# [Ranking] Unigine Valley



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2011)

So, Jungs. Ein Ranking mache ich noch  Dann ist aber Schluss :

Unigine Valley Benchmark Thread




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ ​  Hier der Download-Link: Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0 Download
​ ​  *Verwendet bitte für den Benchmark folgende Settings um in der fHD-Liste (1080p/16:9) mit zu machen:

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Verwendet bitte für den Benchmark folgende Settings um in der WQHD-Liste (1440p/16:9) mit zu machen:
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ *
Verwendet bitte für den Benchmark folgende Settings um in der UHD-Liste (2160p/16:9) mit zu machen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von  AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen. Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch beim anisotropen Filter und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw.  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden.​
Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory) und GPU-Z: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

*Punktzahl  | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command  Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*

z.B. 

3268 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/1020 | Link

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende   der Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und   wählt "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen   Tabs und fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau"   klicken, und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den   Text in "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und den   Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse  des Tabs kopieren  und  folgendermaßen  verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst   aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich   es hier nicht schreiben)


 


Die Rangliste wird es je einmal für Single GPU und einmal für Multi GPU geben. 

Jeder User kann pro Grafikkarte(n) je einmal im Single- und einmal im Multi-GPU-Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen. 
Bei Punktegleichstand erfolgt der Eintrag in die Rangliste in der Reihenfolge des höchsten Min. FPS-Wert.

Ach ja, außer für Woiferl94 ist  streng verboten. 

​ Let's bench ​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2011)

Ranking _*Multi-GPU*_

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |    Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|
7570 | hellr3aser | i7-5960X @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1500/2000 | 
Link

|7567 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link

|
7080 | MrHide | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | 2x GTX 980Ti @ 1520/1753 | Link

|6884 | Freizeitmanager | i7-5960X @ 4,750 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3x GTX Titan Black @ 1270/1750 | 
Link

|
6331 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3x GTX Titan @ 1096/1641 | Link

| 6072| Masterchief79 | i7-3770K @ 5,35 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2020 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | 2x 780 Ti @ 1300/1863 | 
Link

|5994 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1485/2025 | 
Link

|5990 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1250/4000 | 
Link

|
5971 | M21Gunner | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T |2x GTX 980 @ 1509/2028 | Link

|
5878 | tobi1111 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1250/1753 | Link
|
5804 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | Link

|5661| chs | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1189/1797
 | 
Link

|5617 | TheGU | i5 4690k @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2400MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | 2x EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1560 / 4006 | 
Link

|
5602| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1292/1832 | Link
|5586| Ebrithil 
| i7-5820K
@ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-25 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1492/1878 | 
L
ink

|5584 | TheGU | i5-4690K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1560/4006 | 
Link

|5521 | Cook2211 | i7-4930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1202/1800 | 
Link
|5319| Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1448/1928 | Link

|5311 | D-zibel | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 | 
Link

|5162 | Ebrithil | i7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL  15-17-17-35 2T | 2x  GTX 980 @ 1241/1753/1342 | 
Link

|5139 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

|5093 |Ruebenbauer | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz  CL 10-11-10-30 2T  | 2x GTX 780 @ 1202/3402 | 
Link

|5042 | synergon | i5-3570K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-9-25 2T | 2x R9-290 @ 1115/1440 | 
Link

|4997 | Chris77 | i7-3960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX TITAN @ 1314/3304 | 
Link

|4903 | Minutourus | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL  11-12-12-25 1T | 2x R9-290 @1060/1600 | 
Link

|4877 |Donny85 | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1340/1953 | 
Link

|4843| simder | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1150/1850 |
Link
|4614 | rctableoverload | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 3x GTX 680 @ 1173/1527 |
Link

|4599 | gecan | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 8-9-9-24 1T | 2x R9-290X @ 1100/1300 | 
Link

|4534| Don Rottweiler| i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL   9-9-9-24 2T | 2x R9 290 (290X flash) @ 1100/1250 |                          
Link
|4522 | Loetkolben666 | i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-281T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750 | Link

| 4444 | Reytiros | i7-3960X @ 4,5 GHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T 
| 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502 | Link

|4386 | Oyoko | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1453/1803 | 
Link

|4336 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1300/1750 | 
Link

|4328 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1280/1800 | 
Link

|
4234 | Ralle@ | i7-3770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 | 2x HD 7950 @ 1250/1600 | Link

|4160 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852 | 
Link

|4147 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1333/1927 | 
Link
|
4146 | The1Crusader |  i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-31 2T | 3x GTX 580  @772/1544/1002 | Link

|4022 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 12-12-12-32 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1130/1552 | 
Link

|3967| SilverSurfer72 | i7-4770K @ 4,28 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL  11-13-13-31  | 2 x GTX 770 @ 1320/2805 | 
Link

|
3895 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690  @ 1050/1830/1155 | Link

|3866 |Hawky1980 | FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1660 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x  HD 7970 @ 1150/1700 | 
Link

|3846 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1215/1906 | 
Link
|3841 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1163/3520/1306 | Link

|3808 | Falco | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | GTX 690 @1035/1817 | 
Link

|3716 | BertB | FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T| 2x R9 290 @ 1040/1350 | 
Link

|3679 | angel51 | i7-980X @ 4,4 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-2000Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1139/1752 | 
Link

|3670 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DD
R3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 1068/1750/1133 | 
Link

|3660 |tobi1111 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 690 @ 1025/1702/1130 | 
Link

|3649 | Shadie | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | 2 x HD 7970 @ 1090/1525 | 
Link

|3646 | Treax | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1189/1753 | 
Link

|3573 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1071/1280 | 
Link

|3533 | Dark-Blood | i7-930 @ 4,2 GHz |  12 GB DDR3-1320 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1238/1652| 
Link

|3476 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1267/1502 | 
Link

|3460 | Sir Qlimax | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3004 | 
Link

|3400 | Chrisi132 | i5-3570K @ 4,25 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1619 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 1202/1502 | 
Link

|3379 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1100/1600 | 
Link

|3140 | kroy | i5-2500K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T  | 2x GTX580 @ 930/1860/2200 | 
Link

|3077 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1256/1450 | 
Link

|3054 | -Vario- | i7-980 @ 4,1 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1920 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1050/1800 | 
Link

|3013 |  rctableoverload  | Q9650 @ 3,9 GHz  |  16GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-40 2T  | 2x GTX 680 4GB @ 1136/1502/1189  | 
Link

|3011
 |vexxev
 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz
 |8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 9-11-10-27 2T
 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/2048/1800
| Link

|2867| bulldozer 
| i5-2500K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 660Ti @1068/1656 | Link

|2815 | Zinsi94 | i7-3770k @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1400 Mhz CL 9-10-10-26 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 1110/1732 | 
Link

|2807| Neonx | Core 2 Extr. QX9650 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | 2x R9-280X @ 1100/1550 | 
Link

|2521 | paxpl | i7-870 @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX 480 @ 900/1075 | 
 Link

|2344 | Xtremefunky | i5-2500 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1684 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6950 @ 995/1525 | 
Link

|2341 | spw | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | HD6990 @ 990/1500                         | 
Link

|2325 | tochan01 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 660 @ 1046/1502/1111 | 
Link
|
2270 | ludscha | i7-990X @ 4,1 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 590 @ 691/928/1382 | 
Link

|2056| bulldozer 
| i5-2500K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 590 @ 608/854/1215 | Link

|1940 | DelloxD | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6950 @ 900/1322 | 
Link

|1850|Chris-W201-Fan|Intel Xeon X5650@4GHz| 6GB 1604MHz 8-8-8-24-1T|2x GTX 750Ti 1463MHz/2800MHz|
Link

|1733 | Marijuanaman | Ph. II X6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-960 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | 2x HD 5850 @ 775/1125 | 
Link
|1626 | paco.g | Phenom II X4 960T @3,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | 2x GTX 460 @ 800/1980 |  Link

|1276 | Windows0.1 | FX-4100 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1342 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6850 @ 820/1070 | 
Link

|502 | Darthluda | A8-7600 @ 3,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-12-12-28 | AMD R7 + R7 240  @ 1000/1200 | 
Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2011)

Ranking _*Single-GPU*_

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |    Grafikarte(n)  @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|6709 | synergon | i7-6900k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2075/6000 MHz |Link
|6473 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2012/5961 | Link 
 |6409 | Woiferl94 | i7 5820K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 14-14-14-30 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/6264| Link 
 |6113 | stimpi2k10 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2025/5900 | Link
|6111 |Vulnerabilus| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-27 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6055|Link
|6078 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~2000/3000 | Link |5364 | rtxus | xeon 1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2126/5557| Link
5351 | Hawky1980 | Ryzen R7 3700X@ 4,5 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T |Nvidia GTX 1080 @ 2050/6000 MHz | Link
|5150 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,6Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 1835/1414/1974 | Link
|5149| SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4,840 GHz | 24GB DDR3 ~1650 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX1080 @2,114GHz GPU/~11,5GHz VRAM | Link 
|5053 | Evgasüchtiger| AMD R7 3700X @ 4,25Ghz  |  32GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-19-21-36-1T | Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700XT @  2115/1800mhz | Link
|5030 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 17-17-17-37 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1550/2000 | Link
| 4980 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1525/2100 | Link
|4892 |simder | i7-4970K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2050/5400 | Link
| 4847 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1578/2115MHz | Link
| 4845 | jeamal | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5900/| Link
|4842 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | Link
|4823 | ninja85 | i7-3930K @ 4,575GHz | 16GB DDR3-2218 MHz CL-9-11-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980Ti @ 1595/2051 | Link
| 4800 | -Xonic- | i7-6700k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2800MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1440/2078 | Link
|4689 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1567/2103 | Link
|4638 | Zotac2012 | i5-4690K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-30 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2113/2402 | Link
|4619 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link
|4592 | R4INB0WD4ZH | i7 6700k @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4 @ 2666 CL 18-18-18-44 2T | 1x ASUS GTX 1070 STRIX @ 1700 / 4210 | Link
|4591 | crackhd | I7-5930K @ 4398,97 MHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 1080 Fonders Edition@ 1711/1326/1838 | Link
| 4577 | Woiferl94 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1529/3954 | Link
|4535 | Raptor69 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 980 Ti @  1460/2012 | Link
|4530| SHOKK | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | Link
|4506 | Jolly91 | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1833 MHz CL 11-11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1530/2005 | Link
|4493 | enta | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-39 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1510/2079 | Link |4483 | Daniel9494 | i5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1480/4000 | Link 
|4472 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen 7 1800x @4Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 MHz CL 16-17-17-35 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2138/2560/5605 | Link
| 4466| Niclasm90 | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1444/1978 | Link
|4461 | Nebelhorn91 | i7 6700k @4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | 1x GTX 1070 @2002/2327| Link
|4449 | beathoven | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980Ti @ 1540/2000 | Link
|4445 | Nijo44| i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1445/1872 | Link
|4440 | DerLilaLauneBaer | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1480/4000 | Link
|4406 | TheRealRayden | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 12-12-12-30 1T | GTX Titan X @ 1202 / 1953 | Link
|4402 | TheBenMain | i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-10-11 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1484/2003 | Link
|4382 |MDJ| i5-4670 @ 3.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911| Link
| 4302 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1405/2000 | Link
|4268 | Eddyloveland | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1353/1905 | Link
|4242 | ..::Siles::..  | i7-4790 K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2050/2277 | Link
|4218 |Sparky_ | i7-2600K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX1070 @ 2101/2303 MHz | Link
|4193| Phillip_Sparky | i7-5820K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1465/3700 | Link
| 4109 | Mkay7 | i7 - 4770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1425/1753                         | Link
|4017 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4303 MHz | Link
| 4008 | Hennemi | i5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1524/3506 | Link
|3939 | tffMrPink |  i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz |  16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 980 Ti @ 1228/1753 | Link 
|3827 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1486/2025 | Link
|3746 | Oureweller| R5 3600 @ Stock | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1T  | RX 5700 @ 1750/1720 | Link
|3734 | Phoenix2lux | i5-4460 @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2032/2252| Link
|3682| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1360/1975 | Link
| 3680 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1360/2000 | Link
| 3678 |ninja85| i7-2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1358/1990 | Link
|3671 | Axonia | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1366/2000 | Link
|3668 | starbuzzdude | i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1521 / 2126 | Link
|3646 | Kopfdreher | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-11-11-26 1T | GTX 780 @ 1481/1952 | Link
|3604 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | Link
|3572 | SimonS | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1319/2020 | Link
|3561 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1400/1857 | Link
|3523 | chs | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX Titan @ 1316/1825 | Link
| 3518 | Soulkey | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1267/2000 | Link
|3511 | Simmal | FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1253/1805 | Link
|3502 | Woiferl94 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1425/3702 | Link
|3484 | HeinzNeu | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | GTX Titan-Black @ 1300/3815 | Link 
| 3478 | ratzefummel | i7-5820K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1517/2103 | Link
|3468 | DrDave| i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 @ 1550/1928 | Link
|3463 | Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1270/1985 |  Link
|3444 | TheGU | i5-4690K @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1570 / 4006 | Link
|3429 | wolflux | i7-5820K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850 | Link
|3409 | Rog-Denis | i7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX 980 @ 1490/2000 | Link
|3402 | xtremefunky | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 | 290X 1300/1650MHz | Link
|3382| steve_gorden88| i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T | GTX 980 @ 1500/4005|  Link
|3371| Mysterion90 | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1411/1777 | Link
|3361 | xsiyahx | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | GTX 780 @ 1401/1853/1401 | Link
|3351 | Woiferl94 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1359/1702 | Link  |3321 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @  1512/4001 | Link
|3316 | Ion | i5-4590 @ 3,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1260/3600 | Link
|3283 | Deathy93 | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1336/1631 | Link |3261| StefanStg | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1106/3500 | Link | 3260 | beathoven | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1199/1775 | Link
|3250 | fr4q3r | i5-4690K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 9-9 -9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1549/1869 | Link
| 3243| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1272/1835 | Link
|3242| Chris-W201-Fan| Xeon E5620 @4,0GHz | 12Gb DDR3-1266Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1126/1925| Link
|3235 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @ 990/1800| Link
|3207 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1241/3602 | Link
|3192| Nijo44 | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | R9-290X @ 1253/1623 | Link |3179 | DelloxD | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @ 1526/1928 |  Link
|3177 | dauerzocker1989 | i5-2500K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| GTX 780 @ 1300/3510 | Link
|3176 | AlexanderLu | X5650 @ 4,2GhZ | 12GB DDR3 @ 1580 CL9 2T | GTX 780 TI @ 1085/1750| Link
|3153| simder | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1212/1800 | Link
|3147 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | R9-290 @ 1275/1725 | Link |3145 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 @ 1150/1700 I Link
|3142 | MrWoogey | i5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1100/1833 | Link
|3142 | noomilicios | i7-3770K @ 4,85 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1616MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | R9-290X @ 1250/1625 | Link
| 3139 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1285/3400 | Link
|3137 | Fushigi01 | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9-390 Nitro @ 1273/1715 | Link
|3135 | strelok | i7-3930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 9-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1320/1663 | Link
|3128 | BrnG | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @ 1491/1988 | Link
|3125 | fr4q3r | i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1260/1600 | Link
|3122 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1099/1833 | Link
|3114 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1270/3500 | Link
|3112 | Nickster | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1255/1700 | Link
|3103 | xxPiratxx | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL-9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1026 /1752 | Link
|3080 | caddy | i5-3570 @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-NANO @ 1000/500 | Link
|3080 | jeamal | i5-2500k @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @ 1396/1993 | Link
|3074 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9-290X @ 1240/1500 | Link
|3063 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN @1002/1652/1041 |  Link
|3056 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041 | Link
|3021| DelloxD | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1265/3104 | Link
|3010 | ramme223 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1280/3078 | Link
|2995 | ludscha | i7-990X @ 4,5 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1206/1502 | Link
|2991 | MatzeLP | i7-4770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1201/1605 | Link
|2982 | Eddyloveland | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | Link
|2977 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DD R3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 |  GTX T ITAN @ 1041/1 562 | Link
| 2955 | Xaphyr | i5-6600 @ 3,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 12-12-12-33 2T | R9-390 @ 1120/2560/1630 | Link
|2944 | Zotac2012 | i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 970 @ 1334/2128 | Link
|2943 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1200/1577 | Link
| 2937 | NCphalon | i5-3570@ 3392MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX1060 @ 1721/2252MHz | Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...335193-ranking-unigine-valley-valley-2937.png
|2934 | bios-overclocker | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 780 @ 1176/3300 | Link
|2931 | DjTomCat | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1228/3290 | Link
|2922 |panos7 | Xeon W3690 @ 4,12 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @1019/1652 |  Link
|2912 | caddy | i5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-NANO @ 1000/500 | Link
|2901 | Ed-von_Schleckk | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1200/1700 | Link
|2900 | Neion | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-10-10-28 1T | R9 290X @ 1150/1500 | Link
|2898 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | Link
|2897 | Roundy | i5-4670K @ 4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1275/1550 | Link |2874 | BadSanta | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1048/1502  | Link
| 2861 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1190/1670 | Link
|2856 | Ekstroem | i7-4770 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1474/2000 | Link
|2850| downset45 | i5-4670K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL10 -12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1170/1600 | Link
|2838 | Woiferl94 | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1124/1627 | Link
|2835 | euMelBeumel | Xeon X5650 @ 4,0 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1456 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1500/2100 | Link
| 2812 |Sparky_ | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1507/2048 | Link
|2811 | Combi | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-12-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1073/1560 |  Link
|2800 | R_Apid_Pr0 | i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 12-12-12-33 | R9-290 @ 1198/1450 | Link
|2780| DonRottweiler| i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290(X-flash) @ 1170/1250 | Link
|2771 | DARPA | FX-8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1165/1500 | Link
|2745 | Euda | FX-8350 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1912 MHz CL 9-10-9-24 1T | R9-290X @ 1200/1300 | Link
|2722| JustJojo | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1046/1553 | Link
| 2713 | TheSebi41 | FX-8350 @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1200/1400 | Link
|2708 | BrnG | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1475 / 1968 | Link
|2705 | RonGames | Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-11-28 | GTX 970 @ 1280/2003 | Link
|2703 | the_pierced | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 967/1502/1020 | Link
|2702 | ak1504 | i7-4770K @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1137/1502 |  Link
| 2700 | StefanStg | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | GTX 780 @ 1020/3004 | Link
|2696 | KRUEMELMONSTERxX | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | R9-390 @ 1040/1500 | Link
|2690 | crisinmud | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | R9-290 @ 1110/1578 | Link
|2687 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1150/1350 | Link
|2678 | DailydoseofGaming | Xeon E3-1231V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9-290 @ 1175/1450 | Link
|2670 | Panzer000 | FX-8350 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1200/1602 | Link
|2652 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-21 1T | R-290 @ 1160/1500 | Link
| 2636 | musmuss | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1050/1250 | Link
|2630 | Tommi1 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 | GTX 780 @ 1123/1502 | Link
|2626 | Amok1968 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 780 @ 1019/1575 | Link
|2619 | SilverTobias90 | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-21 1T | GTX 970 @1550/3700 | Link
|2606 | TheKangaroo | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 -2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1100/1300 | Link
|2595 | S754 | i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290X @ 1000/1250 | Link
|2559 | PrayForParis | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9 -9 -9- 24 1T | R9 290 @ 1075 /1300 | Link
|2554 | Scoch | i5-4690K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1548/3855 | Link
|2553 | LaMort | i5-4670K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | R9 290 @ 1075/1300 | Link
|2548 | PCGHGS | i7 4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1660MHz CL 6-9-8-24 1T | R9-290X @ 1000/2500 | Link
|2523| tsd560ti | FX-6100 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1798MHz CL 10-11-10-26-35 1T | R9-290X @ 1200/1475| Link
|2518 | Skurax | FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 970 @ 1519/1753 | Link
|2478 | Dappes | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 970 @ 1178/1753 | Link
|2455 | .marius. | i7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1417/1850 | Link
|2452 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1040/1350 | Link
| 2408 | ein_typ | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1000/1300 | Link
|2396 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1360/1850 | Link
|2394 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1360/1950 | Link
|2387 | tobse2056 | AMD R7 1800x @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4 2933 MHz CL 16-17-17-34 1T | RX480 @ 1375/-/ 2250 | Link
|2372| timmy2000 | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 970 @ 1253/1753 | Link |2362 | beren2707 | i7-4770K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-30 1T | R9-290 @ 947/1250 | Link
|2355 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-22 | HD 7950 @ 1360/1850 | Link |2348 | Raptor69 | i7-2600K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1346/2020 | Link
|2343 | FraSiWa | AMD FX-6100 @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-8-6-15 2T | GTX 780 @ 902/1502 | Link
|2323 | Tripleh84 | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2003 | Link |2302| Nyuki | i5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1321/3956 |   Link
|2292 | Jobsti84 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI RX 480 @ 1420/2250 | Link
|2282 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2001 | Link
|2280 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2003 | Link |2277 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1604 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1250/1800 | Lin k
|2253| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1360 / 1650 | Link |2247 | Jaffi | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9-280X @ 1220/1850 | Link
|2247 | Pinchen1609 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 -1809 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1211/2014 | Link
|2246| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | Link
|2246 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1280/1800 | Link
|2244| Defenz0r| i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2001 | Link
|2243 | Wolli | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1250/1850 | Link
|2222| Woiferl94 | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1235/1770 | Link
|2221 | rorschach666 | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1261/1973 | Link
|2213 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1204/3784/1269 | Link |2213| Raptor69 | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 770 @ 1306/1950 | Link
|2213 | -Shorty- | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1271/1965 | Link
|2202 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 | HD 7970 @ 1220/1900 | Link |2193 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-29 2T | HD7970 @ 1350/1900 |  Link
|2184 | Exception | FX-8120 @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 970 @ 1316/1753 |  Link
| 2155 | Cleriker | i7-3820 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1206/1831| Link
|2152| StefanStg | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @1234/3624 | Link
|2152 | Wolli | i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1250/1850 | Link
|2141 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| GTX 770 @ 1261/3750 | Link
|2136 |  Broow | i5-750 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1740 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1343/3754 |  Link
|2133 | Kito91 | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 1T | GTX 770 @ 1272/4104 | Link
|2129 | Lutz81 | i7-970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @1333/1727 | Link
|2119 | Leonleon1 | i7-3770 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1100/1500 | Link
|2095 | oksboht | i5-3450 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1310/1500 | Link
|2094 | funworks | i5-3470 @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1346/1800 | Link |2093 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1782 | Link |2092| Raptor69 | i7-2600K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1851 |  Link
| 2082 | minicoopers| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 | GTX 680 @ 1195/1745/1260 |  Link
|2077 | OnkelSatan | Phenom II X4 965BE @ 3,4 GHz |16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290 @ 1000/1300 | Link
|2068 | Cafry | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1800 | Link
|2061 | Oureweller |R5 3600 @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-1600 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1T | RX 570 @ 1286/1750 | Link
| 2060 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 (1 GPU)@1030/3600| Link
|2055 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2419 MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | HD 7950 @ 1175/1800 | Link
|2054 | DelloxD | FX-8350 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1440 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 GHz @ 1230/1700 | Link
|2053 | Dr_Dunkel | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1200/1500 | Link
|2051 | KRUEMELMONSTERxX | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1190/1600 | Link
|2037 | PCGH_Raff | C2Q Q6600 @ 3,7 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-1111 MHz CL 5-5-5-12 2T | GTX 680 @ 1306/3649 | Link
|2035 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1753 | Link
|2033| Scholle_Satt | i7-3370K @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1137/3506 | Link
|2029 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1000/1300 | Link
|2020 | Pry_T800 | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | HD7970 @ 1200/1800 | Link
| 2012 | TripleH84 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-36 | HD 7970 @ 1150/1500 | Link
|2011 | crisinmud | i5-4570 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-280X @ 1160/1625 | Link
|2009 | der pc-nutzer | i5-3570K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 280 @ 1233/1498 | Link
|2008 | Makalar | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1293/3505 | Link
|2003 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-18-1T | HD 7950 @ 1250/1800 | Link
|2000 | Christian745 | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1674 | Link
|1992 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 GHz @ 1150/1500 | Link
|1992 | Arno78 | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1886 MHz CL 10-11-9-28 1T | HD 7970 @ 1210/1600 | Link
|1990 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1402 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 760 @ 1302/3448 | Link
|1981 | BläckStar | i7-920 @ 3,6 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1241/3505 | Link
|1978 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @1010/2020/1315 | Link
|1926 | target2804 | i7-3770 @ 3,7 GHz |16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1367/1752 | Link
|1911 | tsd560ti | FX-6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1668 MHz CL 10-11-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1240/1450 | Link
|1895 | VikingGe | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1175/1779 | Link
|1893 | timOC | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1185/1750 | Link |1892 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7950 @ 1210/1820 |  Link
|1886 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-19-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1725 | Link
|1880 | Callet | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | R9-280 @ 1110/1572 | Link
|1878 | Krait666 | i5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1065/1627/1130 | Link
|1869 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DD R3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1013/1650/1078 | Link
|1845 | SilverTobias90 | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-21 1T | HD 7950 @ 1150/1400 | Link
|1842 | Chrisi132 | i5-3570k @ 4,25 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1619MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1202/1502 | Link |1839 | schlumpi13 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | GTX 6 70 @ 1105/1727  |  Link |1832 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380X Nitro @ 1154/1608 | Link
|1825 | Shzlmnzl | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | R9-280X @ 1130/1650 | Link | 1821 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1150/1575 | Link
|1818 | ryzen1 | i5-2400 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950 @ 1100/1500 | Link
|1806 | Scalon | i5-750 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 | Link
|1787 | Leonleon1 | i7-3770 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9-270X @ 1180/1400 | Link |1773 | big-maec | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T |  HD 7970 @ 1000/1375 | Link
| 1766 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380 Nitro @ 1100/1650 | Link
|1756 | hellm | i5-3470 @ 3,8 GHz |  16 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T  | GTX 960 @ 1568/4196 | Link
|1756 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link
|1756 | TankCommander | i7-2600K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @925/1050/1850 | Link
|1752 | Saguya | FX-6350 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380 Nitro @ 1100/1650 | Link
|1750 | PCSANDY | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz |  8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 |   Link |1742 | technus1975 | i7-970 @ 4,5 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1710 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 959/1202 | Link
| 1720 | type_o | i5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3@1608,2 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 960 @ 1406/1790 | Link
|1715 | 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1000/1400 | Link
|1701 | Ceon026 | i5-4670 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1207/1640 | Link
|1691 | Saguya | FX-6350 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2122MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-270X @1290/1598 | Link
|1687 | schlumpi13 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 4GB @980/3005/1189 | Link
|1686 | master.of.war | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | HD 7870 Boost @1275/1600 | Link |1680 | type_o | i5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1828 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 960 @ 1410/1790 | Link  [/SIZ


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2011)

*Ranking 2560x1440 Single- und Multi-GPU*
*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |    Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|4344 |Vulnerabilus| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-27 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6055| Link
|4343 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/3053 | Link

|
3321| SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX1080 @2,1GHz GPU/11,2GHz VRAM | Link
|2994 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1578/2115MHz | Link

 |2880 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen 7 1800x @4Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 MHz CL 16-17-17-35 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2138/2560/5630 |  
link

|2793 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1530/2000 | 
Link

|2704 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | EVGA GTX980Ti  @ 1278(?)/1953MHz | 
Link

|2507 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 MHz | 
Link

| 2181 | dPbvulkan | i7-7700K @ Stock (4.2/4.5) | 32GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL  15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ Stock (1519/2002/1709(1923))| 
Link

|1942 | DaHell63 | i7 4770K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | GTX 980 @ 1530/1853 | 
Link

|
1779 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 @ 1125/1700 | 
Link

|1468| Jobsti84 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI RX 480 @ 1420/2250 | 
Link

|1414 | VikingGe | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1720MHz CL 9-9-9-22-1T | RX 480 @ 1303/2100 | 
Link*Ranking 3440x1440 Single- und Multi-GPU*
*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |    Grafikarte(n)  @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|3116 | rtxus | xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 Ti @2088/5595Mhz I Link
|1435 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 @ 1150/1700 I Link

|980| Jobsti84 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI RX 480 @ 1420/2250 | 
Link*Ranking 3840x2160 Single- und Multi-GPU*
*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |    Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|2056 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1961/2754 | Link
|1533| SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX1080 @2,1GHz GPU/11,2GHz VRAM | Link
|1467 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 1720/1414/1859 | Link
|1383 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1578/2115MHz | Link
|
1298 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1530/2000| 
Link

|1145 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/4202 MHz | 
Link

|695| Jobsti84 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI RX 480 @ 1420/2250 | 
Link

|670 | VikingGe | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1720MHz CL 9-9-9-22-1T | RX 480 @ 1303/2100 | 
Link


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2013)

Alter Startbeitrag:


Spoiler



So, Jungs. Ein Ranking mache ich noch  Dann ist aber Schluss :

Unigine Valley Benchmark Thread




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ ​  Hier der Download-Link: Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0 Download
​ ​  *Verwendet bitte für den Benchmark folgende Settings:

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von  AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen. Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch beim anisotropen Filter und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw.  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden.​
Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory) und GPU-Z: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

*Punktzahl  | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command  Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*

z.B. 

3268 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/1020 | Link

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende   der Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und   wählt "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen   Tabs und fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau"   klicken, und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den   Text in "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und den   Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse  des Tabs kopieren  und  folgendermaßen  verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst   aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich   es hier nicht schreiben)


 


Die Rangliste wird es je einmal für Single GPU und einmal für Multi GPU geben. 

Jeder User kann pro Grafikkarte(n) je einmal im Single- und einmal im Multi-GPU-Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen. 
Bei Punktegleichstand erfolgt der Eintrag in die Rangliste in der Reihenfolge des höchsten Min. FPS-Wert.

Ach ja, außer für Woiferl94 ist  streng verboten. 

​ Let's bench ​


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2013)

Alter Startbeitrag #2:


Spoiler



Ranking _*Multi-GPU*_

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |    Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|
7570 | hellr3aser | i7-5960X @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1500/2000 | 
Link

|7567 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link

|
7080 | MrHide | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | 2x GTX 980Ti @ 1520/1753 | Link

|6884 | Freizeitmanager | i7-5960X @ 4,750 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3x GTX Titan Black @ 1270/1750 | 
Link

|
6331 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3x GTX Titan @ 1096/1641 | Link

| 6072| Masterchief79 | i7-3770K @ 5,35 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2020 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | 2x 780 Ti @ 1300/1863 | 
Link

|5994 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1485/2025 | 
Link

|5990 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1250/4000 | 
Link

|
5971 | M21Gunner | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T |2x GTX 980 @ 1509/2028 | Link

|
5878 | tobi1111 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1250/1753 | Link
|
5804 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | Link

|5661| chs | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1189/1797
 | 
Link

|
5602| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1292/1832 | Link
|5586| Ebrithil 
| i7-5820K
@ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-25 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1492/1878 | 
L
ink

|5584 | TheGU | i5-4690K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1560/4006 | 
Link

|5521 | Cook2211 | i7-4930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1202/1800 | 
Link
|5319| Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1448/1928 | Link

|5311 | D-zibel | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 | 
Link

|5162 | Ebrithil | i7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL  15-17-17-35 2T | 2x  GTX 980 @ 1241/1753/1342 | 
Link

|5139 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

|5093 |Ruebenbauer | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz  CL 10-11-10-30 2T  | 2x GTX 780 @ 1202/3402 | 
Link

|5042 | synergon | i5-3570K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-9-25 2T | 2x R9-290 @ 1115/1440 | 
Link

|4997 | Chris77 | i7-3960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX TITAN @ 1314/3304 | 
Link

|4903 | Minutourus | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL  11-12-12-25 1T | 2x R9-290 @1060/1600 | 
Link

|4877 |Donny85 | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1340/1953 | 
Link

|4843| simder | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1150/1850 |
Link
|4614 | rctableoverload | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 3x GTX 680 @ 1173/1527 |
Link

|4599 | gecan | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 8-9-9-24 1T | 2x R9-290X @ 1100/1300 | 
Link

|4534| Don Rottweiler| i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL   9-9-9-24 2T | 2x R9 290 (290X flash) @ 1100/1250 |                          
Link
|4522 | Loetkolben666 | i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-281T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750 | Link

| 4444 | Reytiros | i7-3960X @ 4,5 GHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T 
| 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502 | Link

|4386 | Oyoko | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1453/1803 | 
Link

|4336 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1300/1750 | 
Link

|4328 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1280/1800 | 
Link

|
4234 | Ralle@ | i7-3770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 | 2x HD 7950 @ 1250/1600 | Link

|4160 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852 | 
Link

|4147 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1333/1927 | 
Link
|
4146 | The1Crusader |  i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-31 2T | 3x GTX 580  @772/1544/1002 | Link

|4022 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 12-12-12-32 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1130/1552 | 
Link

|3967| SilverSurfer72 | i7-4770K @ 4,28 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL  11-13-13-31  | 2 x GTX 770 @ 1320/2805 | 
Link

|
3895 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690  @ 1050/1830/1155 | Link

|3866 |Hawky1980 | FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1660 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x  HD 7970 @ 1150/1700 | 
Link

|3846 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1215/1906 | 
Link
|3841 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1163/3520/1306 | Link

|3808 | Falco | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | GTX 690 @1035/1817 | 
Link

|3716 | BertB | FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T| 2x R9 290 @ 1040/1350 | 
Link

|3679 | angel51 | i7-980X @ 4,4 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-2000Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1139/1752 | 
Link

|3670 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DD
R3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 1068/1750/1133 | 
Link

|3660 |tobi1111 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 690 @ 1025/1702/1130 | 
Link

|3649 | Shadie | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | 2 x HD 7970 @ 1090/1525 | 
Link

|3646 | Treax | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1189/1753 | 
Link

|3573 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1071/1280 | 
Link

|3533 | Dark-Blood | i7-930 @ 4,2 GHz |  12 GB DDR3-1320 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1238/1652| 
Link

|3476 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1267/1502 | 
Link

|3460 | Sir Qlimax | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3004 | 
Link

|3400 | Chrisi132 | i5-3570K @ 4,25 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1619 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 1202/1502 | 
Link

|3379 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1100/1600 | 
Link

|3140 | kroy | i5-2500K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T  | 2x GTX580 @ 930/1860/2200 | 
Link

|3077 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1256/1450 | 
Link

|3054 | -Vario- | i7-980 @ 4,1 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1920 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1050/1800 | 
Link

|3013 |  rctableoverload  | Q9650 @ 3,9 GHz  |  16GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-40 2T  | 2x GTX 680 4GB @ 1136/1502/1189  | 
Link

|3011
 |vexxev
 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz
 |8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 9-11-10-27 2T
 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/2048/1800
| Link

|2867| bulldozer 
| i5-2500K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 660Ti @1068/1656 | Link

|2815 | Zinsi94 | i7-3770k @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1400 Mhz CL 9-10-10-26 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 1110/1732 | 
Link

|2807| Neonx | Core 2 Extr. QX9650 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | 2x R9-280X @ 1100/1550 | 
Link

|2521 | paxpl | i7-870 @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX 480 @ 900/1075 | 
 Link

|2344 | Xtremefunky | i5-2500 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1684 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6950 @ 995/1525 | 
Link

|2341 | spw | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | HD6990 @ 990/1500                         | 
Link

|2325 | tochan01 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 660 @ 1046/1502/1111 | 
Link
|
2270 | ludscha | i7-990X @ 4,1 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 590 @ 691/928/1382 | 
Link

|2056| bulldozer 
| i5-2500K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 590 @ 608/854/1215 | Link

|1940 | DelloxD | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6950 @ 900/1322 | 
Link

|1733 | Marijuanaman | Ph. II X6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-960 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | 2x HD 5850 @ 775/1125 | 
Link
|1626 | paco.g | Phenom II X4 960T @3,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | 2x GTX 460 @ 800/1980 |  Link

|1276 | Windows0.1 | FX-4100 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1342 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6850 @ 820/1070 | 
Link

|502 | Darthluda | A8-7600 @ 3,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-12-12-28 | AMD R7 + R7 240  @ 1000/1200 | 
Link


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2013)

Alter Startbeitrag #3:


Spoiler



Ranking _*Single-GPU*_

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |    Grafikarte(n)  @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|
5062| SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 1080 @2100/5600 | 
Link

|5030 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 17-17-17-37 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1550/2000 |    
Link

| 4980 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1525/2100 | 
Link

|4892 |simder | i7-4970K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2050/5400 | 
Link

|4842 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | 
Link

| 4800 | -Xonic- | i7-6700k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2800MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1440/2078                         | 
Link

|4689 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1567/2103 | 
Link

|4638 | Zotac2012 | i5-4690K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-30 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2113/2402 | 
Link

|4619 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | 
Link

|
4577 | Woiferl94 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1529/3954 | Link
|4535 | Raptor69 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 980 Ti @  1460/2012 | Link

|4530| SHOKK | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | 
Link

|4506 | Jolly91 | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1833 MHz CL 11-11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1530/2005 | 
Link

|4493 | enta | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-39  | GTX 980 Ti @ 1510/2079 | 
Link
|4483 | Daniel9494 | i5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1480/4000 | Link 

| 4466| Niclasm90 | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1444/1978 | 
Link

|4449 | beathoven | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980Ti @ 1540/2000  | 
Link

|4445 | Nijo44| i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1445/1872 | 
Link

|4440 | DerLilaLauneBaer | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1480/4000 | 
Link

|4406 | TheRealRayden | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 12-12-12-30 1T | GTX Titan X @ 1202 / 1953 | 
Link

|4402 | TheBenMain | i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-10-11 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1484/2003 | 
Link

| 4302 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1405/2000 | 
Link

|4268 | Eddyloveland | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1353/1905  | 
Link

|4242 | ..::Siles::.. 
| i7-4790
K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2050/2277 | Link

|4193| Phillip_Sparky | i7-5820K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T  | GTX 980 Ti @ 1465/3700 |  
Link

|
4109 | Mkay7 | i7 - 4770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1425/1753                         | Link

|
4008 | Hennemi | i5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1524/3506 | Link
|3939 | tffMrPink | 
i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 
16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
GTX 980 Ti @ 1228/1753 | Link 

|3827 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1486/2025 | 
Link

|3682| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1360/1975 | 
Link

| 3680 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1360/2000 | 
Link

| 3678 |ninja85| i7-2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1358/1990 | 
Link

|3671 | Axonia | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1366/2000 | 
Link

|3668 | starbuzzdude | i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1521 / 2126 | 
Link

|3646 | Kopfdreher | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-11-11-26 1T | GTX 780 @ 1481/1952 | 
Link

|3604 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 |   
Link

|3572 | SimonS | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1319/2020 | 
Link

|3561 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1400/1857 | 
Link

|3523 | chs | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX Titan @ 1316/1825 | 
Link

| 3518 | Soulkey | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1267/2000 | 
Link

|3511 | Simmal | FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1253/1805 | 
Link

|3502 | Woiferl94 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1425/3702 | 
Link

|3484 | HeinzNeu | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | GTX Titan-Black @ 1300/3815 | 
Link 

|
3478 | ratzefummel | i7-5820K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1517/2103 | Link
|3468 | DrDave| i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 @ 1550/1928 | Link

|3463 | Topper_Harley 
| i7-3770K @ 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1270/1985 | 
Link

|3444 | TheGU | i5-4690K @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1570 / 4006 | 
Link

|3429 | wolflux | i7-5820K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850 | 
Link

|3409 | Rog-Denis | i7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX 980 @ 1490/2000 | 
Link

|3382| steve_gorden88| i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T | GTX 980 @ 1500/4005|
 Link

|3371| Mysterion90 | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1411/1777 | 
Link

|3361 | xsiyahx | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | GTX 780 @ 1401/1853/1401 | 
Link

|3351 | Woiferl94 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1359/1702 | 
Link 
|3321 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @  1512/4001 | Link

|3316 | Ion | i5-4590 @ 3,7 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1260/3600 | 
Link

|3283 | Deathy93 | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1336/1631 | 
Link
|3261| StefanStg | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1106/3500 | Link
|
3260 | beathoven | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1199/1775 | 
Link

|3254 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9-290X @ 1300/1625 | 
Link

|3250 | fr4q3r | i5-4690K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 9-9 -9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1549/1869 | 
Link

|
3243| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1272/1835 |
Link

|3235 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @ 990/1800| 
Link

|3207 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1241/3602 | 
Link

|3192| Nijo44 | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | R9-290X @ 1253/1623 | 
Link
|3179 | DelloxD | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @ 1526/1928 | 
Link

|3177 | dauerzocker1989 | i5-2500K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| GTX 780 @ 1300/3510 | 
Link

|3153| simder | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1212/1800 | 
Link

|3147 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | R9-290 @ 1275/1725 | 
Link

|3142 | MrWoogey | i5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1100/1833 | 
Link

|3142 | noomilicios | i7-3770K @ 4,85 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1616MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | R9-290X @ 1250/1625 | 
Link

| 3139 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1285/3400 | 
Link

|3137 | Fushigi01 | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9-390 Nitro @ 1273/1715 | 
Link

|3135 | strelok | i7-3930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 9-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1320/1663 | 
Link

|3128 | BrnG | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @ 1491/1988 | 
Link

|3125 | fr4q3r | i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1260/1600 | 
Link

|3122 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1099/1833 | 
Link

|3114 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1270/3500 | 
Link

|3112 | Nickster | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1255/1700 | 
Link

|3103 | xxPiratxx | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL-9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1026 /1752 | 
Link

|3080 | caddy | i5-3570 @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-NANO @ 1000/500 | 
Link

|3080 | jeamal | i5-2500k @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @ 1396/1993 | 
Link

|3074 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9-290X @ 1240/1500 | 
Link

|3063 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN @1002/1652/1041 |
 Link

|3056 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041 | 
Link

|3021| DelloxD | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1265/3104 | 
Link

|3010 | ramme223 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1280/3078 | 
Link

|2995 | ludscha | i7-990X @ 4,5 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-27  2T | GTX TITAN  @ 1206/1502 | 
Link

|2991 | MatzeLP | i7-4770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1201/1605 | 
Link

|2982 | Eddyloveland | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

|2977 |  Colonel Faulkner |  i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz |  16GB DD
R3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 | 
 GTX T
ITAN
 @ 1041/1
562 |
Link

| 2955 | Xaphyr | i5-6600 @ 3,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 12-12-12-33 2T | R9-390 @ 1120/2560/1630 | 
Link

|2944 | Zotac2012 | i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 970 @ 1334/2128 | 
Link

|2943 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1200/1577 | 
Link

|2934 | bios-overclocker | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 780 @ 1176/3300 | 
Link

|2931 | DjTomCat | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1228/3290 | 
Link

|2922 |panos7 | Xeon W3690 @ 4,12 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @1019/1652 | 
 Link

|2912 | caddy | i5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-NANO @ 1000/500 | 
Link

|2901 | Ed-von_Schleckk | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1200/1700 | 
Link

|2900 | Neion | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-10-10-28 1T | R9 290X @ 1150/1500 | 
Link

|2898 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | 
Link

|2897 | Roundy | i5-4670K @ 4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1275/1550 | 
Link
|2874 | BadSanta | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1048/1502 
| Link

| 2861 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1190/1670 | 
Link

|2856 | Ekstroem | i7-4770 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1474/2000 | 
Link

|2850| downset45 | i5-4670K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL10 -12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1170/1600 |
Link

|2838 | Woiferl94 | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1124/1627 | 
Link

|2835 | euMelBeumel | Xeon X5650 @ 4,0 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1456 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1500/2100 | 
Link

|
2812 |Sparky_ | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1507/2048 | Link
|2811 | Combi | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-12-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1073/1560 | 
Link

|2800 | R_Apid_Pr0 | i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 12-12-12-33 | R9-290 @ 1198/1450 | 
Link

|2780| DonRottweiler| i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | R9-290(X-flash) @ 1170/1250 | 
Link

|2771 | DARPA | FX-8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1165/1500 | 
Link

|2745 | Euda | FX-8350 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1912 MHz CL 9-10-9-24 1T | R9-290X @ 1200/1300 | 
Link

|2722| JustJojo | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1046/1553 | 
Link

| 2713 | TheSebi41 | FX-8350 @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1200/1400 |
Link

 |2708 | BrnG | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1475 / 1968 | 
Link

|2705 | RonGames | Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDDR3-2400 MHz  CL 10-12-11-28 | GTX 970  @ 1280/2003 | 
Link

|2703 | the_pierced | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 967/1502/1020 | 
Link

|2702 | ak1504 | i7-4770K @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1137/1502 | 
 Link


|
2700 | StefanStg | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | GTX 780 @ 1020/3004 | Link

|2696 | KRUEMELMONSTERxX | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | R9-390 @ 1040/1500 | 
Link

|2690 | crisinmud | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHz  | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | R9-290 @ 1110/1578 | 
Link

|2687 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1150/1350 | 
Link

|2678 | DailydoseofGaming    | Xeon E3-1231V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24    | R9-290 @ 1175/1450 | 
Link

|2670 | Panzer000 | FX-8350 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1200/1602 | 
Link

|2652 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-21 1T | R-290 @ 1160/1500 | 
Link

| 2636 | musmuss | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,3 GHz |  8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24     2T  | R9-290X @ 1050/1250 | 
Link

|2630 | Tommi1 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 | GTX 780 @ 1123/1502 | 
Link

|2626 | Amok1968 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 780 @ 1019/1575 | 
Link

 |2619 | SilverTobias90 | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-21 1T | GTX 970 @1550/3700 | 
Link

|2606 | TheKangaroo | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 -2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1100/1300 | 
Link

|2595 | S754 | i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290X @  1000/1250 | 
Link

|2559 | PrayForParis | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9 -9 -9- 24 1T | R9 290 @ 1075 /1300 | 
Link

|2554 | Scoch | i5-4690K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1548/3855 | 
Link

|2553 | LaMort | i5-4670K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | R9 290 @ 1075/1300 | 
Link

|2548 | PCGHGS | i7 4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1660MHz CL 6-9-8-24 1T | R9-290X @ 1000/2500 | 
Link

|2523| tsd560ti | FX-6100 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1798MHz CL 10-11-10-26-35 1T | R9-290X @ 1200/1475| 
Link

|2518 | Skurax | FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 970 @ 1519/1753 | 
Link

|2478 | Dappes | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 970 @ 1178/1753 | 
Link

|2455 | .marius. | i7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz |  8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1417/1850 | 
Link

|2452 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1040/1350 | 
Link

|
2408 | ein_typ | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1000/1300 | Link
|2396 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1360/1850 | Link

|2394 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1360/1950 | 
Link

|2372| timmy2000 | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 970 @ 1253/1753 | 
Link
|2362 | beren2707 | i7-4770K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-30 1T | R9-290 @ 947/1250 | Link

|2355 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-22 | HD 7950 @ 1360/1850 | 
Link
|2348 | Raptor69 | i7-2600K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1346/2020 | Link

|2343 | FraSiWa | AMD FX-6100 @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-8-6-15 2T | GTX 780 @ 902/1502 | 
Link

|2323 | Tripleh84 | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2003 |
Link
|2302| Nyuki | i5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1321/3956 |  
Link

|2282 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2001 | 
Link

|2280 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2003 |
Link
|2277 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1604 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1250/1800 | Lin
k

|2253| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1360 / 1650 | 
Link
|2247 | Jaffi | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9-280X @ 1220/1850 | Link

|2247 | Pinchen1609 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 -1809 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1211/2014                         | 
Link

|2246| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T  | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link

|2246 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1280/1800 | 
Link

|2244| Defenz0r| i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2001 | 
Link

|2243 | Wolli | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1250/1850 | 
Link

|2222| Woiferl94 | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1235/1770 | 
Link

|2221 | rorschach666 | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1261/1973  | 
Link

|2213 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1204/3784/1269 |
Link
|2213| Raptor69 | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 770 @ 1306/1950 | Link

|2213 | -Shorty- | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1271/1965 |
Link

|2202 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 | HD 7970 @ 1220/1900 | 
Link
|2193 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-29 2T | HD7970 @ 1350/1900 | 
Link

|2184 | Exception | FX-8120 @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 970 @ 1316/1753 |  
Link

|
2155 | Cleriker | i7-3820 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1206/1831| Link

|2152| StefanStg | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @1234/3624 | 
Link

|2152 | Wolli | i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1250/1850 | 
Link

|2141 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| GTX 770 @ 1261/3750 | 
Link

|2136 |
 Broow | i5-750 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1740 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1343/3754 | 
 Link 

|2133 | Kito91 | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 1T | GTX 770 @ 1272/4104 | 
Link

|2129 | Lutz81 | i7-970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @1333/1727 | 
Link

|2119 | Leonleon1 | i7-3770 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|2095 | oksboht | i5-3450 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1310/1500 | 
Link

|2094 | funworks | i5-3470 @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1346/1800 | 
Link
|2093 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1782
 | 
Link
|2092| Raptor69 | i7-2600K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1851 | 
Link

|
2082 | minicoopers| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 | GTX 680 @ 1195/1745/1260 |  Link

|2077 | OnkelSatan | Phenom II X4 965BE @ 3,4 GHz |16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290 @ 1000/1300 |
Link

|2068 | Cafry | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1800 | 
Link

| 
2060 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 (1 GPU)@1030/3600| Link

|2055 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2419 MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | HD 7950 @ 1175/1800 | 
Link

|2054 | DelloxD | FX-8350 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1440 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 GHz @ 1230/1700 | 
Link

|2053 | Dr_Dunkel | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL  9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1200/1500 | 
Link

|2051 | KRUEMELMONSTERxX  | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz  | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1190/1600 | 
Link

|2037 | PCGH_Raff | C2Q Q6600 @ 3,7 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-1111 MHz CL 5-5-5-12 2T | GTX 680 @ 1306/3649 | 
Link

|2035 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1753 | 
Link

|2033| Scholle_Satt | i7-3370K @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1137/3506 | 
Link

|2029 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1000/1300 | 
Link

|2020 | Pry_T800 | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | HD7970 @ 1200/1800 | 
Link

|
2012 | TripleH84 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-36 | HD 7970 @ 1150/1500 |
Link

|2011 | crisinmud | i5-4570 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-280X @ 1160/1625 | 
Link

|2009 | der pc-nutzer | i5-3570K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 280 @ 1233/1498 | 
Link

|2008 | Makalar | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1293/3505 | 
Link

|2003 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-18-1T | HD 7950 @ 1250/1800 | 
Link

|2000 | Christian745 | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1674 | 
Link

|1992 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 GHz @ 1150/1500 | 
Link

|1992 | Arno78 | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1886 MHz CL 10-11-9-28 1T | HD 7970 @ 1210/1600 | 
Link

|1990 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1402 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 760 @ 1302/3448 | 
Link

|1981 | BläckStar | i7-920 @ 3,6 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T | 
GTX 770 @
 1241/3505 | 
Link

|1978 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @1010/2020/1315 | 
Link

|1926 | target2804 | i7-3770 @ 3,7 GHz |16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1367/1752 | 
Link

|1911 | tsd560ti | FX-6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1668 MHz CL 10-11-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1240/1450 | 
Link

|1895 | VikingGe | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1175/1779 | 
Link

|1893 | timOC | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1185/1750 |
Link
|1892 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7950 @ 1210/1820 | 
Link

|1886 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-19-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1725 | 
Link

|1880 | Callet | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | R9-280 @ 1110/1572 | 
Link

|1878 | Krait666 | i5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1065/1627/1130 | 
Link

|1869 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DD
R3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1013/1650/1078 | Link

|1845 | SilverTobias90 | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-21 1T | HD 7950 @ 1150/1400 | 
Link

|1842 | Chrisi132 | i5-3570k @ 4,25 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1619MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1202/1502 | 
Link
|1839 | schlumpi13 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | GTX 6
70 @ 1105/1727 
| 
Link
|1832 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380X Nitro @ 1154/1608 | Link

|1825 | Shzlmnzl | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | R9-280X @ 1130/1650 | 
Link
|
1821 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1150/1575 | Link

|1818 | ryzen1 | i5-2400 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|1806 | Scalon | i5-750 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 | 
Link

|1787 | Leonleon1 | i7-3770 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9-270X @ 1180/1400  | 
Link
|1773 | big-maec | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T | 
HD 7970 @ 1000/1375 | Link

|
1766 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380 Nitro @ 1100/1650 | Link
|1756 | hellm | i5-3470 @ 3,8 GHz | 
16 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T 
| GTX 960 @ 1568/4196 | 
Link

|1756 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

|1756 | TankCommander | i7-2600K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @925/1050/1850 |
Link

|1752 | Saguya | FX-6350 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380 Nitro @ 1100/1650 | 
Link

|1750 | PCSANDY | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 
 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 |  
Link
|1742 | technus1975 | i7-970 @ 4,5 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1710 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 959/1202 |
Link

|1715 | 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1000/1400 |
Link

|1701 | Ceon026 | i5-4670 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1207/1640 | 
Link

|1691 | Saguya | FX-6350 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2122MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-270X @1290/1598 | 
Link

|1687 | schlumpi13 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 4GB @980/3005/1189 | 
Link

|1686 | master.of.war | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | HD 7870 Boost @1275/1600 | 
Link
|1680 | type_o | i5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1828 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 960 @ 1410/1790 | Link  

|1675 |Zakuma | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1250  |
 Link

|1669 | tffmrpink | Xeon E3-1230V2 @ 3,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 980/1502/1059 | 
Link
|1646 | windows0.1 | FX-4100 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1050/1375 | 
Link

|1629 | musmuss | FX-6300 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1000/1250 | 
Link

|1610 | Intelfan | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1000/1375 | 
Link
|1589 | almfeg | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1280/1719 | 
Link

|1
526 | BlackIFlag | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-380 @ 985/1450 | Link
|1515 | micsterni14 | i5-2500K @ 4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 660Ti @ 1025/1652  |
Link
|1495 | hellm | i5-3470 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 660 @ 1111/1664 |Link

|1478 | Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz |    8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX 660Ti @ 1215/1598 | 
Link

|   1468 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7870 @ 1200/1200 | 
Link
|1458 | HellboY23 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 570 @ 920/2200 |
Link

|1407 | biohaufen | i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD 7850 1240/1340 | 
Link
|
1395 | type_o | Phenom II  X4 945 @ 3,7GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560Ti @ 1102/2204/1265 | Link

|1387 |instagib | i5-3570 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1150/1600 | 
Link

|1380 | Typhoon007 | FX-8120 @ 3,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @900/1250| 
Link

|1337 | dsdenni | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7850 @ 1150/1350 | 
Link
|1295 | Shones | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T | HD6950 @ 920/1450 | 
Link

|1280 | LastChaosTyp | i7-2600 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1006/1502/1072 | 
Link

|1275| grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1033/1502 | 
Link

|1253 | coroc | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1340MHz CL  11-11-11-29 | HD 7870 @ 1150/ 1200 | 
Link

|1235 | Jackjan | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 950/1375 | 
Link

|1224 | MrWoogey | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7870 @ 1280 /1250 | 
Link
|1212 | Zomg| i5-750 @ 2,66 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7870 @ 1100/1225 | Link

|1208 | dystopia | i5-2500K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200 | 
Link

|1181 | Buddi84 | A10-5750 @ 2,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-12-28 2T | HD 8970M @ 950 / 1250 | 
Link

|1171 | PCSANDY 
| FX-4100 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7870 @ 1000/1200| 
[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/627196d1361292234-rankin


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. Februar 2013)

*Kommt mir irgendwie lahm vor.. Mal auf die anderen bench ergebnisse warten

1778 | TripleH84 | I5-3570K @ 4,4GhZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133 CL11 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 |*Link


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2013)

Das geht ja schon gut los  Bitte Startpost beachten (Screenshot Reiter Memory + RAM Latenzen nachtragen)


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Februar 2013)

*1886 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-19-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1725MHz | Link*


----------



## Ion (14. Februar 2013)

1981 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1185/1728MHz | Link

Zum Benchmark sage ich nur eines:


----------



## Woiferl94 (15. Februar 2013)

Der Benchmark liegt eher den grünen Karten, zumindest habe ich den anschein.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Februar 2013)

1821 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1084 (Boost 1150)/1575MHz | Link


----------



## ludscha (15. Februar 2013)

2270 / ludscha / i7 990X @ 4138,55 Mhz / 12 GB DDR3 - 1600 Mhz CL 10-10-10-27-2T / GTX 590 @ 691 Mhz / http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntb3ulw.png


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Februar 2013)

1600 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 TI @ 1033 (Boost 1111)/1502MHz | Link


----------



## Hawky1980 (15. Februar 2013)

Schöner Bench, ist mal was anderes. 
Hier mal mein 24/7 Setting. 


2015 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 1T |Radeon HD 7970 @ 1250/1750 MHz | Link


----------



## PitBull (15. Februar 2013)

2253 |Pitbull | Intel I7 3770k | 8 GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-25 1T | Geforce 680GTX @ 1306/1850 MHz | Link


----------



## jochenrieschen (15. Februar 2013)

Wie auch schon beim Heaven bringt Multi GPU Rendering Force AFR 2 mehr Punkte. Wenn man es denn drauf anlegt 

Multi GPU AFR 2  -->  3445      Von Nvidia Empfohlen   --> 3415 Punkte


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2013)

Hier hätte ich aber mit mehr Andrang gerechnet  Also auf geht's, ist ein schöner Grafikbenchmark  Für alle, die schon länger nicht mehr draußen waren: Das Grüne im Benchmark sind Bäume 



jochenrieschen schrieb:


> Wie auch schon beim Heaven bringt Multi GPU Rendering Force AFR 2 mehr Punkte. Wenn man es denn drauf anlegt



Ist ja noch ein sehr neuer Benchmark, vermutlich kommt da noch ein besseres SLI-Profil 

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Zakuma (15. Februar 2013)

*1675* |Zakuma | AMD Phenom II 965 @ 4GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Gigabyte HD 7950 @ 1200MHz/1250MHz  | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/625752d1360952855-ranking-unigine-valley-unbenannt.jpg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2013)

1876| Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1240/1800MHz |13.1 |Link


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2013)

Update

1991 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1188/1730MHz | Link

Man ich packe die 2000 net! 
Graka will nicht  und das nur weil die blöde Spannung gelockt ist - wird Zeit für nen Bios Mod ...


----------



## DrDave (15. Februar 2013)

Gerade erst gesehen Softy, aber auch nur dank deiner Signatur
Wird Zeit, dass PCGH mal wieder was auf der Main postet
2052 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 | Link


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2013)

Update!!
Kurz PC mal auf Balkon gestellt, GPU gleich um 20°C kühler 

*2002* | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1190/1733MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen Softy, aber auch nur dank deiner Signatur



Hab mich schon gewundert 

****Updates sind drin***
*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2013)

Ich warte nun  auf Hawky das er sich platz 2 wieder holt


----------



## Hawky1980 (15. Februar 2013)

> Ich warte nun auf Hawky das er sich platz 2 wieder holt


Schon passiert.

Update:

2058|Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,3GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1275/1750 MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2013)

wie gut das noch luft nach oben ist 

die 680 von pitbull zu knacken wird schwierig denke ich


----------



## DrDave (15. Februar 2013)

Geht zwar kürzer als der Heaven aber fordert ganz schön...
1,3V gingen schon mal nicht bei Zimmertemp.
E: @ Hawky, dein PIC Name gefällt mir nicht
E2: ich frage mich warum Pitbull so recht wenig Speicherauslastung hat, ich komm auf knapp 1,5GB


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2013)

Ich treibe das Feld vor mir her! 

998 | Scholle_Satt | i7 3770k@3,9GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-7-24 2T | Nvidia GTX 470 @ 808/3642 MHz | Link


EDIT: Nebenbei bemerkt, wir benchen in FullHD, ja? Dann stimmt der Eintrag von User "diu_tesc_g.o." nicht. Der hat in 1680x1050 gebencht -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/625622d1360920280-ranking-unigine-valley-valley.png Zudem hat er die Einstellung "Ultra" verwendet und nicht "Extreme HD".


----------



## Hawky1980 (15. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Geht zwar kürzer als der Heaven aber fordert ganz schön...
> 1,3V gingen schon mal nicht bei Zimmertemp.


Wie schon die Luft raus?  Bench heut auch mit Zimmertemps ca 20°C. 



> E: @ Hawky, dein PIC Name gefällt mir nicht


Wieso nicht, ist doch der erste Konter.  



> E2: ich frage mich warum Pitbull so recht wenig Speicherauslastung hat, ich komm auf knapp 1,5GB


Hatte beim ersten Run auch nur 1,1gb, also kommt das schon hin.


----------



## vexxev (15. Februar 2013)

3011* |vexxev** |i7 2600k @ 4500** |8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 9-11-10-27 2T** |GTX 580 SLI @ 900/2048/1800*|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=625833&d=1360967827


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> EDIT: Nebenbei bemerkt, wir benchen in FullHD, ja? Dann stimmt der Eintrag von User "diu_tesc_g.o." nicht. Der hat in 1680x1050 gebencht -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/625622d1360920280-ranking-unigine-valley-valley.png Zudem hat er die Einstellung "Ultra" verwendet und nicht "Extreme HD".



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. diu_Test_g.o. bitte in den richtigen Einstellungen benchen.

****Updates sind drin***


*edit:

Ich mische auch mal im Single GPU-Ranking mit und habe eine GPU abgeschaltet :

2060 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 (1 GPU) @ 1030/3600/1150 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulpanzer (16. Februar 2013)

2193 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 11-11-11-29 2T | HD7970@ 1350/1900  Link


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2013)

****Update ist drin****


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2013)

So dann mach ich auch mal mit 

2082 | minicoopers| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 2T | GTX680@ 1195/1745/1260 |  Link 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timOC (16. Februar 2013)

1893 | timOC | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970@ 1185/1750 |Link


----------



## tobi1111 (16. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein score


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****

@ tobi111
Bitte das Ergebnis im vorgegebenen Schema posten.


----------



## Hawky1980 (16. Februar 2013)

Nu ist aber schluss mit lustig. Jetzt wirds ernst.  

2206 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2013)

@tobi1111

Da ich heute gute Laune habe (und Du eine GTX 690 hast ), mache ich *ausnahmsweise* den Eintrag für Dich (und auch damit ich später die OC-Keule auspacken kann ):

3660 |tobi1111 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 690 @ 1025/1702/1330 | Link

btw, wie hoch boostet Deine GTX 690 in dem Benchmark?


****Updates eingefügt***

*@Hawky:  *
*


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2013)

1253 | coroc | Phenom 955 @ 3.6GHz | 8Gb DDR3 CL  11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7870 @ 1150/ 1200 | Link

Mehr geht leider nicht


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2013)

Update :
|3808 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690  @ 1030/1800/1135 | Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## tobi1111 (16. Februar 2013)

@Softy
Sorry das ich es wieder flasch gepostet habe.

Meine Karte bostet sich auf 1313Mhz.

Ich kann meine Karte auch auf deinen einstellungen betreiben komme dann aber nur 3751 punkte 

Ich werde weiter testen bis ich die 3800 punkte markte geknackt habe


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2013)

Die 1313MHz laut GPU-Z oder der Anzeige im Benchmark? Denn der Benchmark zeigt (bei mir) viel zu hohe Werte an 

Liegt bestimmt an Windows 8, dass ich mehr Punkte habe  ()


----------



## tobi1111 (16. Februar 2013)

@softy
Laut benchmark.
Laut GPU-Z 1330mhz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Nu ist aber schluss mit lustig. Jetzt wirds ernst.
> 
> 2206 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 MHz | Link


 
Hammer  

kannste du nicht nicht so 60 punkte rauskitzeln ?  die 680 muss von thron


----------



## Horilein (16. Februar 2013)

1785 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7950 @ 1180/1610 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Echt hübscher Bench


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2013)

Gibts zwischen der 7870 und der 7950 so große Unterschiede?


----------



## Horilein (16. Februar 2013)

Also ich persönlich seh da in allen Bench`s schon ordentliche Unterschiede zugunsten der HD7950.Hab beide Karten am Start
12-25% sind,je nach Anwendung, drin.Und meine HD7870 lässt sich mit 1310Mhz Benchen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Gibts zwischen der 7870 und der 7950 so große Unterschiede?


 
Klar mehr shader und mehr bandbreite da 384bit interface statt 256bit

oh ja softy 

kannste mal bitte in der single liste bei meinem speichertakt 1800mhz darausmachen statt 180000mhz


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> kannste mal bitte in der single liste bei  meinem speichertakt 1800mhz darausmachen statt  180000mhz



Oh  18000 MHz wäre etwas viel  Hab's korrigiert  

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Oh  18000 MHz wäre etwas viel  Hab's korrigiert
> 
> ***Updates eingefügt***



Danke


----------



## target2804 (16. Februar 2013)

1926 | Target2804 | i7 3770 @ 3,7Ghz |16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 1367/1752Mhz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab der karte mal alles abverlangt.. 1367Mhz ohne Spannungserhöhung^^


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2013)

*Update ist drin*

@target
In Zukunft bitte den Link hinten anfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## funworks (17. Februar 2013)

2062 | funworks | I5 3470@Standard | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1320/1767






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitBull (17. Februar 2013)

2300|Pitbull | Intel I7 3770k @ 4,5Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-25 1T | Geforce 680GTX @ 1333/1888 MHz | Link

Mehr ist nicht drin, packe die 1900Mhz+ Ram nur wenn die GPU weniger Takt hat


----------



## funworks (17. Februar 2013)

krank deine gpu ! 
Bei mir reagiert valley extrem empfindlich auf oc, furmark geht bis 1372, und 3dmark11 bis 1346.
Haste nen Vmod sprich anderes bios drauf?


----------



## PitBull (17. Februar 2013)

Jepp 1,21v Karte wird Max 69Grad bei Max oc
3DMark schafft meine auch nur 1345Mhz GPU aber mein Speicher macht fast überall 1900Mhz


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Februar 2013)

##Update##
Hier nochmal ein kleiner Schub. 
Die Karte kann ihr Taktpotenzial nicht ganz auschöpfen. Der nächste Run wird daher erst mit optimierten Treiber gemacht.  

2214 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1355/1965 MHz | Link


----------



## Marijuanaman (17. Februar 2013)

1101 | Marijuanaman | X6 1090T @ 3,8Ghz | 8GB G.Skill CL7 1333Mhz (siehe Foto) | 2x XFX 5850 Black Edition GPU 775Mhz, Memory 1125Mhz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=626137&d=1361061255"]LINK
[/URL]
hmm wie erwartet nichts besonderes, ziemlich am Limit  Zeit für ne neue CPU und neue GPU


----------



## Marijuanaman (17. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> ##Update##
> Hier nochmal ein kleiner Schub.
> Die Karte kann ihr Taktpotenzial nicht ganz auschöpfen. Der nächste Run wird daher erst mit optimierten Treiber gemacht.
> 
> 2214 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1355/1965 MHz | Link


 

CPU @ 4,6Ghz? Ab 3,8Ghz krig ich immer blue screen oder es hängt... und das bei 2 unterschiedlichen Mobos... hast wohl ne gute CPU erwischt


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Februar 2013)

Marijuanaman schrieb:


> CPU @ 4,6Ghz? Ab 3,8Ghz krig ich immer blue screen oder es hängt... und das bei 2 unterschiedlichen Mobos... hast wohl ne gute CPU erwischt


 
Das Zauberwort heisst Kühlung.   Wenn du es schaffst dein X6 auf unter 40°C zu halten sollte der das jenach Chipgüte auch schaffen.


----------



## Marijuanaman (17. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heisst Kühlung.   Wenn du es schaffst dein X6 auf unter 40°C zu halten sollte der das jenach Chipgüte auch schaffen.


 
nee hat nix damit zu tun. Wenn ich ab 4Ghz hochfahren will hängt der ja schon. Hab Scythe Grand Kama Cross der kühlt idle auf 35-40, der ist gut. Liegt eher am Chip.


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Februar 2013)

Marijuanaman schrieb:


> nee hat nix damit zu tun. Wenn ich ab 4Ghz hochfahren will hängt der ja schon. Hab Scythe Grand Kama Cross der kühlt idle auf 35-40, der ist gut. Liegt eher am Chip.


 
Du scheinst das nicht zu verstehen. Du hast im Idle soviel wie ich unter Last.  Daher kollabiert dir der Prozzi bei hohem Takt und zusätzlicher Belastung. 
Schau mal hier rein dann wirst du es verstehen. [M] AMD Phenom II X6 1090T OC Scaling With Voltage/Cooling


----------



## Marijuanaman (17. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Du scheinst das nicht zu verstehen. Du hast im Idle soviel wie ich unter Last.  Daher kollabiert dir der Prozzi bei hohem Takt und zusätzlicher Belastung.
> Schau mal hier rein dann wirst du es verstehen. [M] AMD Phenom II X6 1090T OC Scaling With Voltage/Cooling


 
Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, gleich am anfang beim hochfahren stürzt der schon ab. Da hat es noch garnichts mit Temp zu tun. Kann den Kühler dauerhaft bei 100% laufen lassen und es wird trotzdem immer hängen. Natürlich gehen die Temperaturen höher je schneller die CPU arbeitet, is klar.


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Februar 2013)

Marijuanaman schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, gleich am anfang beim hochfahren stürzt der schon ab. Da hat es noch garnichts mit Temp zu tun. Kann den Kühler dauerhaft bei 100% laufen lassen und es wird trotzdem immer hängen. Natürlich gehen die Temperaturen höher je schneller die CPU arbeitet, is klar.


 
Du glaubst garnicht wie schnell die CPU auf Temperatur kommt, vorallem mit angehobener Vcore.
Kühl deine CPU mit einem gescheiten Kühler und du bekommst als Bonus ein höheren Takt. Übrigens hatte ich den Grand Kama Gross auch, das Teil war selbst mit dem 955be überfordert. Mehr wie 3,8ghz war da dank der schlechten Kühlleistung des Kühlers auch nicht drin. Mit dem Genesis packte die gleiche CPU 4,4ghz ohne Probleme.  Ist aber jetzt genug OFFTopic, daher belassen wirs dabei.


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

Marijuanaman schrieb:


> 1101 | Marijuanaman | X6 1090T @ 3,8Ghz | 8GB G.Skill CL7 1333Mhz (siehe Foto) | 2x XFX 5850 Black Edition GPU 775Mhz, Memory 1125Mhz | ... |LINK



Ich habe mal den RAM laut Screenshot eingetragen.


****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## gecan (17. Februar 2013)

*Crossfire:
*3858 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | ASUS HD 7970 @ 1250/1750MHz | Link*

Single:*
2001 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | ASUS HD 7970 @ 1270/1770MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

gecan schrieb:


> *Crossfire:
> *3858 | gecan | i7-3930K  @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | ASUS HD 7970 @ 1250/1750MHz  |  Link


*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh nein  Heute gebe ich die Pole noch nicht her. HEUTE NICHT, und wenn es das Letzte ist, was die GTX 690 macht, bevor sie abraucht   :

Update:

|3895 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690  @ 1050/1830/1155 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




***Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Marijuanaman (17. Februar 2013)

Soooo...

Neues Ergebnis (: Deutlich deutlich höher, selbe Hardware nur Ram Einstellung geändert.

Vorher 26FPS bei 1101 Punkten
Jetzt 41 bei 1733 Punkten

Mit nem FX-8350 Prozessor sollte ich jetzt etwas über 2000 haben... nicht schlecht find ich, obwohl die 5850 schon etwas alt sind 

1733 | Marijuanaman | X6 1090T @ 3,8Ghz | 8GB G.Skill CL7 1333Mhz (siehe  Foto) | 2x XFX 5850 Black Edition GPU 775Mhz, Memory 1125Mhz | LINK


----------



## tochan01 (17. Februar 2013)

so, dann versuch ich es auch mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2325 | tochan01 | i7-3770k @ 4,6 Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-11-10-30 | 2xGTX 660 @ 1046/1502/1111 | link





auch wenn auf dem screen der fenstermodus zu sehen ist, gebencht wurde nach vorgabe im fullscreen und in 1920x1080, auch wenn die auflösung für meinen monitor "verzerrt" ist ^^


----------



## MrWoogey (17. Februar 2013)

1224 | MrWoogey | AMD FX 8350 @ 4,0 Ghz | 16GB @ DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7870 @ 1280 /1250 Link


Verdammt doppel post


----------



## MrWoogey (17. Februar 2013)

1224 | MrWoogey | AMD FX 8350 @ 4,0 Ghz | 16GB @ DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7870 @ 1280 /1250 Link


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

Marijuanaman schrieb:


> Neues Ergebnis (: Deutlich deutlich höher, selbe Hardware nur Ram Einstellung geändert.
> 
> Vorher 26FPS bei 1101 Punkten
> Jetzt 41 bei 1733 Punkten



Das glaube ich nicht, dass der RAM so einen großen Einfluss hat. Aus Deinen Screenshots werde ich eh nicht schlau, denn CPU-Z zeigt 960MHz RAM Frequenz an, Du schreibst aber 1333MHz und verweist auf den Screenshot . Und im Vergleich zu Deinem ersten Screenshot sind die Latenzen ja schlechter (CL7 und beim ersten Score CL6). 

Vielleicht liegt es an der veralteten CPU-Z  Version, halte ich aber auch für unwahrscheinlich 
*
***Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Marijuanaman (17. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, dass der RAM so einen großen Einfluss hat. Aus Deinen Screenshots werde ich eh nicht schlau, denn CPU-Z zeigt 960MHz RAM Frequenz an, Du schreibst aber 1333MHz und verweist auf den Screenshot . Und im Vergleich zu Deinem ersten Screenshot sind die Latenzen ja schlechter (CL7 und beim ersten Score CL6).
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es an der veralteten CPU-Z  Version, halte ich aber auch für unwahrscheinlich
> *
> ***Updates eingefügt****



Genau, hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass der Ram so einen extremen unterschied machen kann, aber sonst hab ich nichts verstellt. Ich mach nochma den gegentest dann wirds klar.


----------



## target2804 (17. Februar 2013)

Dann müsste ich ja meine Graka garnicht so prügeln (Hab nämlich noch kenien  gesehen der 1367Mhz draufgegeben hat ). Dann werd ich wohl einfach den ram auf 1833Mhz takten und meine 2000Punkte einfahren, wenn das alles so hinhaut


----------



## Marijuanaman (17. Februar 2013)

Was ich noch gemerkt hab, je nach Frequenz ändert sich auch der Takt bei diesem Speicher. CL6 also bei niedriger frequenz, CL7 bei 1333.... aber ich prüf das gleich und werde dann schlauer


----------



## Marijuanaman (17. Februar 2013)

Komisch, an dem Tag hatte ich wohl irgendwie neben Prozesse am laufen... oder mein PC hatte einen schelchten Tag  Hab jetzt die alte CL6 Einstellung und die CL7 Einstellung benutzt, beide Ergebnisse über 41fps.. Neue Punktzahl jetzt bei 1746 mit CL6 wobei die Zahl hier um +-50 schwankt von test zu test.


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. Februar 2013)

1930| Woiferl94 | i7 2600K @ 4.2Ghz | 8GB Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-2T |HD7970 @ 1220/1700 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## StefanStg (18. Februar 2013)

Mache auch mal mit

1933 | StefanStg | i7 3770k @3,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @1174/3404


----------



## esszett (18. Februar 2013)

find' ich etwas dubios, dass mein system eine hoehere punktzahl bekommt als das von "Scholle_Satt"...

1009 | esszett | i7-2600K @3,6GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1790 MHz | Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paxpl (18. Februar 2013)

2383 | paxpl | i7-870@ 4213MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x Zotac GTX 480 AMP! @ 850/1000MHz  |  Link

2500 | paxpl | i7-870@ 4213MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x Zotac GTX 480 AMP! @ 900/1050MHz  |  Link

2521 | paxpl | i7-870@ 4302MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x Zotac GTX 480 AMP! @ 900/1075MHz  |  Link

  Mein System hat zwar schon die besten Tage hinter sich aber ich bin noch zufrieden!


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2013)

**Updates eingefügt**


----------



## Angel51 (18. Februar 2013)

3679 | angel51 | i7 980X @ 4,4Ghz | 12GB DDr3 2000Mhz 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 - 2T | GTX 680 SLI @ 1139 / 1752 Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spw (18. Februar 2013)

Hier eine HD6000 für die top ten 

2341 / spw / 2600k @ 5.1ghz / 8GB DDR3-2133Mhz CL 9-11-9-27 2T / HD6990 @990aka1500


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. Februar 2013)

also irgendwas stimmt net, mich überholt ja auch fast jede 7950er


----------



## paxpl (18. Februar 2013)

Update siehe oben (wollte nur auf neues Ergebnis hinweisen)


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****

*In Zukunft bitte wieder etwas mehr auf das korrekte Posten der Scores achten, erspart mir einen Haufen Arbeit. Danke.*


----------



## Christian745 (18. Februar 2013)

Punktlandung :
2000 | Christian745 | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1674 | Link

Leider bringt cpu oc mit der 670er in diesem Benchmark nichts, die ist einfach zu schwach. 
Anders als in dem neuen 3d Mark welcher ja cpu lastig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## StefanStg (18. Februar 2013)

*##Update##

*2019| StefanStg | i7 3770k @3,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @1224/3554 Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The1Crusader (18. Februar 2013)

4146 | The1Crusader |  i7-3770K CPU @ 4.70GHz | 16Gb DDR3 @ 2133, CL10 1T | 3x GTX 580  @ 772/1544/1002 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutz81 (18. Februar 2013)

2129 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @1333/1727


mehr als 3456 Mhz Speichertakt geht nicht......bei anderen Benches geht auch 3600 Mhz


----------



## StefanStg (18. Februar 2013)

*##Update##

*2084| StefanStg | i7 3770k @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @1244/3554 Link


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2013)

****Updates sind drin****


----------



## funworks (18. Februar 2013)

Update:

2094 | funworks | I5 3470@Standard | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1346/1800


----------



## HellboY23 (18. Februar 2013)

*1458 | HellboY23 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR-3 1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 570 @ 920/2200 Mhz | *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=626840&d=1361205969]Link[/SIZE]


----------



## funworks (18. Februar 2013)

Für mich sind die werte von pitbull einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. Soll jetzt kein angriff sein, aber es ist ne 680 niemals 5 fps schneller als ne höher getaktete 670.
Ebenfalls ist im ranking eine gleich hoch getaktete 680 und die erreicht nicht die werte, auch wenn der speicher etwas langsamer ist, dass machen keine 5 fps... Da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen, oder er hat ne sonder 680 
Oder  es gibt irgendein trick 
Wie gesagt soll kein angriff sein, aber ich frage mich einfach woher die 5 fps mehr kommen...
Grüße


----------



## HellboY23 (18. Februar 2013)

HellboY23 schrieb:


> *1458 | HellboY23 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR-3 1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 570 @ 920/2200 Mhz | *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=626840&d=1361205969]Link[/SIZE]


 

sorry, bekomms mit dem link einfach net hin -.-


----------



## DrDave (18. Februar 2013)

funworks schrieb:


> Für mich sind die werte von pitbull einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. Soll jetzt kein angriff sein, aber es ist ne 680 niemals 5 fps schneller als ne höher getaktete 670.
> Ebenfalls ist im ranking eine gleich hoch getaktete 680 und die erreicht nicht die werte, auch wenn der speicher etwas langsamer ist, dass machen keine 5 fps... Da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen, oder er hat ne sonder 680
> Oder  es gibt irgendein trick
> Wie gesagt soll kein angriff sein, aber ich frage mich einfach woher die 5 fps mehr kommen...
> Grüße


 
Gerade der RAMTakt bringt einen guten Schub, besonders bei steigendem GPU Takt, 150MHz Memtakt würde ich in diesen Bereichen auch nicht als etwas bezeichnen...



HellboY23 schrieb:


> sorry, bekomms mit dem link einfach net hin -.-


 
Anleitung ist im Startpost...

Ich fühle mich übrigens auch schon genötigt nachzulegen


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2013)

*Updates eingefügt*


----------



## PrincePaul (18. Februar 2013)

1030 | PrincePaul | i7 920 @ 3,78 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 480 @ 700/1401/924 |Link


----------



## PCSANDY (18. Februar 2013)

*1750 | PCSANDY | **I7-3770K** @ 3,9 GHz | * 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 *| Link*

...also alles Standard!


----------



## Azzteredon (18. Februar 2013)

Hm würde ja auch gerne Ergebnisse posten... aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen schießt sich das Programm immer selbst ins Nirvana  jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?

Edit:

Letztendlich hats doch noch geklappt 

1056 | Azzteredon | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 11-11-11-29 2T | GTX 560 AMP! @ 1000 Mhz/2000Mhz/1200Mhz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (18. Februar 2013)

Ich mich auch. Aber meine Karte will nicht mer


----------



## Lutz81 (18. Februar 2013)

funworks schrieb:


> Für mich sind die werte von pitbull einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. Soll jetzt kein angriff sein, aber es ist ne 680 niemals 5 fps schneller als ne höher getaktete 670.
> Ebenfalls ist im ranking eine gleich hoch getaktete 680 und die erreicht nicht die werte, auch wenn der speicher etwas langsamer ist, dass machen keine 5 fps... Da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen, oder er hat ne sonder 680
> Oder  es gibt irgendein trick
> Wie gesagt soll kein angriff sein, aber ich frage mich einfach woher die 5 fps mehr kommen...
> Grüße



wird sicher am höherem Ram-Takt liegen und vielleicht bringt ja PCI-E 3.0 einen größeren Vorteil.... ich hab nur PCI-E 2.0


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****

In Zukunft bitte die Links korrekt posten


----------



## technus1975 (18. Februar 2013)

*1742 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @ 4,489GhZ | 18GB DDR3 @ 1710 CL9-9-9-24 1T | Nvidia GTX 580 @ 959/1202 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2013)

technus1975 schrieb:


> 1742 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @ 4,489GhZ | 18GB DDR3 @ 1710 CL9-9-9-24 1T | Nvidia GTX 580 @ 959/1202 |<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=626925"/>



???? Eine 580????!!!!


----------



## Falco (18. Februar 2013)

Juhu dank des neuen PCGH Video über Downsampling, habe ich es endlich hinbekommen und gleich mal die 4K Auflösung probiert und siehe da es hat funktioniert!

Uniginie Valley in 3840 x 2160 natürlich mit Ultra Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konnte es leider nur abfotografieren, zum speichern war mein System zu überfordert!




War ne ganz schöne Ruckelaktion, aber anderseits ne affengeile Diashow!


----------



## Benfireman (18. Februar 2013)

*1125 | Benfireman | I5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 8Gb DDR3 - 1600MHz , 9-9-9-24 2T | Sparkle GeForce GTX560 Ti @ 940 MHz / 1880 MHz / 1050 MHz |Link*


----------



## Broow (18. Februar 2013)

1977 | Broow | i5-750 @ 3,4GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1710Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GeForce GTX670 @ 1332/3744 MHz | * Ich bin glaub grad zu doof. Link klappt iwie nicht :/

@Ion, Ich glaube bei diesem Bench wirkt die CPU schon etwas ein, man vergleiche nur unsere Taktraten der Grafikkarten und die Punktzahl, da bist du mit deinem i7 besser dran


----------



## tFFMrPink (19. Februar 2013)

1669 | tffmrpink | Xeon E3-1230v2 @ 3,3Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX670 @ 980/1502/1059


----------



## PitBull (19. Februar 2013)

Habe jetzt erst den Einwurf gesehen ^^ 

Hier mal mit den Taktraten von dir...

Der Benchmark reagiert sehr stark auf vRAM OC



Lutz81 schrieb:


> wird sicher am höherem Ram-Takt liegen und vielleicht bringt ja PCI-E 3.0 einen größeren Vorteil.... ich hab nur PCI-E 2.0


----------



## PitBull (19. Februar 2013)

Hier mal ein direkter Vergleich zwischen 680GTX vRam Stock und OC vom vRam
1600 vs 1900


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Februar 2013)

*UPDATE

1948 | TripleH84 | I5-3570K @ 4,4GhZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133 CL11 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 |*Link


----------



## Hawky1980 (19. Februar 2013)

*Update* mit neuen Treiber 13.2 Beta.6 
Sorry PitBull, musst leider weichen. 

2394 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1360/1950 MHz | Link


----------



## technus1975 (19. Februar 2013)

Zitat von *technus1975* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1742 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @ 4,489GhZ | 18GB DDR3 @ 1710 CL9-9-9-24 1T | Nvidia GTX 580 @ 959/1202 |<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=626925"/>

???? Eine 580????!!!! 


Ja - bis zum Anschlag übertaktet. Steht am Vcore mit 1,163 Volt an. Geht mit Wasserkühler.


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

****Updates sind drin****


----------



## funworks (19. Februar 2013)

japp, ich hab den test gestern auch gemacht, um kam zum gleichen ergebniss.
Der Bench reagiert echt extrem auf vram oc 
Naja dickes sorry nochmal, war wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint 
Grüße


----------



## gecan (19. Februar 2013)

**Update*

Crossfire:*
4328 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | ASUS HD 7970 @ 1280/1800MHz | Link*

Single:*
2246 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | ASUS HD 7970 @ 1280/1800MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Februar 2013)

Update 

vom 13.1er auf 13.2beta6 gewechselt und glatte 3fps mehr bei gleichen Takt 

2001| Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1240/1800MHz |13.2 Beta6 |Link


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

Falco schrieb:


> Juhu dank des neuen PCGH Video über Downsampling, habe ich es endlich hinbekommen und gleich mal die 4K Auflösung probiert und siehe da es hat funktioniert!
> 
> Uniginie Valley in 3840 x 2160 natürlich mit Ultra Settings:
> 
> ...



Klingt gut  Welche Einstellungen hast Du genau angewendet? Welchen Monitor hast Du?

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2013)

*Update:*


1019 | Scholle_Satt | i7 3770k@3,9GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-7-24 2T | Nvidia GTX 470 @ 812/3552 MHz | Link


----------



## Falco (19. Februar 2013)

An Softy: Monitor ist der Asus VG278HE

Einstellung sind die selben wie hier vorgegeben... Ultra...


So aber nun ma in Full HD und ni in Ultra HD XD

3711 | Falco | I7-3770K @ 4,5GhZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133 CL 10 11 10 28 1T | GTX 690 @ 1030/1752MHz | Link


----------



## PCSANDY (19. Februar 2013)

1171 | PCSANDY | FX-4100 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-2 39 | HD7870 @ 1000/1200|

Mein Zweit- Sparsystem mit AMD Technik


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

Falco schrieb:


> An Softy: Monitor ist der Asus VG278HE
> 
> Einstellung sind die selben wie hier vorgegeben... Ultra...



Äh, ja nee.  Ich meinte die Einstellungen im Treiber (insb. Anzahl der Pixel, Pixeltakt usw.) Kannst Du vielleicht mal einen Screenshot der Einstellungen posten? 

Und kannst Du bitte noch die genauen RAM-Latenzen nachtragen? Danke 

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Falco (19. Februar 2013)

Ram latenzen eingetragen  Bin eigentlich aufn 4. Platz  müsstest du nochmal bearbeiten

hier ein Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bulldozer (19. Februar 2013)

2056| bulldozer | i5-2500k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 590 @ 607/854/1215 | Link


@ Falco, geiler Wallpaper, die 690 sieht einfach nur lecker aus


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

Falco schrieb:


> Ram latenzen eingetragen  Bin eigentlich aufn 4. Platz  müsstest du nochmal bearbeiten



Sorry, hab's korrigiert 

Danke für den Screenshot 

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Falco (19. Februar 2013)

Frage mal zur deiner EVGA 690.. Hab die Selbe und wollte mal wissen was deine höchsten OC Werte sind mit der graka Chip und RAM, mit denen alle Spiele aber stabil laufen...?


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Einstellungen zum Downsampling  Ich probiere schon ewig rum, aber mein Asus VG278H hatte völlig andere Einstellungen bei "vordere Schwarzbreite" und "Synchronisierungsbreite", da hat das nie funktioniert, aber mit Deinen Settings läuft das   Skyrim sieht damit schon sehr geil aus, aber ist dann leider auch (teilweise) 'ne Dia-Show  

Deine Frage kann ich so leider gar nicht beantworten, weil ich die Karte nur für Benchmarks stark übertakte. Ansonsten läuft die entweder @stock oder bei 1000MHz Chiptakt und 1750 MHz Speichertakt. Damit gibt es in Spielen keine Probleme.


----------



## Hawky1980 (19. Februar 2013)

Softy guckst du. 
Skyrim mit Texturmods und sämtlichen anderen Mods. Auflösung DS 2720x 1530 und 2fach SSAA und Max Setting. Läuft wunderbar mit einer Karte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2013)

Softy bitte ändere die Größe, der Schrift von der liste.


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Softy guckst du.
> Skyrim mit Texturmods und  sämtlichen anderen Mods. Auflösung DS 2720x 1530 und 2fach SSAA und Max  Setting. Läuft wunderbar mit einer Karte.



Ja, ich spiele Skyrim auch mit ~50 HD Texturmods: Klick (das "S" ist mittlerweile weg ) und Klack

Bis zu einer Auflösung von 2880x1620 ist das auch kein Problem 

Bei  Deiner Auflösung muss die Karte etwa 4,16 Mio. Pixel berechnen, bei  3840x2160 sind es bereits mehr als doppelt soviel Pixel (8,3 Mio.). Da geht die GTX  690 eben stellenweise in die Knie (z.B. bei Schneegestöber, in Wäldern  etc.)  



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Softy bitte ändere die Größe, der Schrift von der liste.



Wenn Du mir einen Grund nennst, werde ich darüber nachdenken


----------



## StefanStg (20. Februar 2013)

*##Update##

*2113| StefanStg | i7 3770k @3,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @1159/3554 Link


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2013)

**Update ist drin**


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Februar 2013)

4244 | Ralle@ | I7 3770K @ 4,5GHZ @ | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-10-10-27 | 7950 CrossFire @ 1250 / 1600 Link


----------



## Zomg (20. Februar 2013)

1212 | Zomg| i5-750 @ 2,66 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7870 @ 1100/1225MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2013)

@ Ralle@
Bitte mit Extreme HD-Preset benchen.

**Update ist drin**


----------



## Tripleh84 (20. Februar 2013)

*2012 | TripleH84 | I5-3570K @ 4,5GhZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133 CL11 1T | HD 7970 @ 1150/1500 |**Link 

*


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Februar 2013)

@Softy

Ah die Profile habe ich gar nicht gesehen, war gewohnt vom Heaven alles selbst einzustellen 

4234 | Ralle@ | I7 3770K @ 4,5GHZ @ | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-10-10-27 | 7950 CrossFire @ 1250 / 1600 Link


----------



## bulldozer (20. Februar 2013)

2571| bulldozer | i5-2500k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti SLI @ 915/1502 | Link


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2013)

@Tripleh84
Bitte Updates in Zukunft kenntlich machen.


**Update ist drin**


----------



## beren2707 (20. Februar 2013)

1578| beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-25 2T | HD 7970 @ 925/1375MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mal die aktuellen Torchlight II @Stock+Undervolting-Settings (1,044V und 0,963V) gebencht.


----------



## paco.g (20. Februar 2013)

1626 | paco.g | X4 960t @3,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | 2xGTX 460 @ 800/1980MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...918-ranking-unigine-valley-unigine-valley.jpg


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Februar 2013)

1804 | h.101 | i5 2500k @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Sapphire 7970 Dual-X @1150/1500MHz 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2013)

**Update ist drin**


----------



## Falco (21. Februar 2013)

hab noch bisl was rausgekitzelt

3808 | Falco | I7-3770K @4.5GHz | 8GB DDR3 @2133MHz CL 10 11 10 28 1T | GTX 690 @1035/1817MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Februar 2013)

Also dann ich auch mal 

4239 | Brez$$z | i7-3770k @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-11-27-2T | 2x Sapphire HD 7970 @ 1310/1775MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ gecan: echt Top Ergebniss


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Intelfan (21. Februar 2013)

1610 | Intelfan | i5 2500K @ 3300 Mhz | 8GB DDR3 - 1333 CL 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 1T | Gigabyte 7970 @ 1000/1375 Mhz | *Link*


Screen könnte irritieren, da der Turbomodus aktiv ist und somit stehen in CPU-Z 3500Mhz. Dies ist jedoch nur auf einen Kern bezogen


----------



## DrDave (21. Februar 2013)

Update
2355 | DrDave | I7 3770K @ 4,8GHZ | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-10-22 | HD 7950 @ 1360 / 1850 | Link


----------



## Zinsi94 (22. Februar 2013)

2815 | Zinsi94 | i7-3770k @ 4.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1400 Mhz CL 9-10-10-26 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 1110 MHz/1732MHz | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Chrisi132 (22. Februar 2013)

1808 | Chrisi132 | i5-3570k @ 4GHz |16GB DDR3- 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1150 MHz/1512 Mhz 

hoffe ich hab die richtigen Daten rausgeschrieben.


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Februar 2013)

DrDave ist zwei mal im Ranking


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2013)

****Update ist drin****

@Tripleh84
Danke für den Hinweis, hab's korrigiert


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. Februar 2013)

*UPDATE*

2137| Woiferl94 | i7 2600K @ 4.2Ghz | 8GB Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-2T |HD7970 @ 1220/1750 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## ryzen1 (23. Februar 2013)

1818 | ryzen1 | i5-2400 @ 3.2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950 @ 1100 MHz/1500MHz | 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bulldozer (23. Februar 2013)

2867| bulldozer | i5-2500k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti SLI @ 1068/1656 | Link


----------



## Fatalii (23. Februar 2013)

Servus

1978 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @1010/2020/1315 | Link

Mal eben aus der Hüfte

MfG


----------



## -Vario- (24. Februar 2013)

3054 | -Vario- | i7 980 @ 4.1 GHz | DDR3 24575 GB @ 1920 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 580 SLI @ 900/1800/2100 Link


----------



## Windows0.1 (24. Februar 2013)

711 | Windows0.1 | X4 4100 @ 3,6Ghz | 8GB Corsair CL9 1600Mhz (siehe Foto) | 2x XFX 6850 XXX GPU 810Mhz, Memory 1060Mhz | LINK

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2013)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> 1978 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @1010/2020/1315 | Link
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht für eine 580....wow


----------



## TankCommander (24. Februar 2013)

1756 | TankCommander | i7-2600K @4.6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @925/1050/1850 |Link


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## PitBull (24. Februar 2013)

807 | Pitbull | i5-3570 @4.0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 470 @608/1215/1674 |Link

UPDATE folgt gleich

1036 | Pitbull | i5-3570 @4.0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 470 @825/1650/1800 |Link


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Februar 2013)

Mein pornöser Zweitrechner. 

2037 | PCGH_Raff | C2Q Q6600 @ 3,7 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-1111 MHz CL 5-5-5-12 2T | GTX 680 @ 1.306/3.649 MHz | Link

Exakt ein GPU-Taktschritt weiter und die Kiste stirbt irgendwann.
Ab 3.702 MHz Speichertakt sinken die Fps irgendwann.
Limit erreicht, auch beim altehrwürdigen Hauptprozessor, Kauf vor bald 5 Jahren!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Windows0.1 (24. Februar 2013)

1276 | Windows0.1 | X4 4100 @ 3,6Ghz | 8GB Corsair CL9 1600Mhz (siehe Foto) | 2x XFX 6850 XXX GPU 820Mhz, Memory 1070Mhz | LINK

ein Wenig die Taktraten angepasst Kann sich Jetzt eher sehen lassen


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Februar 2013)

Montags Morgens 6:40. Softy macht erstmal das Wichtigste


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2013)

Genau:

1. 

2. Update


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Februar 2013)

Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr unter den Top20 
Muss ich wohl heute Abend noch ein wenig mehr Takten und nochmal durchlaufen lassen


----------



## Ion (25. Februar 2013)

*Update*

Mehr geht echt nicht mehr. Um diese Punktzahl zu erreichen habe ich per Bios-Mod das Vcore-Limit der Grafikkarte kurzzeitig erhöht und den höchsten Takt ermittelt. 
Nun ist (leider) schluss
 
2015 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1708MHz | Link


----------



## Scalon (25. Februar 2013)

1521 | Scalon | i5 750 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1000/1250 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (26. Februar 2013)

1924 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1220/1600 | Link

Standard mit 1000/1375 sind 1631 Punkte und 39,0Fps. 

Bei 1250/1600 @ 1,225v tauchten gegen Ende bei um die 68°C kleine Pixelfehler auf, da war es dann Zeit abzubrechen und auf 1220/1600 zurück zu gehen.

Getaktet wurde mit Saphirre Trixx, bei 55°C erreichte der Lüfter 100%, Gehäuselüfter rannten auch mit 100%.

Die Spannungswandler wurden mit 1250/1600 @ 1,225v nur max. 75°C warm, nett. Bei 20,5-21,0°C Zimmertemperatur.

Die Karte rennt im PCI-E 8x Mode, weil es 1. wenn ich es beim Board in den untersten Slot hänge, und ich die Lüfter voll aufdrehe, könnte es ja passieren, das die mir das Lüfterkabel reinsaugt, und 2. weil ich dort den besseren Airwolf habe, hänge ich die Karte einen Slot weiter rauf, in den zweiten Slot, dann könnte die Karte unter Umständen die Temperatur der CPU erhöhen. Und bei PCI 3.0 mit x8 besteht noch lange kein Bandbreitenlimit. ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Februar 2013)

Welchen Treiber haste genutzt ?


----------



## Jolly91 (26. Februar 2013)

Den Catalyst 13.2 Beta 3.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Februar 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Den Catalyst 13.2 Beta 3.



Nimm den 12.3 -6Beta und mach den Run nochmals mit dem gleichen takt und du wirst mindestens 3fps mehr haben und Ca 2050 punkte


----------



## Jolly91 (26. Februar 2013)

Nur bekomme ich mich jetzt nicht dazu, das Fenster aufzumachen, um das Zimmer auf 21°C abzukühlen. Bei 24,0°C weiß ich nicht ob das möglich ist. Vielleicht morgen oder so...


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2013)

*UPDATE*

@Ion
Bitte in Zukunft mit "Extreme HD"-Einstellung benchen. Ich glaube es Dir jetzt mal ausnahmsweise, dass Du die richtigen Settings verwendet hast


----------



## Jolly91 (26. Februar 2013)

*@Evgasüchtiger*

Der erste Screen ist mit dem 13.2 Beta 6 Treiber, der zweite, und dritte vom 13.2 Beta 6.

Das waren um 192 Punkte mehr als mit dem 13.2 Beta 3. Der Beta 6 bringt:

4,6Fps beim AVG
1,3Fps in den min. Fps
7,9Fps in den max. Fps. 

gar nicht mal so wenig.

Ich dachte bei 1250/1600 die Pixelfehler kamen gegen ende vom Kern und der Temperatur, aber bei 68°C. Naja, habe es vorhin nochmal mit 1220/1600 probiert, bei 23,0°C Zimmertemperatur, und da war es der selbe effekt, bei 78°C. Nur waren es noch 2 runs, und es tauchte nur selten auf. Und Pixelfehler sind ja für GPU harmlos. Gehäuselüfter, Grakalüfter ab 55°C liefen wieder auf 100%. Die Spawas hatten max. 96°C / 91°C.  

*@Softy*, wenn du willst kannst du es in die Liste nehmen, musst aber nicht, da es nicht dem Regelwerk entspricht, wobei der Screen vom Valley da ist.

*13.2 Beta 3*

1924 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1220/1600 | Link
*
13.2 Beta 6*

2116 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1220/1600 | Link

Morgen werde ich mal mit 1250/1550 probieren, sollte möglich sein, da der VRam das Problem ist.


----------



## Ion (26. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> @Ion
> Bitte in Zukunft mit "Extreme HD"-Einstellung benchen. Ich glaube es Dir jetzt mal ausnahmsweise, dass Du die richtigen Settings verwendet hast


 
Ich kann den Benchmark nicht im Vollbildmodus starten, es kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Und ich nutze einen 16:10 TFT, ich muss also auf Custom gehen um die "Full-HD" Auflösung auszuwählen und um Vollbild abzuschalten
Geht nicht anders, der Heaven startet bei mir auch nicht im Vollbild - frag mich nicht warum 
Ich benche natürlich in den richtigen Einstellungen, von den Punkten her ist es auch schlüssig


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2013)

@Ion
Achso, dann bist Du natürlich von der Extreme-HD Pflicht befreit


----------



## micsterni14 (27. Februar 2013)

Bencht eigentlich keiner mit ner 660ti?o.O


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2013)

Mein letzter Bench ist durch!

2067 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1220/1500 l Link

Bei 1220/1600 ergab es 2116 Punkte. Die 100mhz Speichertakt brachten 49 Punkte und 1,2Fps mehr. ^^



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Bencht eigentlich keiner mit ner 660ti?o.O


 
Hätte ich eine hier, könnte ich dir den gefallen tun. 

Irgendwann werde ich den Q9550 mit der GTS 250 durchlassen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. Februar 2013)

Ich habe auch nochmal einen neuen Anlauf gemacht.  Mit 1200 MHz bei 1,20V läuft alles bei meiner 7970 stabil, bei 1250 steigt sie leider aus und freezt den Benchmark... Und mehr vCore will ich ihr eigentlich nicht zumuten, auch wenn die Temps noch etwas Luft nach oben hätten.

1962 | h.101 | i5 2500k @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Sapphire 7970 Dual-X @1200/1500MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micsterni14 (27. Februar 2013)

@Jolly,Betreff 660ti
Ich komm mit meiner nur auf 1483 Punkte -.- (bin gerade App online,deshalb kann ich das nicht in vernünftiger Form einstellen...) sehe da viele gtx570/580 und amd 7870/7950 die weit besser sind....

Aber ich wette,meine ist seit gestern leiser


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2013)

Okay, damit es jetzt den Regeln entspricht, habe ich mal alles nötige gemacht, um das hinzubringen. 

Wie gesagt, bei den 1220/1600 @ 1,225v mit dem 13.2 Beta 6 Treiber habe ich nur einen Screenshot gemacht, weil gegen ende leichte Pixelfehler auftauchten, und naja, die Daten von CPU-Z sind die selben, und GPU-Z zeigte auch das selbe an. Nur Realtemp musste ich weg lassen.

*13.2 Beta 3*

1924 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1220/1600 | Link
*
13.2 Beta 6*

2116 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1220/1600 | Link


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2013)

*Update ist drin*


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2013)

Danke dir Softy! 

Habe mal die ersten paar durchgeschaut.


----------



## StefanStg (27. Februar 2013)

*##Update##

*2129| StefanStg | i7 3770k @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @1164/3574 Link


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2013)

**U-p-d-a-t-e**

Nachdem ich mal neugierig war, und die 1200/1650 ohne weiteres durchgelaufen sind, probierte ich 1200/1700 und das ging auch. Hier mal alle drei Ergebnisse:

2085 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1200/1600

2109 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1200/1650

2124 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1200/1700 l Link

Also müssten diese Pixelfehler von der GPU gekommen sein. Wobei Valley auch kein so harter Stresstest ist. Im Zimmer hatte es 23,5°C.


----------



## StefanStg (28. Februar 2013)

*##Update## *sehr viel mehr geht nimmer. Musste die kälte von heute früh ausnutzten wenn das Wasser noch kalt ist Temp der GTX 680 waren dabei 23°C
* 
*2141| StefanStg | i7 3770k @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @1165/3604 Link


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. Februar 2013)

moin 

1687 | schlumpi13 | x4 965 @ 3.4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GB GTX 670 WF3 4GB @ 980/3005/1189 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/629521d1362025708-ranking-unigine-valley-unbenannt.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry
bekomm ich nicht besser hin


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2013)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> bekomm ich nicht besser hin



Passt schon  

*UPDATE*


----------



## xpSyk (28. Februar 2013)

FPS: 35.1   |   1468 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 3,8GHz | 8GB XMS3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T | HD7870 @ 1200MHz/1200MHz | Link 

(ich habs geupdated, weil ich mein Ergebnis verbessert hab^^)


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. März 2013)

*UPDATE*

2222| Woiferl94 | i7 2600K @ 4.2Ghz | 8GB Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7970 @ 1235/1770 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (1. März 2013)

Geiles Ergebnis Woiferl94. Du warst in den Benchmark immer mein "Gegner" aber da kann ich nicht mithalten. Meine GTX 680 ist am Ende.



> Der Benchmark liegt eher den grünen Karten, zumindest habe ich den anschein.



Das glaube ich nicht die ersten 4 Plätze sind Rot


----------



## coroc (1. März 2013)

Wobei die HD 7870er den 7950ern ja deuttlich unterlegen sind..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Das liegt eventuell auch an deiner CPU. Hättest du einen i5 auf 3,8 GHz und deine 7870 @1200/1200, hättest du schlappe 200 Punkte mehr


----------



## coroc (1. März 2013)

Stimmt...OWbei ich ja immer noch besser bin als sämtliche FXs


----------



## xpSyk (1. März 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht die ersten 4 Plätze sind Rot



Aber wieso muss ich meine 7870 mit ner 570 messen?!? ;( im 3DMark (13) hab ich sogar 660Ti überholt... ^^


----------



## StefanStg (1. März 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Aber wieso muss ich meine 7870 mit ner 570 messen?!? ;( im 3DMark (13) hab ich sogar 660Ti überholt... ^^


 
K.a. wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen das die 7870 einen anderen Chip hat wie die großen 7950/70. Bei der 7850/70 ist der Pitcairn-Chip verbaut bei der 7950/70 der Tahiti-Chip.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Naja, dann würde der Benchmark ja auf die Architekturen achten. Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht richtig vorstellen


----------



## StefanStg (1. März 2013)

Hm anders kann ich mir nicht erkären. An was könnte es dann liegen am System?


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2013)

**U-p-d-a-t-e**

*Treiber:* Catalyst 13.2 Beta 7

*Zimmertemperatur:* 21,0°C (GPU 100% Fan ab 60°C  / Gehäuselüfter 100%)

*1080p:*

2174 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1215/1800 l Link


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. März 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Geiles Ergebnis Woiferl94. Du warst in den Benchmark immer mein "Gegner" aber da kann ich nicht mithalten. Meine GTX 680 ist am Ende.
> 
> 
> 
> Das glaube ich nicht die ersten 4 Plätze sind Rot


 
Danke, du auch  Meine HD7970 ist leider auch am Ende 
Naja mir macht das Benchen saumäsigen Spaß 
Seit dem neuen Treiber sind die roten vorne, vorher warens die grünen


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Seit dem neuen Treiber sind die roten vorne, vorher warens die grünen


 
Ist ja noch ein recht neuer Benchmark, vielleicht kann nvidia da noch was rausholen mit einem neuen Treiber  Hoffen wir es mal


----------



## StefanStg (1. März 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Danke, du auch  Meine HD7970 ist leider auch am Ende
> Naja mir macht das Benchen saumäsigen Spaß
> Seit dem neuen Treiber sind die roten vorne, vorher warens die grünen


 

Habe mir immer gedacht den schlage ich mit meiner "alten" Hardware. Hat doch nicht funktioniert 

Ich hoffe dich das Nvidia einen neuen Treiber rausbringt wo mehr Leistung bringt dann kann ich mit glück dich wieder schlagen. Die erste Runde geht an dich


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist ja noch ein recht neuer Benchmark, vielleicht kann nvidia da noch was rausholen mit einem neuen Treiber  Hoffen wir es mal


 
Ja mal schauen was so kommt 




StefanStg schrieb:


> Habe mir immer gedacht den schlage ich mit meiner "alten" Hardware. Hat doch nicht funktioniert
> 
> Ich hoffe dich das Nvidia einen neuen Treiber rausbringt wo mehr Leistung bringt dann kann ich mit glück dich wieder schlagen. Die erste Runde geht an dich


 
Dann freue ich mich aufs nächste Battle


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## micsterni14 (1. März 2013)

*1515 | micsterni14 | 2500K @ 4,0Ghz | 12GB @ 1333, CL9-9-9-24 2T| Gtx660ti @1025/1652 Mhz |  Link*


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2013)

Ich fang dann mal von ganz weit unten an. 

*Treiber:* NVIDIA Forceware 310.90

*1080p:*

 376 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 3,91 GHz | 6GB DDR2-920MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | POV GTS 250 738/1100/1836 l Link


----------



## Softy (2. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## NCphalon (2. März 2013)

1054 | NCphalon | X6-1055T@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/4008 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rctableoverload (2. März 2013)

3013 |  rctableoverload  |  Intel Q9650 @ 3,9 Ghz  |  16GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-40 2T  | 2x GTX 680 4GB @ 1136/1502/1189  | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. März 2013)

2007 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX680@1180/1700/1254MHz | Link


----------



## StefanStg (2. März 2013)

Das ich das mal erlebe *streetjumper16* und eine Nvidia Grafikkarte


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. März 2013)

Hatte erstmal genug von AMD... 2x Matrix und beide defekt ~
Und du bist der gefühlte 10000000. der das sagt


----------



## StefanStg (2. März 2013)

2 Matrix und dann kaputt das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Hoffe für dich das du mit deiner GTX 680 mehr glück hast. Welche hast du dir gekauft?

 naja sonst warst du immer auf AMD und jetzt kommst du mit einer Nvidia an ist schon ein wenig ungewohnt


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. März 2013)

Joa, waren 100% 2 Reklamations Modelle die schonmal einen Besitzer hatten!

Hab die DCII Overclock gekauft, bzw. als Gutschrift bekommen! Joa ungewohnt ist es auch für mich, aber wir sollten das OT lassen sonst wird Softy sauer


----------



## StefanStg (2. März 2013)

Das ist ja ein Frechheit da zahlt man soviel Geld für eine Karte und dann hatte die schon jemand. Am Ende hat er so schon mit benchen gequält und du kannst garnichts dafür. 

Geile Karte  aber ein paar Punkte sind noch drinn oder?. Ach Softy hat da nix dagegen


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. März 2013)

Und der erste mit einer Titan, war ja nur eine Frage der Zeit 

@Streetjumper: Du bist mir ja einer


----------



## sensit1ve_ (2. März 2013)

1208 | dystopia | i5-2500K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000/2200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Brez$$z (3. März 2013)

So, es war knapp aber ich bin vorbei 

4336 | Brez$$z | i7-3770k @ 4900MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-10-27-2T | 2x Sapphire HD 7970 @ 1300/1750MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

Glückwunsch zum Krönchen  

*UPDATE*


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

Auch an Dich Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz  

*UPDATE*


----------



## 991jo (3. März 2013)

Mal ganz kurze Frage: wie bekomme ich CPUZ und Co so schön zusammen mit dem Ergebnis ins Bild? Ich verzweifel da grad etwas dran.


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

Du kannst einfach das Ergebnis speichern, und dann mit einem Internet-Browser öffnen. Und dann die CPU-Z Screenshots usw. öffnen und einen Screenshot machen (z.B. mit dem Windows eigenen Snipping-Tool): Verwenden des Schnappschusstools zum Erfassen von Screenshots


----------



## DriveByFM (3. März 2013)

3841 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1163/3520/1306 | Link


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Woiferl94 (3. März 2013)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Einen habe ich auch noch:
> 
> 2980 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN@1011/1600/1050MHz | link


 
Komm schon der 3000er ist nicht mehr weit


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. März 2013)

Hier noch was von mir 

2040 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1172/3392/1280 | Link

CPU-Z hatte sehr lustige Auslesefehler ...  max. Voltage sei angeblich 1,707v gewesen sein und max TDP 242%


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

*UPDATE*




Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Komm schon der 3000er ist nicht mehr weit



Die will ich auch sehen  Dann bekommst Du auch einen Extry-Smiley


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

Pic-Upload.de - i-7-3820--64Bit--Asus-Rampage-IV-Extreme-8-8-8-24-1600Mhz-Corsiar-V..jpg
680er SLI ohne übertaktung , 2T 
ohne irgendwas zu übertakten und so = )
passt das so Softy ?
GPU temps lagen beide bei 79 grad


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. März 2013)

Da mach ich auch mal mit 

3008 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | link


----------



## cesium137 (3. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Die will ich auch sehen  Dann bekommst Du auch einen Extry-Smiley



jaja

3016 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN@1011/1602/1050MHz |link


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. März 2013)

Update:
trolled 
3019 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2013)

Kampf der Titanen 

man habe ich eine langsame graka


----------



## cesium137 (4. März 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kampf der Titanen
> 
> man habe ich eine langsame graka



Tröste dich! Dafür haben wir ein leereres Portemonnaie


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2013)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Tröste dich! Dafür haben wir ein leereres Portemonnaie


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. März 2013)

Update:

2054| streetjumper16 | i7-2600k@4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680@1050/3654/1241MHz | Link


----------



## Ion (4. März 2013)

Ich mag ja neue Hardware, aber jetzt werden sich in jedem Benchmark immer alle Titanen an der Spitze vereinen  Konkurrenzkampf gleich null
Die Titan sollte eine Kategorie alleine bekommen oder sich bei Multi-GPU einreihen, oder sehe ich das so allein? ._.

(Nichts gegen euch Jungs, ich mag das Teil und freue mich über die Ergebnisse )


----------



## Softy (4. März 2013)

*UPDATE*




Ion schrieb:


> Ich mag ja neue Hardware, aber jetzt werden sich in  jedem Benchmark immer alle Titanen an der Spitze vereinen   Konkurrenzkampf gleich null
> Die Titan sollte eine Kategorie alleine bekommen oder sich bei Multi-GPU einreihen, oder sehe ich das so allein? ._.



Sehe ich nicht so. Die Titan ist eine Single-GPU Grafikkarte, nur eben etwas schneller als andere  Das ist der normale Fortschritt, ich kann ja nächstes Jahr auch nicht sagen, dass ich eigene Kategorien für die HD 8xxx und GTX 7xx haben möchte


----------



## Jolly91 (4. März 2013)

Das würde zur unübersichtlichkeit führen.


----------



## Spinal (4. März 2013)

Fände ich auch nicht gut. Es bleibt ja übersichtlich. Eine GTX 570 Oder Radeon 7870 sind ja auch in der Liste und es ist doch schön das man sehen kann, wie sich die eigene karte im Vergleich mit allen Anderen schlägt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Cleriker (4. März 2013)

Nene, die gehören schon hier rein. Du könntest ja einfach die von Evga angekündigte Version der Titan mitt Wasserkühlung nehmen und schon bist du oben.


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. März 2013)

1380 | Typhoon007 | AMD FX 8120 - 3,1 Ghz | 8 GB , 1333 Mhz, CL9 | ASUS Radeon HD 7950 Driect CUII Top (DC2T-3GD5-V2) /Shader 900/ Speichertakt 1250 Mhz| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum habe ich im gegensatz zu anderen die gleiche oder äähnliche Hardware haben weniger Punkte und FPS?
Ich finde mein Ergebnis viel zu wenig. Müsste ich normelerweise nicht mehr raus bekommen?


----------



## cesium137 (4. März 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> 1380 | Typhoon007 | AMD FX 8120 - 3,1 Ghz | 8 GB , 1333 Mhz, CL9 | ASUS Radeon HD 7950 Driect CUII Top (DC2T-3GD5-V2) /Shader 1792/ Speichertakt 900 Mhz| Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, müsstest Du nicht! Bitte vergleiche einmal deine Taktfrequenzen mit denen der besser bewerteten 7950er. Ausserdem hast Du die GPU-Z Werte falsch interpretiert

Es geht um den GPU Takt (bei Dir 900Mhz) sowie den Takt des Rams (bei Dir 1250Mhz)
Was Du angegeben hast ist die Anzahl der Shadereinheiten (1792) - bei der Angabe des Speichertaktes hast Du fälschlicherweise den GPU-Takt genommen.

Die in der Punktewertung deutlich über dir liegenden 7950er sind teilweise wassergekühlte Karten mit modifiziertem Bios und angepasster Spannung
 In jedem Fall sind die Karten alle massiv overclocked


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. März 2013)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Die in der Punktewertung deutlich über dir liegenden 7950er sind teilweise wassergekühlte Karten mit modifiziertem Bios und angepasster Spannung
> In jedem Fall sind die Karten alle massiv overclocked


Hätte ich mir denken müssen. Ich hatte aber gedacht das hier Overclocking nicht erlaubt ist daswegen. Aber ok dann kann ich mit meinem Werten doch noch leben wenn es bei die anderen übertaktet ist.

PS: Sind die Werte jetzt korrekt oder was muss ich noch editieren?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. März 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hätte ich mir denken müssen. Ich hatte aber gedacht das hier Overclocking nicht erlaubt ist daswegen.


 
Wenn Overclocking nicht erlaubt wäre wäre das doch eine ziemlich langweilige Sache. Es geht doch gerade darum mit hohem Takt das nächstbessere Modell zu schlagen. So wie bei 7950 und 7970 zum Beispiel. 

Wenn Overclocking nicht erlaubt wäre würde man ja nur die Rohleistung miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2013)

*UPDATE*

@almfeg
Dein Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. März 2013)

Ja jetzt habe ich den Sinn auch verstanden. Ich hatte mich noch nie zuvor mit sowas beschäftigt. Man lernt ja immer dazu.

Edit: Ich habe laut GPU Z ein Asic Quality von 56% Ist das gut, mittelmäsig oder schlecht? Lohnt sich das denn bei mir überhaupt zu übertakten?
Und reicht es wenn ich mein Rechner über mein UEFI Bios automatisch übertakten lasse? Da gibt es ja so ein schnell übertaktungs funktion wo man 3 Optionen wählen kann. Leistung, Energiesparen usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. März 2013)

Mensch 3 Titanen wärn noch cooler als 2 = )


----------



## Woiferl94 (4. März 2013)

Dann musst du dir wohl eine holen


----------



## Takei Naodar (4. März 2013)

@cesium
Joa würd ich auch mal sagen ^^

UPDATE:
3056 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | link


----------



## Softy (4. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Jolly91 (4. März 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich fang dann mal von ganz weit unten an.
> 
> *Treiber:* NVIDIA Forceware 310.90
> 
> ...


 

Ein altes Ding wollte mal nach 3 Jahren und über 3 Monaten übertaktet werden. 

*Treiber:* NVIDIA Forceware 310.90

*1080p:*

410 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 3,91 GHz | 6GB DDR2-920MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | POV GTS 250 @ 799/1203/1998 l Link


----------



## almfeg (4. März 2013)

nun sollts gehn, kp was da schiefgelaufen ist.


1527 | almfeg | i5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1258/1719 | Link


----------



## Softy (4. März 2013)

Mann, hier gehts ja heute wieder zu 

*UPDATE*


----------



## coroc (4. März 2013)

Sei doch froh, dann erhöht sich dein Postcounter 

@Topic: Ich versuchs nochma mit stärkerem Oc und dem 13.2 Beta 7...Vielleicht geht da noch was


----------



## Jolly91 (4. März 2013)

Ich muss meine Karte wohl noch durch Valley mit 1215/1900 schicken, 3DMark 13 hat es überlebt.


----------



## almfeg (4. März 2013)

Update


neuer treiber, neues glück
schaffe die 1600 leider net 

1589 | almfeg | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1280/1719 | Link


----------



## Jolly91 (4. März 2013)

Probier es mal in der Früh, oder irgendwann wenn du es am kühlsten im Zimmer hast.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> 
> Sehe ich nicht so. Die Titan ist eine Single-GPU Grafikkarte, nur eben etwas schneller als andere  Das ist der normale Fortschritt, ich kann ja nächstes Jahr auch nicht sagen, dass ich eigene Kategorien für die HD 8xxx und GTX 7xx haben möchte



Jepp so ist das eben mit der Hardware .....heute gekauft und schon wieder alt und langsam


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. März 2013)

Den Benchmark und den Heaven Benchmark find ich um welten besser als den 3D Mark 2013, auch wenn die Minium Fps stark schwanken ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2013)

@Typphoon007

Wenn du einen einigermaßen guten Chip erwischt hast dann stelle mal ein 1,17v und gpu 1100/ram1400mhz . Das sind schöne 24/7 settings und du hast Ca die Leistung einer 7970 oc @Ca 1ghz


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. März 2013)

Mein Asic Quality Wert von 56% hast du doch gesehen oder? Hab da ein Screenshot gepostet. Sind 56% jetzt gut oder schlecht?
Ich will schon übertakten aber wenn dann ohne an der Spannung rumzuspielen. Ich bin ziemlich unerfahren und möchte nichts kaputt machen. Was kann ich denn einstellen ohne an der Spannung rumzuspielen?
Standard sind bei meiner Karte im moment laut GPU Tweak, 900Mhz Gpu Clock/Gpu Voltage 1094mV und 5000MHz Memory Clock/1600mV Memory Voltage.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Mein Asic Quality Wert von 56% hast du doch gesehen oder? Hab da ein Screenshot gepostet. Sind 56% jetzt gut oder schlecht?
> Ich will schon übertakten aber wenn dann ohne an der Spannung rumzuspielen. Ich bin ziemlich unerfahren und möchte nichts kaputt machen. Was kann ich denn einstellen ohne an der Spannung rumzuspielen?
> Standard sind bei meiner Karte im moment laut GPU Tweak, 900Mhz Gpu Clock/Gpu Voltage 1094mV und 5000MHz Memory Clock/1600mV Memory Voltage.



Jo habe genau die selbe graka  auch die standart Spannung von 1,093v . Ich habe nen asic von 61,2. je niedriger der asic desto kühler der Chip aber du brauchst halt mehr Spannung . Ein hoher asic zb wird viel heißer braucht aber weniger Spannung da der Chip mehr leckströme hat. Ein 65 bis 70er asic wäre glaube ich ideal 

Bis 1,25v @24/7 bei deinem asic ist ungefährlich .


----------



## Typhoon007 (5. März 2013)

Also ist mein Asic doch nicht so gut.
Na gut kannst du mir mal bitte genauestens sagen wo ich wieviel einstellen kann ohne die Graka kaputt zu machen? Werde dann den Benchmark laufen lassen. Ich hoffe es geht gut. Ich habe etwas schiss...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Also ist mein Asic doch nicht so gut.
> Na gut kannst du mir mal bitte genauestens sagen wo ich wieviel einstellen kann ohne die Graka kaputt zu machen? Werde dann den Benchmark laufen lassen. Ich hoffe es geht gut. Ich habe etwas schiss...



Dein karte ist gut keine Angst  du kannst nichts kaputt machen. Sogar die ghz Edition legen standart schon 1,25v an wegen dem boost . Haste scho n die letzte Beta vom msi afterburner runtergeladen ?


----------



## OSRAtze (5. März 2013)

Bin neu dabei...


3618 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4.4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 1063/1700/1128 | Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beide GPU´s werden in meinem Silverstone Raven 2 maximal 74 Grad warm... da geht bestimmt noch mehr...


----------



## OSRAtze (5. März 2013)

Und nochmal mit nur einer GPU (aber noch mit dem alten OC - Update folgt):

1869 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4.4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1013/1650/1078 | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (5. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2013)

**U-p-d-a-t-e**

*Treiber:* Catalyst 13.2 Beta 7

*Zimmertemperatur:* 22,0°C (GPU: 100% Fan / Gehäuselüfter: 100%)

*1080p:*

2202 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-26 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1220/1900 l Link


----------



## Typhoon007 (5. März 2013)

Brauche ich MSI Afterburner denn unbedingt? Warum reicht GPU Tweak von Asus nicht? Meine Karte ist ja nicht von MSI.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2013)

Meine ist von Gigabyte. ^^

Der Afterburner ist einfach gut und schön zu bedienen.

Jedem das seine.


----------



## Spinal (5. März 2013)

Sorry, ist etwas OT, aber vielleicht haben die Titanen hier auch Lust den Catzilla und Heaven Benchmark aufzumischen. Fände ich ganz interessant


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. März 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Sorry, ist etwas OT, aber vielleicht haben die Titanen hier auch Lust den Catzilla und Heaven Benchmark aufzumischen. Fände ich ganz interessant


 
Bei Catzilla krieg ich die Beta nicht zum funzen..... und den Heaven 4.0 hab ich schon aufgemischt ^^


----------



## StefanStg (5. März 2013)

*##Update## *So nochmal das letzte rausgeholt
* 
*2152| StefanStg | i7 3770k @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @1169/3624 Boost: 1234MHz Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. März 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> *##Update## *So nochmal das letzte rausgeholt
> *
> *2152| StefanStg | i7 3770k @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @1169/3624 Link


 
Du musst noch den max. Boost posten  Kannste mit GPU-Z z.B auslesen!


----------



## StefanStg (5. März 2013)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Du musst noch den max. Boost posten  Kannste mit GPU-Z z.B auslesen!


 
Danke wurde geändert


----------



## Softy (5. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Brauche ich MSI Afterburner denn unbedingt? Warum reicht GPU Tweak von Asus nicht? Meine Karte ist ja nicht von MSI.



Benutze mal bitte die letzte Beta des afterburners. Und stelle mal 1100/1400@1,17v ein. Und zocke mal eine große map bf3 MP für min eine stunde wenn dieses stable dann haste zu 99% stable 24/7 Werte


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. März 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Danke wurde geändert


 
Nicht der Boost der hinten steht, sondern der, der auch anliegt  Liegt ja immer etwas drüber, bzw. bei mir sehr weit drüber  Bei GPU-Z einfach bei Sensor auf Max stellen 



Update:

2083 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX680 @ 1050/3644/1241Mhz l Link

Man beachte die Spannung ...  GPU-Z bugt mal wieder rum


----------



## Softy (5. März 2013)

*UPDATE*

@streetjumper + jolly91

Wieso macht ihr vor den Link immer ein "l" und nicht dieses Zeichen: "|" Wollt Ihr mich ärgern?


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> @streetjumper + jolly91
> 
> Wieso macht ihr vor den Link immer ein "l" und nicht dieses Zeichen: "|" Wollt Ihr mich ärgern?


 
War nicht mit Absicht! Ich habe es von jolly91 kopiert und nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2013)

Und ich bin jetzt Schuld.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. März 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Pic-Upload.de - i-7-3820--64Bit--Asus-Rampage-IV-Extreme-8-8-8-24-1600Mhz-Corsiar-V..jpg
> 680er SLI ohne übertaktung , 2T
> ohne irgendwas zu übertakten und so = )
> passt das so Softy ?
> GPU temps lagen beide bei 79 grad




du hast mich schon wieder vergessen Softy


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

Meinst du dass er vergessen hat dich einzutragen ? Du musst das schon so posten, dass Softy das direkt so einfügen kann. Ansonsten machst du ihm recht viel Arbeit.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Meinst du dass er vergessen hat dich einzutragen ? Du musst das schon so posten, dass Softy das direkt so einfügen kann. Ansonsten machst du ihm recht viel Arbeit.


 
aber Softy hat mich sicher lieb  , der hat das schon 1mal für mich gemacht 

ich mach das ja auch nur just 4 fun , mein 3D Mark Firestrike läuft immer noch nicht ... :<


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

Dann weißt du jetzt sicher genau warum er es nicht noch einmal für dich macht.

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe 

Er hat dir gezeigt wie das geht; jetzt kannst du es alleine.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. März 2013)

Ich liebe Gelbe Enten die haben immer recht DD


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Dann weißt du jetzt sicher genau warum er es nicht noch einmal für dich macht.
> 
> Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe
> 
> Er hat dir gezeigt wie das geht; jetzt kannst du es alleine.



Jepp er ist doch schon groß


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. März 2013)

Nur fürn Softy trag ich es neu ein weil er sweet ist


----------



## Softy (6. März 2013)

Sooo, guten Morgen, liebe Kinder :



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> War nicht mit Absicht! Ich habe es von jolly91 kopiert und nicht mitbekommen.



streetjumper wurde beim Abschreiben erwischt. Setzen, sechs! 



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Und ich bin jetzt Schuld.



Jolly bekommt wegen eines Leichtsinnsfehlers eine 2+.



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Nur fürn Softy trag ich es neu ein weil er sweet ist


Da hilft kein Geschleime  Selber machen ist angesagt, mach es einfach wie die anderen (die jetzt in der Liste sind ). Übe das bitte noch einmal in Ruhe zu Hause 

@Evgasüchtiger + ich888
Eure Eltern bekommen einen Brief nach Hause wegen Spams


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. März 2013)

3273 | ThomasHAFX| i7-3820 @ 3.6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T | 2x680GTX SLI  ChipTakt @1006Mhz 

Pic-Upload.de - i-7-3820--64Bit--Asus-Rampage-IV-Extreme-8-8-8-24-1600Mhz-Corsiar-V..jpg


Bin Softys bravster Schlüler  , hoffe ich mal :S


----------



## Softy (6. März 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Bin Softys bravster Schlüler  , hoffe ich mal :S



Naja :

Es fehlt:
1. Der Speichertakt der Grafikkarten
2. Der GPU-Z Screenshot
3. Die CPU-Z Screenshots

Hast Du die GTX 680 absichtlich "unter"taktet?  Der normale Chiptakt liegt bei 1006MHz.

Daher leider immer noch ungenügend


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. März 2013)

Ich werde mich noch verbessern


----------



## Jolly91 (6. März 2013)

Eine 2+.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. März 2013)

Danke Jolly91, 
Prozessorkerne müssen zusammenhalten wa  
3820


----------



## Jolly91 (6. März 2013)

Hoffen wir mal, das die in der CPU bleiben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Daher leider immer noch ungenügend


 
Es fehlt auch noch der Link am Ende. Also noch mal neu  

@Softieeeee  : Klasse, dass du den Thread so häufig aktualisierst.


----------



## Cleriker (6. März 2013)

So, mein erster Versuch mit Grafikkarten overclocking.

2155 | Cleriker | i7-3820 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1206/1831| Link

Ich hoffe, das passt so. Wenn nicht, einfach meckern.


----------



## Krait666 (7. März 2013)

Der Abend ist jetzt zwar futsch aber dafür wieder mehr Leistung  hier ein Update:

1878 | Krait666 | i5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3 - 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1065/1627/1130




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komme leider nicht höher ohne das die Graka abschmiert, hatte im MSI Afterburner einmal +50 bei Spannung und 180 Mhz bei erhöhter Lüftergeschwindkeit und glaube ich auch noch normalen Temperaturen...stürtzte aber trotzdem ab.


----------



## Softy (7. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. März 2013)

2175| streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX680 @ 1080/3904/1267Mhz | Link

Zwar geht der Chiptakt nicht wirklich gut, keine 1300Mhz machbar aber dafür der speicher um so besser  

Edit: Und schon führe ich die GTX680 er an


----------



## PitBull (7. März 2013)

Hatte 3 Karten alle machten die 1833Mhz, meine nachdem ich 1,21v freigeschalten habe 1950


----------



## Softy (7. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## MADman_One (7. März 2013)

So, hier sind meine Werte:

*Multi GPU*

4891 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2-WAY GeForce GTX TITAN SLI @993(max. Boost 1163)/3055 | Link

*Single GPU*

2898 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GeForce GTX TITAN @993(max. Boost 1163)/3055 | Link


Ich hoffe, alles ist korrekt so


----------



## Softy (8. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## OSRAtze (8. März 2013)

*Update:*

3670 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4.5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 1068/1750/1133 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

UPDATE:

2740 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 MHz (976 MHz Boost)/1502 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (10. März 2013)

@Colonel Faulkner

Du kannst mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten mehrmals im Ranking vertreten sein, daher ist das kein Update 

*UPDATE*


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

Ach so? Na die GTX 680 befindet sich nicht mehr im aktiven Benchmark Betrieb derzeit, daher dachte ich schon "Update" wäre richtig!


----------



## combatIII (10. März 2013)

1055 | combatIII | i7-3720 @ 2.6 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD 7970M @ 850 Mhz / 1200 Mhz | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

UPDATE:

2809 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 987 MHz (1026 MHz Boost)/1577 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (10. März 2013)

@combatIII
Dein Link funktioniert nicht.



*UPDATE*


----------



## combatIII (11. März 2013)

Bei mir ja  !


----------



## Softy (11. März 2013)

Bei mir (an 2 unterschiedlichen Rechnern) nicht. Kann jemand anders mal schauen, ob der Link funktioniert


----------



## Spinal (11. März 2013)

Funktioniert bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

Bei mir auch nicht, es erscheint nur about:blank


----------



## DrDave (11. März 2013)

Bei mir gehts


----------



## Jolly91 (11. März 2013)

Bei mir geht der auch.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2013)

Jetzt geht es  


*UPDATE*


----------



## cesium137 (13. März 2013)

Update:
3063 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN@1002/1652/1041MHz |link


----------



## Softy (13. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Jackjan (14. März 2013)

1055 | Jackjan | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD Radeon HD 6950 @ 880/1375 |Link


----------



## Softy (14. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## cesium137 (14. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> *UPDATE*



Mal ein grosses Lob an Dich
Wie regelmässig Du hier deine Rankings pflegst bzw. updatest - Respekt


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

@cesium137

Vielen Dank für die Blumen  Mach ich gerne. Naja gerne ist übertrieben, aber einer muss es ja machen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (15. März 2013)

tjo Softy ist halt auch ein Typ der seine Milliarden mit sowas verdinnt da muss er es machen


----------



## xXPiratXx (15. März 2013)

*3103 | xxPiratxx | i7 3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8 Gb DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL-9-9-9-24-T2 | GTX Titan @ 1026 /1752*


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> tjo Softy ist halt auch ein Typ der seine Milliarden mit sowas verdinnt da muss er es machen


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




edit: *UPDATE*


----------



## JohnLoki (15. März 2013)

2100 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 |GTX670 @ 980/1555MHz |siehe Anhang

leider gibt mein Monitor nur 1680x1050 her


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

JohnLoki schrieb:


> leider gibt mein Monitor nur 1680x1050 her



Dann kann ich Dich leider nicht mit in die Rangliste aufnehmen, wäre unfair, den anderen gegenüber.


----------



## atze1979 (15. März 2013)

*2105 | atze1979 | i7 3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8 Gb DDR3 @ 1866Mhz, CL-9-10-9-27-T1 | GTX 680 @ 1197 /1817/1262 Link
*


----------



## Jackjan (16. März 2013)

So, hab nochmal alles gegeben und konnte sogar noch ein paar Punkte raushauen 

* * Update * *

1076 | Jackjan | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7 GHz | 12 Gb DDR3 @ 1333Mhz, CL-9-10-9-24-2T | AMD Radeon HD 6950 @ 880/1375 | Link


----------



## Softy (16. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> 1785 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7950 @ 1180/1610 | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update:1892 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7950 @ 1210/1820 | Link 
mehr geht nicht, aber der Speicher is ja sportlich unterwegs





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kroy (17. März 2013)

3140 | kroy | 2500k @ 4700 | 8GB DDR3 1600 @ 1866Mhz, CL 10-10-10-24 2T, | Zotac GTX580 AMP!, Sparkle Calibre x580  @ 930/1860/2200 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## chs (19. März 2013)

Hier mal mein ergebnis 

5320 | chs | 3770k @ 4800 | 8GB DDR3 1600 @ 2400Mhz, CL 10-11-11-21 1T,  | 2 x Asus Titan 1163 / 3100 | Link


----------



## eagle*23* (19. März 2013)

Siehste, geht doch Chs  Hab mich hier noch gar nicht verewigt sondern nur im Catzilla und 3D Murks


----------



## chs (19. März 2013)

Ändert aber leider nichts daran das ich noch immer im CPU Limit sitze :/

Heute Abend werd ich mich aber mal an die 5000 MHz auf der CPU machen


----------



## Softy (19. März 2013)

@chs
Glückwunsch zur Pole  

*UPDATE*


----------



## chs (19. März 2013)

Danke, Heute abend kommt nochmal nen Update


----------



## Ion (19. März 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> 2015 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1708MHz | Link



*Update*

2046 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1800MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2013)

Kann mal jemand mit einer 7970 ghz Edition(1050/1500) mal einen Run mit dem Beta 7 Treiber laufen lassen .

Möchte gerne wissen welchen takt ich einstellen muss um die Leistung einer ghz Edition zu erreichen .

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## chs (20. März 2013)

Etwas optimierung war noch drin, wird Zeit das die Wasserkühler kommen 

SLI Update:
5539 | chs | 3770k @ 5000 | 8GB DDR3 1600 @ 2400Mhz, CL 10-11-11-21 1T,  | 2 x Asus Titan 1215 / 3348 |Link

Single Titan:
3236 | chs | 3770k @ 5000 | 8GB DDR3 1600 @ 2400Mhz, CL 10-11-11-21 1T,  | 1 x Asus Titan 1228 / 3456 |Link


----------



## StefanStg (20. März 2013)

chs schrieb:


> Etwas optimierung war noch drin, wird Zeit das die Wasserkühler kommen
> 
> SLI Update:
> 5539 | chs | 3770k @ 5000 | 8GB DDR3 1600 @ 2400Mhz, CL 10-11-11-21 1T,  | 2 x Asus Titan 1215 / 3348 |Link
> ...



Deine Links gehen nicht


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2013)

In der Liste sind jetzt schon 5 Titanen unterwegs, ihr macht mir Sorgen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand mit einer 7970 ghz Edition(1050/1500) mal einen Run mit dem Beta 7 Treiber laufen lassen .
> 
> Möchte gerne wissen welchen takt ich einstellen muss um die Leistung einer ghz Edition zu erreichen .
> 
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus



Huhu ?! keiner da mit einer ghz Edition


----------



## chs (20. März 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Deine Links gehen nicht



Hmm heute Vormittag funktionierte es noch, wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin sehe ich mal nach was da los ist. 

Danke für den Hinweis 

E: Die Links sollten nun wieder Funktionieren.


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Ja, die Links funktionieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (20. März 2013)

*Update*

1909 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1604 MHz CL 9-9-9-25 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1500 | Link

Extra für dich, Evgasüchtiger (auch wenn ich keine "echte" 7970 GHz-Edition habe). Habe den i7 bei 3,4 GHz gelassen, damit sollte es einigermaßen vergleichbar sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bitte sehr; es ist der 13.3 Beta 3. Bei 1200/1750 springen 2184 Punkte raus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> *Update*
> 
> 1909 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1604 MHz CL 9-9-9-25 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1500 | Link
> 
> ...



Danke  bin gerade nicht zuhause uns werde mal gucken welchen takt ich dazu brauche  welchen Treiber haste druppe ?


----------



## Jolly91 (21. März 2013)

**U-p-d-a-t-e**

*Treiber:* Catalyst 13.3 Beta 3

*Zimmertemperatur:* 22,5°C 

*1080p:*

1858 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1050/1500 l Link

Das kann auch am PCI-E x8 mode liegen.


----------



## Softy (21. März 2013)

*UPDATE*

@jolly91
Soll ich wirklich das schlechtere Ergebnis updaten?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> @jolly91
> Soll ich wirklich das schlechtere Ergebnis updaten?



Nein hat er nur für mich gemacht


----------



## Softy (21. März 2013)

Achso. Das ist aber lieb


----------



## Jolly91 (21. März 2013)

Wir sind ja alle sooo lieb.

Wen wir schlafen...

Ich frage mich aber immernoch, Heaven rannte damals mit 1220/1950 stabil, aber Valley würde da ein paar Pixelfehler erzeugen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2013)

so hier einmal auf ca die fps von jolly und da brauche ich 1175/1500mhz





und für Berens punkte brauche ich 1225/1500mhz



ich würde sagen um auf dem Niveau einer 7970 GHZ Edition zu sein ohne den speichertakt zu erhöhen. braucht man im durchschnitt ca 1200/1500mhz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so hier einmal auf ca die fps von jolly und da brauche ich 1175/1500mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
und hier mal mit meinen 1600mhz 24/7 takt . da brauche ich nur 1175mhz um auf beren sein niveau zu sein


----------



## Jolly91 (21. März 2013)

Hast du da eine Temperatur von 87°C?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2013)

Bei 1,23v schon  du weist doch mein kühler ist defekt und die karte geht ende nächste Woche zurück ....als der kühler noch in Ordnung war waren Max 65 Grad bei Max 24% lufter @1100/1600@1,15v@24/7 nun sind es bei dem selben takt 82 Grad....aber alles stable


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2013)

so das wedren dann wohl meine 24/7 settings  bis jetzt 1,5 stunden bf3 stable1175/1650mhz bei eingestellten 1,23v ( müsste mal gucken was wirklich max an liegt.kann bestimmt noch bisl runter mit der spannung)

hoffe die neue karte die ich bekomme ist auch taktfreudig und nicht so hohen asic wert und kein spulenfiepen..meine ist eigentlich genial aberwird halt aufeinmal zu heiss und laut....also sollen dir mir eine neue shicken


----------



## Jolly91 (21. März 2013)

Bei mir wären 80°C+ bei hohen Taktraten in Benches wunschdenken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Bei mir wären 80°C+ bei hohen Taktraten in Benches wunschdenken.


 
warum?


gerade nochmals geguckt was max anliegt bei 1,23v sind es 1,21v real


----------



## Ion (22. März 2013)

Ich will ja hier nicht meckern, aber könnt ihr das nicht per PN besprechen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich will ja hier nicht meckern, aber könnt ihr das nicht per PN besprechen?



Bist du wohl lieb


----------



## Ion (22. März 2013)

Es gibt halt kein Diskussionsthread, daher will ich mal lieb sein. Geht halt ein wenig die Übersicht flöten, das ist alles


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Es gibt halt kein Diskussionsthread, daher will ich mal lieb sein. Geht halt ein wenig die Übersicht flöten, das ist alles



So haben wir dich wieder lieb


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

**Update* 
*


----------



## Jolly91 (22. März 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> warum?
> 
> 
> gerade nochmals geguckt was max anliegt bei 1,23v sind es 1,21v real


 
Bei den hohen Taktraten und der Temperatur liegen die Pixelfehler nicht weit, hitze, takt, stromstärke, spannung, und so weiter...

Jetzt aber B2T.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2013)

nix grafikfehler


----------



## Jolly91 (22. März 2013)

In BF3 darf die Karte mit 1100/1600 @ 1.113mv gerne mal bis zu 80°C / 54% erreichen, aber bei den hohen Taktraten...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2013)

Bei mir fangen ab 1250mhz die grafikfehler an wegen den hohen temps . Wenn kühler dann erst später


----------



## Jolly91 (22. März 2013)

Back to Topic, du hast PN.


----------



## Axonia (22. März 2013)

Mehr geht nicht 
Aber denke, dass ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden sein kann. Nen Voltmod muss her 

2133| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1308 / 1640 | 13.3 Beta




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. März 2013)

Nettes Ergebnis, das kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Mehr geht nicht
> Aber denke, dass ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden sein kann. Nen Voltmod muss her
> 
> 2133| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1308 / 1640 | 13.3 Beta
> ...


 
Bei welcher Spannung ?


oh ich sehs 1,30v...nimm doch trixx da kannste höher mit der spannung


----------



## Axonia (22. März 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei welcher Spannung ?


 
Schaust du oben links  
Musste für die 1308 Mhz dann doch 1.3 Volt anlegen. 
Weil die braucht dann extrem viel. 
So bei 1.2 Volt gehts noch mit 1250 .... aber danach braucht die ohne Ende 

Edit: Der Accelero Hybrid kühlt aber auch wie Hölle  
Hatte max 53 Grad


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Schaust du oben links
> Musste für die 1308 Mhz dann doch 1.3 Volt anlegen.
> Weil die braucht dann extrem viel.
> So bei 1.2 Volt gehts noch mit 1250 .... aber danach braucht die ohne Ende
> ...





und die lautheit des kühlers?


mit trixx kannste mehr spannung einstellen


----------



## Axonia (22. März 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> und die lautheit des kühlers?
> 
> mit trixx kannste mehr spannung einstellen



Danke für die Info  
Werde ich mir mal anschauen.
Bezüglich Lautheit ... 
Ich muss sagen dass ich zum Benchen jetzt alle Geschütze aufgebaut habe.
Push Pull @2000 Rpm
und noch einmal nen Lüfter der zwischen die Graka Luft reinpustet. Habe mal mit GPUz mitloggen lassen.
Ergo alles andere als leise, aber das war ja auch nicht mein Ziel beim Benchen möglichst leise zu sein 
Hatte mit 1.3 Volt auf den Spannungswandlern max 63 Grad und das in meinem warmen Zimmer.
Bin zufrieden, sonst aggiert der hybrid stehts leise, obwohl man die Pumpe schon leicht hört. Aber ich kann es verkraften.


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Jolly91 (23. März 2013)

Beim Benchen mit hohen Taktraten und Spannungen sollte man auf die Kühlung, und die daraus resultierende Geräuschentwicklung in kauf nehmen.


----------



## Jackjan (23. März 2013)

**Update**

1197 | Jackjan | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 6950 @ 880MHz/1375MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2013)

*Update*

2184 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1604 MHz CL 9-9-9-25 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackjan (24. März 2013)

*Update*

1219 | Jackjan | AMD Phenom II X6 @ 3,7 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 6950 @ 880/1375 | Link


----------



## Softy (24. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## oksboht (25. März 2013)

2095 | oksboht | Intel Core I5 3450 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1310/1500




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Axonia (27. März 2013)

*Update*

2253| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1360 / 1650 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

@Dave und Hawky
Stellen die 1360Mhz eine Grenze da ?  
I wie wollte meine Karte auch nicht dadrüber laufen


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Jolly91 (28. März 2013)

Softy ist echt immer am laufenden, immer aktuell die Liste.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2013)

Jungs macht mal bisl beim crysis 3 bench mit


----------



## Axonia (28. März 2013)

Habe das Spiel leider nicht


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel leider nicht



KAUFEN!!!


----------



## Axonia (28. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> KAUFEN!!!



Ich kauf in letzter Zeit schon zu viel 

Als nächstes ist erst einmal neues Board+CPU+RAM angesagt. 
Vllt schmeißen sie in naher Zukunft das Spiel einem fürn appel und nen Ei hinterher 
Aber ich fand die Alpha als auch die Beta nicht schlecht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Ich kauf in letzter Zeit schon zu viel
> 
> Als nächstes ist erst einmal neues Board+CPU+RAM angesagt.
> Vllt schmeißen sie in naher Zukunft das Spiel einem fürn appel und nen Ei hinterher
> Aber ich fand die Alpha als auch die Beta nicht schlecht.



Besorge dir einen key ....habe es für 25€ bekommen


----------



## Axonia (28. März 2013)

Na das werd ich ohnehin machen (Y)
Aber noch will ich lieber genug "Reserven" für die Hardware haben. 
Kanns mir immer noch holen und dann ein wenig benchen


----------



## Spinal (28. März 2013)

Aber da gibt es keine richtige Rangliste, dann macht das keinen Spaß


----------



## Softy (29. März 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Softy ist echt immer am laufenden, immer aktuell die Liste.



Jop, ich update sogar wenn es gar nichts zum Updaten gibt :
**Update**


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. März 2013)

Geiler Benchmark 
Versuch seit 1Std. den mal ohne Treiberneustart durchlaufen zu lassen aber bis jetzt noch keine stabilen Werte mit meiner GTX660ti gefunden


----------



## Ion (29. März 2013)

Tipp:
Erstmal mit Standardtakt beginnen und nicht gleich mit LN2-Takt


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. März 2013)

Runtertakten geht glaub ich schneller So wie es ausschaut hab ichs jetzt aber ich lass mal noch weiter laufen und mach dann mal den Bench
Außerdem war das kein LN2-Takt sondern 3DMark stable Takt


----------



## Scalon (29. März 2013)

*Update*

1693 | Scalon | i5-750 @ 3,4 GHz |	8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1040/1250 | Link

Mit 13.3 Beta 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. März 2013)

1478 | Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz |    8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX660ti @ 1215/1598 Mhz | link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (29. März 2013)

Laut dem Screen hast du ne GTX 660Ti, keine 460. ich würde das mal nachbessern


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Er hat ja auch eine 660Ti. Das heißt er muss aus der unbekannte "460Ti" eine 660Ti machen. Hat er wohl die falsche Nummerntaste getroffen


----------



## Ion (29. März 2013)

Och, ne 460 mit 1215MHz hat auch nicht jeder


----------



## coroc (29. März 2013)

Vor allem wär die 460 Ti besser als die gesamten HD 7870er


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. März 2013)

Ups, Macht der Gewohnheit 
Wenn man über 2Jahre die GTX460er hat und erst seit einer Woche die neue Graka passiert das schon mal


----------



## Softy (29. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Dark-Blood (31. März 2013)

3533 | Dark-Blood | I7 930 @ 4.18 |  12 GB DDR3-1320 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1238/1652| Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## OSRAtze (19. April 2013)

Neue Grafikkarte... neues Glück 

3069 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4.4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 1x GTX TITAN (Luftkühler) @ 990/1700| Link

Bald kommt der Wasserkühler... dann geht bestimmt mehr... die 80° bremsen aus...


----------



## cesium137 (20. April 2013)

OSRAtze schrieb:


> ... die 80° bremsen aus...


 
Kenn ich! Aber es ist eine Bremse auf verflucht hohem Niveau


----------



## Softy (20. April 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Chris77 (21. April 2013)

Meine Werte:

4997 | Chris77 | i7 3960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan Superclocked @ 1314/3304 | Link


----------



## Softy (21. April 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Chrisi132 (24. April 2013)

Update von mir

1842 | Chrisi132 | i5-3570k @ 4,25 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1619MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1202/1502 | Link

Hoffe das passt so wieder.


----------



## Chrisi132 (25. April 2013)

Und jetzt mit zwei: 

3400 | Chrisi132 | i5-3570k @ 4,25 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1619 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 1202/1502 | Link


----------



## DjTomCat (25. April 2013)

2931 | DjTomCat | i5-3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX Titan @ 1228/3290 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (25. April 2013)

**Update**


----------



## OSRAtze (3. Mai 2013)

Wasserkühler ist da 

3235 | OSRAtze | i5-3570K @ 4.8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 1x GTX TITAN @ 990/1800| Link


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2013)

Einen Punkt am 1. Platz vorbeigeschrammt   Trotzdem super Ergebnis 

**Update**


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Mai 2013)

Wetten wir, der eine Punkt kommt auch noch. 

Ich hol mir mal vier GTX Titanen...


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2013)

1275| grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atze1979 (4. Mai 2013)

*Update*

2197 | atze1979 | i7-3770k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1204/3728/1269 |Link


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2013)

1704 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Ion (4. Mai 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> 2046 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1800MHz | Link



*Update*

2093 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 3.5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1782MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2013)

Mehr Punkte mit weniger Takt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

**Update**


----------



## Ion (5. Mai 2013)

Neuer Treiber 
Mich wundert es ja selbst, aber so ist es.


----------



## ludscha (5. Mai 2013)

2995 / ludscha / i7 990X @ 4,5 Ghz / 12 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 10-10-10 27 2T / EVGA GTX TITAN Hydro Copper 3 Signature @ 1206/1502 Mhz 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/648089d1367774966-ranking-unigine-valley-unbenannt.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber
> Mich wundert es ja selbst, aber so ist es.



Welcher ist es denn? Der 320.00? Mit dem flimmert es bei mir bei Crysis 3 

**Update**


----------



## atze1979 (5. Mai 2013)

*Update*

2203 | atze1979 | i7-3770k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1204/3784/1269 |Link


----------



## Ion (6. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Welcher ist es denn? Der 320.00? Mit dem flimmert es bei mir bei Crysis 3


 Jep, genau der. Ich habe soweit keine Probleme 
Wäre es nicht so warm, würde ich die 2100 knacken, aber Karte will nicht


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Mai 2013)

Jo, bei mir hatte es damals knappe 5°C Außentemperatur.


----------



## Wolli (7. Mai 2013)

2152 | Wolli | i7-920 @ 3.8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HIS iceq 7970 @ 1250/1850MHz | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## master.of.war (7. Mai 2013)

1686 | master.of.war | FX-8350 @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | HD 7870 Boost Edition @1275MHz/1600 | Link


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Jackjan (10. Mai 2013)

1235 | Jackjan | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 950MHz/1375MHz | Link

Jetzt hab ich echt alles aus der 6950er rausgekitzelt  Das soll mal einer nachmachen.


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## atze1979 (13. Mai 2013)

*Update*

2213 | atze1979 | i7-3770k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1204/3784/1269 |Link


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Mai 2013)

2396 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1360/1850 | Link


----------



## Moose83 (15. Mai 2013)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> 2396 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1360/1850 | Link


 
Have Fun beim sterben der 7970 Hatte auch 1,3V über ein Jahr zum Benchen^^Karte tod


----------



## DrDave (15. Mai 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Have Fun beim sterben der 7970 Hatte auch 1,3V über ein Jahr zum Benchen^^Karte tod



Ach Moose, es bencht nicht jeder 24/7 wie du  Wird schon halten


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Mai 2013)

@Moose: Was wunderst du dich da noch, ehrlich mal^^
Hier nu noch mit zwei von denen, also bitte in die Multi-GPU Liste:

3981 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD7970 @ 1150/1650 | Link 

Die zweite habe ich vom Speicher her noch nicht eingehender getestet, scheint aber auf jeden Fall wahr zu sein, dass die Non-GHz Editions auf dem Core deutlich besser gehen. Bei 1190 kriegte ich sie gerade noch so durch den Fire Strike (Standardspannung zwar, aber die liegt bei 1,26V, und bis 1,3 geht es gerade mal). Die erste ist eine Non-GHz, die auch unter Wasser ist jetzt, die schafft 1,25GHz bei 1,2V (GPU-Z sagt 1,13V unter Last).


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update 

*


Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hier nu noch mit zwei von denen, also bitte in die Multi-GPU Liste:
> 
> 3981 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD7970 @ 1150/1650 | Link



Der Link fehlt  Bitte nachreichen


----------



## Scalon (16. Mai 2013)

1806 | Scalon | i5-750 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 | Link


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Mai 2013)

Mist  Ich habs editiert^^


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Loetkolben666 (17. Mai 2013)

4522 | Loetkolben666 | 3960x @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133, 10-11-10-28-1T, 1,5V | 7970 CF @ 1320/1750 | link


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## BadSanta92 (17. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2744 | BadSanta | Intel i5 3570K @ 4GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX Titan @ 976/1502 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## instagib (20. Mai 2013)

Selber Takt; neue Treiber 320.14

1387

http://www7.pic-upload.de/20.05.13/32bh1rv3wak6.jpg


----------



## BadSanta92 (20. Mai 2013)

BadSanta92 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*update


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*2874 | BadSanta | Intel i5 3570K @ 4GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX Titan @ 1048/1502 MHz| Link


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2013)

1756 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## shadie (24. Mai 2013)

3649 | Shadie | I7 3820 @4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | 2 x HD 7970 @ 1090/1525 Link


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## eagle*23* (26. Mai 2013)

4160 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-11-21-1T | 2x GTX680 @ 1266/1852 | Link


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## Nikster (29. Mai 2013)

Ist wohl die erste 780er^^

3112 | Nickster | I7 3770K@ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | EVGA SC ACX GTX 780 @ 1255/1700 | Link


Mit ModBios müsste noch mehr drin sein 

LG


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2013)

*update*


----------



## DjangOC (3. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr auch ne extrem ranking tabelle? War zu faul 50 sites zu lesen, da hab ich mit meinem AMD Sys mit ~2350 points doch noch was aufgestellt.

Und wenn ihr besserwissereien ertragen könnt, dann liest weiter, ansonsten lass lieber bleiben.
Also wäre es nicht besser wenn man die rankings in basic-extrem-extremHD einteilt anstatt in single und multi gpu sys? 

Oder habt ihr das bei cpu lastigen benches so gemacht?


----------



## DrDave (3. Juni 2013)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch ne extrem ranking tabelle? War zu faul 50 sites zu lesen, da hab ich mit meinem AMD Sys mit ~2350 points doch noch was aufgestellt.
> 
> Und wenn ihr besserwissereien ertragen könnt, dann liest weiter, ansonsten lass lieber bleiben.
> Also wäre es nicht besser wenn man die rankings in basic-extrem-extremHD einteilt anstatt in single und multi gpu sys?
> ...


 
Hättest du wenigstens den ersten Post gelesen, dann wüsstest du:
1. Um was es hier geht
2. Das hier die extreme Tabelle ist
3. Das dein Post für den Thread unvollständig ist
4. Das die aktuelle Einteilung sinnvoll ist
5. Das dein Vorschlag somit weniger sinnvoll ist
6. Das du kein Besserwisser bist


----------



## Softy (3. Juni 2013)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch ne extrem ranking tabelle? War zu faul 50 sites zu lesen, da hab ich mit meinem AMD Sys mit ~2350 points doch noch was aufgestellt.
> 
> Und wenn ihr besserwissereien ertragen könnt, dann liest weiter, ansonsten lass lieber bleiben.
> Also wäre es nicht besser wenn man die rankings in basic-extrem-extremHD einteilt anstatt in single und multi gpu sys?
> ...



Es werden nur Ergebnisse ins Ranking aufgenommen, wenn die Settings verwendet werden, die im Startpost vorgegeben sind (also nur Extreme HD). Daher macht die Einteilung in Single- und Multi-GPU schon Sinn.


----------



## DjangOC (3. Juni 2013)

Ok, war mich halt von OCS was anderes gewöhnt. 
@DrDave, ich wollte nichts für ein rankig posten. Der wert gilt jediglich als vergleichswert.


----------



## DrDave (3. Juni 2013)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Ok, war mich halt von OCS was anderes gewöhnt.
> @DrDave, ich wollte nichts für ein rankig posten. Der wert gilt jediglich als vergleichswert.


 
Dann vielen Dank für deinen Vergleichswert mit deinem 2350 Punkte AMD System


----------



## DjangOC (3. Juni 2013)

Tia das OC steht nicht ohne Grund.

Aber dank der GTX590 kann ich mir im Winter die Heizung sparen. 

Sorry für OT... weiteres kannst du sonnst in meiner Ecke - DjangOC Ecke entnehmen. Kannst auch gerne dort fragen stellen.

MfG Django


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. Juni 2013)

Hab Valley mal wieder durchlaufen lassen. Somit kann mein voriger Wert (noch mit altem Forennamen "h.101") gelöscht werden. 

2053 | Dr_Dunkel | Intel i7 2600k @ 4,4 GHz | 4x4GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Sapphire Radeon HD7970 Dual-X @ 1200/1500 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Ion (6. Juni 2013)

Neue Karte - neuer Eintrag 
GTX 770 mit Standard-Takt


1968 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1111/1753MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Juni 2013)

Update

2270 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2001 |Link

Boost ist zwar 1252Mhz, aber Taktet wegen 106% Powerlimit auf 1306 Mhz


----------



## Ion (7. Juni 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> 1968 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1111/1753MHz | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*UPDATE

* 
*2258 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2001MHz |* Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schönen Gruß an Axonia*


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Juni 2013)

Net Schlecht.. 2217 hab ich mit 1988 Memory Clock. Trau mich nicht höher  Welchen ASIC Wert hat denn deine 770?


----------



## Axonia (7. Juni 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> *Schönen Gruß an Axonia*



Nuuuuuuun .... Was soll ich sagen ? 
Warte ab, bis es kälter wird. Dann bist du fertig. 
Jetzt hast du noch gewonnen, aber du wirst schon sehen  
So nicht mein Freund


----------



## Ion (7. Juni 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Net Schlecht.. 2217 hab ich mit 1988 Memory Clock. Trau mich nicht höher  Welchen ASIC Wert hat denn deine 770?



81.4%
Hau hoch den Speicher, meiner macht sogar 2019 mit


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Juni 2013)

Okay Funzt.. Hab euch beide..


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Wolli (8. Juni 2013)

2243 | Wolli | i7-4770k @ 4.3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HIS iceq 7970 @ 1250/1850MHz |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2013)

Der erste Haswell  

Ich habe mal Deinen alten Score mit drin gelassen, weil ich es ganz interessant finde, wie viel (bzw. wie wenig) die CPU bei diesem Benchmark bringt. Im Vergleich zum i7-920 sind es immerhin ~4%  

**Update**


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juni 2013)

*Update*

So, um die ganzen GTX 770 mal hinter mir zu lassen :

2277 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1604 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1250/1800 Mhz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoftLight (9. Juni 2013)

Mein System ist zwar schon etwas in die Jahre geraten aber bei nem Benchmark Rating mach ich trotzdem noch mit 

Allerdings taktet meine CPU wie bei CPU-Z zu entnehmen auf 3,4 Ghrz und nicht auf 3,8 Mein System zeigt einen falschen Wert an, wenn ich statt Multiplikator 9 auf Multiplikator 8 (schönerer RAM Teiler) unterwegs bin. Die 3,8 hätte ich, stände mein Multiplikator auf 9

879 | Softlight | Q6600 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR2-850 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 650Ti @ 1050/1500/N/A | Link


----------



## eagle*23* (9. Juni 2013)

5327| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-11-21-1T | 2x GTX780 @ 1160/1827 | Link ​


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. Juni 2013)

@beren2707  Net Ganz 

Update: Komme leider nicht an die über 1300mhz getakteten 7970er ran.

2280 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2003 |Link


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

Man oh man eagle23, wegen dir hab ich jetzt bauch weh, mit meiner gtx590 nicht mal halb so viele points, es wird zeit upzudaten.


----------



## Wolli (9. Juni 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Der erste Haswell
> 
> Ich habe mal Deinen alten Score mit drin gelassen, weil ich es ganz interessant finde, wie viel (bzw. wie wenig) die CPU bei diesem Benchmark bringt. Im Vergleich zum i7-920 sind es immerhin ~4%
> 
> **Update**


war auch überrascht, dass sich da überhaupt was getan hat. selbst mit meim 920 lief die 7970 auf 99%


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juni 2013)

Im 3-stelligen Bereich bin ich immernoch König!


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Juni 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Im 3-stelligen Bereich bin ich immernoch König!



Muss man nicht DX 11 anhaben um in die Liste aufgenommen zu werden?


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Juni 2013)

Nicht bei der GTS 250. 

Die kann das nicht.


----------



## Stolle2010 (10. Juni 2013)

Endlich die 3000er Marke geknackt 

3077 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD7870 @ 1256MHz/1450MHz 

Link


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2013)

**Update**


----------



## the_pierced (15. Juni 2013)

2703 | the_pierced | I7-3770K @ stock (3,5GHz) | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 967/1502/1020 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ronrebell (15. Juni 2013)

*3365 | ronrebell |Xeon 1230 V2 @ stock | DDR3 1600 @ stock | Gigabyte GTX 670 2way SLI @ stock (1150/1176 MHZ | *


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2013)

ronrebell schrieb:


> *3365 | ronrebell |Xeon 1230 V2 @ stock | DDR3 1600 @ stock | Gigabyte GTX 670 2way SLI @ stock (1150/1176 MHZ | *



Bitte Startpost beachten.


**Update**


----------



## FraSiWa (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hab ein Problem: Da ich einen 4:3 Monitor (1600x1200) habe, ändert er die Auflösung wenn ich 1920x1080 einstelle immer in 1600x1024. Weiß jemand ob und wie ich trotzdem in FullHD benchen kann?

Hier meine Ergebnisse in 1600x1024:
*2511 | FraSiWa | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 7-8-6-15 2T | GTX 780 @ 863/1502MHz | Link*


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

FraSiWa schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem: Da ich einen 4:3 Monitor (1600x1200) habe, ändert er die Auflösung wenn ich 1920x1080 einstelle immer in 1600x1024. Weiß jemand ob und wie ich trotzdem in FullHD benchen kann?
> 
> Hier meine Ergebnisse in 1600x1024:
> *2511 | FraSiWa | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 7-8-6-15 2T | GTX 780 @ 863/1502MHz | Link*


 
Downsampling im Nvidia Treiber


----------



## FraSiWa (16. Juni 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Downsampling im Nvidia Treiber


 
Meinst du via Benutzerspezifische Auflösung erstellen? Das hab ich schon probiert.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juni 2013)

Hm okay, könnte an 4:3 liegen. Müsste eigentlich gehn. Und wenn du Full HD einstellst im Fenster Modus? Dürfte ja nix an den Points ausmachen.


----------



## FraSiWa (16. Juni 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Hm okay, könnte an 4:3 liegen. Müsste eigentlich gehn. Und wenn du Full HD einstellst im Fenster Modus? Dürfte ja nix an den Points ausmachen.


 
Im Fenstermodus hat es jetzt funktioniert - allerdings erst, nachdem ich die Desktop-Auflösung auf 1920x1200 gestellt habe. Bei Full HD hat er nur einen Bildausschnitt angezeigt.

*2068 | FraSiWa | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 7-8-6-15 2T | GTX 780 @ 863/1502MHz | Link*


----------



## Hawky1980 (16. Juni 2013)

Das Tal mag AMD CPUs mal garnicht. Da hat man schon 6 Kerne, und davon läuft dann einer am Limit und die anderen schieben Langeweile.  
Bescheidener hätte man Valley echt nicht programmieren können, um zwei Grakas auszubremsen.  

@FraSiWa
Prügel den FX hoch und du bekommst ein besseres Ergebnis. Schalte alles unnötige ab (auch AERO)  und leg die Priorität von Valley im Taskmanager auf Echtzeit fest, und deaktiviere dort auch gleich den Explorer vor dem Benchen, bringt auch nochmal was. Eventuell ein Modul abschalten, dadurch bekommen die andern Module mehr vom L3 Cache , und du kannst die CPU höher takten. 

Update:

3379 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1100/1600 MHz | Link


----------



## FraSiWa (16. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> @FraSiWa
> Prügel den FX hoch und du bekommst ein besseres Ergebnis. Schalte alles unnötige ab (auch AERO)  und leg die Priorität von Valley im Taskmanager auf Echtzeit fest, und deaktiviere dort auch gleich den Explorer vor dem Benchen, bringt auch nochmal was. Eventuell ein Modul abschalten, dadurch bekommen die andern Module mehr vom L3 Cache , und du kannst die CPU höher takten.


 
Danke für den Tipp, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Das Tal mag AMD CPUs mal garnicht. Da hat man schon 6 Kerne, und davon läuft dann einer am Limit und die anderen schieben Langeweile.
> Bescheidener hätte man Valley echt nicht programmieren können, um zwei Grakas auszubremsen.



Einfach mal 4 Kerne abschalten und 5 GHz einstellen  


**Update**


----------



## Hawky1980 (16. Juni 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Einfach mal 4 Kerne abschalten und 5 GHz einstellen


Dir ist aber schon bekannt, dass sich die Kerne beim Phenom nur Softwareseitig ( Bios) deaktivieren lassen, aber Hardwareseitig noch laufen. 
Der Phenom ist quasi ein Dauerläufer, ob mit oder ohne Software.   Daher wirds verdammt schwierig ihn mit Lukü und brachialer Spannung unter Kontrolle zuhalten, und da bringt auch die softwareseitige Deaktivierung der Kerne nix.


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2013)

Nein, wusste ich nicht. Heißt dass, dass der Kern im Idle weiterläuft oder wie? Das ist ja blöd. Ich kann mich noch dunkel erinnern, dass ich bei meinem Phenom II X4 die Kerne im BIOS abschalten konnte, dass es aber so gut wie nix gebracht hat, was OC und Temperaturen der restlichen Kerne angeht


----------



## Hawky1980 (16. Juni 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Nein, wusste ich nicht. Heißt dass, dass der Kern im Idle weiterläuft oder wie? Das ist ja blöd. Ich kann mich noch dunkel erinnern, dass ich bei meinem Phenom II X4 die Kerne im BIOS abschalten konnte, dass es aber so gut wie nix gebracht hat, was OC und Temperaturen der restlichen Kerne angeht


 
So ist es.  Undervolting bring mehr als Kerne abschalten. Und durch die 45 NM Architektur ist da 4,4 - 4,5 ghz bei guter Kühlung so ziemlich Schluss.  Mit Dice ( ab-70 °C und drunter) scalliert der Phenom dann nochmals ordendlich bei humaner Spannung. [M] AMD Phenom II X6 1090T OC Scaling With Voltage/Cooling 
Bräuchte also nur ein Pott drauf schrauben und der rennt mit 5ghz.     Aber alltagstauglich ist was anderes. 

Hab also schon ein recht guten X6 erwischt, wenn er 4,4ghz rocksolide unter Lukü mitmacht.  
Daher fällt es mir ja auch so schwer mich von ihm zutrennen.


----------



## Ion (16. Juni 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> *UPDATE
> 
> *
> *2258 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2001MHz |* Link
> ...


 
Update

2282 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2001MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSiWa (16. Juni 2013)

*Update*
*2343 | FraSiWa | AMD FX-6100 @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 7-8-6-15 2T | GTX 780 @ 902/1502MHz | Link*

Danke Hawky1980


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Juni 2013)

> Danke Hawky1980



Na das sieht doch schon besser aus. 
Geht bei NB und Ram Takt nochwas?  Stell mal die Rams auf 1600mhz  CL 9.9.9.24 , das liegt dem FX besser.


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Hab also schon ein recht guten X6 erwischt, wenn er 4,4ghz rocksolide unter Lukü mitmacht.



Dein Phenom II ist echt ein geniales Stück Silizium    Bei meinem war (wie bei den meisten) bei 4-4,1 GHz Ende Gelände. Welchen NB-Takt macht der mit?


**Update**


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Juni 2013)

> Dein Phenom II ist echt ein geniales Stück Silizium Bei meinem war (wie bei den meisten) bei 4-4,1 GHz Ende Gelände.


Allerdings, umso schwerer wirds mir fallen mich eines Tages von dem guten Schätzchen zutrennen. Momentan reicht er mir noch vollkommen aus, und ich kann mich zurücklehnen und abwarten bis der Steamroller eintrudelt. 


> Welchen NB-Takt macht der mit?


Aktuell läuft er mit 3ghz NB bei 4,2 ghz CPU Takt (1,35v nötig wegen Ram Vollbestückung) im 24/7 Betrieb. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maximal möglich sind 3,2ghz NB-Takt.  Benötigt aber zuviel Betriebsspannung für den 24/7 Einsatz, und alles darüber hinaus  bekomm ich nicht mehr stabil. Link


----------



## FraSiWa (17. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch schon besser aus.
> Geht bei NB und Ram Takt nochwas?  Stell mal die Rams auf 1600mhz  CL 9.9.9.24 , das liegt dem FX besser.


 
Hatte eh vor noch zu verfeinern - aber nicht heute, hab dafür heute keine Zeit (und es ist viel zu heiß). NB lief bei dem Durchlauf mit 2250 MHz (hab den Referenztakt auf 250 angehoben). Beim RAM sollte auch noch was gehen, der ist nämlich eigentlich 1600er CL9, nur wegen der Vollbestückung lief der bei NB Standardtakt nur mit 1333. (Ich wollte aber auch mein 24/7 Oc noch mal anpassen, damit er auch mit 1600 läuft, bin aber irgendwie noch nicht dazu gekommen)


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Juni 2013)

FraSiWa schrieb:


> Hatte eh vor noch zu verfeinern - aber nicht heute, hab dafür heute keine Zeit (und es ist viel zu heiß). NB lief bei dem Durchlauf mit 2250 MHz (hab den Referenztakt auf 250 angehoben). Beim RAM sollte auch noch was gehen, der ist nämlich eigentlich 1600er CL9, nur wegen der Vollbestückung lief der bei NB Standardtakt nur mit 1333. (Ich wollte aber auch mein 24/7 Oc noch mal anpassen, damit er auch mit 1600 läuft, bin aber irgendwie noch nicht dazu gekommen)


 
Keine Eile nehm dir die Zeit die du dafür brauchst. 
Wenn der Ram 1600mhz mit angezogenem  NB Takt nicht stabil laufen musst du die Ram oder NB-Spannung leicht anheben und mit Prime Blendtest auf Stabiltät testen.
Bei Vollbestückung sollten die Rams mit 1600mhz laufen , und wird auch von den meisten Boardherstellern so angegeben.


----------



## FraSiWa (17. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Keine Eile nehm dir die Zeit die du dafür brauchst.
> Wenn der Ram 1600mhz mit angezogenem  NB Takt nicht stabil laufen musst du die Ram oder NB-Spannung leicht anheben und mit Prime Blendtest auf Stabiltät testen.
> Bei Vollbestückung sollten die Rams mit 1600mhz laufen , und wird auch von den meisten Boardherstellern so angegeben.


 
Ist mir schon bekannt, hab bloß die richtigen Einstellungen noch nicht gefunden


----------



## KasradKull (21. Juni 2013)

kleine frag bei den ganzen bildern steht hinter den prozessor namen x4 oder x6 ist das die anzahl der kerne ?


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2013)

Ja, beim Phenom II steht das X4 bzw. X6 für die Anzahl der Kerne.


----------



## KasradKull (22. Juni 2013)

das ist natürlich ******* ^^
bei meinem 2 pc hab ich nen 6100 fx drinne und da steht nur 3x ist das en bug oder stimmt da was mitm prozessor nicht ?


----------



## Spinal (22. Juni 2013)

Hmm.. wo steht das denn? Der hat 6 Kerne, aber die sind auf 3 Module aufgeteilt. Das kann auch von daher kommen. Ein Modul hat 2 Integer Kerne und teilen sich eine Floating Point Einheit. 3  Module haben also 6 Integer Kerne.
Das etwas mit dem Prozessor nicht stimmt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.

bye
Spinal


----------



## KasradKull (22. Juni 2013)

ah ok danke


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2013)

**Update**


----------



## eagle*23* (23. Juni 2013)

3243| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-1 21T | GTX 780 @ 1272/1835MHz |Link


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2013)

**Update**


----------



## DelloxD (28. Juni 2013)

1940 | DelloxD | X6 1090T @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6950 @ 900/N.A/1322 CrossfireX (2x1GB) Link


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Raptor69 (28. Juni 2013)

2092| Raptor69 | i7-2600K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1851 MHz | Link


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Juni 2013)

> 12 |  2809 |  Colonel Faulkner |  i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz |  16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL11-11-11-28 |  GTX TITAN @ 1026/1577 | Link


UPDATE:


2977 |  Colonel Faulkner |  i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz |  16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL9-10-9-28 |  GTX TITAN @ 1002 (1041 Boost)/1562 | Link


----------



## biohaufen (28. Juni 2013)

1436 | biohaufen | i5 4670K @ Stock | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-27 | HD 7850 2GB @ 1180Mhz/1250MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2013)

@biohaufen

Bitte mit korrekten Settings (Extreme HD) benchen.

**Update**


----------



## Raptor69 (29. Juni 2013)

Softy

der link, auf der ersten seite, ist bei mir falsch gesetzt. schau mal nach.


----------



## beathoven (30. Juni 2013)

3260 | beathoven | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TiTAN @ 1199/1775MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2013)

Raptor69 schrieb:


> der link, auf der ersten seite, ist bei mir falsch gesetzt. schau mal nach.



Danke für den Hinweis, habe es korrigiert 


**Update**


----------



## MrWoogey (1. Juli 2013)

1991 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link


----------



## Spinal (1. Juli 2013)

Ähh..... was soll denn die 1536 darstellen? Angegeben werden soll der Takt der GPU, Takt des Rams und der Turbotakt. Ich vermute mal, du hast die Shaderzahl genommen


----------



## MrWoogey (1. Juli 2013)

Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/"Shader-"/Speichertakt | Link

Ist doch dann richtig oder nicht ?


----------



## Spinal (1. Juli 2013)

Ahsooo... gut gelesen, aber wohl etwas missverständlich. Das ist (meines Wissens nach) aus Zeiten wo Geforce Karten andere Shader Taktraten als der Rest der GPU hatte (8800 GTX bis GTX 580). Allerdings ist nicht die Anzahl gemeint. Aber irgendwie ist das mit den Taktraten eh nicht so richtig geregelt, der eine gibt die Turbo Frequenz aus GPU-Z an, der Andere die tatsächlich anliegende. Beim Ram manchmal Realtaktung und manchmal DDR.

Vielleicht sollte man dazu mal eine Regel aufstellen und nur den Ramtakt, Standardtakt und den tatsächlich anliegenden Takt angeben. Den Ramtakt dann entweder real oder DDR, aber das sollte auch vereinheitlicht werden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dazu mal eine Regel aufstellen und nur den Ramtakt, Standardtakt und den tatsächlich anliegenden Takt angeben. Den Ramtakt dann entweder real oder DDR, aber das sollte auch vereinheitlicht werden.



Ja, das stimmt, ist ein ziemliches Durcheinander. Ich werde in den Startpost demnächst mal ein paar Regeln zu den Taktraten einpflegen (obwohl ich bezweifle, dass die dann konsequent beachtet werden  )

**Update**


----------



## Ion (2. Juli 2013)

An die Foren Regeln hält sich doch auch fast keiner, von daher ist es lediglich dein Vorteil wenn du andere dann darauf aufmerksam machen kannst


----------



## Markzzman (2. Juli 2013)

1990 | Markzzman | i5 3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB 1402 MHZ @ 8.8.8.24 | GTX 760 @ 1302/ 3448 | Bild


----------



## Hawky1980 (2. Juli 2013)

Update mit neuer CPU. 
Softy, wäre schön wenn das alte Ergebnis zwecks Vergleich noch bestehen bleibt.  


3791 |Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1900 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1100/1600 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2013)

@Hawky
Ja, das alte Ergebnis lasse ich mit drin 

Glückwunsch zur neuen CPU  

Update mache ich heute abend, mir zerschießt es immer die Listen, wenn ich von meinem Arbeitsrechner aus rum editiere


----------



## Hawky1980 (2. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> @Hawky
> Ja, das alte Ergebnis lasse ich mit drin


Danke, da sieht man halt schön das CPU Limit vom Bench wenn man beide vergleicht.  


> Glückwunsch zur neuen CPU


Danke Danke. Geht gut ab das Teil.  


> Update mache ich heute abend, mir zerschießt es immer die Listen, wenn ich von meinem Arbeitsrechner aus rum editiere


Kein Thema, hat ja keine Eile.


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2013)

@Hawky
Hast Du Deinen geilen Phenom II verkauft?  

**Update**


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2013)

Den hat er bestimmt noch irgendwo in der Schublade liegen, oder im HTPC


----------



## Hawky1980 (2. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> @Hawky
> Hast Du Deinen geilen Phenom II verkauft?



Nein der wird nicht verkauft, und wird jetzt der Wisssenschaft (Folding@Home) gespendet. Da darf er bis an sein Lebensende seine WU,s im 24/7 Betieb  falten. Es sei denn mir macht jemand ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Nein der wird nicht verkauft, und wird jetzt der Wisssenschaft (Folding@Home) gespendet. Da darf er bis an sein Lebensende seine WU,s im 24/7 Betieb  falten. Es sei denn mir macht jemand ein gutes Angebot.


 

Achso. Was wäre denn ein "gutes Angebot"?


----------



## MrWoogey (3. Juli 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> 1991 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link


 
Update , lediglich bei Ram aus 1T wurde 2T

2035 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link


----------



## Combi (3. Juli 2013)

*2811 | Combi | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-12-10-28 1T | Evga GTX 780 Hydro Copper@ 1073/1560 MHz | **]Link*


----------



## Hawky1980 (3. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Achso. Was wäre denn ein "gutes Angebot"?


 
Ich würd sagen, das hängt vom Angebot ab. 
Denn unter Wert werde ich mein Phenom mit gutem OC-Potenzial mit nichten verkaufen.  Zumal ich mich auch nicht gezwungen sehe dies zutun.


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Hawky1980 (9. Juli 2013)

Hey Softy, rücke dir mal auf die Pelle. 

Update 

3866 |Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1660 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1150/1700 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Hey Softy, rücke dir mal auf die Pelle.



Bleib weg von mir   

**Update**


----------



## Defenz0r (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo, nehmt meins noch bitte mit ins Ranking auf 
GTX 770 Lightning 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2013)

Dazu musst du mehr als nur ein Bild posten. Was denkst du warum wir das alle auf die gleiche Weise machen? Ließ bitte nochmal den Startpost.


----------



## Defenz0r (13. Juli 2013)

*Bitte Updaten!
*
2244| Defenz0r| i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 770@ 1306 2001| 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2013)

**Update**


----------



## MADman_One (17. Juli 2013)

MADman_One schrieb:


> So, hier sind meine Werte:
> 
> *Multi GPU*
> 
> ...



So, hier nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein Update von mir:

*Multi GPU*

5139 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2-WAY GeForce GTX TITAN SLI 1163/3005 | Link


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich war einmal in den Top 10, und jetzt geh ich schon auf die 30ig zu.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich war einmal in den Top 10, und jetzt geh ich schon auf die 30ig zu.



Dann wird es Zeit für ein Grafikkarten-Upgrade


----------



## AnonHome1234 (22. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann wird es Zeit für ein Grafikkarten-Upgrade


 
Wozu, eine 7970 reicht absolut für alles. Es sei denn, es geht ihm ums benchen.


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Juli 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Wozu, eine 7970 reicht absolut für alles. Es sei denn, es geht ihm ums benchen.


 
Im Sommer benchen ist schon eine andere Nummer, da müsste ich in den Keller wandern. Aber es gibt da noch eine andere Sache, und da wäre eine GTX 770/780 durchaus wünschenswert, und selbst bei NV hört man von Treiberproblemen, wo es bei AMD so langsam, aber nur langsam wieder besser wird... Sorry für´s Off-Topic.


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Sorry für´s Off-Topic.


 
Du darfst das


----------



## eagle*23* (1. August 2013)

Update: 

5546| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1272-1282/1815MHz Link (vergessen Reiter im CPUZ umzustellen und habs nachträglich noch eingefügt, hoffe ist trotzdem ok so)

Morgen nochmal schauen was noch geht.


----------



## Softy (2. August 2013)

eagle*23* schrieb:


> (vergessen Reiter im CPUZ umzustellen und habs nachträglich noch eingefügt, hoffe ist trotzdem ok so)[/SIZE]



Passt schon  Glückwunsch zur Pole Position  

**Update**


----------



## chs (2. August 2013)

Schöner Score Chris, ich lege die Tage dann mal nach


----------



## eagle*23* (2. August 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Passt schon  Glückwunsch zur Pole Position
> 
> **Update**


 



@Chris: hab gehofft dass du es nicht so schnell mitbekommst  
Hab leider groß keine Reserve mehr sonst fliegt die mir um die Ohren


----------



## eagle*23* (2. August 2013)

UPDATE: (sorry Softy aber wird wohl auch des letzte sein ´ )

5602| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1272-1292/1832MHz Link  

so dass wars nun aber. Nun kann ich nur noch mit ner dritten dienen


----------



## chs (2. August 2013)

Deswegen Postet man nie sein Bestes ergebnis zuerst 

Update 

SLI:

5661| chs | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1189 -1797 MHz | Bild

Single:

3386| chs | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 1x GTX Titan @ 1202 -1800 MHz | Bild


Bei der Hitze ist unter Luft nimmer viel zu holen hier im Dachgeschoss bei ~35°


----------



## eagle*23* (2. August 2013)

780er ist halt doch noch keine Titan ...
Hau dich nacher mit ner dritten vom Platz 

Wobei ich finde man sollte dafür neue Liste machen, sieht sonst so unfair aus mit dreien


----------



## chs (2. August 2013)

Wenns nur 3 sind, ich hab da auch noch was in Petto 

E: Sehe ja jetzt erst das ich mit 4800 auf der Cpu hab laufen lassen :/


----------



## eagle*23* (2. August 2013)

CPU macht beim Valley nix aus  Ja für die vierte muss ich Netzteil ausbauen dass mir zu doof 
Leider grad kein i7 da sonst könnten wir im 3dMark13 Thread weitermachen 
aber wir wissen doch eh dass ich den längsten hab 

 Prost mein guter


----------



## chs (2. August 2013)

Mein nächstes Update wird eh erst mit verbauter Wakü und einer Raumtemperatur von angenehmen 18° kommen 

Den längsten nicht aber die Dicksten ... wie man in deinem Video sieht


----------



## eagle*23* (2. August 2013)

mach da jetzt ein schwarzen Balken ins Köpfvideo...


----------



## DrDave (2. August 2013)

1158| DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | HD5850 @ 1000 /1300MHz | Link
Mal die aktuell eingebaute GPU


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2013)

Chris und eagle,
ihr habt echt merkwürdigen RAM!

"10-11-11-1 21T" 

Fällt euch was auf?


----------



## chs (2. August 2013)

Hach ... Copy & Paste fail 

E: fixed!


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2013)

Jaja, das kenn ich. Kann passieren. Mit 21T sähen die Ergebnisse jedenfalls anders aus.


----------



## chs (2. August 2013)

Da magst du wohl recht haben


----------



## eagle*23* (2. August 2013)

hoppla ... böses böses "strg-c" ... danke


----------



## Softy (3. August 2013)

**Update**


----------



## eagle*23* (3. August 2013)

Was mir aufgefallen ist dass wenn man mit Luftkühler die Werte von GPUz nimmt diese ja immer niedriger als in Wirklichkeit sind. Der Rechnet da ja irgendwas anderst dann. Hab grad eine drinnen die laut GPUZ nen Boost von 1050Mhz hat aber in Wirklichkeit sind es 1150..

Bei Karten mit Bios ohne Boost wird dann der Wert im GPUZ auch richtig angezeigt. Deswegen gibt es manchmal auch so große Unterschiede bzw. das es  höhere Scores trotz niedrigerem Takt gibt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. August 2013)

2934 | bios-overclocker | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 780 @ 1176/3300MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=673246&d=1376240052]Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (17. August 2013)

**Update**


----------



## -Shorty- (17. August 2013)

2077 | -Shorty- | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1254/3802MHz | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch Luft nach oben, Update folgt in kürze.


----------



## chs (18. August 2013)

Hier mal nen Update: Wasserkühler sind da 

Single Karte:

3523 | chs | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX Titan @ 1316/1825MHz | Bild

Im Sli schaltet leider das NT immer wieder ab so das dort erstmal kein Update kommt :/


----------



## Treax (18. August 2013)

3646 | Treax | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1189/1753 Link


----------



## Softy (20. August 2013)

**Update**


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2013)

*2702 | ak1504 | i7 4770k @ 3,9ghz | DDR 3 @ 2400mhz 11-13-12-31-2t | GTX 780 @ 967Mhz/1502Mhz **(Boost 1137MHz)** Link
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2013)

**Update**


----------



## xtremefunky (29. August 2013)

Dann will ich mich mal einreihen 

*2344 | Xtremefunky | i5-2500 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1684 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6950 @ 995/1525MHz | LINK*


Viele Grüße
-Xtremefunky


----------



## big-maec (29. August 2013)

1773 | big-maec | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1000/1375 | Link


Treiber-Paketversion    13.101-130604a-158071E-ATI
Catalyst-Version         13.6
Anbieter                     Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
2D-Treiberversion        8.01.01.1317

Direct3D-Version         9.14.10.0972
OpenGL-Version          6.14.10.12337
AMD Catalyst Control Center-Version    2013.0604.1838.31590
AMD Audio-Treiberversion                   9.0.0.9900


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (30. August 2013)

| 3139 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1285/3400 |Link


----------



## Softy (31. August 2013)

Wichtier Hingweis in eigener Sache : Ab morgen bin ich eine Woche im Urlaub, das nächste Update kommt dann also erst etwas später.

**Update**


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. September 2013)

1839 | schlumpi13 | X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | GTX 670 @ 1105/1727MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. September 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Woiferl94 (11. September 2013)

2838 | Woiferl94 | i7 2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1124/1627MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (13. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reytiros (13. September 2013)

| 4444 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4500MHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ stock | Link


----------



## Softy (13. September 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## roheed (18. September 2013)

Hab leider keine Screenshots (mehr) aber falls es jemand interessiert hier zwei Scores...

#1 Q9450 @ 3,2GHZ + 6GB DDR2 800mhz + Phantom 570 @ Stock = ~1198 Punkte | 27FPS
#2 i5 4570 @ Stock + 8GB DDR3 1600mhz + EVGA 760 @ Stock = ~1500 Punkte | 37FPS

War doch leicht "überrascht" wie leicht mich eine 760 abhängt  und ein Parallel Laufender GPU Auslastungsmonitor hat gezeigt, dass der Valley Benchmark stellenweise sehr CPU lastig ist  daher vermutlich auch mein recht niedriger Score mit der guten alten Core 2 Quad Architektur


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

roheed schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Screenshots (mehr) aber falls es jemand interessiert hier zwei Scores...



Einfach nochmal benchen


----------



## roheed (19. September 2013)

nur ums ans ende der Liste zu schaffen?


----------



## ramme223 (21. September 2013)

3010 | ramme223 | i7 2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1280/3078MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=682945&d=1379723697


----------



## Softy (21. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## strelok (22. September 2013)

3135 | strelok | i7-3930k @4,5Ghz | 16gb DDR3 @ 2133 Mhz CL-9-11-10-28 2T | gtx780 @ 1320/1663 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (22. September 2013)

Die Liste wurde erfolgreich aktualisiert


----------



## MrWoogey (25. September 2013)

Update neue Graka

3006 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1052MHz(Boost 1091MHz)/1802MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (25. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (25. September 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> Update neue Graka
> 
> 3006 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1052MHz(Boost 1091MHz)/1802MHz | Link



Sorry Softy  muss nochmal nen Update reinhaun 

3024 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (25. September 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> Sorry Softy  muss nochmal nen Update reinhaun



Macht nix  Das nehme ich doch gleich noch mit


----------



## MrWoogey (26. September 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> Sorry Softy  muss nochmal nen Update reinhaun
> 
> 3024 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz | Link



Ups nochmal  nen Update 

3122 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1060MHz(Boost 1099MHz)/1833MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

Komm schon. Die 1100 MHz Chiptakt packst Du auch noch  Sieht einfach besser aus 

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## MrWoogey (26. September 2013)

ja schaun wa mal , die Graka will im mom absolut nich mehr


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

In ein paar Wochen geht bestimmt mehr. Wenn es draußen Minusgrade hat, werde ich auch mal wieder die Terrassentür zum benchen aufmachen


----------



## biohaufen (28. September 2013)

1407 | biohaufen | i5 4670K @ Stock | 16GB DDR3-1600 10-10-10-27 1T | HD 7850 1240MHz/1340MHz | Link
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (28. September 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## MrWoogey (30. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Komm schon. Die 1100 MHz Chiptakt packst Du auch noch  Sieht einfach besser aus
> 
> _****UPDATE****_



Da sind die 1100MHz  aber andere CPU-Board und höheren Ramtakt 

3131 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1061MHz(Boost 1100MHz)/1833MHz | Link | LuKü


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> Da sind die 1100MHz  aber andere CPU-Board und höheren Ramtakt



Sehr schön  

Ich lasse Dein anderes Ergebnis mit in der Liste, daran sieht man sehr schön, welch umwerfende Rolle die CPU bei dem Benchmark spielt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (30. September 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> Da sind die 1100MHz  aber andere CPU-Board und höheren Ramtakt
> 
> 3131 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1061MHz(Boost 1100MHz)/1833MHz | Link | LuKü


 
Und nochmal paar Pünktchen  umgestellt auf Windoof Klassisch und 4,8 GHz

3142 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1061MHz(Boost 1100MHz)/1833MHz | Link | LuKü

Edit :  du bist zu schnell  aber Heut kommt kein Update mehr von Mir


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> Edit :  du bist zu schnell  aber Heut kommt kein Update mehr von Mir



Macht nix  Update ist drin


----------



## MrWoogey (30. September 2013)

Sry for Offtopic  Platzierung wäre dann aber Platz 5


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

Ups, sorry  Habe es korrigiert


----------



## -Shorty- (30. September 2013)

Meine GTX 770 mit neuem AC Xtreme3 Kühler, seit dem nie wieder die 55°C überschritten.

2213 | -Shorty- | i7 2600K @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 770 1271MHz/1965MHz |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## type_o (2. Oktober 2013)

1223 | type_o | P II X4 945 @ 3,3GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1041/2082/1098 | LINK


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## type_o (2. Oktober 2013)

Update: 

1259 | type_o | P II X4 945 @ 3,3GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1080/2160/1106 | LINK


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Windows0.1 (3. Oktober 2013)

Update:

1646 | windows0.1 | FX 4100 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3- 2000MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1050MHz | LINK


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Bull56 (4. Oktober 2013)

6331 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3xGTX Titan @ 1096/1641 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Oktober 2013)

2003 | Evgasüchtiger | PH II X4 @ 3,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-18-1T | HD 7950@ 1250/1800 | 

miniupdate  leider bringen die neuen Treiber weniger Leistung als die alten Treiber  mit 1250/1800 habe ich nur 1986punkte  und früher mit den alten Treibern (siehe Rangliste ) 2001punkte mit 1240/1800mhz

trotzem 2 Pünkchen mehr Lächerlich ich weis


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2013)

@Bull56

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 

@Evgasüchtiger

Das nächste mal bitte wieder mit CPU-Z- und GPU-Z-Screenshots 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> @Bull56
> 
> Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz
> 
> ...



ach ja sorry habe nur eben schnell einen Run gemacht  musste eben noch sein...fahren morgen für eine Woche im Urlaub


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2013)

Dann sei es Dir verziehen 

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke  Lets Bench


----------



## sir qlimax (15. Oktober 2013)

1080p

3460 | Sir Qlimax | i5-3570K @ 4400MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-10-28-1T | Nvidia 690 GTX @ 1176/3004MHz | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2013)

_***UPDATE***_


----------



## jules.m (17. Oktober 2013)

1992 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-2T | HD7970 GHzEd. @ 1150/1500MHz |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie ist der bench doch sehr grün... 

edit: grad gesehen, dass mein prozzi sich im idle beim screen runtergetaktet hat.
läuft mit 4,5GHz.


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2013)

_***UPDATE***_


----------



## type_o (20. Oktober 2013)

Update: 

1287 | type_o | P II X4 945 @ 3,6GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1080/2160/1073 |LINK 

Beim Prozzi geht noch mehr, aber nicht bei der Graka (Bench&24/7)!


----------



## eagle*23* (22. Oktober 2013)

update Single GPU:

 3604 | eagle*23* | 4770k @ 4,8 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | 780 @ 1490/1920   Link


----------



## Chapex (22. Oktober 2013)

Wow, schöner Score. Glückwunsch zum Platz 1.


----------



## eagle*23* (22. Oktober 2013)

willst nicht wissen was da durchs NT gesaugt wird


----------



## eagle*23* (22. Oktober 2013)

update Multi GPU

5804 | eagle*23* | 4770k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | 780 @ 1490/1920 Link


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2013)

Du hast zwei GTX 780 mit jeweils mit 1490MHz takten? Sachma wie kühlst du das denn? 
Heftig! Aber alles andere als Alltagstauglich


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2013)

eagle*23* schrieb:


> update Multi GPU
> 
> 5804 | eagle*23* | 4770k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | 780 @ 1490/1920 Link



Krasser Takt  

Deinen älteren Score lasse ich mit drin (weil andere CPU )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2013)

eagle*23* schrieb:


> update Multi GPU
> 
> 5804 | eagle*23* | 4770k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | 780 @ 1490/1920 Link



wow wie gekühlt ??


----------



## eagle*23* (23. Oktober 2013)

Normale Wakü  Sind ja auch Classys mit ordentlich Saft drauf 

@Softy: CPU sollte beim Valley glaub keine Rolle spielen. Bei 3dMark13 ist des relevanter


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2013)

eagle*23* schrieb:


> @Softy: CPU sollte beim Valley glaub keine Rolle spielen. Bei 3dMark13 ist des relevanter


 
Ja, eben. Dann sieht man, dass der höhere Score nur durch den höheren Takt der Grafikkarte zustande kommt und die CPU nebensächlich ist


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. Oktober 2013)

3351 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Nvidia GTX780 @ 1359Mhz / 1702Mhz | LINK 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2013)

Wo bleiben die 1400MHz?!_*   

***UPDATE****_


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. Oktober 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die 1400MHz?!_*
> 
> ***UPDATE****_


 
Wart noch, entweder es muss kühler werden oder es muss eine Wakü her


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. Oktober 2013)

2323 | Tripleh84 | Intel Core i5 4670k @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | Nvidia GTX770 @ 1306Mhz / 2003Mhz |Link


----------



## eagle*23* (24. Oktober 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, eben. Dann sieht man, dass der höhere Score nur durch den höheren Takt der Grafikkarte zustande kommt und die CPU nebensächlich ist



asho  ja so rum kann man es natürlich auch sehen 

@Woiferl: nice  780 Ref @1.35v oder Classy ? Unter Luft guter Wert


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. Oktober 2013)

eagle*23* schrieb:


> asho  ja so rum kann man es natürlich auch sehen
> 
> @Woiferl: nice  780 Ref @1.35v oder Classy ? Unter Luft guter Wert


 
Ist eine Classy @ 1.3V, die 1,35V gebe ich erst wenn es etwas kühler drausen geworden ist


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Nyuki (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo.

2302| Nyuki | i5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Msi N770 OC Gaming  @ 1321/3956 | Link


----------



## BläckStar (27. Oktober 2013)

Huhu

1981 | BläckStar | i7-920 @ 3,6 Ghz | 6GB DDR3 - 1600Mhz CL 8-8-8-24 2T | Msi N770 OC Gaming  @ 1241Mhz / 3505Mhz Link


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Broow (30. Oktober 2013)

Dann setz ich mir jetzt mal die GTX670 Krone auf 

*2136* | Broow | i5-759 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1740 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1343/3754 MHz|  Link


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## StefanStg (17. November 2013)

*Update*

2700 | StefanStg | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | GTX 780 @ 1020/3004MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. November 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> *Update*
> 
> 2700 | StefanStg | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | GTX 780 @ 1020/3004MHz | Link


 
Wie wärs mit ocen ?


----------



## StefanStg (17. November 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ocen ?


 

Mache ich noch die Graka hat sich bei 30°C gelangweilt


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

Und aktualisiere mal Deine Signatur


----------



## StefanStg (17. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Und aktualisiere mal Deine Signatur


 
Wieso


----------



## D-zibel (23. November 2013)

5076 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 4.5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | 2x Asus GTX Titan  @ 1005/3005MHz | valley50762.jpg - Saved.im


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

@D-zibel

Bitte Startpost beachten und CPU-Z und GPU-Z Screenshots anfügen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. November 2013)

UPDATE 1080p:

3427 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Nvidia GTX780 @ 1411Mhz / 3602Mhz | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. November 2013)

Jetzt hast Du die 1400 MHz geknackt , aber die Auflösung passt nicht   So kann ich das Ergebnis leider nicht eintragen.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. November 2013)

Wie kommt man denn auf 1920x1068?


----------



## Ion (24. November 2013)

Indem man das ganze im Fenster Modus startet und dann manuell noch ein wenig kleiner zieht 
Softy hat echt Adleraugen - ich hätte das nicht gesehen. Aber 1411MHz bei der 780, heftig!


----------



## Softy (24. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Softy hat echt Adleraugen - ich hätte das nicht gesehen.



Ich habe ja auch schon ein wenig Routine  

Schade um den schönen Score, naja, muss Woiferl eben auf die nächste Kaltwetterfront warten


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Jetzt hast Du die 1400 MHz geknackt , aber die Auflösung passt nicht   So kann ich das Ergebnis leider nicht eintragen.


 
Mist  Ist immer der Mist wenn man das manuell noch nacher einstellen muss 
Außerdem schneit es gerade


----------



## Axonia (24. November 2013)

Schnee  Gut, dass ich nicht in deiner nähe bin  Noch mal GW zu dem Score. Aber ist ja durchgelaufen. Also einfach nochmal  Das packst du schon 
Und wenn du jetzt noch deinen Bremsklotz 2.0 nicht hättest, dann hättest du noch mal einige Punkte mehr


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. November 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Schnee  Gut, dass ich nicht in deiner nähe bin  Noch mal GW zu dem Score. Aber ist ja durchgelaufen. Also einfach nochmal  Das packst du schon
> Und wenn du jetzt noch deinen Bremsklotz 2.0 nicht hättest, dann hättest du noch mal einige Punkte mehr


 
 so schlimm ist das auch nicht oder bist du gegen Schnee allergisch 
Ivy oder Haswell wären natürlich Top 

Sorry for OT


----------



## Softy (24. November 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Sorry for OT



Du darfst das, mein Hase  

Habe es mal im Startpost zu den Regeln hinzugefügt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley.html#post4994467


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Du darfst das, mein Hase  :



wie süß 

so N8


----------



## DonRottweiler (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich auch mal am Valley Benchmark versucht. Da müßte evtl. noch etwas mehr gehen, wenn ich die gpu mit etwas mehr Spannung versorge. Da bin ich aber noch nicht zum testen gekommen.
Ich bin frisch hier in der Benchmarksektion. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich doch was übersehen habe zu posten.

4534| DonRottweiler| i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x VTX R9 290 auf 290X geflasht @ 1100/2816 x2/1250 | Link


----------



## beren2707 (2. Dezember 2013)

Willkommen bei den Benchern. In Zukunft einfach noch das hochgeladene Bild als Link in der Liste einfügen, so sähe es korekt aus; die Shaderanzahl musst du nicht angeben, der Vermerk im Eingangspost entspringt ursprünglich den Nvidia-Modellen, deren Shadertakt unabhängig vom Chiptakt war/ist:

4534| Don Rottweiler| i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL  9-9-9-24 2T | 2x R9 290 auf 290X geflasht @ 1100/1250 |                         Link


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2013)

@DonRottweiler
Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen 

@beren2707
Danke für das richtige Verlinken 

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## DonRottweiler (2. Dezember 2013)

Ja, danke für die Linkerklärung, Beren.

Es wundert mich, dass hier nicht mehr 290er Benches auftauchen bei dem ganzen geflashe im anderen Threat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich ab nächste Woche hier mit einer 290 benchen  aber erst ref und im Januar mit anderen kühler  vielleicht habe ich ja auch Glück und kann sie zur x Version flashen


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2013)

DonRottweiler,
na weil einfach nicht jeder bencht. Ich beispielsweise habe als spitzendurchlauf mit meiner 7970 1320/2004 geschafft, aber war so begeistert, dass ich das nicht festgehalten habe (habe zwei lebende Zeugen). Stattdessen habe ich sie noch weiter hoch geprügelt und den Speicher bei 1,7V in den Tod geschickt.
Ist halt nicht jeder ein bencher.

Evgasüchtiger,
wird schon klappen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> DonRottweiler,
> na weil einfach nicht jeder bencht. Ich beispielsweise habe als spitzendurchlauf mit meiner 7970 1320/2004 geschafft, aber war so begeistert, dass ich das nicht festgehalten habe (habe zwei lebende Zeugen). Stattdessen habe ich sie noch weiter hoch geprügelt und den Speicher bei 1,7V in den Tod geschickt.
> Ist halt nicht jeder ein bencher.
> 
> ...



Müsste eine haben wo bf4 schon dabei ist  

Werden diese Woche nicht die Costum Designs der 290er vorgestellt ?


----------



## type_o (3. Dezember 2013)

UPDATE: 
1332 | type_o | P II X4 945 @ 3,6GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1085/2170/1248 |LINK


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## xsiyahx (3. Dezember 2013)

3361 | xsiyahx | 4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | GTX 780 @ 1401/1853/1401Link


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Shones (4. Dezember 2013)

@Standardspannung
Die graddligen Asus Tools wollen irgendwie nicht


1295 | Shones | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T | HD6950 @ 920/1450 | Linkhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...6-ranking-unigine-valley-valley-benchmark.png



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie geht das mit den Links?


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2013)

Shones schrieb:


> Wie geht das mit den Links?


Passt schon 


_****UPDATE****_


----------



## D-zibel (4. Dezember 2013)

5076 | D-zibel | i7 3930K @ 5.0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1110/3005 Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## BertB (7. Dezember 2013)

heho, 
hier mein valley score

http://i.imgur.com/lyuwqTP.png

der wahre boost war 1254MHz für beide karten
xeon @3700MHz auf allen 4 Kernen


hier mein zweit pc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fx8350@ 4500MHz, r9 270x@ 1100MHz, 1500MHz mem
ram: 8Gb 1333 9,9,9,24 2t

grüße


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das Ergebnis in die Rangliste soll --> Startpost beachten


----------



## StefanStg (10. Dezember 2013)

So hier mal mein erster Versuch mit meiner GTX 780ti. Da geht aber noch mehr spätestens wenn sie unter Wasser ist

3261| StefanStg | i7-4770K @ 4,0GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780ti @ 1106/3500MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2013)

@StefanStg
Konntest Du es doch nicht  mehr abwarten? 

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## StefanStg (10. Dezember 2013)

Ne das musste raus. Du kennst das ja wenn der Druck zu groß wird


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2013)

Einen GPU-Z Screenshot, in dem rumgekritzelt wurde, kann ich leider nicht gelten lassen. Könnte ja jeder daherkommen und rum-Photoshoppen   Bitte vollständigen Screenshot nachreichen 

Aber Du hast eine wirklich feine Karte von EVGA   

P.S. Ja, das Gefühl kenne ich. Leider  Aber am Samstag kommst Du ja zu mir


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Dezember 2013)

2713 | TheSebi41 | FX-8350 @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1200/1400 |Link


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Dezember 2013)

leider schwankt der takt zwischen 900 und 1150mhz hin und her kein plan


*2680 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GiB DDR3 - 2133 **CL10-11-10-28 -1T | AMD R9 290 1150 / 1500 |*


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Jaffi (14. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, frage ich mich, ob Valley von Hyperthreading profitiert? Ich habe mit meinem 2500K @4,5 GHz und einer 280x @1150/1650 250 Punkte weniger, als ein vergleichbares System mit einem i7.


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2013)

3391 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1250/1825 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: _****UPDATE****_


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Dezember 2013)

Hey softy schöne gpu


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey softy schöne gpu


 

Jop. Aber leider nicht meine   

War nur ne Bench-Session mit StefanStg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Dezember 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Jop. Aber leider nicht meine
> 
> War nur ne Bench-Session mit StefanStg



Daaaaaas Gilt niiiiiiiicht


----------



## Woiferl94 (14. Dezember 2013)

Da muss ich wohl nachlegen 
Bei der GTX780ti müsste doch auch noch was gehen oder ?


----------



## Softy (15. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Daaaaaas Gilt niiiiiiiicht



Dooohooooch  Ist ja mein Thread  



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Da muss ich wohl nachlegen
> Bei der GTX780ti müsste doch auch noch was gehen oder ?



Ja, denke schon, dass da noch was geht  Für das Feintuning fehlte uns leider die Zeit und außerdem durfte ich die Spannung nicht erhöhen ( ).


----------



## Pry_T800 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi, habs auchmal versucht 

2020 | Pry_T800 | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,375 GHz | 8GB DDR3 - 2133 CL10-11-11-30-47 2T @ DDR3 2000 | HD7970 @ 1200/1800 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (15. Dezember 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## .marius. (15. Dezember 2013)

Abend

so das is jetzt mein erster upload hier 

hier ist ja gut was los, was hier manche aus der 780ti raushollen ist schon beachtlich


 2385 l .marius. l i7 2600k @ 3,592MHz l 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T l HD 7970 @ 1400MHz/1800MHz l Link

da geht noch was, hoffe ich mal


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. Dezember 2013)

.marius. schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> so das is jetzt mein erster upload hier
> 
> ...


 
Da hast du aber eine sehr nette HD7970


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2013)

Jupp, die macht Eindruck. Mich würde wirklich die anliegende Spannung interessieren...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jupp, die macht Eindruck. Mich würde wirklich die anliegende Spannung interessieren...



Mich auch


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## .marius. (16. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jupp, die macht Eindruck. Mich würde wirklich die anliegende Spannung interessieren...



Ich hab ne retail karte und da hab ich nen anderes Bios drauf gemacht die geht jetzt bis 1,4V dank Wakü kein problem.

Hab immer so ca. 1350MHz-1365MHz geschaft, bis ich den Rechner mal ans offene Fenster Gestellt hatte so ca 14C

mfg Marius


----------



## Topper_Harley (16. Dezember 2013)

3463 | Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | GTX 780TI @ 1270/1985 | http://http://extreme.pcgameshardwa...3426-ranking-unigine-valley-topper_valley.jpg


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## .marius. (18. Dezember 2013)

2402 l .marius. l i7 2600k @ 3,592MHz l 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T l HD 7970 @ 1400MHz/1850MHz l                                Link

2400+ grad so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




update

 2430 l .marius. l i7 2600k @ 3,592MHz l 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T l HD 7970 @ 1410MHz/1875MHz l Link
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2013)

@marius

In Zukunft bitte die Werte nicht mit dem "l" trennen, sondern mit diesem Zeichen: |  Und Glückwunsch zur schnellsten HD 7970 im Ranking 

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Cleriker (20. Dezember 2013)

Arrrgh! Ich wünschte ich könnte mitmischen. Wieso hab ich bloß meiner Frau versprochen eine Gen auszusetzen?!


----------



## Jaffi (20. Dezember 2013)

2247 | Jaffi | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 | R9 280X @ 1220/1850 MHz | Link


----------



## type_o (20. Dezember 2013)

UPDATE: 

1389 | type_o | P II X4 945 @ 3,67GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560Ti @ 1098/2196/1261 | LINK 

Und das nur wegen der kalten Außentemp. PC stand am offenen Fenster.


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2013)

**Update**


----------



## .marius. (21. Dezember 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> @marius
> 
> In Zukunft bitte die Werte nicht mit dem "l" trennen, sondern mit diesem Zeichen: |  Und Glückwunsch zur schnellsten HD 7970 im Ranking
> 
> _****UPDATE****_


 

Ok kommt nichtmehr vor und danke^^

mfg Marius


----------



## Pinchen1609 (21. Dezember 2013)

2247 | Pinchen1609 | I5 3570K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 -1809MHZ CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1171/1211/2014


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Dezember 2013)

wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2013)

Danke, wünsche ich Dir/Euch auch 

Werde es gleich mal in den Startpost meißeln


----------



## type_o (24. Dezember 2013)

Nutzt die Feiertage auch zum benchen!  
Nicht nur für den Gänsebraten. 
Frohe Weihnacht @ all!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Dezember 2013)

type_o schrieb:


> Nutzt die Feiertage auch zum benchen!
> Nicht nur für den Gänsebraten.
> Frohe Weihnacht @ all!



Geht leider nicht keine 290 mehr  warte auf costum 290 aber irgendwie sind die mir alle zu heiß  optisch gefällt mir die asus DCII R9 290 so richtig ....mal Tests abwarten


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Dezember 2013)

Da Softy mich fast schon genötigt hat, auch von mir mal ein Ergebnis 

5521 | Cook2211 | i7-4930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1202 / 1800 | Link


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch zu Platz fünf Cook! 

Euch allen auch ein frohes Fest. Lasst es euch gut gehen.


----------



## JustJojo (24. Dezember 2013)

So mein erster Benchmark. Ich weiß nicht was mit der CPU ist, die ist nicht übertaktet, dann also 3,5 Ghz oder 3,9 Ghz ?

3095 | JustJojo | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1006/1553/1046 | Link


----------



## Ion (24. Dezember 2013)

@JustJojo
Jetzt noch mit der richtigen Auflösung und du wärst dabei


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da Softy mich fast schon genötigt hat, auch von mir mal ein Ergebnis



Gut, dann kann ich die Peitsche jetzt wieder wegpacken 



JustJojo schrieb:


> So mein erster Benchmark. Ich weiß nicht was mit der CPU ist, die ist nicht übertaktet, dann also 3,5 Ghz oder 3,9 Ghz ?



Wenn Du in die Liste willst, musst Du einen Durchlauf in FullHD Auflösung  machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustJojo (25. Dezember 2013)

Mhh hab ich garnet mitgekriegt... Geht das überhaupt ? Mein Monitor hat nur 1680x1050 ...
Tja dann muss ich demnächst mal an den Fernseher ran. Beim Start ist aber 1920x1080 ausgewählt...


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2013)

Eine GTX 780 ist für die Auflösung Deines Monitors leicht oversized


----------



## JustJojo (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, wollte damals auch gleich einen FHD kaufen, hatte es aber dann nicht mehr gemacht.
Habe jetzt eh vor einen zu kaufen. Bin gerade in der Monitor Sektion unterwegs  .


----------



## dauerzocker1989 (25. Dezember 2013)

So, auch mein erster:
3069 | dauerzocker1989 | i5-2500K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 1T| GTX780 @ 1241/3600


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## type_o (26. Dezember 2013)

UPDATE: 

1395 | type_o | P II X4 945 @ 3,7GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560Ti @ 1102/2204/1265 | LINK 

Wollte die 1400 noch schaffen, aber  komm da nicht ran bei der Wärme draußen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2013)

type_o schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 1395 | type_o | P II X4 945 @ 3,7GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560Ti @ 1102/2204/1265 | LINK
> 
> Wollte die 1400 noch schaffen, aber  komm da nicht ran bei der Wärme draußen.



Der Winter kommt


----------



## type_o (26. Dezember 2013)

Genau darauf hoffe ich!  
Ich möchte die 1400 Point's schaffen.  
Kann mir einer sagen, was in dem Bench noch Punkte bringt? 
CPU-, GPU-, RAM- oder VRAM-Takt? 
Ich glaub mein 1333'er RAM is am Ende bei der Übertaktung über 3,7GHz.


----------



## Ion (26. Dezember 2013)

> Kann mir einer sagen, was in dem Bench noch Punkte bringt?


Schnellere Karte kaufen


----------



## type_o (26. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Schnellere Karte kaufen


 LOL, ich kann und will das aber nicht! 
Da könnte ich mir ja gleich ein neues Sys zulegen, was aber nicht geht! 
Mir reicht mein Sys aus für meine Anwendungen. Ich möchte eben nur zeigen, das auch mit alter HW möglich ist.


----------



## Topper_Harley (26. Dezember 2013)

Und was willst du uns genau zeigen?


----------



## type_o (26. Dezember 2013)

Wie weit ich komme mit der 'alten' Graka! 
Hab das etwas schlecht ausgedrückt! Das Keine Recorde kommen, is mir klar!


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2013)

type_o schrieb:


> CPU-, GPU-, RAM- oder VRAM-Takt?



CPU und RAM spielen so gut wie keine Rolle. Könnten aber die entscheidenden 5 Pünktchen ausmachen 


****UPDATE****


----------



## Benie (27. Dezember 2013)

2134 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 1T| GTX770 @ 1241/3750


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## dauerzocker1989 (27. Dezember 2013)

Bitte um Update.
Alte Werte: 3069 | dauerzocker1989 | i5-2500K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 1T| GTX780 @ 1241/3600
Neue Werte: 3177 | dauerzocker1989 | i5-2500K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 1T| GTX780 @ 1300/3510


----------



## SilverTobias90 (27. Dezember 2013)

Auch mal durchlaufen lassen 

1739 | SilverTobias90 | Intel I5-3570K @4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-21 1T | AMD 7950 @1050/1400

Mfg
Tobi


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## panzer000 (28. Dezember 2013)

1588 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1013/1577/1052 | Bild


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Dezember 2013)

panzer000 schrieb:


> 1588 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1013/1577/1052 | Bild



Irgendetwas stimmt mit deinem System nicht....du müsstest Ca 2600p haben . Taktet deine graka eventuell nicht hoch ?


----------



## panzer000 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo 
doe meine karte taktet mit der an gegeben takt
aber das lief in extrem HD, so wie auf der ersten seite mit einstellungen


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2013)

Kann es sein, dass Du im Treiber selbst Antialiasing und anisotrope Filter eingestellt hast? Im Treiber sollte alles auf Standardsettings bleiben.


----------



## panzer000 (28. Dezember 2013)

hallo +
nein hab ich nicht 
ich teste noch mal


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja, stelle mal im Treiber alle Standardeinstellungen wieder her. Ich denke, dass da das Problem liegt


----------



## panzer000 (28. Dezember 2013)

So jetzt ist es besser  
2943 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1013/1577/1052 | Bild


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Dezember 2013)

panzer000 schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es besser
> 2943 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1013/1577/1052 | Bild



Geht doch


----------



## panzer000 (28. Dezember 2013)

oh ja 
nach her test ich noch meine letzte einstellung da wirt nicht mehr vil rauskommen im boost geht so dann au 1200 MHZ 
weiß jemand wie weit ich ungefähr ram takt machen kann ohne schaden zu bekommen


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2013)

panzer000 schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie weit ich ungefähr ram takt machen kann ohne schaden zu bekommen



Da musst Du auch rumprobieren, wie beim Chiptakt lässt sich der RAM-Takt bei jeder Grafikkarte unterschiedlich gut übertakten. Solange Du nicht die VRAM-Spannung erhöhst, ist das Übertakten des VRAM ziemlich ungefährlich.

****UPDATE****


----------



## panzer000 (29. Dezember 2013)

vram spannung hab ich noch nie übertaktet nur die MHZ


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das sollte man auch besser bleiben lassen. Mit einer Erhöhung der VRAM-Spannung kann man die Karte relativ leicht schrotten. Aber wie gesagt, ohne VRAM Erhöhung ist das Risiko sehr gering.


----------



## musmuss (29. Dezember 2013)

1629 | musmuss | FX 6300 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 CL9 | HD 7950 @ 1000/1250 |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulkey (29. Dezember 2013)

3518 | Soulkey | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1267/2000 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=706136&d=1388337220

Und hallo an alle, bin neu hier !


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2013)

Soulkey schrieb:


> Und hallo an alle, bin neu hier !



Willkommen im Forum 


****UPDATE****


----------



## Schrotti (30. Dezember 2013)

3476 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1071@1267 | LINK

Meine zweite GTX 680 läuft noch mit Lukü und trotzdem bremst hier irgendwas erheblich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xtremefunky (30. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein schöner Score einer 290, die zur X wurde 

2812 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 2T | R9290X 1175MHz / 1350MHz | LINK

Viele Grüße
-Xtremefunky


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Dezember 2013)

1411| tsd560ti | AMD FX-6100@4,382 Mhz| 8Gb DDR3@834Mhz Cl10-11-11-28-39| Radeon HD 7950 @1135/1400 Mhz|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...939-ranking-unigine-valley-unigine-valley.png

Der GPU-Takt von 1135/1400Mhz ist richtig. Ich kann das Bench-Profil mit erhöhtem Vram-Takt aber nicht im Desktopbetrieb aktivieren, weil es zu Bildstörungen käme (Multimonitor mit HDMI).

@musmuss: Wieso hast du mehr Punkte? Angeschoben?


----------



## Benie (31. Dezember 2013)

mini Update:

2141 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 1T| GTX770 @ 1261/3750


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## xtremefunky (1. Januar 2014)

Kleines Update auch von mir. Leicht überarbeitete Latenzen und mit 15°c Raum-temp frisch nach dem Lüften 

2843 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9290X 1175MHz / 1350MHz | LINK

Viele Grüße
-Xtremefunky


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Kleines Update auch von mir. Leicht überarbeitete Latenzen und mit 15°c Raum-temp frisch nach dem Lüften
> 
> 2843 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9290X 1175MHz / 1350MHz | LINK
> 
> ...



Beim Speicher geht bestimmt noch was oder ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Kleines Update auch von mir. Leicht überarbeitete Latenzen und mit 15°c Raum-temp frisch nach dem Lüften
> 
> 2843 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9290X 1175MHz / 1350MHz | LINK
> 
> ...



Beim Speicher geht bestimmt noch was oder ?


----------



## Axonia (1. Januar 2014)

TUT TUT 

3671 | Axonia | i7-3770K @ 5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780TI @ 1366MHz / 2000MHz

Das nächste Update kommt, insofern der Ref Kühler mal wegkommt


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. Januar 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> TUT TUT
> 
> 3671 | Axonia | i7-3770K @ 5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780TI @ 1366MHz / 2000MHz
> 
> Das nächste Update kommt, insofern der Ref Kühler mal wegkommt


 
Jetzt müssen die 1400Mhz angepeilt werden


----------



## Axonia (2. Januar 2014)

Die kommen noch


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch zur Pole, Axi  Das mit dem verlinken des Scores üben wir aber nochmal 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Axonia (2. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Pole, Axi  Das mit dem verlinken des Scores üben wir aber nochmal   ***UPDATE***



Danke 
Öhhhm ... Ich habe das noch nie gemacht 
Oder doch ?


----------



## xtremefunky (2. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Beim Speicher geht bestimmt noch was oder ?


 
Leider nicht. Schon voll am Limit. Mehr ist nicht drin.
Ist aber auch eine 290 @ 290X ein wunder, dass ich überhaupt so weit mit der GPU hoch komme.

Schließlich habe ich ca. 1,32V auf der GPU. Andere kommen mit 1,25V auf 1200MHz 

Ich kanns aber nochmal probieren.

Viele Grüße
-Xtremefunky


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2014)

Meine giga @ref ging bis 1500 ohne Probleme


----------



## Ceon026 (3. Januar 2014)

*1701 | Ceon026 | i5 4670 @ 4Ghz | 8GB DDR3- 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 760 @ 1142/1640/1207*


----------



## xtremefunky (3. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meine giga @ref ging bis 1500 ohne Probleme


 
Mit @ Stock Core geht mein Speicher auch so an die 1545MHz.
Aber Takten auf den Core hämmt den Speicher ein bisschen. Zumindest bei mir.


Viele Grüße
-xtremefunky


----------



## Softy (4. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## ein_typ (5. Januar 2014)

*2021 | ein_typ | i5-3570K @ 4.2 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | HD 7850 @ 1200/-/1245*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!!!HALT!!!

!!!UNGÜLTIG!!!

1166 | ein_typ | i5-3570K @ 4.2 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | HD 7850 @ 1200/-/1250




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das zu verwendene Ergebnis.

Woher hast du die Schriftart auf deinem Win7?


----------



## Softy (6. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## MatzeLP (7. Januar 2014)

2875 | MatzeLP | i7-4770k @ 4,1GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1141/1602 | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir schmiert Valley im Fullscreen immer ab, deshalb habe ich Custom und alle anderen Parameter richtig eingestellt!
Anfang hatte auch der Fullscreen-Modus funktioniert, aber dann habe ich ein wenig mit EVGA Presicion übertaktet und der Fullscreen-Modus schmiert jetzt in jeder Einstellung ab. Alles andere funktioniert.
Ich habe mal die Übertaktung rausgenommen, aber der Fullscreen-Modus hat immer noch nicht gefunkt, also nochmal neuinstalliert, aber dennoch funktioniert der MOdus immer noch nicht. 
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2014)

Hast Du irgendwas mit dem Frame Rate Target rumgestellt?

Hast Du EVGA Precision und den Valley Benchmark neu installiert?


----------



## MatzeLP (7. Januar 2014)

Frame Rate Target??   Nicht das ich wüsste.

Nein, immer nur den Valley.

Zählt es jetzt eigentlich, auch ohne Fullscreen Modus?


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2014)

Dann würde ich mal EVGA Precision neu installieren.

Den Score kann ich leider nicht eintragen, weil die Auflösung nicht stimmt.


----------



## MatzeLP (7. Januar 2014)

Okay lieber Softy,

hier ist dann die richrige Version, sogar mit 100 Punkten mehr.  

2950 | MatzeLP | i7-4770k @ 4,1GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1201/1565 |Link

HALT STOPP! FALSCHES BEWEISFOTO!! Auf der nächsten Seite ist der Richtige!!


----------



## type_o (7. Januar 2014)

@ MatzeLP: es fehlt der CPU-Reiter von CPUZ auf Deinem Screen!


----------



## MatzeLP (7. Januar 2014)

type_o schrieb:


> @ MatzeLP: es fehlt der CPU-Reiter von CPUZ auf Deinem Screen!


 
Ich bin so ein Holzkopf. Danke. Das fix ich noch schnell, aber warum stellt der sich auf Mainboard um? Ich mit meinen ungeschickten Fingern. 


SOOOOOOOO jetzt aber. 
CPU übertaktet, Grafikmerory übertaktet, richtiges Beweisfoto und verbesserter Score. 
2991 | MatzeLP | i7-4770k @ 4,2GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1201/1605 | Link


----------



## type_o (7. Januar 2014)

Ha, da is einer heiß auf das Ergebniss!  
Bei mir wird es nix zur Zeit, die Temp's sind einfach nicht im -Bereich!


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2014)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> SOOOOOOOO jetzt aber.



Jetzt passt alles  Die 3000 Punkte knackst Du aber schon noch, oder? 


****UPDATE****


----------



## MatzeLP (8. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nice, oder; noch NICHT bearbeiten bitte.


----------



## gecan (9. Januar 2014)

**Update*

Crossfire:*
4599 | gecan | i7-4930K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-9-24-1T | PowerColor R9 290X @ 1100/1300MHz | Link


----------



## StefanStg (10. Januar 2014)

gecan schrieb:


> **Update*
> 
> Crossfire:*
> 4599 | gecan | i7-4930K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-9-24-1T | PowerColor R9 290X @ 1100/1300MHz | Link


 
Ich liebe dein SysProfile. Habe mir das schon so oft angeschaut


----------



## Schrotti (10. Januar 2014)

*UPDATE*

3573 | Schrotti | i7-4930K | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1071@1280 | link

CPU auf Standard und trotzdem kein schlechteres Ergebnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## hellm (12. Januar 2014)

1475 | hellm | i5-3470 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 660 @ 1100/1657 | link


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Makalar (19. Januar 2014)

Habe mal aus langeweile meinen PC @Stock gebencht 

2008 | Makalar | i7 4770K @ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1293/3505 | Link


----------



## ein_typ (19. Januar 2014)

Da ich meine 7850 geliehen habe, habe ich mich mal mit der Intel iGPU, der HD 4000, durch den Valley gequält, der Score von 90 spricht für sich 

90 | ein_typ | i5-3570K @ 4,2Ghz | DDR3 @ 1600 CL 11-11-11-30 2T | Intel HD 4000  650/-/800 Mhz |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## ein_typ (19. Januar 2014)

Hätte nicht gedacht dass es so geil sein kann der Letzte zu sein


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2014)

Ich benche bei Gelegenheit mal meinen neuen Office Knecht (i3-4330 mit Intel HD 4600) Mal schauen, ob ich Dir den letzten Platz streitig machen kann


----------



## Buddi84 (20. Januar 2014)

habe mal mein notebook getestet, ist nen msi gx60 

1181 | Buddi84 | A10-5750@2,5ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-12-28 2T | 8970M@ 950 / 1250 |


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2014)

ein_typ schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht dass es so geil sein kann der Letzte zu sein



Für den letzten Platz hat es leider nicht ganz gereicht, aber Vorletzter ist ja auch was  :

| 132 | Softy | i3-4330 @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Intel HD 4600 @ 1150 / 800 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


****UPDATE****


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Januar 2014)

Ein bisschen die Karte getestet. 

3022 l Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 3,8Ghz | DDR3 @ 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti WF3 @ 1.200/3.500mhz l Link


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Raptor69 (29. Januar 2014)

2213| Raptor69 | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 770 @ 1306/1950 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

110| Scholle_Satt | i7-3370k @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 2T | Nvidia 9800 GT @ 602/1800 MHz | Link


Shit! Ich dachte, ich schaffe es, letzter zu werden!


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Shit! Ich dachte, ich schaffe es, letzter zu werden!



Verdammt, Du hast mich vom vorletzten Platz verdrängt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...079255-ranking-unigine-valley-unbenannt-1.jpg


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

2033| Scholle_Satt | i7-3370k @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 2T | Nvidia GTX 770 @ 1137/3506 MHz | Link


----------



## type_o (30. Januar 2014)

geschafft! Der letzte Platz ist MEINE! 

72 | type_o | P II X4 945 @ 3,6GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 8800GT @ 729/2704/1836 | LINK


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

Darf man hier disskutieren? 

Wie bist du denn mit ner 8800 GT, die höher getaktet ist, als meine 9800 GT, langsamer?


----------



## type_o (30. Januar 2014)

Schau Dir mal CPU&-Takt an!  
Dazu noch den Ram!


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

Hab ich und ich dachte, CPU und so haben relativ wenig Einfluss auf Valey...


----------



## type_o (30. Januar 2014)

Mit Standarttakt der GraKa is der Bench abgeschmiert, also musste ich takten!


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2014)

type_o schrieb:


> geschafft! Der letzte Platz ist MEINE!



Glückwunsch  

****UPDATE****


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

type_o schrieb:


> Mit Standarttakt der GraKa is der Bench abgeschmiert, also musste ich takten!


 
Verdammt, ich werde meinen Athlon 64 reaktivieren!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Januar 2014)

seit wann können die 8800/9800gt den DX11 ? ist doch nur DX10 

da ich noch immer auf die richtige Custom R9 290 warte , vor allem alle Tests der neuen Customs , habe ich nun mal aus spaß mit gebencht aber leider hat es nicht für den letzten Platz gereicht

142| Evgasüchtiger| i7-4770k @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-28- 1T | Intel HD4600 @ 1300/1067 MHz |


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> aber leider hat es nicht für den letzten Platz gereicht



Da musst Du Dich schon mehr anstrengen  Lass doch mal Prime und Furmark parallel dazu laufen 

****UPDATE****


----------



## type_o (30. Januar 2014)

Das mit DX10 der Karten ist korrekt! 
Aber sie haben den Bench grad eben so geschafft.  
Wenn Softy möchte, kann er mich wieder aus der Wertung nehmen, wegen fehlendem DX11! 
Oder er macht noch ne Liste für DX10- GraKa's!  
Dann geb ich der 'Alten' nochmal richtig Feuer!


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

Ich musste Valley auch 3 mal laufen lassen, bis ich ein Ergebnis hatte. Vorher ist Valley immer gechrashed! Und das mit DX10 ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber es ist ja schon seit längerm ne GTS 250 im Ranking, da dachte ich, dass kann ich auch!


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2014)

Da es ja nicht gerade um Podiumsplätze geht (zumindest von oben gesehen ), lass ich mal 5 gerade sein


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich musste Valley auch 3 mal laufen lassen, bis ich ein Ergebnis hatte. Vorher ist Valley immer gechrashed! Und das mit DX10 ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber es ist ja schon seit längerm ne GTS 250 im Ranking, da dachte ich, dass kann ich auch!


 
Die Karte musste einfach an die frische Luft, da half ein Spaziergang im Wald gut.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. Februar 2014)

2863| stimpi2k4| i7-920 @ 4,2 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24- 2T | ATI R9 290x @ 1170/1580 MHz |


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2014)

Amd


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> 2863| stimpi2k4| i7-920 @ 4,2 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24- 2T | ATI R9 290x @ 1170/1580 MHz |



Musst mal ein paar Dienste und Hintergrundprogramme ausschalten, dann wird das noch eine bessere Score !
Du hast zum Benchen zuviel nebenher laufen.


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> 2863| stimpi2k4| i7-920 @ 4,2 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24- 2T | ATI R9 290x @ 1170/1580 MHz |



Bitte noch die CPU-Z und GPU-Z Screenshots einfügen.


----------



## franzthecat (5. Februar 2014)

Mit Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 hab ich mit OC mehr Score als im  normallauf ,mit Unigine Valley ist das anders da hab ich im OC weniger Score als im normallauf?


Ich hab Unigine Valley so eingestellt wie es auf der ersten Seite steht wie es sein soll und hab Score 2404 sind die werte zum zufrieden sein? Bild "valleyb1rr6y.gif" anzeigen.
Was ich nicht versteh ist das ich mit Overclocken weniger Score hab nur 2358?Bild "g57irc.gif" anzeigen.

Bild "heavena1jff.gif" anzeigen.
 OC   Bild "iepk9f.gif" anzeigen.


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Das ist in der Tat ungewöhnlich  Hast Du den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber installiert?


----------



## franzthecat (5. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ungewöhnlich  Hast Du den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber installiert?




Ich hab den 14.1 Catalyst Treiber gibts an den was man ausschalten oder einschalten muss vorm benchmarktest ?

Ich las den so wie er ist wie wenn er frisch installiert worden ist,vor den benchmarktest .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Ich hab den 14.1 Catalyst Treiber gibts an den was man ausschalten oder einschalten muss vorm benchmarktest ?
> 
> Ich las den so wie er ist wie wenn er frisch installiert worden ist,vor den benchmarktest .



Takt wird gehalten mit oc ?


----------



## franzthecat (6. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Takt wird gehalten mit oc ?


 

Also heißt das das das esw egal ist wie ich den Catalyst treiber vorm benchmark test einstelle?
Aber warum so verwirrende test ergebnisse.


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2014)

Nein, er meint, ob die maximale Taktfrequenz gehalten wird, oder ob die Karte zwischendurch runtertaktet (z.B. temperaturbedingt).


----------



## Mysterion90 (6. Februar 2014)

2954 | Mysterion90 | i5-4670k @ 4,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1134/3350 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Nein, er meint, ob die maximale Taktfrequenz gehalten wird, oder ob die Karte zwischendurch runtertaktet (z.B. temperaturbedingt).



Genau


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## franzthecat (7. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Nein, er meint, ob die maximale Taktfrequenz gehalten wird, oder ob die Karte zwischendurch runtertaktet (z.B. temperaturbedingt).



Ich weiss jetzt nicht weiter und was kann ich jetzt damit machen?


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2014)

Lass Dir doch mal während des Benchmarks die Auslastung der GPU und der Temperaturen anzeigen. Dann siehst Du, ob die Karte den Boost-Takt halten kann oder ob es Drops gibt.


----------



## franzthecat (7. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Lass Dir doch mal während des Benchmarks die Auslastung der GPU und der Temperaturen anzeigen. Dann siehst Du, ob die Karte den Boost-Takt halten kann oder ob es Drops gibt.



Mein Unigine Valley zeigt keine Temperatur an bleibt immer auf 0 oder utopischen zahl die so oder so ähnlich aussieht 6648,6332 ,von der lautstärke des Lüfter weiss ich ungefähr wie heiss es wird.
Ich kann nur beim Benchmark Frams usw beoobachten und ein richtiger sturz war dabei nicht zu sehn.
Was wäre wenn einer zu sehen wäre was könnt ich dann machen? Ich würds trotzdem mal damit probiern mit dem was man dann machen könnte.


----------



## Mysterion90 (7. Februar 2014)

Neue Ergebnisse mit einem Mod Bios:

3089 | Mysterion90 | i5-4670k @ 4,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1275/3375 | Link


----------



## Ion (7. Februar 2014)

Neuer Eintrag, da neue Karte:

3014 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1202/3506MHz | Link


Max. OC folgt dann später


----------



## Axonia (7. Februar 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Neuer Eintrag, da neue Karte:
> 
> 3014 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1202/3506MHz | Link
> 
> ...


 
Los 
Gib mal Gas da  Dir fehlen ja noch 600 Punkte


----------



## Ion (7. Februar 2014)

Du weißt doch das meine GPU leicht rumzickt 
Wenn Maxwell dann da ist, gebe ich dir gerne deine 600 Punkte. Und noch 1000 dazu


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Die Karte musste einfach an die frische Luft, da half ein Spaziergang im Wald gut.


 
Sicher!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Los
> Gib mal Gas da  Dir fehlen ja noch 600 Punkte



Angeber


----------



## Axonia (7. Februar 2014)

> Du weißt doch das meine GPU leicht rumzickt
> Wenn Maxwell dann da ist, gebe ich dir gerne deine 600 Punkte. Und noch 1000 dazu



JA wer weiß ob ich dann auch noch mit meiner lahmen Krücke benche 



> Angeber


Hahah 
Na ich werde die Ergebnisse noch mal aktualisieren.
Aber unter Luft bzw vor allem mit dem Ref. geht da nicht mehr -.- (Im Valley jetzt)
Mal schauen was sonst noch möglich ist  
Ist ja schon nen schickes Kärtchen. 
Aber Ion muss jetzt mal Gas geben


----------



## Softy (8. Februar 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Mein Unigine Valley zeigt keine Temperatur an bleibt immer auf 0 oder utopischen zahl die so oder so ähnlich aussieht 6648,6332 ,von der lautstärke des Lüfter weiss ich ungefähr wie heiss es wird.
> Ich kann nur beim Benchmark Frams usw beoobachten und ein richtiger sturz war dabei nicht zu sehn.
> Was wäre wenn einer zu sehen wäre was könnt ich dann machen? Ich würds trotzdem mal damit probiern mit dem was man dann machen könnte.



Du kannst die Frequenz, Auslasung usw. mit GPU-Z aufzeichnen (--> bei "Log to file" ein Häkchen setzen). Das kannst Du dann mit diesem Tool hier auswerten: LogViewer für AIDA64, HWINFO, GPU-Z ist da ! - ComputerBase Forum


**Update**


----------



## franzthecat (8. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst die Frequenz, Auslasung usw. mit GPU-Z aufzeichnen (--> bei "Log to file" ein Häkchen setzen). Das kannst Du dann mit diesem Tool hier auswerten: LogViewer für AIDA64, HWINFO, GPU-Z ist da ! - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> 
> **Update**



Das hab ich jetzt gemacht. Overclock [img=http://abload.de/thumb/cpuztest23xsw.gif] ich hab im Overclocken eine lücke ,und was kann man da jetzt machen das die zu ist?
                             ,       Normallauf  [img=http://abload.de/thumb/testnormal6ridh.gif]


Ich mach jetzt dann noch ein paar Tests.Die neuen test sehen auch nicht besser aus aber anders.  

[img=http://abload.de/thumb/skallatesttwdza.gif]
OC [img=http://abload.de/thumb/skallaocgbeaq.gif]

Was kann ich jetzt machen ich Flash mal ein anderes bios drauf auf die Grafikkarte.


----------



## jack56 (8. Februar 2014)

Wo wird in der Regel das Benchmarkergebnis gespeichert? 
Hab einfach auf Speichern geklickt und kann's jetzt nicht mehr wiederfinden.

Und bei GPU-Z Log-to-File einschalten und von CPU-Z nur ein Bild machen, richtig?


Edit: Ich muss es eh nochmal neu machen. Kann mir das einmal einer für Doofe erklären?

Edit2: Ich denke ich hab's raus. In einer halben Stunde müsste ich das Bild fertig haben.


----------



## jack56 (8. Februar 2014)

2029 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1000/1300 | Link

Ist alles korrekt?


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2014)

jack56 schrieb:


> Ist alles korrekt?



Ja, das passt so  Aber der Score ansich ist recht niedrig für eine R9-290.


----------



## DelloxD (9. Februar 2014)

2054 | DelloxD | FX-8350 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz @ 1440 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 GHz Edition @ 1230/1700 | Link


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## franzthecat (9. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich brauch einen Kurs für doofe welches Update?


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2014)

Wie welches Update?  Die Rangliste habe ich aktualisiert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Ich brauch einen Kurs für doofe welches Update?



Loooooool


----------



## franzthecat (9. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie welches Update?  Die Rangliste habe ich aktualisiert.



Hahahaha Ich dacht du meintest ich soll ein an Update aufstellen naja wie auch immer.


----------



## Axonia (10. Februar 2014)

Made my Day


----------



## RyuUUU (11. Februar 2014)

musste eine kleinere auflösung nehmen da mein Monitor keine 1920x1080 kann ;D


----------



## Ion (11. Februar 2014)

RyuUUU schrieb:


> musste eine kleinere auflösung nehmen da mein Monitor keine 1920x1080 kann ;D


 Dein Beitrag erfüllt auch keine der anderen Regeln, um in die Liste aufgenommen zu werden, von daher ist das nicht so schlimm


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Februar 2014)

Fenster-Mode bei 1°C Außentemperatur, 20°C - 18°C Raumtemperatur und der Karte wurde es nicht warm. 

3114 l Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3Ghz | DDR3 @ 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti WF3 @ 1.270/3.500mhz l Link

Wobei hier eher die CPU limitiert.


----------



## Mysterion90 (12. Februar 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wobei hier eher die CPU limitiert.


 
Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2014)

RANGLISTENUPDATE


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Februar 2014)

Naja, ab und zu habe ich eine GPU Auslastung von 75 bis 85%. Von dem her kann es schon sein.


----------



## Mysterion90 (14. Februar 2014)

Und wie ist die CPU Auslastung dabei? Wenn sie nicht 100% ist, dann liegt die geringe Auslastung der Graka an was anderem. Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ein i7 3820@4,3 eine GTX 780Ti ausbremsen würde. Ich hab einen i5-4670k@4.0Ghz, der langsamer ist und eine GTX 780/780Ti nicht ausbremst. Von 4.0 auf 4.4Ghz gab ganze 0,2 FPS. Die CPU ist also eher irrelevant solange es ein 2500k/3570k/4670k oder ein i7 ist. 

Mit deinem Score stimmt aber was nicht, der müsste höher sein. Ich hab mit ner GTX 780@1275 3089 Punkte.


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Februar 2014)

Naja, solange es nur bei dem einen Benchmark ist, kann ich damit leben. Wobei, es kann auch an ganz was anderem liegen.

Edit: Die CPU ist es nicht.


----------



## Niclasm90 (19. Februar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=718909&d=1392803829&thumb=1&stc=1
Meine XFX HD 7870


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Niclasm90,

willkommen im Forum  Wenn Du mit ins Ranking willst, poste das Ergebnis bitte so, wie im Startpost angegeben.


----------



## type_o (19. Februar 2014)

Sorry; aber damit kann 'Softy', NIX anstellen!!! 
Bitte danach posten: 
*Punktzahl  | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command  Rate | Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link 

Alles weitere im Startpost! 
*


----------



## VikingGe (19. Februar 2014)

1862 | VikingGe | Phenom II X6 1090T @3.7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL7-7-7-20 1T | GTX 670 @ 1175/1752| Link

Punktemäßig jetzt mit dem neuen Treiber endlich da, wo das System hingehört - +30% gegenüber dem 332.21.


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2014)

**Update**


----------



## Ion (20. Februar 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Neuer Eintrag, da neue Karte:
> 
> 3014 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1202/3506MHz | Link
> 
> ...


 
*Update *

3207 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1241/3602MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2014)

**Update**


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich weis nicht wieso, aber meine Karte mag Valley nicht. Wen ich mir die Ergebnisse im Heaven Thread anschaue, passt es. Warscheinlich liegt´s an HT. ^^ Der VRAM ist es nicht.


----------



## Axonia (21. Februar 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> *Update *
> 
> 3207 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1241/3602MHz | Link


 
Watt ... 
Schon Schluss  


Wobei uns der Winter aus Benchsicht diesmal auch wirklich nicht unterstützt hat  
Aber dein Speicher geht nen ganz guts Stück besser als meine alte Asus GTX 780.


----------



## xtremefunky (21. Februar 2014)

Da noch keiner die 2900 mit einer 290(x) geknackt hat (hier), werd ich das mal übernehmen 

WLP gewechselt, dadurch sank die maximale Temperatur mit dem X3 von 82°c auf 68°c (gelid gc extreme).

Konnte dann folgende Neueinstellungen vornehmen:

Mem: 1350MHz -> 1440MHz
Core: 1175MHz -> 1185MHz

Hätte mir ned gedacht, dass ich mich bis auf 29xx hochprügel, aber yeah 


2926 │ Xtremefunky │ i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz │ 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T │ R9-290X @ 1185/1440 │ LINK


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2014)

**Update**


----------



## xtremefunky (22. Februar 2014)

Wie wird eigentlich vorgegangen bei Punktegleichheit?

Hätte jetzt einen da mit 2934.
Nochmal alle Fenster aufgerissen und dann lief er mit 1450 und 1183 durch.

Meine FPS sind 70,1 - Der andere hat hier 70,1
Min Frames sind bei mir 30,6 zu 33,8
Und Maximum, 132,9 zu 126,9


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2014)

Das steht im Startpost: 



> Bei Punktegleichstand erfolgt der Eintrag in die Rangliste in der Reihenfolge des höchsten Min. FPS-Wert.


----------



## xtremefunky (22. Februar 2014)

Soooo, nach langen tüfteln und lüften, hab ich endlich einen Final Score. 

Lief mit bitten und betteln beim 2. Durchlauf durch 

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, warum mein Memory auf einmal mehr packt.

Damals, mit 1355-1375 voll am bitten und betteln, dass es läuft und jetzt rennen mal so 1440 rockstable.
1455 laufen auch. Komisch. Naja hier der Score. Wäre beinahe wieder eine "Punktlandung" geworden 


2944 │ Xtremefunky │ i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz │ 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T │ R9-290X @ 1185/1455 │ LINK


----------



## Ion (22. Februar 2014)

Mit einer 290X aber immer noch ein schwacher Score, meine (eigentlich langsamere) 780 bringt mehr ein. Verstehs wer will


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2014)

Das ist eben so bei Benchmarks, der eine liegt er mehr den grünen, ein anderer mehr den roten.


----------



## Ion (22. Februar 2014)

Valley ist aber von allen bisher der noch neutralste, zumindest in meinen Augen.


----------



## wolflux (22. Februar 2014)

Hm, die 290x sind aber rar.
Ich geselle mich nachher zu euch,mit meiner 780.Lets Bench @


----------



## drspeed (22. Februar 2014)

Moin 
Ich habe ein Problem bei den Heaven Benchmark/Unigine Valley  da kommt es doch ziemlich oft
zu so ne komischen Ruckler.Die sehen so aus wie Ladevorgänge(Nachladevorgang)
Hat von euch auch jemand so ne komischen Ruckler trotz hoher Fps?
Die Temps sind bei mir auch nicht hoch liegen Max bei 74Grad.
Habe die Karte normal laufen 1040/1300Mhz.
Habe echt keine Idee mehr wo dran das liegen könnte.Habe auch schon in anderen Themen gefragt.
Habe aber leider noch nirgends eine Antwort bekommen


----------



## xtremefunky (22. Februar 2014)

Jo, hab die auch. Du meinst Microruckler, richtig?
Einer z.B. der eigentlich immer ist, ist der, der nach / in der Szene ist, bei der man ziemlich weit
oben am Himmel ist und die Max FPS nach oben schießen. 

Die Microruckler werden aber eigentlich nicht zu den Min Frames gezählt. 
Zumindest nicht oft. Bei meinen 2x6950 Gespann war das allerdings doch so vereinzelt. 

kannst ja mal versuchen Valley in deinen Ram zu installieren. 
Sichwort: "AmdRamDisk"

Vielleicht wirds dann besser


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## wolflux (22. Februar 2014)

Sorry Softy bist genau unter mir ,trotzdem DANKE für den Eintrag 


3449 │ wolflux │ i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz │ 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T │ GTX 780 @ 1321/1875 │


----------



## Ion (22. Februar 2014)

Kann bitte mal jemand mit einer 780 den Axonia platt machen? Muss doch möglich sein?


----------



## rorschach666 (22. Februar 2014)

2221 l rorschach666 | Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 @ 3.30GHz | DDR3 @ 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1261/1973 MHz l Link


----------



## wolflux (22. Februar 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Kann bitte mal jemand mit einer 780 den Axonia platt machen? Muss doch möglich sein?


 
Jep, mit einer Wakü, EVGA und einem EV Bot.


----------



## Axonia (22. Februar 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Kann bitte mal jemand mit einer 780 den Axonia platt machen? Muss doch möglich sein?


 

You Mad Bro ? 
Würde lieber ne Titan Black oder ebenfalls eine TI nehmen. 

Aber wartet ab bis meine dann "endlich" mal unter Wasser fürs Benchen ist 
Mal schauen was da noch möglich ist, oder ob die 0815 Spannungsgversorgung dann Schluss macht  

Aber wäre cool, dann könnte ich noch etwas kämpfen 
So ist ja auch Öde


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2014)

wolflux schrieb:


> Sorry Softy bist genau unter mir ,trotzdem DANKE für den Eintrag






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@all 
Bitte dieses Zeichen zur Trennung der Werte verwenden: "|". Kein "?" und kein "l". Da sind kleine, aber feine Unterschiede 

@Rest
Bitte Startpost beachten:



Softy schrieb:


> Ach ja, außer für Woiferl94 ist  streng verboten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VikingGe (23. Februar 2014)

> kannst ja mal versuchen Valley in deinen Ram zu installieren.
> Sichwort: "AmdRamDisk"


Man muss den nur einmal komplett durchlaufen lassen, damit alle Daten im RAM sind. Dann merkt man auch, dass es da nicht etwa die Festplatte ist, die da bremst, weil die nämlich gar nicht benutzt wird, sondern die CPU. Die Szene scheint für die Engine einfach zu viel zu sein.


----------



## bode_lfc (23. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute ich hab ein Problemchen. Seit meinem Update auf den CCC 14.1 neueste Beta vom letzten WHQL glaube 13.12 heißt er habe ich beim Unigine Valley mit meiner R9 290 nur noch die Hälfte an Punkten. Einbruch von ca. 2500 auf 1100 Punkten und die FPS natürlich auch dementsprechend gedropt. Temperatur liegt weiterhin bei ca. 60-70 Grad also daran liegts net. Hatte eigentlich vorgahbt die Karte heute zu Overclocken einfach aus langeweile und um mal zu schauen was so geht  aber so macht das ja keinen Sinn. GPU Last wie immer zwischen 95-100 % beim Benchmark. Habt ihr ne Idee was ich ausprobieren kann außer wieder den Treiber zu wechseln ? 
PS: In Battlefield 4 hab ich keine Leistungseinbrüche da ist alles wie gehabt.



edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (24. Februar 2014)

Was hat du gemacht?


----------



## wolflux (1. März 2014)

UPDATE / Danke Softy 

3561 │ wolflux │ i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz │ 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T │ GTX 780 @ 1400/1857 │


----------



## Softy (1. März 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Axonia (1. März 2014)

wolflux schrieb:


> UPDATE / Danke Softy
> 
> 3561 │ wolflux │ i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz │ 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T │ GTX 780 @ 1400/1857 │


 
Sehr schönes Ergebnis. Die 1400Mhz würde ich auch gerne mal schaffen, aber derzeit einfach nicht möglich 
Geht noch mehr als 1400 Mhz, oder ist jetzt wirklich Schluss mit Lustig ?


----------



## wolflux (1. März 2014)

Hi Axonia,verrate ich nicht,He He, ne Quatsch , ist mit der Referenzkarte bei 1,31 Volt absolutes Maximum,ist verrückt aber genau 1400 MHz., mehr geht nicht.Zumindest nicht im Benchmark .leider  aber CPU.kann noch bis 5 GHz 

Gruss wolflux


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. März 2014)

Ich sollte mein Beast auch mal wieder quälen, wird aber erst gemacht wenn der MK26 da ist


----------



## Ruebenbauer (2. März 2014)

5051 │Ruebenbauer│ i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz │ 16BG Kit@1866 MHz 10-11-10-30--2T 1.5 Volt │ SLI GeForce GTX 780 GPU 1202MHz@ Speicher 3305MHz │


----------



## Ruebenbauer (2. März 2014)

*Update*


Update
5093 │Ruebenbauer│ i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz │ 16BG Kit@1866 MHz 10-11-10-30--2T 1.5 Volt │ SLI GeForce GTX 780 GPU 1202MHz@ Speicher 3402MHz |


----------



## LastChaosTyp (2. März 2014)

So hier mein Score  Ist leider nicht so atemraubend, reicht mir aber


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2014)

Was ist Valley eigentlich?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (2. März 2014)

Das ist einfach ein Benchmark, also ein Test deiner Hardware. Dieses Benchmark gibt dir dann eine Punktzahl aus und die wird hier vergilchen.


----------



## Softy (3. März 2014)

@LastChaosTyp

Bitte das Ergebnis im vorgegebenen Schema posten, wenn Du mit in die Liste willst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (4. März 2014)

1280 | LastChaosTyp | i7-2600 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1006/1502/1072 | Link


----------



## ein_typ (8. März 2014)

2408 | ein_typ | i5-3570K @ 3.8 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600, 9-9-9-24, 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...anking-unigine-valley-r9290uniginebeweis1.png





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysterion90 (10. März 2014)

3292 | Mysterion90 | i5-4670K @ 4.2 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1346/1752 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=723470&d=1394468053

GPUZ zeigt nicht den tatsächlich anliegenden Takt. Es waren 1346Mhz. Die Karte könnte 1380+ machen nur leider reicht mein Netzteil nicht dafür (bequiet E9 580W)


----------



## Ruebenbauer (10. März 2014)

Wie viel Spannung hast du der Karte gegeben?


----------



## Mysterion90 (10. März 2014)

~1.162 - 1.175v


----------



## Mysterion90 (11. März 2014)

Neues Netzteil, neue Taktraten o_O

3371| Mysterion90 | i5-4670K @ 4.2 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1411/1777 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=723715&d=1394560116

Es waren nicht 1417 wie GPU-Z sagt sondern 1411. Da ist jetzt aber vorerst auch Schluss, 1424 gingen mit ~1.359v einfach nicht und höher möchte in unter Luft nicht gehen. Ab 1360 skaliert die Karte beschissen und braucht viel Volt für nur einen +13Mhz Schritt. 1306 gehen mit ~1.152v stabil.


----------



## Softy (12. März 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## JustJojo (14. März 2014)

Endlich mit Full HD. Alles mit Werkstakt. OC wird erst nach Garantieablauf gemacht 

2722| JustJojo | i7-4770K @ 3.5 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1006/1553/1046 |

Dürfte dann wohl Platz 38 sein


----------



## crisinmud (14. März 2014)

Single GPU Rangliste (1080p):
2690 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 290 BDDE @ 1110/1578MHz | Link


----------



## Tommi1 (14. März 2014)

Singel GPU:

2630 | Tommi1 | AMD FX8350 @ 4,8Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | EVGA GTX780 @ 1123/1502 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2014)

@Tommi1
Der Link funktioniert leider nicht, bitte nachtragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommi1 (15. März 2014)

Mist. Da ist wohl was schief gelaufen. Geändert.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2014)

*update*


----------



## Amok1968 (16. März 2014)

Singel GPU:

Intel i7 3770K @ 4,4Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | EVGA GTX-780  Max Boost @ 1019/1575 MHz    http://s14.directupload.net/images/140317/2z3l4w6i.jpg

Score:2626


----------



## Softy (16. März 2014)

*update*


----------



## Axonia (16. März 2014)

Mysterion90 schrieb:


> Neues Netzteil, neue Taktraten o_O
> 
> 3371| Mysterion90 | i5-4670K @ 4.2 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1411/1777 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=723715&d=1394560116
> 
> Es waren nicht 1417 wie GPU-Z sagt sondern 1411. Da ist jetzt aber vorerst auch Schluss, 1424 gingen mit ~1.359v einfach nicht und höher möchte in unter Luft nicht gehen. Ab 1360 skaliert die Karte beschissen und braucht viel Volt für nur einen +13Mhz Schritt. 1306 gehen mit ~1.152v stabil.



Sehr schönes Ergebnis von dir 
Wurde unter Luft sicherlich trotzdem recht warm


----------



## simder (16. März 2014)

4843| simder | i7-4930k @ 4.0 Ghz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 10-10-10-27 2T | 2xGTX 780TI @ 1150/1850 |Link


----------



## Axonia (16. März 2014)

simder schrieb:


> 4843| simder | i7-4930k @ 4.0 Ghz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 780TI @ 1150/1850 |Link


 
Ich wundere mich gerade wieso die Punkte so hoch sind, bis ich sehe, dass du ja SLI verwendest.


----------



## Softy (16. März 2014)

*update*


----------



## D-zibel (19. März 2014)

5311 | D-zibel | i7-4930K @ 4.5 GHz | 32GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-27 | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 mhz


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*update*


----------



## Raptor69 (20. März 2014)

habe da mal ne frage. wieso stürzt valley und heaven im vollbildmodus ab? im fenstermodus habe ich keine probleme. habe eine inno3d gtx780 hercules 3x ultra. 
der treiber wird auch nicht zurückgesetzt. 3dmark 2013 läuft ohne probleme durch.


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2014)

Neue Karte, neues Glück.  Kann man die 7970 drin stehen lassen? Wenn nicht, dann bitte ersetzen durch die 290 Stock Referenzkarte, mal zum Start:


2362 | beren2707 | i7-4770K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-30 1T | R9-290 @ 947/1250 | Link


----------



## SilverTobias90 (26. März 2014)

Nochmal mit neuem Takt durchlaufen lassen
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tobi

1845 | SilverTobias90 | Intel I5-3570K @4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-21 1T | AMD 7950 @1150/1400



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (26. März 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Saguya (27. März 2014)

1598 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 @4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR1 | AMD 270x @1290/1600 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saguya (27. März 2014)

*Update*

1621 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 @4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR1 | AMD 270x @1299/1600 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (27. März 2014)

*update*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

2452 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1040/1350 | Link

So wenig nur


----------



## Softy (28. März 2014)

*update*


----------



## crisinmud (29. März 2014)

Single GPU Rangliste (1080p):
2011 | crisinmud | I5-4570@3,6Ghz (allCores) | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 280X @ 1160/1625MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (30. März 2014)

*update*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 2452 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1040/1350 | Link
> 
> So wenig nur



Gib mehr gas .....standart takt.....pfui


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2014)

2687 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1150/1350 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 2687 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1150/1350 | Link



Geht doch  na warte wenn ich meine VaporX erst habe


----------



## Neion (6. April 2014)

hier mal meiner

2900 | Neion | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-10-10-28 1T | R9 290X @ 1150/1500 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. April 2014)

Welche R9 290x knackt mal die 3000er Marke 
1250/1600sollten doch locker gehen


----------



## ins3rtn4me (8. April 2014)

636 | MRX7fan | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 280 @ 700/1425/1300 | Link

Hoffentlich kommt meine R9 290 bald an, das ist peinlich... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ein_typ (8. April 2014)

Der Thread hier ist wohl mit Softy gestorben, oder?


----------



## minicoopers (8. April 2014)

Softy wird den Thread sicherlich nach seinem "Urlaub" weiterführen. Dauert halt nur etwas länger bis das nächste Update kommt


----------



## ein_typ (9. April 2014)

Dürfte man erfahren, weshalb das Forum ihm "Zwangsurlaub" verordnet hat?


----------



## BertB (9. April 2014)

musst ihn wohl selber fragen, wenn er zurück ist,
die moderatoren sagen da nix

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ches-6417-picture729132-valley-5909x1080.html
außerhalb der wertung
5908x1080


----------



## Ion (10. April 2014)

Ohne Softy bricht doch der halbe Benchmark-Thread zusammen 
Hoffe er kommt wieder


----------



## tsd560ti (12. April 2014)

1814 | tsd560ti | Fx6100@4,38/2,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1668 MHz CL 10-11-11-28 1T |Radeon Hd 7950 @1210/1550Mhz|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...5-ranking-unigine-valley-valley-1210_1550.jpg
Nur schade, dass dank CPU-Limit nur 10 Punkte mehr im Vergleich zu 1165/1450 erreicht wurden, die 1100er Tahitis mit i5 ziehen alle vorbei


----------



## xtremefunky (17. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche R9 290x knackt mal die 3000er Marke
> 1250/1600sollten doch locker gehen


 
Ich könnts nochmal versuchen. Bin schon ziemlich nah dran mit 2944P  :`D

Mehr läuft ned.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Ich könnts nochmal versuchen. Bin schon ziemlich nah dran mit 2944P  :`D
> 
> Mehr läuft ned.
> 
> * SPOILER *



Schade eigentlich


----------



## nafetss (17. April 2014)

3465...habs mal versucht, was sagt ihr dazu....? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









i7 3770k / evga K|NGP|N  / Z77X-UP7 / G.Skill 1866 16Gb / Samsung EVO 256 Gb / Zalman CNPS 9900A


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. April 2014)

nafetss schrieb:


> 3465...habs mal versucht, was sagt ihr dazu....?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Mit einer Kingpin sollte da definitiv mehr drin sein


----------



## 0madmexx0 (18. April 2014)

...dann zwänge ich mich auch mal rein in die Rangliste 

1667 |0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 @ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1333Mhz, CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 950/1375 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonleon1 (18. April 2014)

Soooo ... Ich habe meine R9 270x mal ausgequetscht  Recht hohes Ergebnis sogar :O


1787 | Leonleon1 | Intel i7 3770 @ 3,400 ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 Mhz, CL9-9-9-24 1T | R9 270x @ 1180/1400  | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/png.gif


----------



## xtremefunky (20. April 2014)

Soooooo... kleines Ostergeschenk an den EVGASüchtigen 

Accelero III modifiziert. Grafikkarte jetzt 5°c kühler und Spannungswandler von 97°c auf 50°c damit gebracht. 

Ich würde sagen 3000 Points geknackt, jetzt müssen 4000 angesteuert werden 

3004 │ Xtremefunky │ i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz │ 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T │ R9-290X @ 1194/1498 │ LINK


----------



## panzer000 (22. April 2014)

2670 | Panzer000 | AMD FX 8350 4,5 GHZ | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1333 Mhz, CL9-9-9-24 1T | Nvida GTX 780 1080/Boost 1200/ ram 1602 |


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Soooooo... kleines Ostergeschenk an den EVGASüchtigen
> 
> Accelero III modifiziert. Grafikkarte jetzt 5°c kühler und Spannungswandler von 97°c auf 50°c damit gebracht.
> 
> ...



Daaaaaanke  geht doch ....3100 schaffste auch locker


----------



## micsterni14 (23. April 2014)

Deprimierend, wie weit meine gtx680 mittlerweile schon hinterherhängt...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2014)

Das sagen 780 Besitzer in zwei Jahren auch


----------



## nafetss (23. April 2014)

geb mir mühe habe aber zur zeit andere Probleme, cpu taktet nicht hoch bleibt bei 1,6 Ghz


----------



## xtremefunky (24. April 2014)

Nene 3100 kannst du dann mit deiner VaporX versuchen 

Was is eigentlich mit Softy?
Da steht "gesperrt" o.O
Was da los?
Aufklärung, bitte?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. April 2014)

Der kommt bald wieder. Datum steht auf meiner Pinnwand.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. April 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Nene 3100 kannst du dann mit deiner VaporX versuchen
> 
> Was is eigentlich mit Softy?
> Da steht "gesperrt" o.O
> ...



Ok


----------



## LastChaosTyp (25. April 2014)

Schaut mal auf den Platz mit 2033 Punkten. Da ist der CPU Name falsch. Da müsste denke ich mal i7-3770k hin


----------



## simder (25. April 2014)

3153| simder | i7-4930k @ 4.4 Ghz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 780TI @ 1212/1800    Unbenannt2.JPG - directupload.net


----------



## matt1314 (26. April 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Deprimierend, wie weit meine gtx680 mittlerweile schon hinterherhängt...


 
Du meinst wohl eher meine.


----------



## simder (26. April 2014)

ach die 680 kann mit oc noch gut mithalten


----------



## StefanStg (27. April 2014)

Ich mache für Softy mal ein kleines Update

*update*



Softy schrieb:


> Ranking _*Single-GPU*_
> 
> *Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |    Grafikarte(n)  @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*
> 
> ...


----------



## LaMort (3. Mai 2014)

2553 | LaMort | i5-4670k @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | R9 290 @ 1075/1300 | Link


----------



## ninja85 (7. Mai 2014)

3640 | i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 CL9 | GTX 780 Ti 1348/7888 |


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2014)

2548 | PCGHGS | i7 4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1660MHz CL 6-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @ 1000/2500 | Link


----------



## ninja85 (9. Mai 2014)

3678 | i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 CL9-8-8-24 | GTX 780 Ti 1358/7960 |


----------



## Shzlmnzl (13. Mai 2014)

1825 | Shzlmnzl | AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T @ 3,8 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | R9 280X @ 1130/1650 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

Update

 1080p:

3044 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133 10-11-10-28-178-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Vapor x @ 1250/1700 Mhz


----------



## xtremefunky (14. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 1080p:
> 
> 3044 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133 10-11-10-28-178-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Vapor x @ 1250/1700 Mhz


 



Wasser oder Luft?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Wasser oder Luft?


 
Luft


----------



## xtremefunky (14. Mai 2014)

Fühl mich gedisst ..... 
Mal schauen....wie lang noch 3044 bleiben  hihihi


----------



## Axonia (14. Mai 2014)

ninja85 schrieb:


> 3678 | i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 CL9-8-8-24 | GTX 780 Ti 1358/7960 |


 
Das gibts doch nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Luft



Jepp


----------



## Flexarius (16. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich habe den Test mal unter OS X Mavericks 10.9.3 und Windows 8.1 laufen lassen. Beides auf einen 2012er iMac 27 i5 mit Geforce 680MX mit 2GB. Die Grafikkarte ist im Notebookbereich eine der stärksten (oder wars sie 

OS X: 1095 Punkte
Win 8.1: 1301 Punkte

MfG


----------



## BertB (16. Mai 2014)

hier nochmal eins außerhalb der wertung
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-benches-6417-picture738484-uhd4k-valley.html


----------



## noomilicios (22. Mai 2014)

3081 | noomilicios | 3770K@4.8 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 | r9 290x@1215/1625


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

noomilicios schrieb:


> 3081 | noomilicios | 3770K@4.8 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 | r9 290x@1215/1625



Verdammt dann muss ich ja nochmals nachlegen ...die 40punte muss ich noch irgendwie rausholen 

lass mich doch nicht von einer 290x verblasen


----------



## noomilicios (23. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Verdammt dann muss ich ja nochmals nachlegen ...die 40punte muss ich noch irgendwie rausholen
> 
> lass mich doch nicht von einer 290x verblasen


 
Hehe, na dann, ran an den Speck 
Bei meiner 290x ist das das Ende der Fahnenstange, alles drüber gibt Artefakte @ +144mV und viel höher will ich nicht gehen, ist mir nen bisschen zu heikel, selbst unter Wasser...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

noomilicios schrieb:


> Hehe, na dann, ran an den Speck
> Bei meiner 290x ist das das Ende der Fahnenstange, alles drüber gibt Artefakte @ +144mV und viel höher will ich nicht gehen, ist mir nen bisschen zu heikel, selbst unter Wasser...



Jo alles bei mir über 1250/1700 @1,29v Max (+200mv) ergibt artefakte  cpu habe ich noch Luft nach oben....aber wird eventuell nur ein paar punkte raushauen ....4,7ghz ist null problemo ...wird schwer unter Luft


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Mai 2014)

schade ich kann nicht mitmachen da nur 1360x768


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

Update nur cputakt erhöht..bringt kaum was...nun muss ich später die graka noch bisl ausquetschen

1080p:

3050 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.7 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133 10-11-10-28-178-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Vapor x @ 1250/1700 Mhz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

Weis einer von euch was mit dem netten softy geschehen  ist ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Weis einer von euch was mit dem netten softy geschehen  ist ?


 
Der ist nur noch im luxx zur zeit


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der ist nur noch im luxx zur zeit



Das geht nicht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das geht nicht


 
Ich schreibe ihm mal an.
Vielleicht aktualisiert er hier mal.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich schreibe ihm mal an.
> Vielleicht aktualisiert er hier mal.



Supi danke


----------



## noomilicios (24. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Update nur cputakt erhöht..bringt kaum was...nun muss ich später die graka noch bisl ausquetschen
> 
> 1080p:
> 
> 3050 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.7 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133 10-11-10-28-178-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Vapor x @ 1250/1700 Mhz



Ja das mit dem Cpu Takt musste ich auch schon rausfinden, ab ner bestimmten grenze bringt cpu OC einfach nicht mehr viel in solchen Benchmarks, es sei denn die haben wie bei 3dmark extra noch cpu tests dabei.

Und jetzt noch nen Update von mir:

1080p:
3122 | noomilicios | 3770K@4.8 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 | r9 290x@1240/1625

mehr macht meine 290x dann auch mit +200mV (1,298V max.) nicht mit, 1250 wären zwar schön gewesen aber da gibts dann Artefakte 

Naja wenigstens hab ich die 3100er Marke geknackt...

Und zum Abschluss eine Frage an alle r9 290(x) Besitzer hier, Bencht ihr mit Boost, oder fixt ihr eure Taktraten?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2014)

noomilicios schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Cpu Takt musste ich auch schon rausfinden, ab ner bestimmten grenze bringt cpu OC einfach nicht mehr viel in solchen Benchmarks, es sei denn die haben wie bei 3dmark extra noch cpu tests dabei.
> 
> Und jetzt noch nen Update von mir:
> 
> ...



1,29v mit +200mv habe ich auch genau anliegen ...lass mich raten asic Ca 75-80 ? ich habe 77

oh man die 3100p ist schwierig  da ich auch so gut wie am Limit bin  aber für eine 290 nicht schlecht finde ich und halt lukü ist kaum noch was drinne ... Du hast wakü ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2014)

noomilicios schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Cpu Takt musste ich auch schon rausfinden, ab ner bestimmten grenze bringt cpu OC einfach nicht mehr viel in solchen Benchmarks, es sei denn die haben wie bei 3dmark extra noch cpu tests dabei.
> 
> Und jetzt noch nen Update von mir:
> 
> ...



1,29v mit +200mv habe ich auch genau anliegen ...lass mich raten asic Ca 75-80 ? ich habe 77

oh man die 3100p ist schwierig  da ich auch so gut wie am Limit bin  aber für eine 290 nicht schlecht finde ich und halt lukü ist kaum noch was drinne ... Du hast wakü ?


----------



## noomilicios (24. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 1,29v mit +200mv habe ich auch genau anliegen ...lass mich raten asic Ca 75-80 ? ich habe 77
> 
> oh man die 3100p ist schwierig  da ich auch so gut wie am Limit bin  aber für eine 290 nicht schlecht finde ich und halt lukü ist kaum noch was drinne ... Du hast wakü ?


 
Gleich zwei mal richtig, solltest Hellseher werden 
Meine asic liegt bei 76 und ja, hab mir anfang des Jahres ne Custom Wakü zugelegt da ich immer schon dran interessiert war, mich aber nie getraut hatte und die Referenz 290x schien mir da ne gute Gelegenheit (die war echt brüllend laut)


----------



## Ion (24. Mai 2014)

Der erste der mit einer 290X überhaupt in die Nähe meiner 780 kommt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2014)

Aber nicht @ games 

das die Hauptsache


----------



## Callet (24. Mai 2014)

hier stand mal ein Fehler


----------



## Ion (24. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Aber nicht @ games
> 
> das die Hauptsache


 Och in Games läuft meine auf 780Ti Classy Niveau, sollte reichen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Och in Games läuft meine auf 780Ti Classy Niveau, sollte reichen



Ach das habe ich auch @24/7


----------



## eXquisite (25. Mai 2014)

So dann wollen wir mal: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





3010 | eXquisite | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1T | R9 290X @ 1220/1600


Mehr bekommt man ohne Feintuning und ner Menge Angst vorm Kaputt machen nicht raus, ich glaube aber das bei der Karte noch mehr geht wenn da ein Profi am Werk ist.
Ich bleib lieber bei meinem "Standard" übertakten 

LG.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> So dann wollen wir mal:
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=742091"/>
> 
> Mehr bekommt man ohne Feintuning und ner Menge Angst vorm Kaputt machen nicht raus, ich glaube aber das bei der Karte noch mehr geht wenn da ein Profi am Werk ist.
> ...



Bitte richtig posten , dann kommste auch in der Rankliste


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2014)

hm, kann man valley auch auf fhd laufen lassen, wenn der tft weniger aufloesung hat?

hab ja noch n paar grakas liegen


----------



## Callet (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo!
Also bei mir skaliert es automatisch runter. Deshalb hab ich meinen Beitrag auch gelöscht  ^^
Grüßle


----------



## noomilicios (26. Mai 2014)

Update:

Und noch ein Versuch mit Mod Bios...

1080p:
3142 | noomilicios | 3770K@4.85 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1616 8-8-8-24 | r9 290x@1250/1625


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

noomilicios schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Und noch ein Versuch mit Mod Bios...
> 
> ...



Cooles Ergebnis  wieviel Spannung lag an? Artefaktfrei ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Mai 2014)

interessanter ist die kuehlung 

wasser?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> interessanter ist die kuehlung
> 
> wasser?



Noomi hat wakü.....
Meine 1250/1700mhz sind mit lukü


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Mai 2014)

accelaero xtreme?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> accelaero xtreme?



ne die normale VaporX


----------



## noomilicios (26. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Cooles Ergebnis  wieviel Spannung lag an? Artefaktfrei ?



Ja komplett Artefaktfrei 
Allerdings ist das schon ein bisschen geschummelt -> hab das pt3 bios genommen, das hat weder Idle states noch Vdroop, da liegt dann immer 1,250 V an der GPU an.
Bei +60 mV lag die Spannung dann bei konstant 1,313 V.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> interessanter ist die kuehlung
> 
> wasser?


 
Ja Custom-Wakü, die 290x wird von nem Koolance VID-AR290X Water Block (Rev.1.0) gekühlt und Spawas/Ram der karte wurden zusätzlich mit leistungsfähigen Wärmeleitpads versehen ( Phobya Wärmeleitpad Ultra 5W/mk )


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

noomilicios schrieb:


> Ja komplett Artefaktfrei
> Allerdings ist das schon ein bisschen geschummelt -> hab das pt3 bios genommen, das hat weder Idle states noch Vdroop, da liegt dann immer 1,250 V an der GPU an.
> Bei +60 mV lag die Spannung dann bei konstant 1,313 V.
> 
> Ja Custom-Wakü, die 290x wird von nem Koolance VID-AR290X Water Block (Rev.1.0) gekühlt und Spawas/Ram der karte wurden zusätzlich mit leistungsfähigen Wärmeleitpads versehen ( Phobya Wärmeleitpad Ultra 5W/mk )



Du schlingel  das lass ich mir noch offen 
wie heiß wird deine gpu und vrm ?

dann schlag mich erstmal bei Mark 11


----------



## DrDave (27. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du schlingel  das lass ich mir noch offen
> wie heiß wird deine gpu und vrm ?
> 
> dann schlag mich erstmal bei Mark 11



Hört doch mal endlich mit eurem Offtopic bla bla auf. 
Dafür gibt's andere Wege...
P.S. Das gilt übrigens auch für alle anderen Benchmark Threads.


----------



## HeinzNeu (31. Mai 2014)

3484 | HeinzNeu | i7 4770K @ 4.500 MHz | 16 GB DDR3 2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | EVGA Titan-Black @ 1300/ 3815 MHz | Link |


----------



## Kopfdreher (2. Juni 2014)

3434 | Kopfdreher | i5 4670K @ 4,3 GHz| 8 GB DDR3 2400 MHz CL 10-11-11-26 1T | GTX 780 @ 1476/1702 MHz | Link |


----------



## HeinzNeu (2. Juni 2014)

Wird die Liste eigentlich mal aktualisiert?


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

Softy macht aktuell eine PCGHX-Pause, er ist afaik im luxx unterwegs.


----------



## BertB (2. Juni 2014)

der typ ist selten da, weil er auf die moderatoren angefressen ist
ist jetzt wohl meist bei hardwareluxx
hat aber behauptet, er wolle seine threads bisweilen noch pflegen


----------



## HeinzNeu (3. Juni 2014)

Er kann angefressen sein wie er will, aber die User das spüren zu lassen, finde ich asozial. 
Die Mods. sollten einen Freiwilligen finden oder den Thread schließen. Aber das so zu belassen, geht gar nicht.


----------



## Callet (5. Juni 2014)

So, jetzt nun richtig:

1880 | Callet | i5-4670K @ 4,2GHz | 8Gb DDR3 - 1866 MHz Cl 10-11-10-30 2T | R9 280 @ 1110/1572 | Link


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Juni 2014)

So langsam glaube ich echt, der Benchmark ist CPU-Limitiert. Mit 100Mhz mehr 66 Pkt. weniger.


----------



## Ion (6. Juni 2014)

Dann müsstest du aber mehr Punkte haben statt weniger.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Juni 2014)

Ne, also meine Hd7950 hatte 100Mhz mehr und die CPU ist ein Fx6100@4,4/2,5Ghz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2014)

bei nem fx kann ich mir des vorstellen, mein i7/xeon hat max so 70% last auf einem kern.


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

4903 | Minutourus | i5 4670K @ 4.500 MHz | 16 GB DDR3 2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-25 1T | 2xSapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1060/1600 MHz


----------



## Saguya (19. Juni 2014)

*Update*

1674 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 @4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-2122MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR1 | AMD 270x @1299/1585 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (19. Juni 2014)

starker takt für ne 270x,
nice 

toxic?

edit: in der signatur stehts


----------



## Saguya (20. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> starker takt für ne 270x,
> nice
> 
> toxic?
> ...



Thx, nur irgendwie komm ich nicht an *master.of.war* mit seiner 7870 dran  schätze mal, das sind die zwei zusätzlichen CPU Kerne


----------



## BertB (20. Juni 2014)

glaub eher, 200MHz mehr beim fx, und/oder 2400er ram
20 punkte auf 1700 sind nur knapp über 1%
die runs schwanken auch etwas, mit glück bekommst vielleicht noch einen hin, der drauflegt

weiteres modul könnte aber schon auch der grund sein,
aber unterstützung für mehr als 6 threads ist schon selten,
ein relativ neuer benchmark hats aber vielleicht schon,

weiß das jemand?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2014)

das müsste man eigentlich am ehersten mit sockel 1366 oder 2011 testen.
müsste man mal knogle fragen 

974 | Chris-W201-Fan | Intel Xeon X5560 @ 4,07GHz | 8GB DDR3 - 1416MHz CL 9-9-9-27-1T | 1x Nvidia GTX750 @ 1414/2948MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=748789&d=1403293638


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unser geliebter Softy ist wieder da Yeeeaaahhhh


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (24. Juni 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (25. Juni 2014)

Neue Karte, neues Glück

2652 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | AMD R290 @ 1160/1500MHz | Link

Erstmal mit Human-OC und völlig ohne Optimierungen. Da sollte noch mehr drin sein. Aber erst nach den Prüfungen


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Unser  geliebter Softy ist wieder  da Yeeeaaahhhh





8luescreen schrieb:


>


 
Danke, danke 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Neue Karte, neues Glück
> 
> 2652 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | AMD R290 @ 1160/1500MHz | Link
> 
> Erstmal mit Human-OC und völlig ohne Optimierungen. Da sollte noch mehr drin sein. Aber erst nach den Prüfungen



Sieht doch schon mal Klasse aus 
meine 3050 musste aber knacken


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (25. Juni 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Danke, danke
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch ein Update  ?

->


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Noch ein Update  ?



Für Dich? Immer : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juni 2014)

Ich muss noch meinen Referenztakt etwas hochkriegen und dann mal mit frischem Kühler ran


----------



## freizeitmanager (29. Juni 2014)

Evola 

6020 | Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 CL 12-13-13-35-2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1230/1750MHz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich muss noch meinen Referenztakt etwas hochkriegen und dann mal mit frischem Kühler ran



Nicht labern. Benchen 



freizeitmanager schrieb:


> 6020 | Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 CL 12-13-13-35-2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1230/1750MHz
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sauberes Ergebnis  Ist das der Unterbau von Bull56? Oder bist Du gar Bull56?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freizeitmanager (29. Juni 2014)

@ Softy.  Nein, bin nicht Bull nur Ähnliche Config 😎


----------



## hellm (29. Juni 2014)

update:

1495 | hellm | i5-3470 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 660 @ 1111/1664MHz |Link


----------



## Ion (30. Juni 2014)

121 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | Intel HD4000 @ 650/800MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

freizeitmanager schrieb:


> @ Softy.  Nein, bin nicht Bull nur Ähnliche Config



Achso, dachte nur wegen gleicher CPU-Frequenz, gleicher RAM usw. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saguya (30. Juni 2014)

Endlich die 1690 genackt 

*Update*

1691 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 @4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-2122MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR1 | AMD 270x @1290/1598 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt will ich *Leonleon1* einholen, das wird aber extrem mies glaub ich 
Wobei ich nicht verstehe, wie er 1k pkt mehr haben kann 

**Edit**

Ah, versteh wohl jetzt why er mehr pkt hat, da hat wohl die Intel HD 4000 etwas geholfen


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2014)

**Update**


----------



## freizeitmanager (2. Juli 2014)

Update, ich nähere mich der Spitze 

6215| Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4.70GHz | 16GB DDR3-2800 CL 11-14-14-35-2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1270/1750MHz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverSurfer72 (9. Juli 2014)

3967| SilverSurfer72 | i7-4770X @ 4.284GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31 | 2 x GTX 770 Lightning @ 1320 core Boost 2.0 clock | 3805 MEM


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Juli 2014)

8GB DDR3 1600 - CL 9-9-9-24 / 3570k @ 4,8 Ghz  / GTX 780 Phantom GLH @ 1280/1625


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2014)

@Deathy93
Das Ergebnis beim nächsten Mal bitte im vorgegebenen Schema posten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Juli 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> @Deathy93
> Das Ergebnis beim nächsten Mal bitte im vorgegebenen Schema posten.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry!

3283 | Deathy93 | 3570k @4,8 GHz | 8GiB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Gainward Phantom GTX 780 GLH @ 1336/1631 |  Link


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Sorry!
> 
> 3283 | Deathy93 | 3570k @4,8 GHz | 8GiB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Gainward Phantom GTX 780 GLH @ 1336/1631 |  Link


 
Schon besser, jedoch kann man beim Links nichts erkennen  Aber der Onkel hat's gerichtet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egoim (25. Juli 2014)

3432 | Egoim | i7 4790k @4,7 GHz | 16GiB DDR3 1600 CL 11-11-11-28 | Sapphire R9 290X @ 1250/1750 | Link


Cool, erste AMD über 2400 ^^

gruß Egoim


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2014)

Willkommen im Forum, Egoim  Sauberes Ergebnis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juli 2014)

Egoim schrieb:


> 3432 | Egoim | i7 4790k @4,7 GHz | 16GiB DDR3 1600 CL 11-11-11-28 | Sapphire R9 290X @ 1250/1750 | Link
> 
> 
> Cool, erste AMD über 2400 ^^
> ...



jo fettes Ergebniss  du hast es aber mit 1250/1700mhz gemacht nicht mit 1250/1750mhz

komisch das du soviele Punkte mehr hast als noomilicios 

eventuell sollte ich auch mal mit den 14.6 er testen


----------



## dsdenni (29. Juli 2014)

1242 | dsdenni| i5 4670K @ 3.4 GHz | 8GiB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24| MSi R7850 2 GB @ 1050/1350 | http://abload.de/img/2drke8.png


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egoim (29. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> jo fettes Ergebniss  du hast es aber mit 1250/1700mhz gemacht nicht mit 1250/1750mhz
> 
> komisch das du soviele Punkte mehr hast als noomilicios
> 
> eventuell sollte ich auch mal mit den 14.6 er testen


 
oh, da hast du recht... habe nebenbei in einem anderen Forum ein paar Ergebnisse raus gehauen, deswegen bin ich da durcheinander gekommen ^^

Ich habe aber noch was in der Pipeline für die Karte... extremkühlungen wie SS sind hier doch erlaubt oder?


Falls es BTW wen interessiert, so ein FX bremst doch recht stark... hier mal @5GHz
http://abload.de/img/valley3182oor46.jpg

der i7 hat glatte 300 Punkte + gebracht

gruß Egoim


----------



## Softy (2. August 2014)

Egoim schrieb:


> Ich habe aber noch was in der Pipeline für die Karte... extremkühlungen wie SS sind hier doch erlaubt oder?



Ja, es sind  alle Kühlmethoden erlaubt. Wenn Du in die Liste willst, bitte das Schema, wie im Startpost vorgegeben, benutzen.


Das nächste Update gibt es in knapp 3 Wochen, da ich im Urlaub bin


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. August 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, es sind alle Kühlmethoden erlaubt. Wenn Du in die Liste willst, bitte das Schema, wie im Startpost vorgegeben, benutzen.
> 
> 
> Das nächste Update gibt es in knapp 3 Wochen, da ich im Urlaub bin



Schönen Urlaub 

 habe auch ab heute 3 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## -theF4T- (14. August 2014)

Würde auch gerne mitmachen, nur habe ich leider das Problem, das wen ich meinen FX-8320 auf mehr als 4Ghz Takt bringen will bekomme ich einen Bluescreen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. August 2014)

-theF4T- schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne mitmachen, nur habe ich leider das Problem, das wen ich meinen FX-8320 auf mehr als 4Ghz Takt bringen will bekomme ich einen Bluescreen



macht nix , da cpu oc hier in diesem Bench fast nichts bringt


----------



## -theF4T- (14. August 2014)

Trotzdem würde ich es gerne können


----------



## xtremefunky (18. August 2014)

Weil meine 290X gerade auf WaKü umgebaut wird, kommt meine iGPU mal zum Einsatz 

196 │ Xtremefunky │ i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz │ 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 │ Intel HD 4600 @ 1650/1467 │ LINK

Wer bietet mehr


----------



## Neonx (18. August 2014)

2807| Neonx | Intel Core Extreme X9650 @ 4.000 MHZ | 8 GB DDR2 @ 800, 5-5-5-18 2T | 2x XFX Radeon R9 280X @ 1100/2048/1500 |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=762490&d=1408376013


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2014)

Neonx schrieb:


> 2807| Neonx | Intel Core Extreme X9650 @ 4.000 MHZ | 8 GB DDR2 @ 800, 5-5-5-18 2T | 2x XFX Radeon R9 280X @ 1550/2048/1500 |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=762490&d=1408376013



1100/1550mhz meinste


----------



## Roundy (19. August 2014)

2735 | Roundy | i5 4670K @4,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 PCS+ @1225/1500 | Link

Dann bin ich auch ma dabei 
Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. August 2014)

2246| streetjumper16 | Intel Core i7-2600k @ 4500 MHZ | 8 GB DDR3 @ 666 MHZ | Asus GTX 680 DCII @ 1306/1902 MHZ | Link

Fast der beste GK104


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> 2735 | Roundy | i5 4670K @4,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 PCS+ @1225/1500 | Link
> 
> Dann bin ich auch ma dabei
> Gruß



da geht noch was


----------



## Leonleon1 (20. August 2014)

Hier ist meine 7970 ! Da ist auch noch ordentlich Luft nach oben! Mal sehen, was die Zeit und ein neues Netzteil bringt!

2119 | Leonleon1 | Intel i7 3770 @ 3,400 ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 Mhz, CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1100/1500       http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/762987d1408542255-ranking-unigine-valley-unbenannt.png


----------



## tobi1111 (21. August 2014)

Hier einmal mein neuer score


----------



## Softy (21. August 2014)

tobi1111 schrieb:


> Hier einmal mein neuer score



Bitte Startpost beachten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xtremefunky (21. August 2014)

@Evgasüchtiger

Ich seh gerade, dass du deiner iGPU 2Gb VRAM 
zugesichert hast. Wie hast du das hinbekommen?
Ich kann maximalen nen GB


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. August 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Ich seh gerade, dass du deiner iGPU 2Gb VRAM
> zugesichert hast. Wie hast du das hinbekommen?
> Ich kann maximalen nen GB



Habe nie was verändert  wo lieste denn das es 2GB sind?


----------



## xtremefunky (21. August 2014)

Sagt dein "Valleyscore-Bericht".
Da steht "bla bla bla 4600 (2060MB) x1"


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. August 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Sagt dein "Valleyscore-Bericht".
> Da steht "bla bla bla 4600 (2060MB) x1"



Ach Jo....stimmt 

habe wie gesagt nie was verändert .....aber im bios habe ich glaube ich mal was gesehen um GB zu zuweisen......


----------



## dsdenni (22. August 2014)

1337 | dsdenni | Intel i5 4670K @ 4.2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz, CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD7850 @ 1150/1350

http://s1.directupload.net/images/140822/5r7ug5bu.png

Das Ergebnis hat mich so was von geflasht


----------



## Softy (22. August 2014)

@dsdenni

Updates bitte kenntlich machen, das erspart mir die Sucherei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (22. August 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> @dsdenni
> 
> Updates bitte kenntlich machen, das erspart mir die Sucherei.



Werd ich nächstes mal machen!
Danke für deine Mühen


----------



## xtremefunky (23. August 2014)

Sooo..

mit WaKü ein paar vor erste Punkte raus geholt. 


3028 │ Xtremefunky │ i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz │ 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T │ R9-290X @ 1205/1500 │ LINK


----------



## Deathy93 (23. August 2014)

Ich frag mich, wie Egoim mit seiner R9 290x mit Abstand mehr Punkte hat als alle anderen hier mit einer R9 290 oder einer 290x?!


----------



## Softy (24. August 2014)

@xtremefunky

Bitte diese Striche zur Trennung verwenden: "|" ("ALT GR" + "<"), kein "l" oder "?". Danke 

@Deathy

Ja, der Score reißt etwas sehr nach oben aus, habe mich auch schon gewundert. Am besten sollte sich mal Egoim selbst dazu äußern.

Das soll jetzt keine Unterstellung sein, aber theoretisch gibt es natürlich (gerade bei AMD-Karten) die Möglichkeit, den Score (unerlaubt) nach oben zu treiben (z.B. Deaktivierung der Tessellation im Treiber). Ich hatte das hier mal "verdeutlicht" : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-ranking-3d-mark-11-a-21.html#post4182655 (Normal sind hier für die HD7950 etwa 8500 Punkte, mit max. OC unter Luft ~10000 Punkte).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raptor69 (27. August 2014)

2348 | Raptor69 | i7-2600K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1346/2020|Link

Ist eine Asus GTX680 DCII mit Wasserkühler. Die geht wie Sau. Wenn ich Lust habe, werde ich mal weiter testen. Läuft mit den Taktraten auch Gamestabil.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. August 2014)

2009 | der pc-nutzer | I5 3570K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 280 @ 1233/1498 | LINK


----------



## Softy (28. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xtremefunky (29. August 2014)

Die R9 290X auf Platz 60 hat nen schönen VRAM takt (2500MHz)


----------



## Softy (29. August 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Die R9 290X auf Platz 60 hat nen schönen VRAM takt (2500MHz)



Das passt schon so. Man kann hier entweder den realen (in diesem Fall 1250 MHz) oder den effektiven RAM-Takt (2500 MHz) angeben.

--> Graphics Double Data Rate


----------



## xtremefunky (31. August 2014)

Punktlandung würd ich mal sagen.... leider doch nicht ganz geschafft.
Kommt aber noch, EVGASüchtiger  

3050 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9-290X @ 1223/1500 | LINK


----------



## Softy (31. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## synergon (2. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x r9 290 1075/1400 i5 3570k @ 4692mhz


----------



## Softy (2. September 2014)

@synergon

Willkommen im Forum  

Bitte Startpost beachten, so wird das nix mit der Liste


----------



## synergon (2. September 2014)

4766 | synergon | i5-3570K @ 4,69 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-9-25 2T | 2x r9 290 (tri-x,vaporx) 1075/1400 Link


hoffe es past


----------



## Softy (3. September 2014)

synergon schrieb:


> hoffe es past



Jop, passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xtremefunky (3. September 2014)

Einfach mal die Ruhe vor dem Sturm genießen    
... Schon wieder Punktlandung  langsam.... wirds unheimlich 

3056 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9-290X @ 1230/1500 | LINK


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. September 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Ruhe vor dem Sturm genießen
> ... Schon wieder Punktlandung  langsam.... wirds unheimlich
> 
> 3056 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9-290X @ 1230/1500 | LINK



Sehr schön 

Du hast eine X 

Aber bin in 3Tagen wieder ausn Urlaub wieder da ... Dann word die 3060 geknackt....Habe ja den 14.7 druppe und nicht mehr den 14.4 er :~)


----------



## Ed-von_Schleckk (4. September 2014)

2735 | Ed-von_Schleckk | Xeon E3 1230v3 @ 3,5GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 1T  | R9 290 @ 1160/1700 | lINK


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. September 2014)

2055 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7-4930K @ 4,536 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2419 MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1175/1800 | Link

Das sind meine 24/7 Einstellung, nicht nur Bench stabil !


----------



## Softy (4. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ed-von_Schleckk (4. September 2014)

2901 | Ed-von_Schleckk | Xeon E3 1230v3 @ 3,5GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1200/1700 | lINK


----------



## Softy (5. September 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. September 2014)

Update


@ Xtremefunky

Du bist wieder an der Reihe



3061 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1250/1700 |Link







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. September 2014)

Warum gibst nicht gleich richtig Gas ??? Die 4.3GHz ist doch noch nicht alles oder ?


----------



## Deathy93 (6. September 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Warum gibst nicht gleich richtig Gas ??? Die 4.3GHz ist doch noch nicht alles oder ?


 

Die CPU bringt keine/kaum Punkte.

Ob 4,3 oder 4,7 GHz ist Wurst.


----------



## Kito91 (6. September 2014)

2133 | Kito91 | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 1T | GTX 770 @ 1272/1536/4104 | Link

#edit: Die Taktraten meiner GraKa zeigen bei GPU-Z was anderes an, aber im Benchmark waren es genau diese (außer den Shader, den hab ich von GPU-Z).


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. September 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die CPU bringt keine/kaum Punkte.
> 
> Ob 4,3 oder 4,7 GHz ist Wurst.



so ist es  und im Winter wird richtig gebencht und die 1300mhz angepeilt


----------



## Deathy93 (6. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so ist es  und im Winter wird richtig gebencht und die 1300mhz angepeilt


 
Jap, erst mal den Rechner nach draußen stellen und dann Gas geben


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. September 2014)

Gut dann habe ich einen andere Auffassung vom Benchen als ihr


----------



## Softy (6. September 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Gut dann habe ich einen andere Auffassung vom Benchen als ihr



Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Die CPU ist für den Valley Benchmark einfach völlig Banane, mal abgesehen von Highendsystemen mit 3 Grafikkarten oder so.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. September 2014)

Wenn es auch nur 20 Punkte bringt wenn man die CPU mehr übertaktet dann mache ich das, das für mich Benchen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. September 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Jap, erst mal den Rechner nach draußen stellen und dann Gas geben



ne nach draussen noch nie gestellt aber Dachfenster bisl auf , das reicht dann wollen es ja nett übertreiben


----------



## DonRottweiler (7. September 2014)

Moin zusammen,

habe gerade mein System (Win 8.1) neu aufgesetzt und dann zum testen ob alles läuft mal Valley durchlaufen lassen.
Bei meine alten Installation lag ich immer so zwischen 60 und 66 FPS und nem score von ca. 2700.

Beim jetzigen Test war ich verblüfft. Kamen bei Valley doch plötzlich über 73 FPS raus und ein Score von 3084. Und das obwohl die 290X gerade mal auf 1100 Mhz läuft.


----------



## DrDave (7. September 2014)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> habe gerade mein System (Win 8.1) neu aufgesetzt und dann zum testen ob alles läuft mal Valley durchlaufen lassen.
> Bei meine alten Installation lag ich immer so zwischen 60 und 66 FPS und nem score von ca. 2700.
> ...


 
Falsche Settings, du musst die Einstellungen im Startpost verwenden, sonst ist keine Vergleichbarkeit gegeben.


----------



## DonRottweiler (7. September 2014)

ah, daran lags, danke 

edith: dann hier nochmal mit den richtigen Settings. Dann paßts auch wieder.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. September 2014)

Jetzt nur noch richtig posten das der gute Softy das in die Liste aufnehmen wird


----------



## Softy (7. September 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch richtig posten das der gute Softy das in die Liste aufnehmen wird



Genau so sieht es aus  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. September 2014)

1911 | tsd560ti | FX6100@4,4/2,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1668, CL 10-11-11-28 1T | HD7950@1240/1450 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...nigine-valley-valleybench-1240-1450-1911p.png

Alten Wert (1814) bitte auslöschen 

Die Kiste rennt und brennt so langsam mal richtig, im Winter gibts frische WLP und 15° Raumtemperatur


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. September 2014)

Update für Multi-GPU (7970er bitte raus):

6072| Masterchief79 | i7 3770K@5,35GHz | 8GB DDR3-2020, CL9-9-9-24 2T | 2x 780Ti Matrix @1300/1863 | Screen

Mensch wenn SLI mit ner x4 Anbindung laufen würde, hätte ich den Highscore mit drei stück holen können^^


----------



## synergon (8. September 2014)

neuer Treiber neues glück...

4877 | synergon | i5-3570K @ 4,69 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-9-25 2T | 2x r9 290 (tri-x,vaporx) 1100/1400 Link


----------



## xtremefunky (8. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 
> @ Xtremefunky
> ...



Ich hasse dich... ich hasse dich so sehr   (kleiner Scherz)

challenge accepted


----------



## DonRottweiler (8. September 2014)

alles klar, sorry.

2780| DonRottweiler| i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 1x VTX R9 290 auf 290X geflasht @ 1170/2816 /1250 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. September 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich... ich hasse dich so sehr   (kleiner Scherz)
> 
> challenge accepted



So muss das :0)


----------



## Softy (9. September 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Alten Wert (1814) bitte auslöschen



Sehr vorbildlich   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. September 2014)

Der neue Wert ist wohl ein noch größeres Vorbild 
Ich frag mich nur wie Evgasniffiger die 2K gesprengt hat


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. September 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der neue Wert ist wohl ein noch größeres Vorbild
> Ich frag mich nur wie Evgasniffiger die 2K gesprengt hat



Ist doch nichts besonderes:0)

Guck dir die anderen zwei 7950 an mit gputakt auf 1310 & 1360mhz.....das ist mies geil :#)


----------



## Roundy (9. September 2014)

so dann muss ich mit 14.7 wohl auch nochmal ran 

2897 | Roundy | i5 4670K @4,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 PCS+ @1275/1550 | Link

Den alten wert 2735 bitte löschen.

@EVGA wenn der speicher noch hochgeht, musst du angst haben, aber bei 1600 schmiert mir der rechner ab


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> so dann muss ich mit 14.7 wohl auch nochmal ran
> 
> 2897 | Roundy | i5 4670K @4,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 PCS+ @1275/1550 | Link
> 
> ...


 

 Klasse  bei wieviel Spannung im AB? und real anliegend?


----------



## Roundy (10. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Klasse  bei wieviel Spannung im AB? und real anliegend?



Habs mit trixx gemacht, dort 200mV...
Muss ich heut mal messen, habs nicht mitgeloggt... sollte ja auch funktionieren wenn ich ohne extreme takis die 200 geb oder?
Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. September 2014)

3766 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,2GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680 @1202/1900MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Habs mit trixx gemacht, dort 200mV...
> Muss ich heut mal messen, habs nicht mitgeloggt... sollte ja auch funktionieren wenn ich ohne extreme takis die 200 geb oder?
> Gruß



Und wieviel liegt an?


----------



## Roundy (10. September 2014)

1,328V meistens, mit ausreißern nach unten gegen 1,25V
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> 1,328V meistens, mit ausreißern nach unten gegen 1,25V
> Gruß



Jo bei mir so avg 1,27v....(1,24-1,29v)

Haste bildfehler bei dem Takt?


----------



## Roundy (10. September 2014)

Beim ersten durchlauf nicht, als ichs später nochmal getestet hab schon... ich denk das lag auch an der temp, davor war sie auf 60°C beim zweiten immer noch auf 80 weil ich noch mit mehr mem getestet hatte... aber da schmiert sie mir mit nem blacky ab.
Gruß


----------



## downset45 (11. September 2014)

2850| downset45 | i5-4670K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL10 -12-12-31 2T | R9 290 @ 1170/1600 |Link

als Einstieg Powercolor@+143Mv , ist also noch Luft nach Oben - mehr kann ich erst wegkühlen wenn ich mir einen besseren Kühler geschnitzt hab


----------



## fr4q3r (11. September 2014)

3125 | fr4q3r | i5 4690K @4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1600, CL9 -9 -9- 24 2T | R9 290X Sapphire TriX @1260/1600MHz | Link

Wurde editiert, da ich noch bissle rumexperimentiert habe


----------



## Roundy (11. September 2014)

downset45 schrieb:


> 2850| downset45 | i4-4670K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL10 -12-12-31 2T | R9 290 @ 1170/1600 |Link



ein i4? krasse sache   



downset45 schrieb:


> als Einstieg Powercolor@+143Mv , ist also noch Luft nach Oben - mehr kann ich erst wegkühlen wenn ich mir einen besseren Kühler geschnitzt hab


 
die pcs+?
ich hab den luffi einfach auf 100% gefixt, dann wird die nicht wärmer als 80°C auch bei +200



fr4q3r schrieb:


> 3061 | fr4q3r | i5 4690K @4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1600, CL9 -9 -9- 24 2T | R9 290X Sapphire TriX @1245/1550MHz | Link



Erster beitrag und gleich am benchen  so muss das 
Willkommen im Forum 
Gruß


----------



## downset45 (11. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ein i4? krasse sache
> die pcs+?
> 
> ich hab den luffi einfach auf 100% gefixt, dann wird die nicht wärmer als 80°C auch bei +200


 
Nein ist 'ne Turbo Duo aber ist ja selbes PCB, der Kühler ist eh direkt runter gekommen - der Bastelkühler ist zwar lautlos aber weigert sich  noch mehr als 300W wegzukühlen...muss ich noch was besseres fräsen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. September 2014)

fr4q3r schrieb:


> 3125 | fr4q3r | i5 4690K @4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1600, CL9 -9 -9- 24 2T | R9 290X Sapphire TriX @1260/1600MHz | Link
> 
> Wurde editiert, da ich noch bissle rumexperimentiert habe



Schönes Ergebnis :0)

Dann muss ich ja mal meine 290 vapor demnachst auch noch bisl quälen


----------



## fr4q3r (11. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Erster beitrag und gleich am benchen  so muss das
> Willkommen im Forum
> Gruß


 
Jo klar muss sein  und danke fürs willkommen heißen.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schönes Ergebnis :0)
> 
> Dann muss ich ja mal meine 290 vapor demnachst auch noch bisl quälen



Ich denk aus den Dingern kann man noch gut was rausholen.


----------



## Marques85 (12. September 2014)

Hab mit meiner Inno 3D 780 I Chill 2829 Score bekommen ist das ok?

Was mir auffällt, die Karte ist auf 1202 Mhz eingestellt aber im Benchmark werden mir oben rechts 1350Mhz angezeigt?


----------



## Softy (12. September 2014)

Marques85 schrieb:


> Hab mit meiner Inno 3D 780 I Chill 2829 Score bekommen ist das ok?
> 
> Was mir auffällt, die Karte ist auf 1202 Mhz eingestellt aber im Benchmark werden mir oben rechts 1350Mhz angezeigt?



Ja, der Score ist OK. 

Das ist normal, dass während des Benchmarks eine viel zu hoher Takt angezeigt wird, ist ein Bug. Einfach ignorieren


----------



## Marques85 (12. September 2014)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wie würde sich das in FPS zu der TI auswirken?


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. September 2014)

Ist kein Bug, ist der Speichertakt


----------



## Pinchen1609 (13. September 2014)

Gibts schon Benchmarks mit der neuen HW wie zb I7 Gen 5 und Sockel 2011 -3 .. und hilfts ?


----------



## Roundy (13. September 2014)

Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Gibts schon Benchmarks mit der neuen HW wie zb I7 Gen 5 und Sockel 2011 -3 .. und hilfts ?



Hier vermutlich weniger, weil das nen gpu bench ist... da must du mal bei den cpu benches vorbeischauen. 
Gruß


----------



## Pinchen1609 (13. September 2014)

Hat nur die GPU einfluss auf das Bench ergebniss ?


----------



## Softy (13. September 2014)

Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Hat nur die GPU einfluss auf das Bench ergebniss ?



Fast. CPU und RAM OC bringt schon ein paar Punkte mehr, aber eben nur wenige.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (13. September 2014)

Naja das meinte ich ja .. der Vergleich mit ein und der selben Karte mit unterschiedlichem Board und Ram und CPU wäre schon interessant.


----------



## Roundy (13. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Fast. CPU und RAM OC bringt schon ein paar Punkte mehr, aber eben nur wenige.


 
hast du mal geuptdatet? ich will nen paar plätze aufsteigen 
Gruß


----------



## Softy (13. September 2014)

Update mache ich morgen


----------



## Deathy93 (13. September 2014)

Komisch, dass sich dieser "Egoim" nicht mehr gemeldet hat.
Ich habe ja immer noch den Verdacht, dass er "geschummelt" hat.


----------



## Roundy (13. September 2014)

meine güte dann schreib ihm halt ne pn oder auf die pinnwand... vllt hat er einfach nichtmehr hier rein geschaut.
Gruß


----------



## Deathy93 (13. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> meine güte dann schreib ihm halt ne pn oder auf die pinnwand... vllt hat er einfach nichtmehr hier rein geschaut.
> Gruß


 
Ganz ruhig, Brauner 

War an Softy gerichtet 

Man sollte sich schon an Regeln halten, deshalb habe ich's noch mal erwähnt.


----------



## Softy (14. September 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ist kein Bug, ist der Speichertakt


 

Äh, nein. Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Speichertakt  Das verwechselst Du mit dem Heaven-Benchmark.



Deathy93 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich schon an Regeln halten, deshalb habe ich's noch mal erwähnt.



Warten wir einfach noch eine Weile, vllt. meldet er sich noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

3680 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @1360/4000 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (14. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> 3680 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @1360/4000 | Link



Du bist doch so ne sau 
Da hast dir aber ne richtig gute karte geangelt 
Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (14. September 2014)

Und ich fühl mich gut mit meinem alten Güllentrecker 
Aber wenn ich mal wieder mehr Zeit hab werden die leeren Drohungen mal wieder aufgefüllt


----------



## Egoim (15. September 2014)

Das ist eine gute Frage... ich war bis dato überzeugt ich hätte vor dem Benchen mein Valley Profil im Treiber auf standard zurückgesetzt...

Ich habe aber zzt weder mein Benchwindows noch meine Benchmark - Partition da...

sry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe, ich habe hier lange nichtmehr hereingeschaut, da ich zzt viele GPUs zum Testen hier habe und dann ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock hatte/habe auch noch mit meiner eigenen Hardware zu benchen 
Wenn ihr wirklich der Meinung seid es sei regelwiedrig entstanden, dann löscht es bitte, da ich mir selbst zzt nicht 100%ig sicher bin. Afaik macht der Unterschied knappe 120 Punkte aus btw 

Gruß Egoim


----------



## Softy (15. September 2014)

Gut, dann nehme ich beim nächsten Update Dein Ergebnis raus. Du kannst ja bei Gelegenheit die R9-290X nochmal ein bisschen kitzeln 

Btw. ist/war die Karte wasser- oder luftgekühlt?


----------



## Egoim (15. September 2014)

Wasser

Gruß Egoim


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. September 2014)

Mich würde brennend interessieren was eine 290/X so mit 1350-1400mhz an Punkten raus spuckt:0)

Aber ich bin erstmal froh das ich die schnellste non x 290 hier habe ....noch  Aber mit mehr Spannung geht bei Mir noch was....hätte ja nur +200mv und 1,25-1,29v anliegen


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. September 2014)

Update:

3896 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,3GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680 @1280/1928MHz | Link


----------



## Cafry (16. September 2014)

Hey Leute,

auch ich möchte mich hier gern mit reinhängen, super Sache dieses Ranking 

Mein Score:

2027 | Cafry | i5 4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1866, 8-9-9-24 2T | 1x ASUS HD 7950 Direct CU II TOP @ 1200 / 1600 MHz | Link

@ Pry_T800

Gotcha ! 

@ jack56

Mist, so knapp  

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 3896 | streetjumper16 | i7  2600K @4,3GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680  @1280/1928MHz |  Link



Verdammt  Da müsste ich ja fast noch mal die GTX 690 heiß machen, bevor ich sie verticke 



Cafry schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> auch ich möchte mich hier gern mit reinhängen, super Sache dieses Ranking



Freut mich, dass Du dabei bist und Dir das Ranking gefällt 




Cafry schrieb:


> 2027  | Cafry | i5 4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1866, 8-9-9-24 2T | 1x ASUS  HD 7950 Direct CU II TOP @ 1200 / 1600 MHz |  Link



Der Link funktioniert leider nicht, bitte korrigieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cafry (16. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert leider nicht, bitte korrigieren.



Hm, bei mir funktioniert er 

Hab es so verlinkt, wie du im Eingangspost beschrieben hast, allerdings wohl die Datei aus meinem Profil gelöscht.
Da der Link aber wie gesagt trotzdem noch funzte, dachte ich wär ok so.

Geht er jetzt ? Hab das Bild wieder hochgeladen.

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

Nein, geht immer noch nicht. Aber egal, der Screenshot ist ja jetzt da. Der Onkel richtet's beim nächsten Update


----------



## Cafry (16. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Nein, geht immer noch nicht. Aber egal, der Screenshot ist ja jetzt da. Der Onkel richtet's beim nächsten Update


 
Gibts ja gar nicht 

Jetzt sollte er aber funzen - hab den Link nochmal editiert, mit der URL des neu hochgeladenen Pics ...

Dat fuchst mich ja grad , aber gut, wenn der angehangene Screen fürs Ranking ok ist, danke für die Nachsicht  

Grüße + noch einen schönen Restdienstag

Cafry


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

Jetzt funktioniert der Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. September 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> auch ich möchte mich hier gern mit reinhängen, super Sache dieses Ranking
> 
> ...




 hey Jo 

 bisl geht doch bestimmt noch 1250mhz sollten eigentlich drinne sein..hatte auch schon zwei asus dcII 7950...die machten beide 1250mhz bei benches mit  wievie Spannung hast druppe geknallt?


----------



## Cafry (16. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hey Jo
> 
> bisl geht doch bestimmt noch 1250mhz sollten eigentlich drinne sein..hatte auch schon zwei asus dcII 7950...die machten beide 1250mhz bei benches mit  wievie Spannung hast druppe geknallt?


 
Hiho 

Habe ( nur für den Bench jetzt ) alles gegeben, was mit MSI Afterburner drin war, also 1,3 v Core Voltage (laut GPUz 1,285v) und +20 % Power Limit.
Möglich, dass da auch weniger gereicht hätte, habe ich für den Bench nun nicht ausgelotet, da ich bei diesen Spannungen bei 1,2 Durchläufen temparaturtechnisch gut dabei bin.

Karte (oder eher Chip ? ) max 80c, VRMs max 70c. 

Ich habe mit meiner Karte leider das Problem, dass ich - sobald ich über die magische Grenze von 1,2 Ghz Core Clock gehe, Artefakte bekomme. 

Das scheint mir nicht sehr gesund, weswegen ich die von dir genannten 1,25 Ghz leider net so ganz hinbekomme, bzw. es meiner Karte nicht zumuten will 

Speichertaktmäßig stelle ich aber gerade fest, dass ich problemlos auf 1,8 GHz erhöhen kann ...  

Mal sehen, was noch so geht.

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meiner Karte leider das Problem, dass ich - sobald ich über die magische Grenze von 1,2 Ghz Core Clock gehe, Artefakte bekomme.



Ist doch egal, solange die Grafikkarte durch den Benchmark rennt  Als ich noch meine HD 7950 @1,3 Volt durch den Benchmark geprügelt habe, konnte ich vor lauter Artefakten nur noch raten, welche Benchmark-Sequenz gerade dran war


----------



## Cafry (16. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, solange die Grafikkarte durch den Benchmark rennt  Als ich noch meine HD 7950 @1,3 Volt durch den Benchmark geprügelt habe, konnte ich vor lauter Artefakten nur noch raten, welche Benchmark-Sequenz gerade dran war



lol XD

Ernsthaft jetzt ? 

Naja, durch den Bench würde sie wohl gehen, denk ich  dann wohl auch mit mehr wie 1,2 GHz Core Clock.

Aba kann die Hardware dadurch keine bleibenden Macken davontragen ?

Den Treiber habe ich mir so jedenfalls schonmal zerschossen, also durch zu agressives ocen, was sich bereits durch artefakte bemerkbar machte. Die traten dann selbst @ stock auf und das dann eben in allen anwendungen, also auch games usw, sodass da ( zum glück ) nur die neuinstallation des treibers half.

Seit dem bin ich da vorsichtig 

Hab halt nur die eine Karte und wollte sie eben nicht gewaltsam in den gpu himmel schicken ^^

Gruß + gn8

Cafry


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Verdammt  Da müsste ich ja fast noch mal die GTX 690 heiß machen, bevor ich sie verticke



Werde Morgen noch mal updaten 
Sind um die 3965 Punkte und das ist noch nicht das Ende 
Die 4000 will ich auf jeden Fall noch. Bringt der CPU Takt eigentlich was bei Valley ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. September 2014)

Du kannst noch sehr viel mehr optimieren !

In Msconfig nicht gebrauchte Dienste deaktivieren den Systemstart ausmisten.
Dann Aero deaktivieren alle weitern Windows Einstellungen (Virtuellen Effekte) deaktivieren.
Valley auf einer höheren Priorität laufen lassen.
Ich konnte dir noch viel mehr sagen  Aber das der Anfang !
Allen das bringt schon richtig Punkte !


----------



## Egoim (17. September 2014)

Mein Tipp (so mache ich es) ein benchwindows auf eine SSD installieren, ram disk aufbauen, Valley in die Ramdisk installieren (Jaa... hier liegen nochmal Punkte... Valley von HDD vs Valley von SSD ist auch schon nen ordentlicher Faktor)

Dann CPU gut übertakten (besonders mit den AMD FX CPUs zahlen sich zumindest mit einer 290x sogar Taktraten jenseits der 5GHz noch aus)
Ich hab meine CPU dazu unter einer SS

In dem Bench Windows alle unwichtigen Dienste beenden (ein bench Win 7 kommt auf ca 25 Prozesse... habe aber auch schon 15 Prozesse gesehen) windows classik ansicht, kein Aero etc

Dann Valley starten und raus tabben. Prozesspriorität auf echtzeit.

Anschließend via Enter alle Szenen einmal min 2sek durchlaufen lassen... das verhindert FPS Drops durch Ladehänger

Der 290x kann man via .bat gut Overvoltage geben... ich nutze gerne +400mv (bat kann ich bei Bedarf mal reinstellen)

Vllt bin ich da aber auch etwas extremer als andere 


Gruß Egoim


----------



## hema8193 (17. September 2014)

zählen die Temps auch in der Wertung? Habe dort 66701 Grad


----------



## Roundy (17. September 2014)

nur? unter 6 stellig läuft bei mir gar nix 
Gruß


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt ?



Ja, das war so 



Cafry schrieb:


> Aba kann die Hardware dadurch keine bleibenden Macken davontragen ?



Doch,  klar kann die Grafikkarte abrauchen. Ich habe die HD 7950 verkauft und  soweit ich weiß, lebt die nicht mehr. Aber ich weiß ja nicht, was der  anschließende Besitzer damit angestellt hat  



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Werde Morgen noch mal updaten
> Sind um die 3965 Punkte und das ist noch nicht das Ende
> Die 4000 will ich auf jeden Fall noch. Bringt der CPU Takt eigentlich was bei Valley ?



Dann kann ich es mir ja sparen, die GTX 690 nochmal einzubauen  Die lief beim jetzigen Score schon auf der letzten Rille  Aber warte mal ab, bis meine beiden GTX 780Ti's zusammenarbeiten


----------



## Roundy (17. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Doch,  klar kann die Grafikkarte abrauchen. Ich habe die HD 7950 verkauft und  soweit ich weiß, lebt die nicht mehr. Aber ich weiß ja nicht, was der  anschließende Besitzer damit angestellt hat



Du bist natürlich unschuldig und er hat 2V durchgegeben.   
Gruß


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Du bist natürlich unschuldig und er hat 2V durchgegeben.
> Gruß


 

Kann schon sein  Anyway, BTT plz. Hier sollen eigentlich nur Ergebnisse gepostet werden


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann kann ich es mir ja sparen, die GTX 690 nochmal einzubauen  Die lief beim jetzigen Score schon auf der letzten Rille  Aber warte mal ab, bis meine beiden GTX 780Ti's zusammenarbeiten



Ich werde als nächstes wieder zu AMD greifen da die GTX 980 mir nicht zusagt was die Leistung betrifft. Sollten schon 30% mehr sein zu einer 780 ti was sie nicht schaffen wird, und ich rede von beiden @ stock. Zudem mach ich dann sowieso nen komplett neu aufbau und werde meinen 2600k etc. in Rente schicken, der hat schon genug gelitten als er auf über 5ghz lief xD
Hätte mir ja auch die 444€ Karte kaufen können hab aber dann doch lieber ne weitere 680 genommen und für 213€ eine neue DCII TOP ist auch sehr gut. Mach alleine schon mit 1,2125V an die 1345MHz und 1400Mhz+ mit 1,3V  

Update kommt dann heute Abend noch.

Edit: So nun wieder BTT


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

Ich fände es auch toll, wenn AMD mal wieder einen richtigen Dampfhammer rausbringt, dann würde ich wohl auch wieder wechseln. Damals unsere Bench-Fights waren schon amüsant (wenn auch unfair  ).

Schon wieder   Aber ich als TE darf das 

Edit: So nun wieder BTT


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. September 2014)

Naja wenn deine 690 aber schon am Limit lief dann kann ich nen weiteren Fight ja vergessen 

Hier jetzt ein Update:

3996 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,3GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680 @1333/1927MHz | Link


Edit: Mach hoher Speicher oder CPU Takt so viel aus ? An eagle komm ich nicht ran  Und seine Karten liefen niedriger als meine ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja wenn deine 690 aber schon am Limit lief dann kann ich nen weiteren Fight ja vergessen



Ja, leider. Aber wenn AMD was Neues bringt, kaufen wir uns einfach die gleiche Grafikkarte 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Edit:  Mach hoher Speicher oder CPU Takt so viel aus ? An eagle komm ich nicht  ran  Und seine Karten liefen niedriger als meine ...



Also RAM spielt so gut wie keine Rolle, CPU könnte bei 2 GTX 680's schon was ausmachen. Dein i7 dürfte doch mit der Corsair H100 schon so um die 5 GHz mitmachen, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. September 2014)

Hey streetjumper16 beachte Post #1235 bitte. Extra Punkte winken dadurch !


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. September 2014)

Ah okay, ja den 2600k hab ich sogar mit nem Mugen damals mit 5,1GHz durch benches gejagt.
Das mit den AMD's  ist ne gute Idee 

@ Cat

Ja muss nur schauen da ich nur eine 120GB SSD habe. Werde mir aber mal was größeres gönnen so günstig wie sie sind.

@ Softy

Hab gerade bemerkt das bei meinem Update die GPU-Z Werte nicht mit den Bench Werten überein stimmen. Also was angegeben ist stimmt! GPU-Z zeigt meine Werte an die ich mit Undervolting teste!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. September 2014)

Das hat doch nichts mit einer SSD zu tun ! Du musst nur dein Windows Systemstart und Dienst mal ordentlich ausmisten.
Schau mal was du alles neben der Windows Uhrzeit alles hast.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. September 2014)

So mal ein großes Update und kaum zu glauben was 400 MHz so bei SLI aus machen 

4147 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,7GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680 @1333/1927MHz | Link

Leider noch nicht der beste GK104 Wert


----------



## xtremefunky (18. September 2014)

@EVGASüchtiger

Irgendwann pushen wir uns noch auf 4000 wenns so weiter geht  

Wünsch dir dann viel Spaß  



3070 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9-290X @ 1235/1500 | LINK


----------



## CSharper (18. September 2014)

So habs auch mal versucht
3016 | Nijo44 | i7 4790k @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30-2T | R9 290X @ 1220/1600 |Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. September 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> 3016 | Nijo44 | i7 4790k @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30-2T | R9 290X @ 1220/1600 |Link



Bitte


----------



## CSharper (18. September 2014)

Peinlich danke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. September 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> @EVGASüchtiger
> 
> Irgendwann pushen wir uns noch auf 4000 wenns so weiter geht
> 
> ...



Die 3100mhz kriegen wir noch 

Haste die ganzen Hintergrund dienste beendet? Ivh habe es noch nicht gemacht... Welchen Treiber haste druppe? 
Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll die treiberversion dazu zu schreiben in der Listenergebnis


----------



## PitBull (18. September 2014)

Hier mal ein Stock Ergebnis, schaue Morgen noch was die Karte kann, ASIC scheint nicht ganz so schlecht zu sein 

1228Mhz GPU konnte ich schnell testen mit Auto Lüfter und Stock V (1,162v)


----------



## Deathy93 (19. September 2014)

PitBull schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Stock Ergebnis, schaue Morgen noch was die Karte kann, ASIC scheint nicht ganz so schlecht zu sein
> 
> 1228Mhz GPU konnte ich schnell testen mit Auto Lüfter und Stock V (1,162v)



Bei 1.187v ist bei den meisten 780 Schluss.
Manche gehen bis 1.2v.

Für mehr Spannung brauchste Bios Mod + MSI AB Hack


----------



## PitBull (19. September 2014)

Ahh gut zu wissen, wundere mich schon warum bei 1240 GPU Schluss ist obwohl ich an der Spannung drehe
Hast recht 1,187v ist max.

Mit 106% PT, 1,187v komme ich kein Stück höher mit dem Takt, Temps liegen bei max 71C°


----------



## CSharper (19. September 2014)

Würd meine auch weiter treiben 1220 und 1600 gehen noch so mit den möglichen Spannungserhöhungen die AB hergibt-.-

Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. September 2014)

AB Softmod ftw! wer sich traut 
Da gehen locker noch 1300 - 1400 MHz


----------



## Excite101 (20. September 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> AB Softmod ftw! wer sich traut
> Da gehen locker noch 1300 - 1400 MHz



Gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Softy (20. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

3846 | BertB | Xeon E3 1230V3 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB 2133 9-11-10-27-2T | gtx770SLI @ 1215/1906 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-benches-6417-picture772002-valley-3846.html

kriegs nicht hin mit dem link, auf keine der 2 arten,
dabei hats gestern bei 3dmark geklappt 
sorry


----------



## StefanStg (20. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> 3846 | BertB | Xeon E3 1230V3 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB 2133 9-11-10-27-2T | gtx770SLI @ 1215/1906 Link
> 
> kriegs nicht hin mit dem link, auf keine der 2 arten,
> dabei hats gestern bei 3dmark geklappt
> sorry



Bitte:
| BertB | Xeon E3 1230V3 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB 2133 9-11-10-27-2T | gtx770SLI @ 1215/1906 Link


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

thx


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. September 2014)

wie geht das nochmal mit dem AB Mod?


----------



## PitBull (20. September 2014)

Werde nachher noch mal Ergebnis für die Liste posten, teste gerade die 4Ghz meiner neuen CPU mehr wird nicht drin sein


----------



## CSharper (21. September 2014)

Bitte neues Ergebnis in die Liste aufnehmen


----------



## xtremefunky (21. September 2014)

Bissel CPU und Ram ausgelotet + paar MHz GPU  Bald gehts aber nimmer weiter 

3074 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9-290X @ 1240/1500 | LINK

Der Score von >Egoim< sticht schon irgendwie sehr heraus


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. September 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Der Score von >Egoim< sticht schon irgendwie sehr heraus




Schaut so aus als ob da Tesslation oder was ähnliches abgeschalten wurde im Treiber. Ich möchte hier aber nichts unterstellen was nicht stimmen sollte!

Edit: Bin am überlegen meinen Karten mal 1,4V zu geben um die 1400MHz zu schaffen .. :/ Ein wenig Angst dabei ist schon vorhanden


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Bitte neues Ergebnis in die Liste aufnehmen



Bitte erstmal den Startpost beachten 


|5887 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1250/4000 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. September 2014)

PitBull schrieb:


> Werde nachher noch mal Ergebnis für die Liste posten, teste gerade die 4Ghz meiner neuen CPU mehr wird nicht drin sein



4Ghz bei 1.137V und mehr soll nicht drin sein ? Unter Luft kannst bis 1.3V Vcore hoch, unter Wasser bis 1.4V nur so am Rande !
Also 4.3-4.5GHz sind bei deiner CPU drin !


----------



## Marques85 (22. September 2014)

Mit welchem Niveau ist meine Karte damit unterwegs? (Vergleich zur 970 / 980 und 780 TI ?) Denke mal ein Umstieg lohnt nicht oder?

Die Grakka arbeitet mit nem Intel Core I5 2500K @ 4,4ghz zusammen


----------



## CSharper (22. September 2014)

3063| Nijo44 | i7 4790k @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30-2T | R9 290X @ 1220/1600 | Link

zufrieden?;P


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. September 2014)

Meine 780 ti sollte die Woche auch noch kommen. Mal schauen was da so drin ist und ob ich Softy schlage  Im single versteht sich.


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> zufrieden?;P



Schon besser 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Meine 780 ti sollte die Woche auch noch kommen. Mal schauen was da so drin ist und ob ich Softy schlage  Im single versteht sich.


 
Yeaahh, Benchmark-Battle reloaded   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. September 2014)

Wird zwar nur eine DCII aber viel schlechter als eine Matrix sollte sie nicht sein. Mal schauen ob ich die 1400mhz raus kitzeln kann


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> Der Score von  >Egoim<  sticht schon irgendwie sehr heraus



Da Egoim ja einverstanden ist, seinen Score aus dem Ranking zu nehmen, werde ich das jetzt mal machen.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wird zwar nur eine DCII aber viel schlechter als eine Matrix sollte sie nicht sein. Mal schauen ob ich die 1400mhz raus kitzeln kann



Da bin ich mal gespannt. Da müsstest Du aber schon ein echtes Sahnestückchen erwischen


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. September 2014)

Einfach 1,3V drauf dann sollte das gehen. Mehr wie 1,4V geb ich nicht drauf und das nur zum benchen


----------



## localhostz (23. September 2014)

837 | localhostz | AMD FX-4300 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-800 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 39  | Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 @ 1106/1728 MHz  | Link


----------



## xtremefunky (24. September 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Einfach 1,3V drauf dann sollte das gehen. Mehr wie 1,4V geb ich nicht drauf und das nur zum benchen


 
Mir mir ist es so, dass ab 1,35V meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr will. 
Also mehr als 1,35V und das Bild bleibt einfach schwarz. 
Sehr Schade...


----------



## Softy (25. September 2014)

Update SLI:

|5990 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1250/4000 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





localhostz schrieb:


> 837 | localhostz | AMD FX-4300 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB  DDR3-800 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 39  | Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 @ 1106/1728 MHz   |  Link


 
Erster Post und dann gleich in der Benchmark-Abteilung  So muss das  Willkommen im Forum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryle (25. September 2014)

Was verbrät denn ein System mit 2 Matrix @12000-1250 im SLI denn so im Schnitt bei Spielen, kannst du das nachmessen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2014)

Werden so ca. 800 Watt sein 
Durch den Furmark dann an die 1000 Watt 


Ich muss mit meiner ti noch bis Sonntag warten bis Roman wieder zuhause ist und ich sie abholen kommen kann  Hoffe ich bekomm da keine Krücke von im angedreht für den Preis! 
Übrigens gibt es die ti nun für unter 400€


----------



## Softy (25. September 2014)

Ryle schrieb:


> Was verbrät denn ein System mit 2 Matrix @12000-1250 im SLI denn so im Schnitt bei Spielen, kannst du das nachmessen?



Sind so 550-600 Watt beim Spielen.

800Watt zieht die Kiste nur in Benchmarks, wenn CPU und GPU's stark übertaktet sind.


----------



## DelloxD (25. September 2014)

UPDATE: 

3021| DelloxD | Intel Core i7 4790K @stock | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 @ 1265/3104 MHz | Link

Musste leider statt GPU-Z den Nvidia Inspector benutzen, da mir GPU-Z nicht den richtigen Boost anzeigt


----------



## Ebrithil (27. September 2014)

5162 | Ebrithil | Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | 2x nVidia GeForce GTX 980 @ 1241/1753/1342 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. September 2014)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> 5162 | Ebrithil | Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | 2x nVidia GeForce GTX 980 @ 1241/1753/1342 | Link
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=773466"/>



Schickes System :0)


----------



## .marius. (28. September 2014)

Aben zusammen 
 (melde mich auch mal wieder)
langsam wirds wieder  kälter mal schauen was noch so geht


----------



## Softy (28. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2014)

|3197| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 12/3676 | Link

Karte läuft ja mal sau gut! 1200MHZ bei gerade mal 1,1V


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. September 2014)

Du hast mich scheinbar immer noch nicht verstanden streetjumper16, schade


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2014)

Warum das den ? Das war ich gepostet habe war nur eben auf die schnelle um auch mit der 780 ti im Ranking zu sein. Wenn ich richtig benche schließe ich auch nicht gebrauchte Dienste etc.


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

3126| Nijo44 | i7 4790k @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30-2T | R9 290X @ 1250/1630 | Link
Wasser sei Dank

1,35 Volt. Da geht doch noch mehr?

Ou war zu voreillig mit dem ersten Bild.

Hier das Richtige:


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. September 2014)

Wo bleiben hier die 970/980er @1500mhz :0)


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

Update

Gleicher Takt , Neuer Treiber 

3092 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1250/1700 |





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egoim (3. Oktober 2014)

Da muss ich meiner 290x aber nochmal feuer geben... ob ich nochmal 1300/1800 durchbekomme? Ist eig nicht kalt genug dafür...

Diesmal dann aber unter garantie absolut regelkonform ^^


Gruß Egoim


----------



## synergon (3. Oktober 2014)

5042 | synergon | i5-3570K @ 4,69 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-9-25 2T | 2x r9 290 (tri-x,vaporx) 1115/1440 Link

14.9 treiber


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2014)

synergon schrieb:


> 5042 | synergon | i5-3570K @ 4,69 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-9-25 2T | 2x r9 290 (tri-x,vaporx) 1115/1440 Link
> 
> 14.9 treiber



In Zukunft bitte Update kenntlich machen und keine Deeplinks (sondern direkt hier hochladen): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html
_*
***Update****_


----------



## DarthLuda (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich leiste hier auch mal meinen Beitrag mit meinem High-End-Gamer-Rig 

502 | Darthluda | A8-7600 @ 3.1 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz 10-12-12-28 | AMD R7 Graphics + R7 240 Dual Graphics @ 1000/1200 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, das zählt als Multi-GPU-System, oder? Habe ich mir jetzt den letzten Platz auf der Liste verdient?


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2014)

Krasser Score   

Ja, das fällt unter Multi-GPU, daher Glückwunsch zum letzten Platz. Hab Dir sogar nen Smiley spendiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Oktober 2014)

Meine 9600Gt nimmt kein FullHD an, habt ihr ne Idee, was ich da noch machen kann? 
Ist eigentlich nen recht gutes Taktmonster, 770Mhz sind schon auf dem Tacho.


----------



## SimonS (8. Oktober 2014)

So nach dem meine 780ti nun drinnen ist, habe ich auch mal einen run drüber geschickt.

Die CPU taktet auf 4,5 Ghz bei Last




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke mal das ist ein ganz guter score für einen alten Sandy + 780 ti

edit: Bild nun nach anforderungen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Oktober 2014)

Wird dennoch nicht gewertet werden, wenn nicht alle Angaben stimmen, wie im Startpost beschrieben


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2014)

@SimonS

So wird das nichts mit dem Eintrag in die Liste. Bitte nochmal den Startpost lesen.


----------



## SimonS (9. Oktober 2014)

na dann veruschen wir es nochmal 


3424 | SimonS | i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 ti @ 1300/1875 | Link

Dann sollte das doch passen oder ? 

schade das es nicht ganz für top10 reichtmnaja evtl wenn der rechner frisch aufgesetzt ist 

mfg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Oktober 2014)

Oder Dienste und Systemstart ausgemistet ist


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Oder Dienste und Systemstart ausgemistet ist


 

Ich weiß nicht, welche Dienste ich deaktvieren kann. Hast du vielleicht mal eine Liste da, oder so?


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SimonS (9. Oktober 2014)

Danke fürs Eintragen 

Nun hatte ich gerade zwar noch n 3444 run (das wäre dann #10) aber mal sehen ob kommende Woche nicht noch bischen was geht wenn der rechner frisch aufsetzt ist 

mfg


----------



## Ceon026 (12. Oktober 2014)

UPDATE
3220 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3- 2400 Mhz 10-12-12-31 2T | R9 290 @ 1190/1680 | Link


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2014)

Der Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 3220 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3- 2400 Mhz 10-12-12-31 2T | R9 290 @ 1190/1680 | Link



Da stimmt was nicht......für den Takt zuviele Punkte


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (13. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwas stimmt bei mir nicht. ich habe nur 380 punkte, aber gpu taktet schon hoch. Dachte erst das die im 2d bleibt.

System:
2500K 4.5Ghz
1333er  @ 1600Mhz
270X 1050/1400@1200/1500.

Jemand ne idee?

Edit, hab den fehler...man sollte im treiber nicht auf 24xAA stellen -.-


----------



## SimonS (13. Oktober 2014)

So wie gesagt.. Windows neu gemacht, nur das nötigste auf dem Rechner, 2ter Monitor aus, und die CPU mal "leicht" übertrieben getaktet 

fast 100 punkte mehr. 

Das sollte nun passen. Mit aber def. ein rätsel wie ninja85 mit weniger cpu takt, minimal langsameren Ram und nur leicht höher taktender gtx 780ti nochmal 150 mehr haben kann , hat da von euch wer eine Idee?

Trotzdem..

Update:

3516 | SimonS | i7-2600k @ 5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 ti @ 1321/1963 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider 2 punkte unter #7, aber mei, genug gequält das teil


----------



## NO_ID (13. Oktober 2014)

323 | NO_ID | A10-7850K @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | R7 @ 788/2496 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=777689&d=1413205153


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2014)

NO_ID schrieb:


> | NO_ID | A10-7850K @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 12-14-14-37 2T | R7 @ 788/2496 |Link



Das sind leider die falschen Settings.


----------



## NO_ID (13. Oktober 2014)

Ok,was ist denn falsch?Änderung folgt dann.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2014)

Du musst bei den Einstellungen Preset "Extreme HD" auswählen


----------



## Spinal (13. Oktober 2014)

SimonS schrieb:


> So wie gesagt.. Windows neu gemacht, nur das nötigste auf dem Rechner, 2ter Monitor aus, und die CPU mal "leicht" übertrieben getaktet
> 
> fast 100 punkte mehr.
> 
> Das sollte nun passen. Mit aber def. ein rätsel wie ninja85 mit weniger cpu takt, minimal langsameren Ram und nur leicht höher taktender gtx 780ti nochmal 150 mehr haben kann , hat da von euch wer eine Idee?


 
Also ich hätte ja jetzt PCI Express 3.0 vermutet, was bei einem i7 2700k natürlich kein Argument ist. So würde ich den höher getakteten Grafikram in Erwägung ziehen. Zwar hat die 780 TI von Haus aus eine hohe Bandbreite, aber in solch extremen Fällen scheint das nochmal gut was zu bringen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## NO_ID (13. Oktober 2014)

Ist geändert.Nur klappt das mit dem Link umbenennen irgendwie nicht,kein Plan was ich da falsch mach.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2014)

|3373| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1276/3800 | Link

Die Karte hat echtes Potenzial  Dieser Takt läuft mit 1,094V  Die Karte schreit nur so nach kaltem Wasser, aber dafür ist mein 120er Radiator zu schwach. Eventuell die Lüfter auf 100% ziehen da könnten nochmal gute 5 - 8°C machbar sein!

Und wie immer sei gesagt: Alles 24/7 Settings


----------



## CSharper (13. Oktober 2014)

3130| Nijo44 | i7 4790k @ 4.6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30-2T | R9 290X @ 1230/1610 |Link

neuem Treiber sei Dank.


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceon026 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hoffe das passt so
UPDATE

2861 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3- 2400 Mhz 10-12-12-31 2T | R9 290 @ 1190/1670 | Link


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Hoffe das passt so
> UPDATE
> 
> 3220 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3- 2400 Mhz 10-12-12-31 2T | R9 290 @ 1190/1670 | Link



Falscher Screenshot? Oder sind es tatsächlich nur 2861 Punkte


----------



## Ceon026 (14. Oktober 2014)

ja genau, habs nochmal geändert


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar  --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SimonS (16. Oktober 2014)

Es hat doch nochmal in der finger gejuckt 

extra nachts mal das fenster offen gelassen um das wohnzimmer richtig runter zu kühlen und dann nochmal n run laufen lassen. Nochmal n tick mehr speichertakt. Ergebniss kann sich denke ich sehen lassen. Platz 4 halte ich aber für nicht erreichbar, da fehlt dann def zu viel und mehr geht einfach nicht 

Update:

3572 | SimonS | i7-2600k @ 5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 ti @ 1319/2020 | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2014)

***UPDATE***


----------



## SimonS (16. Oktober 2014)

Danke dir. 

bin mal gespannt wann die ersten gtx 980 hier auftauchen und was die an an punkten rausschieben 

mfg


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2014)

SimonS schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wann die ersten gtx 980 hier auftauchen und was die an an punkten rausschieben



Ich vermute (bzw. hoffe  ), dass hier noch keine GTX 980's aufgetaucht sind, weil die im Valley Benchmark nicht so abgehen wie im 3DMark: http://www.overclockers.ua/video/geforce-gtx980/53-geforce-gtx980.png


----------



## PrayForParis (16. Oktober 2014)

2559 | PrayForParis | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9 -9 -9- 24 1T | R9 290 @ 1075 /1300MHz | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss mir noch nen größeren Radiator zulegen  45°C sind noch immer zu warm ... 

|3480| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1326/3850 | Link


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harti600 (17. Oktober 2014)

Naja die Grafikkarte sollte ich mal langsam wechseln :I. Muss mich ja schon fast schämen für so ein altes Ding.
Aber wenigstens kriege ich sie von 800mhz auf nen Ghz geprügelt .
752 | Harti600 | AMD Phenom II X6 @ 4,12 Ghz | 4GB DDR3- 1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-25 2T | ATI HD 5830 @ 1030/2230
Hoffe ist alles ok so .


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2014)

Manoooo...  Meine Karte macht was sie will... Einmal rennt sie locker die 1330mhz und dann nicht mal mehr 1250mhz  
Temperaturen sind gleich... 

SOFTY her mit einer deinen MATRIXEN 


Will die 3500 noch schaffen.


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Oktober 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Manoooo...  Meine Karte macht was sie will... Einmal rennt sie locker die 1330mhz und dann nicht mal mehr 1250mhz
> Temperaturen sind gleich... (


 
Ist bei meiner 780 genauso


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> SOFTY her mit einer deinen MATRIXEN



Nix da 

Ich glaube ja nach wie vor, dass es am BIOS liegt. Meine Karten haben auch rumgespackt mit dem deaktivierten Boost.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSharper (19. Oktober 2014)

3138| Nijo44 | i7 4790k @ 4.6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30-2T | R9 290X @ 1235/1615 | Link


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinal (21. Oktober 2014)

@Softy
Du hast den falschen Reiter beim zweiten CPU-Z ausgewählt (Angaben vomMemory fehlen). Also streng genommen  . . . . .


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> @Softy
> Du hast den falschen Reiter beim zweiten CPU-Z ausgewählt (Angaben vomMemory fehlen). Also streng genommen  . . . . .


 

Verdammt  Da habe ich tatsächlich vergessen, auf Memory zu klicken 

Aber es ist ja mein Thread, daher lasse ich das ausnahmsweise mal durchgehen  Den CPU-Z Screenshot kann ich ja nachreichen


----------



## Egoim (23. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> 3138| Nijo44 | i7 4790k @ 4.6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30-2T | R9 290X @ 1235/1615 | Link


 
Huch... das sind ziemlich viele Punkte für den takt... 

Naja, ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass die Regelkonform sind, super Ergebnis :up:

gruß Egoim


----------



## VikingGe (23. Oktober 2014)

179 | VikingGe | A10-7350B @ 2.1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-39-2T | R6 @ 554/800 | Link

Edit: Ich hasse das Snipping Tool von Windows. Ignoriert die blaue Linie und den halben Kontextmenü-Eintrag.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul4ever (26. Oktober 2014)

Ist das hier OK für mein System?

http://abload.de/img/valleybenchmark1djms.jpg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Oktober 2014)

soul4ever schrieb:


> Ist das hier OK für mein System?
> 
> http://abload.de/img/valleybenchmark1djms.jpg



jepp


----------



## Cafry (26. Oktober 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was noch so geht.



So, gesagt, getan:

*- UPDATE -*

2068 | Cafry | i5 4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1866, 8-9-9-24 2T | 1x ASUS HD 7950 Direct CU II TOP @ 1200 / 1800 MHz | Link

@ Softy:

Gotcha  

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> @ Softy:
> 
> Gotcha


 

Verdammmt  Ich muss mir wohl nochmal ne GTX 690 kaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekstroem (27. Oktober 2014)

2535 | Ekstroem | i7 4770 @ 3.40GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1440/1950 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Oktober 2014)

Endlich mal einer der sich mit einer Maxwell hier rein traut  

Aber bitte den absoluten Boost eintragen sonst gibt es nur Verwirrung!


----------



## Ekstroem (27. Oktober 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der sich mit einer Maxwell hier rein traut
> 
> Aber bitte den absoluten Boost eintragen sonst gibt es nur Verwirrung!


 
erledigt


----------



## Schrotti (27. Oktober 2014)

5319| Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1448/1928MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekstroem (27. Oktober 2014)

Schrotti schrieb:


> 5319| Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1448/1928MHz | Link  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=781290"/>


   Jetzt kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern


----------



## Schrotti (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja sorry .


----------



## Ekstroem (27. Oktober 2014)

übrigens: gutes Ergebniss von dir 
hab grad selber weitergemacht : 2682 Punkte (da geht noch was!)


----------



## Deathy93 (27. Oktober 2014)

Kann es sein, dass die neuen Nvidia Karten schlecht in Unigine Valley abschneiden?


----------



## Ekstroem (27. Oktober 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die neuen Nvidia Karten schlecht in Unigine Valley abschneiden?


Kann gut sein, aber ich hab eh keine übertaktungsfreudige Karte, da ich nur einen 8pin Strom hab und mehr als 1474MHz geht nich sonst stürzt es ab 
(bin grad bei 2750 Punkten, Versuch an die 800ter Marke zu kommen)


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die neuen Nvidia Karten schlecht in Unigine Valley abschneiden?



Ich denke, das weder der 3dmark Benchmark noch der Valley die tatsächliche Leistung der GTX 980 vs. GTX 780 Ti repräsentieren. Die Wahrheit liegt (wie so oft ) irgendwo dazwischen, was viele Spielebenchmarks ja auch belegen. Mal liegt die eine Karte leicht vorne, mal die andere.


----------



## Ekstroem (27. Oktober 2014)

*Update (zu noch nicht eingetragen)*

2755 | Ekstroem | i7 4770 @ 3.40GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1473/2000 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Oktober 2014)

Wenn deine CPU noch weiter übertaktest, bekommst noch mehr Punkte  Also es geht mehr !


----------



## Ekstroem (27. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wenn deine CPU noch weiter übertaktest, bekommst noch mehr Punkte  Also es geht mehr !


Eine Frage hab ich: Was bewirkt das übertakten der CPU bei der GPU, denn ich denke das wohl kaum meine CPU limtiert ??
Danke


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

CPU-OC bringt schon ein paar Punkte mehr, ist aber nicht die Welt. Einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Ekstroem (27. Oktober 2014)

Wann werden die Ergebnisse in die Tabelle eingetragen? Denn meine letzten Ergebnisse sind die feststehenden


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

Das nächste Update kommt 2017  

Nein, das mache ich morgen früh oder so


----------



## Schrotti (27. Oktober 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die neuen Nvidia Karten schlecht in Unigine Valley abschneiden?



Nicht nur in Valley auch im Heaven Bench.

Stört mich aber nicht denn ansonsten lasse ich die 780er Serie hinter mir.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VikingGe (28. Oktober 2014)

> Eine Frage hab ich: Was bewirkt das übertakten der CPU bei der GPU, denn ich denke das wohl kaum meine CPU limtiert??


Zwischen den Szenen wird gestreamt, das sollte die Min-FPS leicht verbessern und damit insgesamt der Punktzahl nen leichten Boost geben.

Und sag mal nichts, Valley war vor ein paar Grafiktreibern bei mir _durchgehend_ CPU-limitiert...


----------



## Ekstroem (28. Oktober 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Zwischen den Szenen wird gestreamt, das sollte die Min-FPS leicht verbessern und damit insgesamt der Punktzahl nen leichten Boost geben.  Und sag mal nichts, Valley war vor ein paar Grafiktreibern bei mir durchgehend CPU-limitiert...


Danke


----------



## DARPA (29. Oktober 2014)

Juckt wahrscheinlich keinen, aber hier noch ne Messung mit dem ollen Vishera :


2747 | DARPA | FX8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1165/1500 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Juckt wahrscheinlich keinen, aber hier noch ne Messung mit dem ollen Vishera



Hier ist jedes Ergebnis willkommen  Exotische erst recht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VikingGe (30. Oktober 2014)

*Update* Wo ich doch eh schon länger mit dieser Konfiguration unterwegs bin... fürs Ego: Aus


> 1862 | VikingGe | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | GTX 670 @ 1175/1752 | Link


mach
1895 | VikingGe | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1175/1779 | Link

Kein Quantensprung, aber....

@DARPA Ernshtaft, dein FX läuft mit 5 GHz, betreibst den aber mit lausigem 1333er-RAM und Standard-NB-Takt?


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2014)

Und der läuft sogar unter Luft 

Das war aber nur ein Bench Setup. Normal wird der FX mit 4,5 GHz @ 1,34 V betrieben.

Und was soll ich sagen, das ist ein 4 Jahre altes AM3 Board. Da gibts halt gewisse Einschränkungen mit der CPU. 
Der CPU-NB muss mit min. 1,45 V befeuert werden, damit überhaupt der stock NB-Takt bootbar ist. Und bei Übertaktung des RAM läuft er nur im Single Channel


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSharper (1. November 2014)

3192| Nijo44 | i7 4790k @ 4.6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30-2T | R9 290X @ 1253/1623 Link


----------



## Softy (2. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. November 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> 3192| Nijo44 | i7 4790k @ 4.6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-30-2T | R9 290X @ 1253/1623 Link



Komm bisl geht noch


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. November 2014)

Update:

|3505| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1346/1950 | Link

Nicht das Beste aber endlich mal die 3500 Marke geknackt 
Da nun die Heizung an gegangen ist war es das auch schon für heute! Macht ein optimiertes System so viel aus ?? Bin ja nur paar MHz unter dir Softy aber fast 200 Punkte!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. November 2014)

Deaktiviere doch mal deinen ganzen Taskleistenprogramme und Dienste das bringt extra Punkte !


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Deaktiviere doch mal deinen ganzen Taskleistenprogramme und Dienste das bringt extra Punkte !


 

Joa aber keine 180 Punkte ...
Da muss noch was anderes im Spiel sein! Mach ich aber erst dann wenn ich meine H55 gegen eine H105 ersetzt habe! Dann sollten die 3600 Punkte dran sein.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. November 2014)

Ich wette mit dir, dass es bestimmt 50 Punkte mehr sind bei der Menge die du da immer laufen hast !


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. November 2014)

Ich mach mir mal eine Bench Partition mit Windows 7 und dann schauen wir mal.

Reichen da 30GB ?? Oder soll ich lieber 10GB drauf setzen ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. November 2014)

Ka, aber 30GB schon sehr viel meinst nicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. November 2014)

So hier nochmal ein Update 

|3627| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/1950 | Link

Hat doch mehr gebracht als gedacht!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. November 2014)

Da Updates nicht als Doppelpost gelten hier noch eins 

|3655| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/1950 | Link

@ Softy

So langsam aber sicher komm ich zu dir  Aber keine angst, mehr geht definitiv nicht mehr da die Karte zu warm wird und der Speicher macht bei 1950Mhz auch dicht da zu warm :/
Aber so schlecht scheint das Kärtchen doch nicht zu sein! Mal Morgen Früh Lüften und nochmal versuchen mit nem extra Lüfter der auf den Speicher pustet.


----------



## CSharper (3. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Komm bisl geht noch


 
Liegen schon 1,397 V an im LN2. Bleibt aber bei 60 Grad, mehr Spannung sollte ich ihr glaub nicht mehr zu trauen für die paar Punkte;P


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. November 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Liegen schon 1,397 V an im LN2. Bleibt aber bei 60 Grad, mehr Spannung sollte ich ihr glaub nicht mehr zu trauen für die paar Punkte;P



Ne besser nicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. November 2014)

Update:

|3682| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 5GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1360/1975 | Link

Und jetzt her mit Platz 1


----------



## Softy (4. November 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> |3682| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 5GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1360/1975 | Link
> 
> Und jetzt her mit Platz 1



Glückwunsch zur Pole 

Da muss ich wohl mal nachlegen  Aber im Moment ist es zu warm, ich warte auf Minusgrade 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. November 2014)

Ja, bei mir geht auch nichts mehr! Für die Punkte musste ich 20 Läufe starten und 15 davon sind abgestürzt etc.
Winter geht es weiter und wer weis, vielleicht mit der Lightning MOA von Moose/Dancop wenn ich das Geld dazu habe 

Aber so schlecht ist die Karte gar nicht! Sie will nur gut gekühlt werden  Aber 55% OC ist schon ordentlich!


----------



## pyro91 (5. November 2014)

3702 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1481/2000 [url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=783356&d=1415214573]Link[/url]


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. November 2014)

Da muss ich am Wochenende nochmal nachlegen  Schöner Score


----------



## Deathy93 (5. November 2014)

pyro91 schrieb:


> 3702 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1481/2000 Link


Link funktioniert nicht:

"Ungültige Angabe: Anhang"


----------



## pyro91 (5. November 2014)

Hmm bei mir gings, habs aber sicherheitshalber nochmal angehängt 

@streetjumper16: Du bist erst bei 1360Mhz Coretakt, da geht noch was


----------



## Ion (5. November 2014)

Pyro, wie kannst du eigentlich mit 120MHz mehr Chiptakt gerade mal 20 Punkte mehr haben? 
Da müsste *viel* mehr drin sein ..


----------



## pyro91 (5. November 2014)

Ich habs bist jetzt immer auf die schlechte Skalierung mit so einen hohem Takt geschoben, aber vielleicht sind noch ein paar Treibereinstellungen auf max. Qualität gesetzt. Muss ich nacher mal überprüfen..


----------



## Fox2010 (5. November 2014)

Ist zwar OT aber glaub dann skaliert es schlecht oder die Karte hustet sich schon einen ab.

Hab das eben auch im Heaven beobachtet wollte sauber benchen ohne fehler bin 50MHZ im Core und 50MHZ im Speicher runter, waren nichtmal 10Punkte weniger


----------



## pyro91 (5. November 2014)

Ion hatte Recht, ich hatte im Treiber noch ein paar Einstellungen auf max. Qualität eingestellt, hab jetzt nochmal neu gebencht und es kamen viel bessere Werte raus, danke für den Hinweis Ion 

3814 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1474/2000 Link


----------



## Softy (6. November 2014)

pyro91 schrieb:


> 3814 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1474/2000 Link



Tolles Ergebnis  Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. November 2014)

Also da kann ich leider nicht mithalten. Mal schauen was mit der Lightning MOA noch geht! Sie sollte auf jeden Fall 1500mhz machen für 500€!


----------



## DARPA (6. November 2014)

So hab auch noch mal nen bisschen rumgeschraubt.  Hier ein Run mit 2,4 GHz NB + HT. 
Viel mehr geht bei dem System nicht mehr. Aber immerhin hats für die 970 vor mir gereicht ^^

2771 | DARPA | FX8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1165/1500 | Link


----------



## Softy (7. November 2014)

Dafür, dass Deine Grafikkarte mit nur einer lane angebunden ist, ist es ein super Ergebnis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekstroem (7. November 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> So hab auch noch mal nen bisschen rumgeschraubt.  Hier ein Run mit 2,4 GHz NB + HT. Viel mehr geht bei dem System nicht mehr. Aber immerhin hats für die 970 vor mir gereicht ^^  2771 | DARPA | FX8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1165/1500 | Link


Das lasse ich mir nicht gefallen 
Ha: 2856 Score


----------



## DARPA (7. November 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Dafür, dass Deine Grafikkarte mit nur einer lane angebunden ist, ist es ein super Ergebnis



1 Lane wär mies 

Liegt aber am Idle. GPU ist mit 2.0 x16 angebunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ekstroem schrieb:


> Das lasse ich mir nicht gefallen


Ich befürchte es


----------



## Deathy93 (7. November 2014)

pyro91 schrieb:


> Ion hatte Recht, ich hatte im Treiber noch ein paar Einstellungen auf max. Qualität eingestellt, hab jetzt nochmal neu gebencht und es kamen viel bessere Werte raus, danke für den Hinweis Ion
> 
> 3814 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1474/2000 Link


 
Mal Windows ein bisschen aufräumen, Design auf klassisch stellen, dann kannst du noch ein paar Punkte rausholen


----------



## pyro91 (7. November 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Mal Windows ein bisschen aufräumen, Design auf klassisch stellen, dann kannst du noch ein paar Punkte rausholen


 
Mehr geht jetzt aber wirklich nicht mehr 

3827 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1486/2025 Link


----------



## Deathy93 (7. November 2014)

pyro91 schrieb:


> Mehr geht jetzt aber wirklich nicht mehr
> 
> 3827 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1486/2025 Link


 
Sehr nice!


----------



## freizeitmanager (7. November 2014)

So mal einen rausgehauen mit neuen Arbeitsspeicher  und ab an die Spitze 

6884 | Freizeitmanager i7-5960X @ 4750 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1270/1750MHz |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSharper (8. November 2014)

freizeitmanager schrieb:


> So mal einen rausgehauen mit neuen Arbeitsspeicher  und ab an die Spitze   6884 | Freizeitmanager i7-5960X @ 4750 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1270/1750MHz |LINK



Nur so eine Frage aber wie kühlst du das System? Bei einem 8 Kerner auf 4,75 Ghz und drei Titans?


----------



## freizeitmanager (8. November 2014)

Hi Nijo44,  das ist meine Wasserkühlung:aqua computer Cuplex Kryos XT .925 Silver Edition; Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 360 Pro - Stainless Steel Edition mit 18x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK-PS - 140mm; aqua computer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version;
Warum fragst du?

Gruß FM


----------



## CSharper (8. November 2014)

Rein aus Neugier Da man so ein System nicht mit einer "gewöhnlichen" Kühlung zähmen kann Denke auch schon längere Zeit darüber nach mir einen 8 Kerner zu holen auch deswegen.Danke für die Info


----------



## freizeitmanager (8. November 2014)

Alles klar, des ist ja nicht mein Arbeitsrechtes sondern nur mein Spaßrechner


----------



## Deathy93 (8. November 2014)

freizeitmanager schrieb:


> So mal einen rausgehauen mit neuen Arbeitsspeicher  und ab an die Spitze
> 
> 6884 | Freizeitmanager i7-5960X @ 4750 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1270/1750MHz |
> 
> ...


 
Krasses Setup x)

War bestimmt nicht billig


----------



## Softy (8. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Glückwunsch zu den neuen (und alten ) Pole's


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. November 2014)

Man.... Hätte ich jetzt nur 500€, hätte ich eine MATRIX die 1550MHz macht


----------



## Ekstroem (9. November 2014)

Neues Ergebnis!!
2856 | Ekstroem | i7 4770 @ 3.40GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1474/2000 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. November 2014)

2835 | euMelBeumel | X5650 @ 4,00GHz | 24GB DDR3-1456 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1500/2100 | Link

Schade, dass GPU-Z nur 1475MHz als typischen Boost anzeigt...


----------



## Ekstroem (9. November 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> 2835 | euMelBeumel | X5650 @ 4,00GHz | 24GB DDR3-1456 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1500/2100 | Link
> 
> Schade, dass GPU-Z nur 1475MHz als typischen Boost anzeigt...


 Ich bekomm keinen 1500 boost takt hin, bei mir stürzt der bench bei mehr als 1474mhz ab.
Wie machst du denn des?


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. November 2014)

Meine GTX 970 läuft unter Wasser, vielleicht liegt es daran? Sonst habe ich nichts verändert, keine extra Spannung und auch nicht am Powertarget geschraubt. GPU wird maximal 45°C warm im Benchmark. Bei mir laufen auch 2200MHz RAM-Takt, dann aber leider mit Bildfehlern, der Benchmark läuft aber trotzdem durch


----------



## Ekstroem (9. November 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Meine GTX 970 läuft unter Wasser, vielleicht liegt es daran? Sonst habe ich nichts verändert, keine extra Spannung und auch nicht am Powertarget geschraubt. GPU wird maximal 45°C warm im Benchmark. Bei mir laufen auch 2200MHz RAM-Takt, dann aber leider mit Bildfehlern, der Benchmark läuft aber trotzdem durch


 
Wenn's unter Wasser ist...


----------



## Ion (9. November 2014)

Ekstroem schrieb:


> Ich bekomm keinen 1500 boost takt hin, bei mir stürzt der bench bei mehr als 1474mhz ab.
> Wie machst du denn des?


 Jede Karte ist anders und nicht viele schaffen konstant 1500MHz.
Ich finde es interessant wie schwach die 9xx im Valley Benchmark sind


----------



## Ekstroem (9. November 2014)

Stimmt schon, die 970 bzw 980 sind eigentlich insgesamt besser. 
Mich tröstet aber das meine 970er in den Spielen besser is als ne 780 , da ich denke, dass keiner mit den Taktraten vom Benchmark zockt.


----------



## Softy (10. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exception (11. November 2014)

2184 | Exception | AMD FX8120 @ 4.2GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX 970 @ 1316/1753 |  Link

Gar nicht so schlecht für die alte Hebbe. Da ist auch noch ein wenig Potential vorhanden.


----------



## BertB (11. November 2014)

neu
3716 | BertB | AMD FX8320 @ 4.8GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600-10-10-10-27 1T| 2x R9 290 @ 1040/1350 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-benches-6417-picture784693-vallei-88-8.html

kriegs wieder nicht hin mit dem link 

bekomme seit mehr cpu-oc überraschend viel punkte,
an treibereinstellungen hab ich nix geändert


----------



## Ekstroem (11. November 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> 2184 | Exception | AMD FX8120 @ 4.2GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX 970 @ 1316/1753 |  Link  Gar nicht so schlecht für die alte Hebbe. Da ist auch noch ein wenig Potential vorhanden.


Wie machst du des??? Du hast einen weniger hohen Takt als ich, aber 300 Punkte mehr??


----------



## Softy (12. November 2014)

Ekstroem schrieb:


> Wie machst du des??? Du hast einen weniger hohen Takt als ich, aber 300 Punkte mehr??



Hä?  Wo hat er denn 300 Punkte mehr als Du? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddyloveland (12. November 2014)

2982 | Eddyloveland | i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz | 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 



http://www11.pic-upload.de/12.11.14/qzuuke8sffzd.jpg


----------



## Spinal (12. November 2014)

Yeah, endlich ne 980er 
Aber mal eine Frage, kann sein das der Benchmark sehr CPU abhängig ist? Mit meinem Standard getaktetn i7 3930k erreiche ich mit der 780 TI Matrix @1150 MHz 2800 Punkte und @1230 MHz ebenfalls 2800 Punkte 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Softy (12. November 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Yeah, endlich ne 980er
> Aber mal eine Frage, kann sein das der Benchmark sehr CPU abhängig ist? Mit meinem Standard getaktetn i7 3930k erreiche ich mit der 780 TI Matrix @1150 MHz 2800 Punkte und @1230 MHz ebenfalls 2800 Punkte



Die CPU spielt (zumindest bei Single-GPU) so gut wie keine Rolle. Ist einfach so, dass die GTX 9xx's beim Valley Benchmark schlecht gehen, dafür ist es im 3dmark genau andersrum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekstroem (12. November 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Hä?  Wo hat er denn 300 Punkte mehr als Du?


Ääähm—War spät gestern . Hab mich verlesen... Sorry


----------



## myLoooo (13. November 2014)

Mein Erster Versuch 

3570K@4.1 MSI GTX 980


----------



## Softy (13. November 2014)

So wird das nix mit dem Ranking


----------



## fr4q3r (19. November 2014)

3250 | fr4q3r | i5 4690K @4,5GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1800, CL9 -9 -9- 24 2T | GTX980 @1549/1869MHz | Link

Ohne an der Spannung zu drehen. Wollte jetzt net unbedingt ne neue Karte schrotten oder so. 

edit: falschen core clock eingetragen


----------



## panzer000 (19. November 2014)

4019 | panzer000 | i7 3770K 4,6 GHZ | 16 GB DDR3 @1800, CL12 -12 -12- 34 21T | GTX780 SLI @1080/1552MHz | C:\Users\tobias\Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20141120_0925.html


----------



## Softy (20. November 2014)

@Panzer000

Ohne Screenshot nix Ranking 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzer000 (20. November 2014)

so jetzt ists drin


----------



## Softy (20. November 2014)

**UPDATE** (Sogar mit dem richtigen Punktwert )


----------



## Eddyloveland (26. November 2014)

3070
Eddyloveland
Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz
32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T
GTX 980 @ 1253/1825




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (27. November 2014)

Eddyloveland schrieb:


> 3070
> Eddyloveland
> Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz
> 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T
> ...



Der Boost liegt aber bei 1354 MHz Boost laut GPU-Z


----------



## Softy (27. November 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Der Boost liegt aber bei 1354 MHz Boost laut GPU-Z



Eigentlich  So kommt das Ergebnis eh nicht in die Liste, Startpost beachten.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (27. November 2014)

2678 | DailydoseofGaming	| Xeon E3-1231V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24	| R9-290 1175/1450 | Link


----------



## Euda (27. November 2014)

Das neue Netzteil ein wenig quälen. :>

*2745 | Euda | AMD FX-8350 @ 4612 MHz | 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP @DDR3-1912 CL9-10-9-24 1T | AMD R9 290X @ 1200 MHz // 1300 MHz | Link

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (28. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .marius. (7. Dezember 2014)

Abend zusammen 

endlich wars mal wider kalt und ich hatte zeit
Aber jetzt ist endgültig schluss mehr geht nicht 

2455 l .marius. l i7 2600k @ 3,592MHz l 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T l HD 7970 @ 1417MHz/1850MHz l Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (12. Dezember 2014)

3468 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 @ 1550/1928MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

Nette Taktraten  Luftkühlung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Dezember 2014)

1 Monat nicht da und noch immer 2. ??
Los Leute will ein Battle


----------



## Oyoko (15. Dezember 2014)

4386 | Oyoko | i7-4790K @ 4.0 GHz | 16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1453 / 1803

kann mir jemand sagen ob das Ergebnis in Ordnung ist ? 
bin noch relativ neu im benchmark bereich>.>
den pc hab ich mir für ungefähr 1850 euro geholt (nach langen Qualen mit einen Laptop von vor 3 jahren >.<)
und wenn jemand so lieb wäre ,wie kann ich mein cpu übertakten und wie hoch ?:O
danke im voraus

lg oyoko


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2014)

Willkommen im Forum 

Sieht schon ganz gut aus, der Valley Benchmark ist zwar grafiklastig, bei 2 Grafikkarten würde es aber nicht schaden, die CPU noch etwas zu kitzeln. Eine Anleitung dazu findest Du z.B. hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2014)

Update 

3147 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1275/1725 |


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2014)

Ist es echt zuviel verlangt, die RAM-Latenzen usw. abzuschreiben?  Nachtragen, sonst nix Ranking.


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2014)

Ja, denn so ein Ranking macht nicht gerade wenig Arbeit, und ich habe keine Lust mehr, irgendwelche Werte nachzutragen. Also entweder Startpost befolgen oder kein Eintrag.


----------



## minicoopers (17. Dezember 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist es echt zuviel verlangt, die RAM-Latenzen usw. abzuschreiben?  Nachtragen, sonst nix Ranking.



Recht hast du. Habe letztens ne halbe Stunde für zwei neue Einträge gebraucht. Und alles nur, weil nicht richtig gepostet wird....


----------



## Norisk699 (18. Dezember 2014)

Mal eine Frage zu den bzw. meinen Ergebnissen:

Ich habe mir meiner R9 290x nun alle Benchmarks durch (3D Mark / 3D Mark 11 / etc.) und überall erreiche ich angemessene Ergebnisse. 
Bevor ich nun stärker an der Taktschraube drehe (bisher habe ich auf 1100 / 1300 MHZ eingestellt...für gute Kühlung ist gesorgt...) , will ich in allen Benchmarks gute Basiswerte haben.
Beim beim Unigine Valley (sowie auch Heaven) Benchmark erziele ich jedoch extrem schlechte Ergebnisse.
*Ich erziele im Valley nur knapp 800 Punkte... woran könnte das liegen...? Ich müsste eigentlich in einem Bereich von 2600-2900 landen...*
Im CCC habe ich alles korrekt eingestellt.
Ich kenne mich mit PC / OC / etc. eigentlich soweit ganz gut aus und mache das seit den 1990ern (wenn auch nicht so extrem wie manch andere hier...respekt ganz nebenbei an alle für die teilweise-Top-Werte die hier gepostet werden!)

Hat jemand eine Idee?



Beispiele von meinen Tests mit "normalem Ergebnis" mit meinen bisherigen moderaten OC-Einstellungen: 

Firestrike : AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Professional

Firestrike Extreme: AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Professional

Firestrike Ultra: AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Professional

IceStorm: AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Professional

IceStorm Extreme: AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Professional

Cloud Gate: http://www.3dmark.com/cg/2340950

Sky Diver: http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2598203


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hatte auch mal das Phänomen, dass ich im Valley relativ schlechte Scores hatte (wenn auch nicht so krass wie Du). Eine De- und Neuinstallation des Benchmarks und des Grafiktreibers hat dann geholfen, das würde ich als erstes mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Norisk699 (18. Dezember 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch mal das Phänomen, dass ich im Valley relativ schlechte Scores hatte (wenn auch nicht so krass wie Du). Eine De- und Neuinstallation des Benchmarks und des Grafiktreibers hat dann geholfen, das würde ich als erstes mal ausprobieren.



Grafiktreiber bereits geschehen, komplett alle AMD-Sachen runter und neustart und der neue catalyst omega drauf. keine abhilfe...
den benchmark habe ich auch komplett runter und rauf... änderung etwa ungefähr genau 0 % :-/


----------



## Ebrithil (22. Dezember 2014)

*Update:

*
​5586| Ebrithil | i7-5820k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-25 2T | 2xGTX 980 @ 1391/1878/1492 | Link


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2014)

rtxus schrieb:


> 2574 | rtxus | 1231v3 @stock | 8GB 1600 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX970 @ 1500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es fehlt die Angabe der VRAM-Frequenz.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rctableoverload (24. Dezember 2014)

*UPDATE:
*

​4614 | rctableoverload | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 3x GTX 680 @ 1120/1527/1173 | Link


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopfdreher (30. Dezember 2014)

- Update - 

3646 | Kopfdreher | I5 4670k @ 4,5Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-2400 10-11-11-26-1T | GTX 780 @ 1481/1952 | Link


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arno1978 (18. Januar 2015)

So dann will ich auch mal 

1992 | Arno78 | FX-8350@ 4,0 Ghz (wo Turbo) | 16GB DDR 1886 10-11-9-28-1T | R7970@1210/1600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crank558 (21. Januar 2015)

Wieso erreicht meine GTX980 OC+Custom OC nur 3000 punkte im Valley ? lol


----------



## BertB (21. Januar 2015)

vermutlich wegen dem fx8350


----------



## timmy2000 (31. Januar 2015)

2372| timmy2000 | i5 3570k@4.2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1866Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 -2T | GTX 970 @ 1114MHz/1253MHz/1753MHz |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelSatan (1. Februar 2015)

2077 | OnkelSatan | AMD 965BE @ stock |16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |  AMD Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4GB DDR5@stock |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DelloxD (8. Februar 2015)

3179 | DelloxD | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @ 1526/1928MHz | Link


----------



## SilverSurfer72 (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo 
bevor ich mein neues Ergebnis poste .... Ich erreiche beim Valley Benchmark nicht das Ergebnis wo ich mit 2 x GTX980 OCed sein sollte...
Bei anderen Benchmarks ( Heaven, 3D Mark passt alles) ....aber hier...
Habe einen i7 4770 @ 4,4 GHZ und 2 GTX 980 @ 1492/1900 am laufen und komme nur auf 4900 Punkte.... Ich meine hier Platz 5 mit selbiger CPU und 2 x GTX 780 bei 5800 Points...da sollte ich doch zumindest in der Nähe landen und nicht fast 1000 Punkte darunter...
Jemand eine Idee ?
Danke


----------



## BertB (8. Februar 2015)

der hat schnellen ram drin,

~1500MHz auf der 780 ist halt wahnsinnig viel,

die hat auch mehr shader als die 980, 
bei gleichem takt,
den die normalerweise halt nicht erreicht, 
kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die dann schneller ist,

780 hat ne breitere speicheranbindung: 384bit zu 256 bit
könnte auch nene einfluss haben,
valley ist einer  benches, bei denen speicher oc gut was bringt


----------



## Cleriker (8. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht läuft diese aktuelle Kombination aus Ramtakt und Chiptakt einfach nicht rund. Hast du mal probiert einen der Werte zu senken und zu überprüfen, was sich ändert?
Hast du mal im GPU_Z log geschaut , ob irgendwas merkwürdig war?


----------



## SilverSurfer72 (9. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Tipps... Hab den "Fehler" gefunden - der saß wie so oft vor dem Bildschirm 

Hab auch nen neuen Monitor ( Asus Swift ROG) und für Valley war G Sync noch aktiv somit war die Framerate auf 144 limitiert  LOL

Jetzt komm ich so auf 5400 Punkte... werd noch ein bißchen tüfteln und dann meinen Score posten
THX
Greetzs


----------



## wolflux (13. Februar 2015)

Moin 
3429 | wolflux | i75820k | @4.4 GHz | 16Gb DDR4 @ 1334 MHz CL14-14-14-35 T1 | GTX 780Ti @ 1280/1850 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DelloxD (20. Februar 2015)

moin softy

hast leider vergessen mich einzutragen 

auf seite 148 bin ich mit einem neuen score


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2015)

Sorry, habe Deinen Post übersehen. Habe es eingetragen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crank558 (21. Februar 2015)

5645 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1480/2048MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

2595 | S754 | Intel Core i5-4690k @ 4,4GHz | G.Skill TridentX DDR3 16GB @ 2400MHz, CL10-12-12-31 2T | XFX Radeon R9 290X Core Edition @ 1000MHz/1250MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crank558 (3. März 2015)

*UPDATE*


5918 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1480/2033MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (3. März 2015)

Crank558 schrieb:


> 5918 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1480/2033MHz | Link



Komm mir bloß nicht noch näher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crank558 (4. März 2015)

DUUUUUUU SOFTTYYYY SRY 


*UPDATE*



5994 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 5100MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1485/2025MHz | Link


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. März 2015)

3241| steve_gorden88| i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T | GTX 980 @ 1500/3700 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2015)

Crank558 schrieb:


> DUUUUUUU SOFTTYYYY SRY






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (5. März 2015)

Jetzt wird sich schon um die goldene Ananas gestritten


----------



## Crank558 (6. März 2015)

Wir streiten uns nicht


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (6. März 2015)

Neee...ihr macht nur einen Virtuellen Schw**zvergleich


----------



## steve_gorden88 (6. März 2015)

UPDATE:

3382| steve_gorden88| i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T | GTX 980 @ 1500/4005|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## starbuzzdude (14. März 2015)

3668 | starbuzzdude | i7 4790k @ 5 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3 G. Skill TridentX @ 2400 CL 10-12-12-31 2T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1521 / 2126 | Link

Verdammt starke GTX 780 Ti ´s...


----------



## Softy (15. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellm (17. März 2015)

1756 | hellm | 3470 @ 3,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T  | GTX 960 @ 1568 / 4196 | Link


----------



## Softy (18. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealRayden (27. März 2015)

4406 | TheRealRayden | 5820k @ 4,7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 12-12-12-30 1T | TITAN X @ 1202 / 1953 Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (27. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (27. März 2015)

*2800 | R_Apid_Pr0 | I5 4690k @4,4 | 2x NoName @1800, CL9 | Powercolor R9 290 PCS+@ 1198/1450| Link
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MADman_One (28. März 2015)

Ich habe zwar meine Wasserkühler für die neuen Titan X Karten noch nicht, aber ich habe trotzdem schon mal ein bißchen mit dem Referenzkühler gebencht (+200 GP, +0 Mem...den übertakte ich nicht bevor ich nicht meine Backplates habe). Hier sind die ersten Werte:

6960 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link

Sobald die Kühler da sind, dann werde ich testen was meine Exemplare wirklich können. Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Softy (28. März 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> *2800 | R_Apid_Pr0 | I5 4690k @4,4 | 2x NoName @1800, CL9 | Powercolor R9 290 PCS+@ 1198/1450| Link
> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte noch die genauen RAM-Latenzen nachtragen, habe erstmal die aus dem Screenshot übernommen.



MADman_One schrieb:


> 6960 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link



Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (1. April 2015)

So...Zum 1. April mal mein Post  

8051 | SSJ4Crimson | 4790K @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR3  2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | TITAN X @ 1506 MHz / 1928 MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=815164&stc=1


----------



## CSharper (4. April 2015)

4134 | Nijo44| i7-4790k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1444/1762 | Link

Update:

4304 | Nijo44| i7-4790k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1480/1771 |Link


----------



## 0madmexx0 (5. April 2015)

0madmexx0 schrieb:


> ...dann zwänge ich mich auch mal rein in die Rangliste
> 
> 1667 |0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 @ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1333Mhz, CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 950/1375 | Link
> 
> ...



UPDATE

1715 |0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1333Mhz, CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1000/1400 |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donny85 (6. April 2015)

4877 |Donny85 |i5 3570K @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1866Mhz, CL10-11-10-30 2T | GTX970 SLI @ 1340/1953  Link


----------



## HisN (6. April 2015)

4214 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1405/2000 | Link


----------



## Softy (6. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2015)

Wie üblich vergessen die beiden zusätzlichen Monitore abzuschalten beim Benchen. Sorry
Update:

4302 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1405/2000 | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (7. April 2015)

_****Update****_


----------



## CSharper (8. April 2015)

4445 | Nijo44| i7-4790k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1445/1872 Link


----------



## Softy (9. April 2015)

_****Update****_


----------



## TheGU (12. April 2015)

3263 | TheGU | i5 4690k @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Savage @ 2400 CL 11-13-14-32 2T | EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1540 / 3750 | Link

Mein erster Beitrag hier 

LG


----------



## Softy (13. April 2015)

TheGU schrieb:


> 3263 | TheGU | i5 4690k @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Savage @ 2400 CL 11-13-14-32 2T | EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1540 / 3750 | Link
> 
> Mein erster Beitrag hier
> 
> LG



Dann erstmal willkommen im Forum 

Und Du hast auf Anhieb alles richtig verlinkt  Da können sich manche hier eine Scheibe abschneiden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGU (13. April 2015)

TheGU schrieb:


> 3263 | TheGU | i5 4690k @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Savage @ 2400 CL 11-13-14-32 2T | EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1540 / 3750 | Link
> 
> Mein erster Beitrag hier
> 
> LG



Update: 

3332 | TheGU | i5 4690k @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Savage @ 2400 CL 11-13-14-32 2T | EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1550 / 3850 | Link

Hab mich Anfangs nicht mehr höher getraut... 2. Monitor war auch noch angeschlossen. 
Mehr geht bei meiner Karte definitiv nicht, ansonsten kommen die ersten Bildfehler.

Jetzt wird auf die GTX980ti gewartet und damit ein SLI System gebaut 

LG


----------



## 0madmexx0 (13. April 2015)

0madmexx0 schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 
> 1715 |0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1333Mhz, CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1000/1400 |Link
> 
> ...




@softy: Beim Eintrag im Ranking hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (14. April 2015)

0madmexx0 schrieb:


> @softy: Beim Eintrag im Ranking hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oops, habs korrigiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROG-Denis (20. April 2015)

3409 | Rog-Denis | i7 5930k @ 4 Ghz | 16 GB DDR4 Corsair Dominator Platinum @ 2666 CL 15-17-17-35 | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1490/2000 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/819530d1429539621-ranking-unigine-valley-bench.png


Irwie hab ich es mit dem link nicht so inbekommen........

PS. Hoffe es ist nicht schlimm wenn ich mein 5930k mit nur 2 Kernen Laufen lies.


----------



## Softy (21. April 2015)

ROG-Denis schrieb:


> Irwie hab ich es mit dem link nicht so inbekommen........



Kein Problem 



ROG-Denis schrieb:


> PS. Hoffe es ist nicht schlimm wenn ich mein 5930k mit nur 2 Kernen Laufen lies.



Kein Problem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (28. April 2015)

4837 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 17-17-17-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1520/2000        Link


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2015)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bias90 (30. April 2015)

hellr3aser schrieb:


> 4837 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 17-17-17-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1520/2000        Link



sone titan ist doch was feines


----------



## Softy (1. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MADman_One (9. Mai 2015)

MADman_One schrieb:


> 6960 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link




Hier ein  Update von mir, diesmal mit etwas mehr OC  : 
7416 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MADman_One (9. Mai 2015)

Ich habe auch noch ein Ergebnis für die Single-GPU Liste. Meine Karte mit dem 82er ASIC hatte mich gebeten, auch alleine antreten zu dürfen. Hier das Ergebnis:

4828 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1520/2000 | Link


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## musmuss (23. Mai 2015)

So dann werde ich mich mal von Platz 188 lösen 

Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 | Gigabyte H87- HD3 | AMD ASUS MATRIX R9 290X @ 1050 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24	 2T


----------



## Skurax (25. Mai 2015)

So ich jetzt auch mal mit meinem 24/7 Setting :
2518 | Skurax | FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 970 @1519 Mhz /1753 Mhz |Link


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2015)

Das sind ja mal wieder Mustereinträge 

@musmuss
Nächstes mal Startpost beachten.

@Skurax
Der Link funktioniert(e) nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skurax (27. Mai 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> @Skurax
> Der Link funktioniert(e) nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Link müsste jetzt funktionieren.


----------



## Guckler (27. Mai 2015)

Die erste GTX 750Ti  (EVGA FTW) stock Bios
1131| Guckler| i3-4330 @ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 750Ti @ 1428/1625 | Link


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MADman_One (13. Juni 2015)

Hier ist ein kleines Update, hauptsächlich da ich mehr RAM eingebaut habe und dieser zudem etwas schneller als der alte ist:

Multi-GPU:
7567 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link

Single-GPU:
4842 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | Link


----------



## hellr3aser (13. Juni 2015)

UPDATE Single-GPU:

4945 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 17-17-17-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1550/2000    Link


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (16. Juni 2015)

UPDATE Single-GPU:

5030 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 17-17-17-37 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1550/2000    Link


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheKangaroo (20. Juni 2015)

2606 | TheKangaroo | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 -2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | R9 290 @ 1100/1300 | Link


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGU (29. Juni 2015)

Update:

3444 | TheGU | i5 4690k @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Savage @ 2400 CL 11-13-14-32 2T | EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1570 / 4006 | Link

Das erste mal ans Bios getraut, hat sich gelohnt  Seitdem kann ich den Speicher endlich voll aufdrehen

Mit den Zahlen hab ich´s aber auch 

LG


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2015)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## BrnG (30. Juni 2015)

2708 | BrnG | i7 4790k @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1475 / 1968 | Link = http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=835338&d=1435692184


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2015)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2015)

4619 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGU (22. Juli 2015)

Jetzt mit zwei 980 SC

5584 | TheGU | i5 4690k @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Savage @ 2400 CL 11-13-14-32 2T | 2x EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1560 / 4006 | Link


LG


----------



## Niclasm90 (25. Juli 2015)

Meine EVGA GTX TITAN X SC
4466| Niclasm90 | i7 4790k @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 CL 9.0-9-9-24-128-2T | EVGA GTX TITAN X SC @ 1444 / 1978 | Link


----------



## Softy (1. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. August 2015)

So jetzt mal ein Update mit Wakü 

3502 | Woiferl94 | i7 4790k @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX780 @ 1425Mhz / 3702Mhz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beathoven (4. August 2015)

4449 | beathoven | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980Ti @ 1540/4000MHz  | Link


----------



## Daniel9494 (8. August 2015)

4483 | Daniel9494 | i5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1480/4000MHz | Link


----------



## Saguya (11. August 2015)

***UPDATE**
*
1752 | Saguya | AMD-FX 6350 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD 380 Nitro @ 1100/1650 | Link


----------



## Softy (11. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enta (17. August 2015)

Single GPU

4493 | enta | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-39  | 980 TI @ 1510 | 2079


----------



## Softy (19. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBenMain (24. August 2015)

So, meine Einsendung:

             4402 | TheBenMain | i7-4790k @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-9-10-11 | EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1358/2003MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (24. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Bin bis 10.09. im Urlaub, bis zum nächsten Update müsst Ihr Euch also etwas gedulden


----------



## TheBenMain (25. August 2015)

Ups, ich seh grade, ich hab mich etwas beim GPU Clock vertan!!! Sorry :O 

Richtig wäre 1484/2003 

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Softy (25. August 2015)

TheBenMain schrieb:


> Ups, ich seh grade, ich hab mich etwas beim GPU Clock vertan!!! Sorry :O
> 
> Richtig wäre 1484/2003



Kein Problem, ich bessere es gleich aus 




TheBenMain schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub!



Danke


----------



## TheBenMain (25. August 2015)

Wow, du bist schnell!!! Vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tFFMrPink (31. August 2015)

3939 | tffMrPink | i7-4790k @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI GTX 980Ti 1140/1753MHz​

UPDATE,müsste evtl noch weiter hinten mit anderen Komponenten stehen !


----------



## fushigi01 (31. August 2015)

So, hier meine neue R9 390 Nitro 

3030 | Fushigi01 | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 390 Nitro @ 1210/1700 | 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: verflucht, ich krieg das nicht hin mit nem Link einfügen....   



Edit 2:

*Update:*

3112 | Fushigi01 | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 390 Nitro @ 1270/1700 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Edit 3:

*Neues Update in Post #1573


----------



## tFFMrPink (4. September 2015)

wo bleibt das updaaaaate  ich möcht weiter nach vorn in der rangliste


----------



## fushigi01 (5. September 2015)

tFFMrPink schrieb:


> wo bleibt das updaaaaate  ich möcht weiter nach vorn in der rangliste



Lies mal weiter oben, Softy is bis 10.9. im Urlaub...

Da fällt mir auf, kann es sein das du bei deinem Ergebnis die Taktwerte der GraKa vergessen hast anzugeben?!


----------



## tFFMrPink (5. September 2015)

oh,das habe ich nicht gesehen.
und,....nein


----------



## fushigi01 (9. September 2015)

*Update* 

3137 | Fushigi01 | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | R9 390 Nitro @ 1273/1715 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (10. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dappes (4. Oktober 2015)

2478 | Dappes | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 @ 1178/1753


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2015)

@Dappes
Nächstes mal bitte Startpost beachten (CPU-Z und GPU-Z Screenshots usw.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mkay7 (14. Oktober 2015)

4109 | Mkay7 | i7 - 4770k @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Palit Super JetStream GTX 980Ti @ 1425/1753


----------



## Simmal99 (15. Oktober 2015)

3511 | Simmal | AMD FX 8350 @ 4,4 GHz| 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-8-22-30| Zotac Geforce GTX 980 Ti Amp! Extreme @ 1253/1805


----------



## BrnG (17. Oktober 2015)

48 | BrnG | Core 2 Duo @ 3,16GHz | 8GB DDR2 - 400 CL 6-6-18-52 2T| Nvidia Geforce GT610 @ 810-/1620-/600 | Link

Grafikkarte hat keinen Lüfter.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xonic- (22. Oktober 2015)

4800 | -Xonic- | Intel i7-6700k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2800 16-16-16-36 2T | EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified @ 1440/2078


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2015)

| 4980 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1525/2100 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M21Gunner (25. Oktober 2015)

5971 | M21Gunner | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T |2x GTX 980 @ 1408/2028/1509 | Link


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeamal (28. Oktober 2015)

3080 | jeamal | Intel i5-2500k @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @ 1396/1993 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. November 2015)

2955 I Xaphyr | i5-6600 | 16GB DDR4-2133 12-12-12-33 2T | r9 390 @ 1120/2560/1630 | Link


----------



## BlackIFlag (17. November 2015)

1526 | BlackIFlag | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 3,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 380 @ 985/1450 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (20. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saguya (6. Dezember 2015)

***Update**
*
1766 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380 Nitro @ 1100/1650 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2015)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## Saguya (30. Dezember 2015)

***Update**
*
1796 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380X Nitro @ 1110/1570 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saguya (1. Januar 2016)

***UPDATE NR 2** *

1832 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380X Nitro @ 1154/1608 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



langsam nähere mich der 1900 marke ^^"


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrnG (17. Januar 2016)

3128 | BrnG | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @ 1390/1491/1988 | Link


Hab jetz ne 980er


----------



## Scoch (17. Januar 2016)

2554 | Scoch | i5 4690k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1548/1664/3855 | Link


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KRUEMELMONSTERxX (21. Januar 2016)

2051 | KRUEMELMONSTERxX  | i5 3570K @ 4,0 GHz  | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz , CL 11-11-11-28 2T | AMD Sapphire 7970GHz @ 1190/1600

R9 390 Leider defekt aber bald kommt ein Update


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KRUEMELMONSTERxX (25. Januar 2016)

KRUEMELMONSTERxX schrieb:


> 2051 | KRUEMELMONSTERxX  | i5 3570K @ 4,0 GHz  | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz , CL 11-11-11-28 2T | AMD Sapphire 7970GHz @ 1190/1600
> 
> R9 390 Leider defekt aber bald kommt ein Update





UPDATE! 

2696 | KRUEMELMONSTERxX | i5 3570K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz , CL 11-11-11-28 2T | Sapphire Nitro R9 390 @ 1040/1500


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2016)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Ion (1. Februar 2016)

BrnG schrieb:


> 3128 | BrnG | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @ 1390/1491/1988 | Link
> Hab jetz ne 980er



Süß 

3316 | Ion | i5-4590 @ 3.7GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1260/3600MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hennemi (1. Februar 2016)

4008 | Hennemi | i5-4460 @ 3.2GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980Ti @ 1524/3506MHz | Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2016)

*update*


----------



## caddy (7. Februar 2016)

XFX R9 Nano

2912 | caddy | i5-3570 @ 3.4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD R9 NANO @ 500/1000MHz | Link


----------



## tobi1111 (7. Februar 2016)

5878 | tobi1111 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 980Ti @ 1250/1753

Hatte mehr erwartet


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Februar 2016)

EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified + Raijintek Morpheus + 2x Noiseblocker PL-2 @ 1.400U/Min

2.951 l Jolly91 l i7-3930K @ 4,2Ghz l 16gb DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-11-28 l GTX 980Ti @ 1.500/2.005 (4.010) - 1440p

4.319 l Jolly91 l i7-3930K @ 4,2Ghz l 16gb DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-11-28 l GTX 980Ti @ 1.500/2.005 (4.010) - 1080p

Ich muss jetzt mal echt im BIOS was umstellen damit ich den ersten Platz unsicher machen kann.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (13. Februar 2016)

2619 | SilverTobias90 | I5-3570K @4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz 8-8-8-21 1T | Asus GTX 970 @1550/3700


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Februar 2016)

4.383 l Jolly91 l i7-3930K @ 4,5Ghz l 16gb DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-11-28 - 1T l GTX 980Ti @ 1.500/2.005 (4.010) - 1080p

4.506 l Jolly91 l i7-3930K @ 4,5Ghz l 16gb DDR3-1833 CL 11-11-11-11-28 - 1T l GTX 980Ti @ 1.530/2.005 (4.010) - 1080p

2.779 l Jolly91 l i7-3930K @ 4,5Ghz l 16gb DDR3-1833 CL 11-11-11-11-28 - 1T l GTX 980Ti @ 1.530/2.005 (4.010) - 1080p

Mehr geht denke ich nicht mehr. HT Off und Windows mit dem grundlegensten Anwendungen / Diensten gestartet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2016)

Hat hier wer ne 750Ti zur verfühgung um mal ein paar Tests nach zu stellen?

hab eben mal meine gebraucht gekaufte 750Ti durch Vallex gescheucht, bis die taktraten sagen, nein!


das war allerdinsg erst bei 1608MHz GPU udn 3170MHz chip der fall, es kamen eben mal 1110 Punkte raus.
Andererseits steht ja im Single-GPU Ranking ne 750Ti drin, die mit viel weniger Takt mehr Punkte macht.

Ich frag mich jetzt ob die Plattform meines benchtable vielleicht Limitiert, oder ob  im Rankiing die IGP des I5 geholfen hat? 
Wenn ja, müsste man dass ja im Realen Gamingbetrieb mit ner IGP als Support ebenfalls merken?

Ich mein, ich finde den Unterschied von meiner GTX 750 non-Ti zu 750Ti schon ok, für des Geld sowieso 


Und ja, mir ist bewusst, dass der Bereich in dem ich da benche eher "Langweilig" ist, udn wohl langsam aber siche rvon den IGPs erobert wird 
Aber es macht spaß und ich hba noch ein paar nette mGPU Setups da, die mal "Die Rote Laterne" übernehmen werden 

leide rist auch der zweiten 2900XT nix geworden


----------



## Ion (14. Februar 2016)

Jolly, wie bekommst du eig. 300 Punkte mehr als Hennemi, obwohl eure GPU mit gleichem Takt rechnet?


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Jolly, wie bekommst du eig. 300 Punkte mehr als Hennemi, obwohl eure GPU mit gleichem Takt rechnet?



Liegt am VRAM-OC und an der CPU.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Februar 2016)

Das meiste habe ich herausgeholt indem ich Windows mit den Grundlegendsten Diensten starten ließ. Das hat 120 Punkte gebracht. VRAM OC bringt auch was, CPU OC (4,2Ghz (HT On) -> 4,5Ghz (HT Off)) brachte bei mir nur 65Pkt.


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2016)

Trotzdem ist Dein Score gefühlt um die 300 Punkte zu niedrig bei den Taktraten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2016)

ist ja offensichtlich auch OS abhängig,  war weiter vorn schon mal zu lesen.


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2016)

Kann auch sein, oder die Karte rennt ins Powerlimit? Hast Du das Standard-BIOS drauf, Jolly? Bzw. mal das Power Limit während des Benchmarks beobachtet?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2016)

das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit,  dass sollte doch aber beheizbar sein 

nebenbei als Anekdote:
hd3870-gddr4 90 Punkte bei fhd extreme, dank 512MB
hd2900 XT 1GB macht immerhin noch 242 Punkte, 

die 1GB gtx 285 amp macht mit 732/1577/1315 immerhin schon 666 Punkte

da ist also durchaus n Sinn einer hd4870 1GB oder ähnlicher Grakas,  statt igp


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit,  dass sollte doch aber beheizbar sein



Ja, aber mit Standard-BIOS nur sehr eingeschränkt 

@Jolly91
Zum Trennen der einzelnen Spalten bitte in Zukunft "|" (AltGr + "<")verwenden, kein "l". (Als kleine Merkhilfe: Länger = besser )

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Februar 2016)

Werds beachten.

Meine Karte wurde im BIOS schon komplett überarbeitet, es gibt auch keinen Passiv Modus mehr. Wobei ich jetzt seit 14 Tagen eh schon den Raijintek Morpheus drauf habe.   Die Karte rennt nicht ins PT, höchstens 92% und bis  115% hat die Karte Luft. Das Probelm ist eher das bei der Bergumfliegung die Auslastung der Karte auf ~75% fällt.

Es liegt wohl am OS, beathoven hat auch 1.540/2.000Mhz anliegen und ein paar Punkte weniger als ich, wobei es die selbe CPU ist, nur bei ihm taktet der i7 3930K mit 4,4Ghz und bei mir waren es 4,5Ghz bei 1.530/2.005Mhz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Welches OS nutzt du? Win7?
ggf mal nen Test auf nem Win 10 machen?


----------



## Jolly91 (16. Februar 2016)

Japp, Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## SHOKK (16. Februar 2016)

4530| SHOKK | i7-4790K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX980Ti @ 1500/2050MHz | 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Februar 2016)

1132 | Jolly91 | i7-4700HQ @ 3400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX870M @ 967/1250MHz 

Mal was vom Notebook.


----------



## DrDave (21. Februar 2016)

907 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1097/1253MHz | Link

1010 | DrDave | A10 5800K @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-30-1T | GTX750 Ti @ 1282/1450MHz | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich das richtig, GM107?
Das wäre ja ne Desktop-750ti 

Da müsste noch was gehen dann.


----------



## DrDave (22. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, GM107?
> Das wäre ja ne Desktop-750ti
> 
> Da müsste noch was gehen dann.



Korrekt, oben noch das Ergebnis der 750 Ti im HTPC.
Ist nicht viel zu holen bei der Kleinen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2016)

1100 knacken ich mit meiner, den screen dazu muss ich die tage machen, aber zugegeben, 1608mhz gpu sind nicht so mit jedem Chip machbar (bei 1,175V,  standardspannung).
vram läuft bei mir halt mit 3180 mhz


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Februar 2016)

Solange du nicht noch 33 Punkte drauf legst ist mir das egal.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2016)

lach, 1111 hatte ich schon, aber viel mehr wirds nicht mehr, der vram läuft am Limit,  leider.
und das ist derzeit die größte bremse.

für mehr takt musste ich noch mal die Spannung bis 1,2V frei geben   das werd ich wohl aber nicht mehr tun. die Karte ist vom Takt ja der Hammer.

der nächste run muß jetzt eh warten, muss erst mal nen 5,2ghz pretested (lukü) xeon e5620 zum laufen bekommen 

wenn der rennt bench ich da drauf noch mal.


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ratzefummel (25. Februar 2016)

3478 | ratzefummel | i7-5820K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1517/2103 | link


----------



## hellr3aser (25. Februar 2016)

Multi GPU Update:

7570 | hellr3aser | i7-5960X @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2800 MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1500/2000   Link


----------



## Ion (26. Februar 2016)

@hellr3aser
GPU-Z Screen fehlt leider.
Zudem könntest du ruhig sagen das du nen SLI fährst.


----------



## hellr3aser (26. Februar 2016)

Das mit gpuz hab ich vergessen ändere ich am sonntag bin im Moment nicht Zuhause und das mit sli hab ich geändert


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (27. Februar 2016)

Single GPU:

4193| Phillip_Sparky | i7 5820k @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T  |GTX 980 Ti @ 1465/3700 |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (29. Februar 2016)

hab mein link aktualisiert mit gpuz Screen


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2016)

Alles klar, habe den Link im Ranking geändert


----------



## RonGames (3. März 2016)

2705 | RonGames | Intel Xeon E5-1650 @4,3GHz/1.28V | G.Skill TridentX 4x4GB @2400 MHz (CL10-12-11-28) | EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC+ ACX 2.0+ @1280/2003 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (3. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falschparker (4. März 2016)

3952 | Falschparker | i7 6700K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1241/2816/7200 Link


Hallo zusammen. 
So dann will ich auch mal mein Ergebnis präsentieren......................................






EDIT: Jetzt sollte alles passen!!!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2016)

Denk an die Vorgabe, wenn du in die Liste willst!


----------



## Softy (4. März 2016)

Falschparker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> So dann will ich auch mal mein Ergebnis präsentieren......................................





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Denk an die Vorgabe, wenn du in die Liste willst!



Der Nickname ist wohl Programm


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2016)

Falschparker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> So dann will ich auch mal mein Ergebnis präsentieren......................................
> 
> 
> EDIT: So ich habe es geändert



Bitte noch mal den Startpost lesen und verstehen, was außer dem Bild nötig ist.

So ei n Screen ist nur ne nett Mittteilung, aber eben nicht gültig für den Eintrag.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2016)

So wird Zeit das die neuen Gpus kommen.....wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse hier angucke, dann ist meine 290 ja schon eine Krücke😁


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2016)

Ich entsorg dir die gern


----------



## Softy (5. März 2016)

AMD soll mal in die Pötte kommen, auf den ersten 50 Plätzen nur Nivea-Grafikkarten ist irgendwie langweilig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2016)

Nvidia ist keine Hautcreme.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2016)

Softy schrieb:


> AMD soll mal in die Pötte kommen, auf den ersten 50 Plätzen nur Nivea-Grafikkarten ist irgendwie langweilig


Jo wird Zeit 😎


----------



## type_o (6. März 2016)

1680 | type_o | i5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3@1828 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 960 @ 1410/1790 | Link


----------



## Softy (6. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupsi11 (11. März 2016)

4689 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz |16GBDDR3-1600MHzCL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1567/2103 | Link


----------



## tsd560ti (11. März 2016)

Vermutlich der letzte Bench für meinen alten FX6100, das alte treue Eisenschwein   

Voll im CPU-Limit, dass die Grafikkarte quasi nie voll ausgelastet wird und das Ergebnis ist für eine Matrix mit MK26  komplett blamabel.   Nichtmal Rons Custom-GTX970 hat die weggeschnupft
Und weil die Billigwärmeleitpaste gerade wegtrocknet hatte die GPU später wie meine 7950 ab 83° auch noch Bildfehler, da muss mal wieder frische drauf, kostet ja nur 6€ die 30Gramm-Spritze   

2523| tsd560ti | FX6100@4,5/2,47Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1798MHz CL 10-11-10-26-35 1T | R9 290X @ 1200/1475Mhz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/885467d1457720394-ranking-unigine-valley-valleyranking_290xfx6100.png





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Bevor Nachfragen kommen, das Powerlimit war nicht auf -50%


----------



## Softy (11. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddyloveland (13. März 2016)

P-4268 | Eddyloveland | i7-6700K @4,5 GHZ| 32GB DDR4 - 15-17-17-35-2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1353/1905 Mhz |






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (13. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Nächstes Update kommt in 10 Tagen, weil ich ab morgen im Urlaub bin.


----------



## zotac2012 (24. März 2016)

2944 | Zotac2012 | i5 4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 800MHz, 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 970 @ 1334/2128 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (31. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caddy (8. Mai 2016)

3080 | caddy | i5-3570 @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD R9 NANO @ 500/1000MHz | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raptor69 (9. Mai 2016)

4535 | Raptor69 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 980ti @  1460/2012 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2016)

3321 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @  1512/4001 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xtremefunky (22. Mai 2016)

Von mir gibts auch mal wieder was neues 

3254 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T | R9-290X @ 1300/1625MHz | LINK

Wobei 1700MHz am Speicher auch möglich wären, aber bin ich gerade zu faul zu benchen und sollte so auch genügen


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparky_ (15. Juni 2016)

2812 │Sparky_ │ i7-2600K @4,2 GHz │ 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T │ GTX970 @ 1507/2048 MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=900327&d=1466018262


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simder (18. Juni 2016)

4892 │simder │ i7-4970K @4,7 GHz │ 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T │ GTX1080 @ 2050/5400 MHz  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/900652d1466215897-ranking-unigine-valley-unbenannt.jpg


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2016)

@ ↑↑
Bitte zum Trennen der Spalten kein "l" (kleines L) oder "│" verwenden, sondern dieses Zeichen "|" (AltGr + "<"). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simder (20. Juni 2016)

Sorry habe es nur kopiert von jemanden


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2016)

Kein Thema


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. Juni 2016)

4577 | Woiferl94 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX980Ti @ 1529/3954MHz | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHide (28. Juni 2016)

7080 | MrHide | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | 2x GTX 980Ti @ 1520/1753 | Link

Ich hätte meinen 5930K behalten sollen.. -.- An die 5,7K der anderen komme ich nicht ran.


----------



## DerLilaLauneBaer (29. Juni 2016)

4440 | DerLilaLauneBaer | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX980Ti @ 1480/4000 | Link


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2016)

4942 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX1080 @~2080/5550 | Link


----------



## panos7 (3. Juli 2016)

2922 |panos7 | Xeon W3690 @ 4122 MHz | 12GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX780 @1019/1652 |  LINK


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (11. Juli 2016)

*Update:*

  5062| SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX1080 @2,1GHz/11,2GHz VRAM | Link


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2016)

Glückwunsch zur Pole 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (12. Juli 2016)

3926 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2025/8000 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (22. Juli 2016)

Update:
4242 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 FE @ ~2050/2277 MHz | Link


----------



## zotac2012 (23. Juli 2016)

4638 | Zotac2012 | i5-4690K @4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-30-2T | GTX 1070 @1722MHz (Boost 2113MHz) /2402MHz VRAM | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2016)

Liebe Bencher,

auf Grund immer weiter nachlassenden Interesses am Benchen (und am Forum  ) wird dieses hier mein letztes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Interessenten, die das Ranking weiter fortführen möchten, bitte hier im Thread oder bei der Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden melden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juli 2016)

Och Manno, schade.

Aber trotzdem viel Spaß und alles gute wo anders, selbst wenn es das RL ist


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. Juli 2016)

> auf Grund immer weiter nachlassenden Interesses am Benchen (und am Forum  ) wird dieses hier mein letztes


Das Ranking bitte ab jetzt "einfrieren", denn somit habe ich dauerhaft "den Platz an der Sonne" ....
Wünsche Dir ebenfalls alles Gute & vermutlich ist man ja nicht ganz "aus der Welt" & wer meldet sich freiwillig?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2016)

Ob es da nicht Sinniger wäre den Thread etwas überarbeitet neu zu starten 

Den Alten kann man ja dann schließen und die neue Liste gleich n bisschen überarbeiten 

Z.B. indem man die Tabelle nicht im Post sondern als externe Seite hat. Da könnte man dann sogar Filtern?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2016)

Och softy bitte nicht 😖

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Softy (1. August 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Och softy bitte nicht



Doch, leider schon. Aber das hat auch noch andere Gründe, ich habe heute eine neue Arbeitsstelle mit erheblich mehr Arbeitspensum angetreten, da möchte ich meine Freizeit anders verbringen als Rankings zu aktualisieren, die mich eigentlich gar nicht mehr interessieren


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2016)

Softy schrieb:


> Doch, leider schon. Aber das hat auch noch andere Gründe, ich habe heute eine neue Arbeitsstelle mit erheblich mehr Arbeitspensum angetreten, da möchte ich meine Freizeit anders verbringen als Rankings zu aktualisieren, die mich eigentlich gar nicht mehr interessieren


Na dann alles Gute👍
Hoffe wir finden einen neuen Nachfolger

Könntest du meine Werte noch eintragen😘

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2016)

Wenn euch gelegentlich etwas Wartetage nicht stören,  würde ich das durchaus machen,  aber ich bin da auch nur "partiell" interessiert


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn euch gelegentlich etwas Wartetage nicht stören,  würde ich das durchaus machen,  aber ich bin da auch nur "partiell" interessiert


Das egal 👍

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. August 2016)

@Chris-W201-Fan
Partiell klingt doch mal nicht schlecht & ist besser als gar nix.^^


Softy schrieb:


> ...Interessenten, die das Ranking weiter fortführen möchten, bitte hier im Thread oder bei der Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden melden.



Ich bin schon gespannt, wann die ersten TitanX-Resultate (Pascal) eintrudeln werden ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2016)

In dem Thread bin ich schon bei. Daher, bitte Geduld, ich werde das hier übernehmen und updaten.


----------



## Sparky_ (4. August 2016)

Update:

4218 │Sparky_ │ i7-2600K @4,5 GHz │ 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T │ GTX1070 @ 2101/2303 MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=908781&d=1470335019


----------



## Phoenix2lux (11. August 2016)

3734 | Phoenix2lux | i5-4460 @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2032/2252
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...g-unigine-valley-benchmark-unigine-valley.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2016)

Ich habe leider noch keine Rechte


----------



## Nebelhorn91 (17. August 2016)

4461 | Nebelhorn91 | i7 6700k @4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | 1x GTX 1070 @2002/2327

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=799731&uid=112222&d=1471428189


----------



## TheGU (18. August 2016)

Aus Langeweile bei 25°C Zimmertemperatur gebencht und locker mein bisher bestes Ergebnis übertroffen O.o

Update:

5617 | TheGU | i5 4690k @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Savage @ 2400 CL 11-13-14-32 2T | 2x EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1560 / 4006 | Link

*neue Titan X haben will*

LG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. August 2016)

Danke an Softy für die bisherige Pflege des Valley-Rankings! Seit wenigen Minuten hat Chris-W201-Fan den Thread unter seiner Leitung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2016)

So erstes Update von mir, dazu folgende Anmerkung:

Einer von 4en machts mit dem Posting richtig?
Bitte in Zukunft genau schauen, das macht erheblichen Aufwand sowas zu korrigieren. Die Trenzeichen sollten richtig sein, und auch der Link gehört mit dem trennzeichen in die Zeile.
Wer wissen will wieso, versucht doch einfach mal ne Tabelle in nem Posting zu machen 

@TheGu, bitte verzeih mir, aber ich musste den Speichernamen entfernen, das Sprengt den Rahmen hier 

@Sparky_ ich finde keinen Eintrag von vorher, war des wirkliche in Update? Wenn ja zu was?


----------



## R4INB0WD4ZH (5. September 2016)

4592 | R4INB0WD4ZH | i7 6700k @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4 Kingston HyperX Fury @ 2666 CL 18-18-18-44 2T | 1x ASUS GTX 1070 STRIX @ 1700 / 4210 | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2016)

so, bist drin


----------



## Saguya (11. September 2016)

**Update**


3072 | Saguya | i5 6500 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 1125/1700 I Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGU (11. September 2016)

@Chris-W201-Fan: Geht in Ordnung, bei der GPU reicht dann aber auch völlig, wenn du "2x GTX980 @ 1560 / 4006" reinschreibst, und das EVGA SC weg lässt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. September 2016)

Abend, Updated!

Saguya, das war ein Neueintrag, nur wenn du genau diese CFG mit neuem Takt und mehr Punkten bringst ist das ein Update.

TheGUE, so passt es schon gut rein, aber mit den RAM-Typen wirds zu viel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich stelle mal was zur Diskussion: Regeländerungen im Valley Ranking - Eine Disskussion für die Bencher 
Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung


----------



## DrDave (26. Oktober 2016)

Mal von Neues von mir, auch gleich in 1440p in der Hoffnung es kommt mit rein
1080p: 4639 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2115MHz | Link
1440p: 2844 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2115MHz | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

So,
Updated und Regeländerung hinzugefügt.
Es gibt nun auch 2560x1440 und 3840x2160 als Ranglisten, aktuell erst mal Single- und Multi-GPU zusammen.
Aktuell sehe ich bei den drei vorhandenen Werten auch teilweise über noch fehlerhafte Bilder hinweg.

Ich gebe hiermit den Wettbewerb in den beiden neuen Kattegorien frei; auf auf.


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So,
> Updated und Regeländerung hinzugefügt.
> Es gibt nun auch 2560x1440 und 3840x2160 als Ranglisten, aktuell erst mal Single- und Multi-GPU zusammen.
> Aktuell sehe ich bei den drei vorhandenen Werten auch teilweise über noch fehlerhafte Bilder hinweg.
> ...


Sehe gerade den überarbeiten Startpost, die Qualitätseinstellung ist auf deinen Bildern ist auf hoch, sollte doch aber schon Ultra sein?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

ups, korrigiere ich noch, thx


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2016)

2160p: 1324 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2115MHz | Link


----------



## Saguya (3. November 2016)

*2560x1440*

1779 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 @ 1125/1700 I Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3440x1440*

1369 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 @ 1125/1700 I Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crank558 (6. November 2016)

Single GPU:  WQHD (1440p/16:9)


2704 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid @ 1278(?)/1953MHz |AiO/AiO | Link


----------



## VikingGe (6. November 2016)

*2160p*:

670 | VikingGe | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1720MHz CL 9-9-9-22-1T | RX 480 @ 1303/2100 I Link

*1440p*:

1414 | VikingGe | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1720MHz CL 9-9-9-22-1T | RX 480 @ 1303/2100 I Link

Fazit: *Autsch*. Das Ding läuft auf Polaris ja mal überhaupt nicht (in FullHD nicht einmal 10% schneller als meine alte GTX 670 - in Spielen ist die Karte meist doppelt so schnell!)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2016)

Cpu Limit?


----------



## VikingGe (6. November 2016)

In 1080p an zwei Stellen, ab 1440p überhaupt nicht mehr, nein. Und die karte hält auch problemlos ihren Takt.

Vergleichswerte sind im Internet praktisch nicht existent, weil niemand Valley mit der Karte mit 8xAA und einer ernstzunehmenden CPU testet, aber ich denke mal, dass das schon so hinhaut. Vielleicht taucht hier ja noch jemand mit Intel und ner 480 auf.

Edit: Angesichts dessen, dass Maxwell _auch schon_ extrem schlecht lief (siehe 780 Ti vs 980 Ti vs 1070 in der FullHD-Tabelle) und die R9 380 sich da irgendwo bei 5 Jahre alten Midrange-Karten einsortiert, wundert mich das schlechte Ergebnis auch ehrlich gesagt nicht. Valley ist für Spieleperformance einfach nicht mehr repräsentativ.


----------



## DaHell63 (7. November 2016)

1440p, einmal i7 3930K/GTX 980ti und einmal mit 4770K/GTX 980

1942 | DaHell63 | i7 4770K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | GTX 980 @ 1530/1853 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2793 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1530/2000 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Mein PC i7 2600K/GTX 980 ti (16:10) weigert sich partout in der gewünschten Auflösung zu benchen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2016)

Viking, ganz unrecht hast du nicht, aber halbherzig optimierte Systeme bringen halt auch nur bedingt was.

Dass Kepler hier gut geht sehe ich teils auch, aber selbst mir, mit ner 780Ti sind einige Werte etwas ubplausibel.
Die sind aber von vor meiner Zeit als Listen-Admin.

Das die RX etwas schwach abschneidet wundert mich schon.

Edit:
Hab noch mal genau geschaut, mit der rel. geringen Speicherbandbreite, der nicht gerade tollen IPC, ... ich wette fast, auf nem Intel-Sys ist da deutlich mehr drin.


----------



## VikingGe (7. November 2016)

Ich hab gerade nochmal nen 1440p-Lauf *ohne* AA gemacht, um hiermit vergleichen zu können und komme da trotz gelegentlicher CPU-Limitierung auf 2303 Punkte, also sogar mehr als der Test mit starker Intel-CPU und Referenzkarte.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, was auf nem Intel-System in 4k großartig "mehr drin" sein sollte, wenn im schlimmsten Fall mal ein Kern zu 20% ausgelastet ist - dafür haben wir ja jetzt die Tabelle mit hohen Auflösungen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2016)

So Update gemacht.
Und Viking, kannst mal den 1080p posten?


----------



## VikingGe (14. November 2016)

Klar. *1080p:*

2138 | VikingGe | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1720MHz CL 9-9-9-22-1T | RX 480 @ 1303/2100 I Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch nochmal nen Lauf ohne AA gemacht, der ist dann wirklich fast permanent CPU-limitiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2016)

Oha, das ist echt wenig, meine gtx780 macht ca 2600 in fHD, die Ti schafft übertaktet ca. 3300.
Da scheint wirklich ein Problem vor zu liegen.
Edit:
Ist das Win 10


----------



## VikingGe (14. November 2016)

Ja, ist Win10. Und wie gesagt, bis hier nicht irgendjemand mit ner 480 und deutlich höheren Punktzahlen ankommt, halte ich die Werte für in Ordnung bzw. "ist dann halt so" - in richtigen Spielen tut die Karte ja schließlich, was sie soll. Der 1080p-Wert deckt sich mit dem hier.


----------



## crackhd (17. November 2016)

So habs auch mal getestet, GTX 1080 Founders Edition (SLI Deaktiviert) Hab ichs richtig gemacht 

GTX 1080 OC @ 2073MHz, CPU 5930K-3500MHz@4398,97MHz, RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400MHz

ist der RAM auch übertaktet?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2016)

Das Üben wir noch mal.
Schau dir bitte die Screens udn die Aufstellung der Daten in den letzten Posts noch mal genau an.
Der senkrechet Strich ist [alt gr] + [<] also die Taste rechts neben Shift.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. November 2016)

@crackhd
Nein, dein Ram (Arbeitsspeicher) ist nicht übertaktet und wähle für den Valley-Bench auch das "ExtremeHD Preset" aus & benche erneut und jaa, bei der Gliederung brauchst Du noch Übung + entsprechenden Link für dein Benchergebnis.^^
Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass eine 1080er keine 4200 Pkt. meistert? Gute, fixe 1080er knacken/meistern normalerweise 5000+ Pkt.


----------



## crackhd (17. November 2016)

Das andere übe ich gleich noch mal. Ist ne 1080 Founders Edition, vielleicht deswegen


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. November 2016)

Wundert mich, denn die Taktraten sind ja jetzt gar nicht soo schlecht bzw. niedrig angesetzt. Falls irgendwelche Einstellungen in der NV-Systemsteuerung forciert sind, dann setze die Einstellungen vor dem Bench mal auf Standard & wie gesagt, nutze das ExtremHD-Preset.
Kanns doch net sein, dass da eine 1080er bei ~4200 Pkt. gammelt.


----------



## crackhd (17. November 2016)

INTEL CORE I7 5930K 3500MHz @ 4398.97MHz | 2xGTX1080 EVGA Founders Edition: Standard 1607MHz @  1802MHz & Boost 1734MHz @ 1929MHz | 64GB RAM CRUCIAL BALLISTIX DDR4-2400 Normal

So besser, viel mehr geht im Moment nicht, sonst stürzt Valley ab. Habe keine Ahnung warum, muss ich vielleicht das Powertarget hoch setzen, bzw statt Afteburner ein anderes Tool nehmen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. November 2016)

Das PT könnte bei einer FE schon limitieren, aber da Du den Afterburner im Einsatz hast, würde ich mal die Taktraten @Benchlast überprüfen, also ob deine eingestellten Taktraten Pi*Daumen auch gehalten werden. Den VRAM könnte man ggf. auch auf 1300MHz*4 = 5,2*2 = 10,4GHz übertakten.^^
Ein anderes Tool ist nicht notwendig & in Summe sind die eh alle gleich, wobei der Afterburner auch noch zusätzliche Funktionen bieten kann. Benche auch mal mit dem "ExtremeHD Preset" & vielleicht steigen dadurch noch etwas die Punkte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crackhd (17. November 2016)

Also er zeigt im Benchmark an: 2037MHz GPU | 5033MHz Memory


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. November 2016)

Takte werden gehalten u. dann lässt sich aus der FE einfach nicht mehr entlocken. Der GPU-Takt ist nicht schlecht & deine FE "kränkelt wohl am VRAM-Takt" und dieser lässt die Frames oder Punkte ebenfalls noch ordentlich in die Höhe schrauben. 5600+MHz, also 11,2+GHz sind da keine Seltenheit
und lässt die Leistung auch entsprechend ansteigen. Dennoch mager für eine 1080er, dass da die 4500Pkt nicht überschritten werden. Aber was solls, wichtig sind deine Games und da gibt es wohl auch nix zu klagen & die Kraft der zwei Herzen hast ja auch noch am Start (SLI), wobei das vermutlich
nicht immer reibungslos funktioniert.^^ Sodele, jetzt schreibst nochmal alles schön "ins Reine" & postest noch einen entsprechenden Link (siehe erste Seite) ...


----------



## crackhd (18. November 2016)

So ich denke jetzt passt es, danke nochmal 

Single GPU | SLI deaktiviert

4591 | crackhd | I7-5930K @ 4398,97 MHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39 2T  | GTX 1080 Fonders Edition@ 1711/1326/1838 | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, den letzten Beitrag hatte ich wohl übersehen; Update kommt gleich


----------



## Schak28 (5. Februar 2017)

Huhu 

Hier mal mein Score 

5065 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 1720/1414/1859 | Link

Ich hoffe das passt alles so ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2017)

Update und Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz der Single Wertung 

Willst du auch bei den 1440p und 4k mitspielen?


----------



## Schak28 (8. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank 

Würde echt gern mitspielen .... wäre das Problem nich der 21:9 Monitor 
Wenn ich da z.b als Custom Auflösung 3840x2160 einstelle, zeigt er nur 3840x1620 an :/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2017)

Kannst du nicht in dem Teeibermenü die Custom Auflösung erstellen und als 16:9 ausgeben lassen?


----------



## Schak28 (8. Februar 2017)

Hat funktioniert Danke !  

Werd mich nach dem Essen sofort ans Benchen machen und die Screens Hochladen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2017)

mach halblang  ich bin auch nicht so schnell


----------



## Schak28 (8. Februar 2017)

Einen Durchgang musste ich machen sorry  

 1467 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 1720/1414/1859 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-ranking-unigine-valley-benchmark-1080-2..png


Nur das mit dem Link .... das möchte nich so wie ich


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Februar 2017)

*Update: @1080p*

  Des kanns aber net sein, dass mich jemand mit 3 Pkt. "überbietet", folglich werden da 9 weitere Punkte draufgepackt ....
*5074*| SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX1080 @2,1GHz GPU/11,2GHz VRAM | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*@2160p*
*1533*| SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX1080 @2,1GHz GPU/11,2GHz VRAM | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schak28 (9. Februar 2017)

Update: @1080p

In FHD kann ich noch ne schippe drauflegen 

5119 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 1720/1414/1859 | [*url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/938445d1486644347-ranking-unigine-valley-bench-3-1080p.png]Link[/url*]

Mit dem Link ... ich glaub echt ich bin zu doof dafür O.o
@2160p gibts auch noch ein update wenn ich rausgfunden hab wieso meine gtx 1080 auf 2152mhz so deutlich langsamer ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2017)

Ich aktualisiere dann wenn ihr fertig seid


----------



## DrDave (9. Februar 2017)

Schak28 schrieb:


> In FHD kann ich noch ne schippe drauflegen
> @2160p gibts auch noch ein update wenn ich rausgfunden hab wieso meine gtx 1080 auf 2152mhz so deutlich langsamer ist



Der Benchmark ist in 1080p teils CPU limitiert, weshalb du hier gut Punkte gut machen kannst.
2160p geht natürlich voll auf die GPU und ist in keiner Szene von der CPU beeinflusst. Powerlimit? Boost wird nicht konstant gehalten?


----------



## Schak28 (9. Februar 2017)

Ich Denk mal das is jetzt stark Offtopic  wird mir auch nicht mehr passieren 
Der Boost wird Gehalten und Schwankungen gibt es keine 

Was mir aufgefallen ist das meine Texture Fillrate zum Beispiel ohne OC bei 279GTexels/s liegt und mit bei 275


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Februar 2017)

Ich konnte ebenfalls nochmals eine Schippe drauflegen & erneut wurden runde, gsunde 6 Punkte draufgepackt ....
Für eine fast fünfjährige "Ivy-Pitch" und mit 1080p ist das doch ein recht ordentliches Ergebnis. 

*Update: @1080p*
*5126*| SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4,840 GHz | 24GB DDR3 ~1650 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX1080 @2,114GHz GPU/~11,4GHz VRAM | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ein Update mit 2160p ...

*1546*| SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4,840 GHz | 24GB DDR3 ~1650 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX1080 @2,114GHz GPU/~11,4GHz VRAM | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ebenfalls recht ordentlich ...


----------



## Schak28 (9. Februar 2017)

Sag mal kann das sein das du im Treiber AF und AA Deaktivierst unter 2160p ? 
Ich hab das mal zum Test gemacht und bekomme trotz 2152mhz auf den Core 11,4Ghz auf den Speicher keine 1546 sondern nur 1535 an Punkten heraus 
Und bei den Min Fps und Max Fps hab ich auf 4,65ghz auf allen 6 kernen gleich viele


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Februar 2017)

Nein & warum auch?^^
Wenn das greifen würde, also kein AF & AA, dann hätten wir wesentlich mehr Punkte. Der CPU-Takt und die Prozessorleistung ist mit 2160p nebensächlich, jedoch nicht mit 1080p ...


*edit:*
Denk dran, 1546 Pkt @2160p gilt es zu überbieten ....


----------



## Schak28 (9. Februar 2017)

Das werd ich dann mal die Tage versuchen  
Jetzt zock ich erst mal eine runde


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2017)

Das dürften Latenzen sein. Evtl. mal minimal weniger VRAM-Takt testen, kann da irgendwo n Wechsel auf höhere Werte geben.


----------



## Schak28 (10. Februar 2017)

Update: @1080p 

5128 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 1716/1414/1859 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=938572&d=1486729601

Mehr bekomm ich ohne den Takt anzuheben bei der cpu nicht mehr hin 

Bei 2160p bin ich raus .... ich weiß nicht was ich anders mache O.o oder wieso ich noch nicht mal ansatzweise an den Score 1546 komme.... egal ob weniger oder mehr takt auf den speicher ....
Ich schaffe sogar mit Deaktiviertem AA/AF grade mal 1535Punkte .... 

Darf ich mal fragen wo der Trick bei 2160p liegt SuddenDeathStgt ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2017)

Stell mal die energieeinstellung auf maximale Leistung bei dem Bench, ich fürchte die cpu braucht zu lange zum hochtakten, da die wohl teils unterfordert ist.


----------



## Schak28 (10. Februar 2017)

Die CPU hab ich beim Benchen auf 4,5ghz gefixt
Die Taktet erst garnicht herunter 

Was mich ja wundert ist nicht der 1080p Benchmark sondern die Extrem hohe Punktzahl bei 2160p


----------



## DrDave (10. Februar 2017)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Die CPU hab ich beim Benchen auf 4,5ghz gefixt
> Die Taktet erst garnicht herunter
> 
> Was mich ja wundert ist nicht der 1080p Benchmark sondern die Extrem hohe Punktzahl bei 2160p



Ich denke seine GPU macht einfach mehr Punkte. Entweder aufgrund der Pascal Eigenheit, dass ein höherer Takt nicht zwingend mehr Leistung generiert. Da es hierbei wichtig ist, wie übertaktet wurde (Kurve oder Offset) und natürlich ob der Takt auch gehalten wird. Stichwort: Videoclock.
Du hast in 1080p einfach mehr Punkte, da deine CPU stärker ist und die CPU-kritischen Szenen besser verkraftet.
Der 3770K bremst in 1080p einfach stellenweise, selbst auf 4,9GHz wie ich auch schon feststellen musste.
2160p ist nicht CPU-limitiert, weshalb es nur auf die GPU ankommt.


----------



## AlexanderLu (11. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

auch hier mal wieder ein Westmere CPU


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (11. Februar 2017)

@Schak28


> Darf ich mal fragen wo der Trick bei 2160p liegt SuddenDeathStgt ?


Stabile Taktraten @Last und noch ein "gesundes Overclocking", also nicht kontraproduktiv ....
Den Wert für 1080p nehme ich Mitte nächster Woche in Angriff (mehr Zeit), denn es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ich da um läppische 2 Punkte überboten werde.^^


----------



## Schak28 (11. Februar 2017)

Hab unter 1080p noch ein wenig weiter Probiert  
Hab noch ein paar Punkte herausholen können  aber ich warte deine Ergebnisse noch ab


----------



## AlexanderLu (13. Februar 2017)

3176 | AlexanderLu | X5650 @ 4,2GhZ | 12GB DDR3 @ 1580 CL9 2T | GTX 780 TI @ 1080/1750


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. Februar 2017)

@Schak28
Ein 6Kerner/12Threader Haswell sollte sich @1080p  besonders "bezahlt machen & meine Ivy-Pitsch" schlägt sich da noch  wacker ...

*Update: @1080p*
*5149*| SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4,840 GHz | 24GB DDR3 ~1650 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX1080 @2,114GHz GPU/~11,5GHz VRAM | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den CPU & GPU-Z Bildchen handelt es sich dabei um meine 24/7-Settings, aber der Bench wurde natürlich mit den o.g. Taktraten durchgeführt.
Konntest Du deinen 4K/2160p Benchwert nun verbessern?


----------



## Schak28 (15. Februar 2017)

@ SuddenDeathStgt
Beim Daddeln macht sich mein 6Kerner nicht bezahlt  
Den Leistungsgewinn von Ivy Bridge auf Haswell hat mein beim spielen nicht wirklich gemerkt 
Anders sieht es aber zum Beispiel beim Streamen aus, da merkt man die 2Kerne mehr doch schon sehr 

Den 4K kann ich nicht Verbessern  

Update: @1080p

 5150 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,6Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 1835/1414/1974 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...5-ranking-unigine-valley-bench-1080p-5150.png

CPU ist beim mir hier auch nur mit 4,5Ghz zu sehen .... Gebencht wurde mit gleicher Spannung nur mit 100mhz mehr.

Bevor ich's jetzt Vergesse  Im Humble Bundle gibts Aktuell was für Hobby Bencher   3DMark Advanced Edition , PCMark 8 Advanced Edition und VRMark Advanced Edition ....


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Februar 2017)

> Den 4K kann ich nicht verbessern...


...und ich kann den 1080p-Wert nicht verbessern. Ich kann zwar meine GPU & den VRAM noch ein wenig höher takten, aber ich erhalte dann am Schluß weniger Punkte.^^
Ist halt schon räudig, dass ich da @1080p mit einem läppischen Pünktchen überboten werde, aber dein Haswell 12Threader mit 4,6GHz sollte das auch normalerweise spielend bewerkstelligen können. 

3DMark habe ich schon am Start & das hab ich mir schon vor langer Zeit über Steam geordert & für den Rest habe ich kein Bedarf, aber danke für den Tipp ...


----------



## Schak28 (18. Februar 2017)

Also wenn ich meinen VRam noch höher Takte bekomme ich deutlich mehr Punkte *_*
Das Problem ist nur das die Karte dann nicht mehr stabil ist  
Da steckt noch so viel Potenzial in der Karte .... ob ich mal nen bios Mod riskieren sollte ? 

Ich kann dich beruhigen  
Hab nur den erst besten schnelleren Run geholt den ich grade hatte  
Also ich bin  nicht nur ein ''läppisches'' Pünktchen schneller


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Februar 2017)

Na dann zeig mal was & baue die läppische Führung von einem Punkt  weiter aus. Bisher sehe ich nur einen Spitzenwert von 5150 & wie  gesagt, ein Haswell (6Kerner/12Threader) mit 4,6GHz und in Kombination mit einer 1080er  Palit, sollte da eigentlich spielend mehr Punkte erreichen können. 



Schak28 schrieb:


> ...Ich schaffe sogar mit Deaktiviertem AA/AF grade mal 1535Punkte ....


Da wär ein Bildchen natürlich auch angebracht, denn schließlich möchte man ja ggf. den zweiten Platz festigen ...

Bei der Config wäre eventuell auch noch ein Heavenrun/Bench angebracht & mal schauen, ob Du @1080p die 3,2K (Punkte) knacken kannst.


----------



## Schak28 (18. Februar 2017)

Ich werde dann morge mal den 5190 Screen Hochladen  

Das mit den 1535 Punkten brauch ich nicht hochladen... den Deaktivieren von AA/AF ist laut den Regeln hier nicht erlaubt .... 
Wenn ich AA/AF ausschalte packe ich bei dem 1080p bench über 5280Punkte O.o


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. Februar 2017)

> ...den Deaktivieren von AA/AF ist laut den Regeln hier nicht erlaubt ....


Das ist aber nicht möglich, zumindest per Treiberpanel, sondern nur über die Settings vom Valley. Wenn Du bspw. das AntiAliasing per Treiberpanel deaktivieren könntest, dann hättest auch wesentlich mehr Punkte.
Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal eine Seite vorher.^^

Ich freu mich schon auf deine Screens & denk auch noch bitte an den Heaven-Bench & deine Config sollte da eigentlich auch die ~3,2K/3200 Punkte knacken (können) ...


----------



## Saguya (21. Februar 2017)

**Update**

Clean Windoof + Neuste Treiber, bringen wohl noch einige Punke 

1080p

3145 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 @ 1150/1700 I Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





1440p (3440x1440)

1435 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 @ 1150/1700 I Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlreadyDead (9. März 2017)

Valley-Dalley  Vor Allem Windows 8  als ob




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2017)

Kann ich so leider nicht werten, bitte an die Vorgaben halten.

Edit:
Das müsste so aussehen:
|3242| Chris-W201-Fan| Xeon E5620 @4,0GHz | 12Gb DDR3-1266Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1126/1178/1925|Link


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. März 2017)

> Vor Allem Windows 8


Wenigstens wird bei Dir der VRAM richtig angezeigt, was bei einer ~8,2GB-Graka nicht der Fall ist. Ansonsten, den ersten Post (folglich auf Seite1) aufmerksam lesen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2017)

Ich glaub er muss erst mal noch Kontern


----------



## DrDave (11. März 2017)

Updates:
1080p: 4847 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1578/2115MHz | Link
1440p: 2994 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1578/2115MHz | Link
2160p: 1383 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1578/2115MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2017)

So, Update der 1440p, 1440p-Wide und 2160p ist erledigt, 1080p muss bis heute abend warten, sorry.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2017)

So, jetzt müsste wirklich alles drin sein.

Ich hatte zwei Werte im 4k vergessen, Glückwunsch an Sudden, 1. Platz 4k, und dazu auch 1. Platz 1440p und 2. Platz fHD. Die Gesamtkrone hast du noch 
Schak, Glückwunsch weiterhin zum 1. Platz in fHD, hart Umkämpft und denkbar knapp, aber am Ende zählt eben wer oben steht 

Dem Rest der Teilnehmer: Bitte macht weiter, vor allem in höheren Auflösungen fehlt mir die Rückmeldung  will denn da keiner mehr in Listen weit oben stehen?

Achja und Saguya, irgendwie merkt man echt dass der Bench bei AMD nicht so gut rennt  Ne 780Ti schlägt in echten Games die R9 390 nicht wirklich. Aber Respekt zu den 4,6GHz


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. März 2017)

Ja, noch! Nach GTX 1080TI-Release aber sicherlich nicht mehr lange ...
Nach Volta-Release melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2017)

Hehe. Lass dir ne Ti sponsorn


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. März 2017)

Ich habe keinen Bedarf, da mir mein Kärtchen für 1440p sehr gut ausreicht & ich kann für den Fall der Fälle natürlich auch entsprechende Regler bedienen. Ich werde erst mit Volta "wieder schwach" ....


*edit:*


> Achja, und Zeit muss ich vorher bestellen, aber Mindfactory und Caseking haben nix auf lager


...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2017)

Frag mich mal, ich hab noch die GTX 750 1G im WaKü-Kreislauf, die 780Ti hängt derzeit nur zum Test drin.
Wahrscheinlich fliegt die raus und wird durch die non-Ti ersetzt. Die Ti wird wahrscheinlich in den i5 2500k@4,4GHz wandern. Ist aber alles noch nicht fix. Theoretisch müsste ich die Ti noch mal auf den Benchtable packen, der rennt auch bei etwa 4,4GHz, nur da da n Xeon x5560 drin steckt, braucht der erst mal Wakü auf der CPU 

Achja, und Zeit muss ich vorher bestellen, aber Mindfactory und Caseking haben nix auf lager


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2017)

1080p: 2937 | NCphalon | i5-3570@ 3392MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX1060 @ 1721/2252MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ist eigentlich ein Update, amtliche Steigerung zum letzten mal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2017)

Gleiche GPU?
Scheinst arhg im CPU-Limit zu hängen.

Hast kein P/Z-Board?
Bissel mehr RAM-Takt wäre wohl auch gut.


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2017)

Hatte vorher einen X6 1055T und mir kürzlich CPU und Board bei ebay zusammengeklaubt, weil ich mir keinen neuen Speicher holen wollte. Werde an der Hardware erst mal nix mehr ändern, das System ist in Spielen spürbar schneller und braucht nur noch halb so viel Strom, mehr wollte ich net.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

So, hab dich gefunden, dass ist ein 2. Eintrag, da ist ja die GPU nicht mehr gleich 
Daher darf ich beides drin lassen. Ist j anicht so, das jede rnur einen Eintrag haben darf.
Wenn ich meien GPUs mal alle benche (an nem ruhigen Tag vielleicht) wird es auch lustig 

Wird also gleich mal eingefügt.


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (16. März 2017)

5698 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1809/2754 | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2017)

Nice, 1440p und 4k wäre durchaus auch nett


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (16. März 2017)

1440p | 3917 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1809/2754 | Link
2160p | 1994 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1809/2754 | Link

4k geht leider nicht, da ich keinen entsprechenden Monitor habe.

@Edit: 4k Ergebnis hinzugefügt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2017)

Topp, die Ergebnisse kommen morgen rein thx


----------



## Saguya (17. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Achja und Saguya, irgendwie merkt man echt dass der Bench bei AMD nicht so gut rennt  Ne 780Ti schlägt in echten Games die R9 390 nicht wirklich. Aber Respekt zu den 4,6GHz




Ja, wurmt mich etwas, dass ich da nicht vorbei komme, muss mal schauen was ich da noch machen kann ^^ und thx für die cpu, 4,8Ghz bekomme ich ihne probleme stabil auch hin, nur drüber läuft er nicht oh. probleme. Aber in 1440p + bringt die CPU eig. fast gar nichts mehr, in 1080p macht sie sich noch bemerkbar aber sonst nicht wirklich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2017)

In 1440p merkt man selbst core i der ersten Gen nicht mehr wirklich


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (17. März 2017)

Update:
1080p: 5839 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1961/2754 | Link
1440p: 4048 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1961/2754 | Link
2160p: 2056 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1961/2754 | Link


----------



## stimpi2k10 (18. März 2017)

6013 | stimpi2k10 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2025/5900 | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2017)

Stimpi, bitte an die Regeln für den Screenshot halten, so kann ich das nicht werten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2017)

So Updates drin.
Glückwunsch Stimpi zum 1. Platz bei 1080p, und Glückwunsch Siles zu den beiden ersten Plätzen in 1440p und 2160p


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (18. März 2017)

So, heute hatte ich etwas mehr Zeit und habe mal geschaut, was noch so geht.

Update:
1080p: 6078 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~2000/3000 | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2017)

Update und Glückwunsch zum 1. auf allen drei 16:9 Auflösungen


----------



## jeamal (19. März 2017)

1080p:4845 | jeamal | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5900/| Link

Kommentar: GPU Starttemperatur bei 40°C@2114MHz und Endtemperatur bei 63°C@2078MHz


----------



## ninja85 (19. März 2017)

4823 | ninja85 | i7-3930K @ 4,575GHz | 16GB DDR3-2218 MHz CL-9-11-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980Ti @ 1595/2051 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anmerkung: Läuft nur auf Tripple-Channel DDR3, da Rambänke defekt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2017)

Updated


----------



## stimpi2k10 (21. März 2017)

6113 | stimpi2k10 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2025/5900 | Link


----------



## dPbvulkan (21. März 2017)

Neuer Rechner. 

1440p | 2181 | dPbvulkan | i7-7700K @ Stock (4.2/4.5) | 32GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ Stock (1519/2002/1709(1923)) Link


----------



## type_o (26. März 2017)

Update: 

1080p | 1720 | type_o | i5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3@1608,2 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 960 @ 1406/1790 | LINK 

Weis auch nicht, ob es am neuen NV- Treiber liegt, oder die GraKa einfach einen guten Tag hatte.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzer000 (26. März 2017)

panzer000/ 1080p | 5975 | i7-6600K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4@2666 MHz CL 16-16-16-38 2T |2x GTX 1080@ 1734/1251/ file:///C:/Users/obias/Desktop/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20170326_1353.html


----------



## Vulnerabilus (5. April 2017)

Lieber Siles, das konnte ich nicht so stehen lassen. 

1080p: 6090 |Vulnerabilus| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-27 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2100/5905| Link


----------



## Vulnerabilus (5. April 2017)

Und hier noch einmal in WQHD:

1440p: 4171 |Vulnerabilus| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-27 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2100/5905|http://abload.de/image.php?img=uniginevalleybenchmarnxrc5.pnghttp://abload.de/image.php?img=uniginevalleybenchmarnxrc5.pngLink


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (5. April 2017)

So, nun mit Accelero Hybrid III-120 Kühler 

1440p: 4343 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/3053 | Link


----------



## Vulnerabilus (6. April 2017)

Hey Siles, ich hab nochmal ein bisschen ´rausquetschen können. 

1440p: 4344 |Vulnerabilus| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-27 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6055| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schak28 (6. April 2017)

*Update*

Souuu da bin ich wieder  
Heute ist auch meine GTX 1080Ti angekommen =D 
Musste ich natürlich gleich leicht übertakten..... 
Hab nur mal schnell in FHD Gebencht 
Andere Auflösungen werd ich in Angriff nehgmen wenn ich Lust habe.

1080p: 6306 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T |  GTX 1080 Ti @ 2025/5670 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=947299&d=1491498072


----------



## Vulnerabilus (7. April 2017)

Nochmal mit den verschärften settings in FHD:

1080p: 6111 |Vulnerabilus| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-27 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6055| Link

Es ist in der Auflösung doch zu sehen, wie die CPU hier zu limitieren beginnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. April 2017)

So, Update ist durch.

mehrere kleine Anmerkungen:

- Bitte mach Updates deutlich erkennbar, das war dieses mal bei Siles nicht der Fall

- Panzer, dein Posting entspricht irgendwie gar nicht den Vorgaben, das werte ich so nicht. Das Bild muss bei PCGH gehostet sein, in 2 Monaten ist das Abload weg, das kann dann keiner mehr prüfen.

- Dem Rest Gratuliere ich zu den neuen Positionen, wobei Schak jetzt unter den Top 5 gleich zwei mal vertreten ist, im 1080p, mit 2 Karten  nice


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. April 2017)

So von meiner neuen GTX 1080 Ti gibt jetzt auch einen Score.

1080p: 6364 | Woiferl94 | i7 5820K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 14-14-14-30 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/6055| Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schak28 (8. April 2017)

Schöner Score Woiferl94 !!! 

Dann mach ich  morgen mal ein Update


----------



## panzer000 (9. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So, Update ist durch.
> 
> mehrere kleine Anmerkungen:
> 
> ...



Hallo 
mein bild war doch hier hochgeladen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2017)

Dann hat der Link gesponnen, schaue ich mir beim Update aber genauer an.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schak28 (9. April 2017)

*Update*

1080p: 6388 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2000/6005 |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=947664&d=1491732571


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. April 2017)

Gibts schon nen thread dafür?
UNIGINE Benchmarks


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2017)

Bisher nicht, muss ich mir Sonntag mal bei schwiegereltern ansehen.


----------



## MDJ (14. April 2017)

1080p: 4382 |MDJ| i5-4670 @ 3.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911| Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2017)

Oh, wie die CPU hier limitiert, wow.


----------



## MDJ (15. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oh, wie die CPU hier limitiert, wow.



Oja.... bei den meisten Games ist das (noch) kein Problem. Aber bei Ghost Recon Wildlands ist es deutlich zu spüren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. April 2017)

Mach dir mal ne Downsampling-Auflösung von 2560x1440 
Da dürftest du im Vergleich besser liegen


----------



## tobse2056 (15. April 2017)

1080p: 2387 | tobse2056 | AMD R7 1800x @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4 2933 MHz CL 16-17-17-34 1T | RX480 @ 1375/-/ 2250 | Link


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2017)

1920x1080:
4017 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4303 MHz | Link

2560x1440:
2507 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 MHz | Link

3840x2160:
1145 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/4202 MHz | Link


----------



## synergon (20. April 2017)

1920x1080:

6709 | sYn | i7-6900k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2075/6000 MHz


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. April 2017)

*UPDATE:
*

1080p: 6409 | Woiferl94 | i7 5820K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 14-14-14-30 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/6264| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2017)

So Updates, Woifler, Gratulation.  RTXUS, dir auch 

Ansonsten bitte alle noch mal kontrollieren, ob ich was vergessen habe.

Panzer000, wenn du deine Zeile zum eintragen korrigierst bist du dabei.


----------



## Schak28 (3. Mai 2017)

UPDATE 

1080p: 6473 | Schak28 | i7-5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2012/5961 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=951574&d=1493810829


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (7. Mai 2017)

Habe 6022 Punkte (143,9 FPS) in Extreme HD Einstellungen
Foto mach ich irgendwann, wenn ichs nochmals durchlaufen lasse, muss daher aktuell nicht gezählt werden

System: i7700K @4800 MHZ
DDR4 3333 MHZ Vengeance
MSI Gaming X 1080ti @ about 2030 MHZ / 5525MHZ (11050MHZ)
ASUS ROG Maximum Hero IX

Glaube, dass das ganz okay ist


----------



## Schak28 (7. Mai 2017)

Hey Lustige_Fehlerquelle 

Für das genannte System von dir sind 6022 viel zu wenig .....
Ein Kollege mit einem Identischen System kommt auf 6606 Punkte.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo Schak28,

danke für die Antwort!
Das Gefühl hatte ich eben nämlich auch schon.. ich frag mich nur was da das System ausbremst?
Leg ich evtl zuwenig Spannung für die Übertaktung an? (zumindest stürzt mir das System weder im Unigine Valley noch im 3DMARK Timespy ab)

Grafikkarte 0.981v bis 1.005v und CPU 4800MHz bei 1.3v - ist das prinzipiell in einem Bereich, wo man mutmaßen könnte, dass es passt (Unterlast GPU bis 67 Grad in Spielen und  CPU unter Last um die 65 Grad, max 70. Wobei ich in Kürze den Heatspreader von der CPU entferne und dann die WLP gegen Flüssigmetall tauschen werde). Ram sind 3200er übertaktet auf 3333 (Vengeance von Corsair DDR4 3200 mit einer Spannung auf 1.35v).

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, in wie weit meine Einstellungen im Bios und auch im Geforce Experience Treiber optimal eingestellt sind.. Da müsst ich nochmals nachsehen, wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Was würdest Du den ungefähr so als Richtwert erwarten bei meinem HW-Setup als Ergebnis?

LG Fehlerquelle

Sämtliche Treiber werden immer am letzten Stand gehalten (zumindest Mainboard-, Grafikkarten-Treiber und Windows-Updates)..


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

Hey Fehlerquelle  

Also bei deinem System müsstest du meinen Wert von 6473 Locker! Übertreffen ! 
Weil deine CPU hat in Benchmarks die nicht mehr als 4 Kerne Benutzen Dank der Höheren Core Leistung die Nase vorne. 
Und 4800mhz sind schon eine schöne Nummer  

Das gute ist das ich vielleicht eine Lösung habe wenn du Windows 10 benutzt  
Ein guter Freund hatte genau das gleiche Problem .... er hatte vorher eine gtx 1080 und ist dann auf eine 1080Ti gewechselt.
Er hatte kaum Leistung mehr. 

Es hat ihm geholfen Windows 10 mit einem Selbst erstellten Stick zu Reparieren.
Er hat die Option genutz wo alle Daten erhalten bleiben und nur das Windows aufgefrischt wird.
Das hat Wunder bewirken  

Probier es Bitte mal aus und lass mich Bitte wissen ob ich dir Helfen konnte.

Und dann würde ich das gute Stück an Grafikarte auch noch Übertakten  

Lg Schak28


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2017)

Dann müsste ddu auch reichen, allerdings würde ich dann wirklich alle Treiber tauschen.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo Schak28,

danke, das werde ich machen. Würde mich freuen, wenn es auf die Weise sich bessert. Ich verwende Windows 10 Pro aktuell. Werde mir eine Sicherung über den USB Stick anlegen. 
Sobald ich es dann testen kann, werd ichs hier im Thread mitteilen. Bin auch neugierig, ob sich dann was tut.

Die Grafikkarte läuft aktuell in Spielen (wenn ich die meine Höchsteinstellung beim Takt eingebe auf): 
 2030 MHZ / 5525MHZ (11050MHZ)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Karte noch belastbarer ist. Jat jemand mit den 1080ti der Gaming X Reihe schon mehr geschafft (mit dem Originalkühler)?
Ich frage mich, ob ich vom RAMTakt bei effektiven 11050MHz schon am Limit bin.. mein Gefühl und die Erfahrung in Benchmarks sagt mir eher, dass da nicht mehr viel geht.

Werde auf jeden Fall mal Windows über den Stick aktualisieren. THX!


Ich würde das allerdings nur in Betracht ziehen, wenn ich alle Daten behalten kann und meine Programme und Spielstände nicht verloren gehen.
Werd mir das noch ansehen, wie ich da genau vorgehen kann.


----------



## DrDave (14. Mai 2017)

Kurzer Einwand von meiner Seite:
Der Benchmark ist in 1080p teilweise stark CPU limitiert, weshalb hier ein "mittelmäßig" übertakteter 6+ Kerner,  immer besser ist als einer "hoch" getakteter 4- Kerner.
Ihr könnt einfach mal ins Grafiklimit gehen und in UHD benchen, dann zählt die reine GPU Leistung.
Edit: Sehe gerade, dass noch keine Ryzen CPU mit 1080 Ti im Ranking vertreten ist. Würde mich stark interessieren wie die Kombo abschneidet.


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dann müsste ddu auch reichen, allerdings würde ich dann wirklich alle Treiber tauschen.



Könnte man natürlich auch vorher testen  
Hat halt bei meinem Kollegen nichts gebracht gehabt deswegen hab ich sofort das mit Windows vorgeschlagen weil ja alle Daten vorhanden bleiben  

DrDave da hast du vielleicht recht das ein 6 Kerner der schlecht Übertaktet ist meistens schneller ist als ein 4 Kerner ! Aber in Valley nutzt auch ein 6 Kerner nichts da der Benchmark  eh keine 6 Kerne richtig auslastet.
Im 3D Mark sieht das schon anders aus


----------



## DrDave (14. Mai 2017)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Könnte man natürlich auch vorher testen
> Hat halt bei meinem Kollegen nichts gebracht gehabt deswegen hab ich sofort das mit Windows vorgeschlagen weil ja alle Daten vorhanden bleiben
> 
> DrDave da hast du vielleicht recht das ein 6 Kerner der schlecht Übertaktet ist meistens schneller ist als ein 4 Kerner ! Aber in Valley nutzt auch ein 6 Kerner nichts da der Benchmark  eh keine 6 Kerne richtig auslastet.
> Im 3D Mark sieht das schon anders aus



Ich rede natürlich von Valley in 1080p und dort ist ganz klar ein CPU Limit sichtbar und die 6 Kerner sind zum teil (deutlich!) im Vorteil.
Der Unterschied ist umso massiver je schneller die Graka ist.
Nochmal zum Verständnis, da dass wohl (immer) noch nicht jedem klar ist:
Ein CPU Limit liegt nicht erst vor, wenn die CPU Auslastung auf 100% ist, sondern die GPU Auslastung unter ~99% fällt.
Das war auch schon ein paar mal Thema und wenn ich mich recht entsinne sogar genau mit dir.
Ich bin bereits mit meiner 980 Ti im CPU Limit, da will ich erst gar nicht wissen, wie das mit der 1080 Ti aussieht.

@Chris-W201-Fan: Die Link Spalte in 1080p ist kaputt.


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ich rede natürlich von Valley in 1080p und dort ist ganz klar ein CPU Limit sichtbar und die 6 Kerner sind zum teil (deutlich!) im Vorteil.
> Der Unterschied ist umso massiver je schneller die Graka ist.
> Nochmal zum Verständnis, da dass wohl (immer) noch nicht jedem klar ist:
> Ein CPU Limit liegt nicht erst vor, wenn die CPU Auslastung auf 100% ist, sondern die GPU Auslastung unter ~99% fällt.
> ...



Also mir ist schon klar das ein CPU Limit nicht bei 100% Auftritt ... nur wenn bei einem Run die Grafikarte nur max. Zu 80% ausgelastet ist, sieht es ganz danach aus .... und dann bringen mir die 6 Kerne auch nichts.

Valley arbeitet einfach kaum schneller mit allem was mehr wie 4 Kerne hat....
Wieso haben die meisten denn so viele Punkte mehr wenn sie mit einem 6700K oder 7700K  Benchen die hoch übertaktet sind ? 
Vielleicht weil die Höhere Leistung pro Kern einfach dort spürbar ist ?  

Schau dir mal andere Benchmarks an dort sieht man relativ schnell wie gut sie mit mehr Kernen arbeiten


----------



## DrDave (14. Mai 2017)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Valley arbeitet einfach kaum schneller mit allem was mehr wie 4 Kerne hat....
> Wieso haben die meisten denn so viele Punkte mehr wenn sie mit einem 6700K oder 7700K  Benchen die hoch übertaktet sind ?
> Vielleicht weil die Höhere Leistung pro Kern einfach dort spürbar ist ?



Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob wir die gleichen Benchmarkergebnisse anschauen.
Alle Benches in 1080p und 1080TI sind angeführt von 6+ Kernern.
Alleine wenn ich dein Ergebnis und das von stimpi2k10 vergleiche (ähnlicher GPU Takt), wird eutlich, dass deine Mehrpunktzahl von der CPU kommen muss.
Ganz deutlich wird es bei Vulnerabilus, trotz sehr hohem GPU Takt, trotz hoch getaktetem 4 Kerner abgeschlagen und noch viel deutlicher bei rtxus sichtbar, bei dem der niedrige Takt vom Xeon alles limitiert.



Schak28 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal andere Benchmarks an dort sieht man relativ schnell wie gut sie mit mehr Kernen arbeiten



Es geht hier nur um Valley, andere Benchmarks verhalten sich natürlich anders.


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

Da hast du Natürlich völlig recht ! 
Die Liste wird von 4Kern + angeführt .....
Ich hab schon Vally Runden von Leuten gesehen mit einem 7700K auf 4,8 und stellenweise auf 5 ghz .... 
Das Ding zieht mich in Valley unter 1080P sowas von brutal ab O.o 

Kollege mit seinem 4,8 7700K macht einfach spielend mit ein wenig GPU oc 6600 
Die Punkte knack ich auch nicht mehr mit einem Höheren CPU OC

Aber Fakt ist er hat viel zu wenig Punkte darum ging es ja


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2017)

Die Spalte schau ich mir an, das mit den Kernen könnte auch am Cache liegen, denn die Kerne werden beim Bench oft auch nicht über 40% belastet.
Die 6 und 8 Kerner haben aber ja mehr Cache.


----------



## DrDave (14. Mai 2017)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Da hast du Natürlich völlig recht !
> Die Liste wird von 4Kern + angeführt .....
> Ich hab schon Vally Runden von Leuten gesehen mit einem 7700K auf 4,8 und stellenweise auf 5 ghz ....
> Das Ding zieht mich in Valley unter 1080P sowas von brutal ab O.o
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen, können auch andere Settings von Benchmark oder Treiber bei deinem Kollegen sein. . 
Sein Ergebnis ist gut mit dem von stimpi2k10 vergleichbar, welcher etwas mehr Takt auf dem VRAM hat, dafür etwas weniger auf der CPU. Die Punktzahl ist ungefähr gleich. Für mich passt das.


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

DrDave was hätte ich den für ein Nutzen wenn ich ihn anlügen würde ? 
Jetzt bleib mal ein wenig entspannt.... 
ich versuche nur zu helfen .... 
google mal bitte und ich werd mich jetzt bemühen einen Screen von ihm zu bekommen 

Kleines Update:
Kollege macht heute Abend oder morgen Mittag nen Bench und schickt mir den Screen .... in der Zeit kannst du ja mal auf andren Seiten schauen


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

Hier der Screen  hat er mir schnell per Handy Geschickt.
Ich denke jetzt ist klar was ich meine .... für mich würde das eher passen ... also über 500 punkte zu wenig


----------



## DrDave (14. Mai 2017)

Schak28 schrieb:


> ...



Ich bin völlig tiefenenspannt, ist doch schließlich Sonntag.
Bei overclock.net gibt es noch eine größere Liste, dort sind allerdings Treibertweaks erlaubt, welche Einfluss auf das AA/AF haben und sich somit mit den Regeln hier nicht vertragen.
Ich hab nur die Ergebnisse hier verglichen, keineswegs gesagt, dass nicht bessere Ergebnisse möglich sind.
Es ist jedoch alles eine Frage des Aufwandes (aufgeräumtes OS / Hintergrundprozesse / Temperaturen, besonders in Zeiten von GPU-Boost / Powerlimit der GPU / Treibersettings / sonstiges).
Fakt ist und bleibt, dass der Bench bei 1080p stark im CPU Limit hängt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2017)

Das tut er schon teils bei schwächeren Karten als ner 1080(ti), je nach szene.
Der recht hohe Flug mit den Linksschwenk auf den Hügel mit Bäumen geht z.B. extrem ins CPU-Limit, da erreicht meine 780Ti mit jedem Mhz mehr, auch etwas bessere Frames, andere Szenen sind dann wieder näher am GPU-Limit.

Allerdings sehe ich, wie gesagt, nicht, dass mehr Kerne noch helfen


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

Richtig diese sachen kommen auch noch dazu  
Deswegen hab ich ihm ja mal geraten Windows aufzufrischen  
Hat bei meinem Kollegen echte Wunder bewirkt^^ und er hatte einen neu aufgesetzten pc und hat nur die GTX 1080 gegen die GTX 1080Ti ersetzt und hatte zu wenig Leistung  
DDU hatte bei ihm auch nichts gebracht was mir echt neu war .... aber muss man halt alles mal Testen 

Jedenfalls ein Paar Pünktchen müssen noch drin sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2017)

Mal sehen wem hier was auffällt 

1080P: 1850|Chris-W201-Fan|Intel Xeon X5650@4GHz| 6GB 1604MHz 8-8-8-24-1T|GTX 750Ti SLI 1463MHz/2800MHz|Link


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

Naja ist halt mit nem 6 Kerner Gepaart.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das du sogar an manchen stellen ins CPU Limit kommst Trotz der langsamen GPU's. 

Auf was willst du hinaus  ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2017)

Schau dir die 750er mal an 
SLI Connectoren haben die nicht


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

Da würde ich mal sagen haste mich voll erwischt  

Gut Okey mit ''kleinen'' Karten befasse ich mich weniger ....

Ist das ne kleine Anspielung auf meinen Geposteten Screen ?  
Der is echt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2017)

Der Screen ist auch echt, aber der Treiber muss modifiziert werden, 

Gtx750(Ti) SLI ist ab Werk jedenfalls nicht vorgesehen


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

Mal ne frage  gibt's den Modifiziert oder muss man da selbst Hand anlegen ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2017)

Gibt es eine Datei für, die das patched.

Ist also ne 5 Minuten Aktion für jemanden, der den Ordner findet, wo die Datei drin liegt.  
Sollte auch mit den 1060ern gehen


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (14. Mai 2017)

Jedenfalls dank ich Euch für die Anregungen, ein bißchen tweaken werd ich das System noch, vorallem seh ich mir dann an, dass ich Windows nochmals ordentlich so "drüberbügel", dass die alten Programme und Einstellungen hauptsächlich erhalten bleiben - diesen Sonntag hat ich aber keine Zeit dafür (viel zu tun, auch familiär), aber morgen hab ich ab Nachmittag dann wohl etwas Zeit dafür.

Ein paar Frames sind sicher noch drinnen bzw Benchmark-Punkte


----------



## Schak28 (14. Mai 2017)

Das erinnert mich an die Modifikation wo man ne AMD und ne NVIDIA zusammen laufen lassen kann  
Geht aber glaub ich nimmer wenn ich mich recht entsinne  ....Dank NVIDIA


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Mai 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> @Chris-W201-Fan: Die Link Spalte in 1080p ist kaputt.



So angesehen, alles gut, da, wo hast du da nen Fehler?


----------



## DrDave (15. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So angesehen, alles gut, da, wo hast du da nen Fehler?


Die komplette Link Spalte fehlt bei Single GPU


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte links gelesen, nicht Links 
korrigiert, bei Syn war der Link nicht da


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (17. Mai 2017)

So, hab einiges an meinem OS angepasst und umgestaltet bzw sauber-drübergebügelt - Zahlen sind die gleichen.

Nicht ganz: Im TimeSpy 3D-Mark Benchmark hab ich marginal dazugewonnen: Knappe 50 Punkte mehr - nicht wesentlich


----------



## Schak28 (28. Mai 2017)

Schade :/ 
Naja ein Versuch war es wert !  
Immerhin 50 Punkte mehr =D


----------



## xtremefunky (27. Juni 2017)

Hab mal aus Spaß mit meinen 3 6950er Karten gebencht.
Alle auf 1000MHz und 1525MHz Speicher. 
Recht angenehmes Ergebnis muss ich sagen, hätte ich nicht erwartet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2017)

Wenn du jetzt noch die Listen-Vorgabe umsetzt, bist du drin


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (28. Juni 2017)

Habs seit langem nochmals probiert.

Damals hatte ich ja um die 6020 Punkte und 143 FPS ungefähr. 

Jetzt hab ich durch tweaken des Systems noch ein Kleinwenig zugelegt, glaube nicht, dass es noch besser wird:

FPS: 147.3
Score: 6163

i7700k @4800 MHz
16GB DDR3333 (2x8)
GamingX 1080ti @2025/5700 MHz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2017)

Haltet euch bitte an die Vorgabe, wie das zu schreiben ist.


----------



## xtremefunky (28. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch die Listen-Vorgabe umsetzt, bist du drin



Ich steh schon 3x in der Liste drin, wollt nur ein bisschen Gesprächsstoff geben 
Oder ist das jetzt nur noch ein reiner Score Thread ohne ein bisschen "Geplauder"?
Tut mir leid, wenn ich das überlesen hätte...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2017)

Nene, ich werde das Plaudern hier durchaus zulassen  wäre ja schade, wenn es sonst hier ganz einschläft 

Schade eigentlich, das ich hier noch keine 570/580 gesehen hab.


----------



## AMD-FXler (28. Juni 2017)

Ich schieb mal meinen Ryzen in die Arena 
Ist zwar ein Arbeitstier und kein Gaming-PC aber es sieht ja garnicht so übel aus.


1080p

4472 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen 7 1800x @4Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 MHz CL 16-17-17-35 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2138/2560/5605 | Link


----------



## xtremefunky (29. Juni 2017)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Ich schieb mal meinen Ryzen in die Arena
> Ist zwar ein Arbeitstier und kein Gaming-PC aber es sieht ja garnicht so übel aus.
> 
> 
> ...



180FPS max? Das ist aber ein bisschen arg wenig. 
Findest nich?


----------



## AMD-FXler (29. Juni 2017)

Ja, hätte mir auch mehr erwartet.
Liegt vllt an meinem 34 Zoll Screen... Da verlieren sich die Pixel xD

Kann aber auch sein, dass Valley und Ryzen nicht so gut miteinander können.
Müsste mal kucken, obs eine neuere Version davon gibt?

Irgendwas stimmt auch mit OpenCL nicht. Das ist aber ne Treibersache. (Passmark Performancetest 9.0 bricht mir beim OpenCL Test immer ab


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2017)

Das Problem ist nicht speziell Ryzen, sondern einfach Vally und dessen alter. Das ist Single-Thread begrenzt und daher auch massiv Limit der CPU, wenn man was an GPU einsetzt, was mindestens die Geschwindigkeit einer GTX780 erreicht. 

Um das zu kompensieren gibt es ja die neuen Listen mit mehr als 1080p, denn die GTX1080 ist unter 1440p einfach mal total über für diesen Bench.
Ich hab schon mit der 780Ti hier unterschiede von nem 4,2GHz Xeon E5620 zu nem i5 2500k@4,4GHz gemessen


----------



## AMD-FXler (29. Juni 2017)

Hi Chris

Danke für die Aufklärung!
Muss ich dann etwas runterscrollen und mach dann einen neuen Test.
Wäre ja gelacht, wenn da nicht etwas mehr ginge^^

*Mit der höheren Auflösung schaut es gleich anders aus!

2560x1440p*

2880 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen 7 1800x @4Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 MHz CL 16-17-17-35 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2138/2560/5630 |  link


----------



## DrDave (29. Juni 2017)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Mit der höheren Auflösung schaut es gleich anders aus!



So viel anders sieht es leider nicht aus, irgendwo bleiben noch paar Punkte auf der Strecke. Mit der 1080 und dem Takt sollte mehr bei rum kommen.
Mach doch noch 2160p, um wirklich vollständig im Grafiklimit zu sein.


----------



## AMD-FXler (29. Juni 2017)

2160p unterstützt mein Monitor nicht.
Der hat ne Auflösung von 3440 x1440 und nichtmal dass kann ich in Valley einstellen.

Hab nochmal nen Run mit 2560x1440 gemacht und bin jetzt etwas höher vom Score.
Aber auch nur unwesentlich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2017)

Du musst bei den Auflösungen in Valley dann custom eingeben.
Und was der Monitor nicht kann, kannst du im Nvidia Treiber hinzufügen, dann wird downgesampled.


----------



## AMD-FXler (29. Juni 2017)

HAllo Chris!

Danke, habs vorhin gerafft mit der Auflösung.
Ultra in 3440x1440 hab ich 2252 Punkte.
Warum steht bei der GPU 4095 MB, wenn sie doch 8000 hat?

Irgendwas klemmt da in meinen grauen Zellen...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2017)

Ist völlig normal & sämtliche Grakas, welche mehr als 4GB zur Verfügung haben, werden einfach falsch ausgelesen. Mit deiner 1080er ist alles OK & bspw. GPU-Z oder Games, welche mehr als ~4GB VRAM fressen, werden das auch bestätigen.^^


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Jobsti84 (4. Juli 2017)

1080p Extreme HD
*2292 | Jobsti84 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI RX 480 @ 1420/2250 | Link*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1440p Extreme HD
*1468| Jobsti84 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI RX 480 @ 1420/2250 | Link*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3440x1440p Extreme HD
*980| Jobsti84 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI RX 480 @ 1420/2250 | Link*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2160p Extreme HD
*695| Jobsti84 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI RX 480 @ 1420/2250 | Link*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Zum Vergleich:*

1080p Extreme HD

Mein Standard-24/7-OC, voll Furmark-Extreme-Burn-In stabil:
*2215 | Jobsti84 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI RX 480 @ 1360/2250 | Link*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stock MSI Karte: 
*2181 *| Jobsti84 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI RX 480 @ 1303/2000

PS:
- Win 10 X64 Ent.
- VRam-OC der RX480 macht in diesem Benchmark nix aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2017)

So Update ist drin,

sorry, dauert bei mri immer etwas 

Generell:
Die Werte wirken wie mit Handbremse, offensichtlich ist selbst bei höheren Auflösungen der FX noch ne Bremse?


----------



## AMD-FXler (6. Juli 2017)

Du hast mich vergessen... Seite 187


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2017)

Sorry, hab ich nachgeholt


----------



## AMD-FXler (8. Juli 2017)

Danke Chris 
Will ja nicht pingelig sein, aber für die 2560x1440 Liste hast mich auch vergessen *lol*
Ist auch auf Seite 187^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2017)

Sorry, irgendwie ist derzeit der Wurm drin 
Leider bin ich ne Woche weg, und am Handy modifiziere ich die Listen nicht, das klappt nämlich nicht vernünftig


----------



## AMD-FXler (9. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, irgendwie ist derzeit der Wurm drin
> Leider bin ich ne Woche weg, und am Handy modifiziere ich die Listen nicht, das klappt nämlich nicht vernünftig



Alles kein Problem. Vielleicht hast ja Zeit, wenn du wieder zurück bist. 
Und da du ja unterwegs bist, wünsche ich dir ne schöne Zeit =D


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2017)

Danke, hoffe es wird noch was besser, aber derzeit ist selbst der Urlaub nur halb entspannt.


----------



## AMD-FXler (10. Juli 2017)

Das kenne ich nur zu gut. Hab auch im Urlaub Bereitschaft^^
Bin eben ein Lohnsklave


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2017)

So, doch schon geschafft, hatte das Notebook eh kurz offen


----------



## xtremefunky (17. Juli 2017)

Also fallst du noch 1080P Scores einträgst. 
Hätte ich einen Score im Angebot um mich selbst nochmal vom Thron der 290Xer´s zum stoßen 
Ist aber einer neuer Score und kein Update. 


*3402 *| xtremefunky | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 | 290X 1300/1650MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2017)

Natürlich trage ich das noch ein, wird aber die Tage erst am Laptop was


----------



## xtremefunky (19. Juli 2017)

Okay, danke dir


----------



## MDJ (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin mit meinem alten System schon in der SingleGPU-Rankliste. Falls man nur mit einem System drin stehen darf, dann bitte das alte System löschen und mein neues System mit den neuen Messwerten nehmen 

4767 | MDJ | i7-8700 @ Stock | 16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX  CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel9494 (14. Dezember 2017)

*6852 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i7 8700K @ 5,1GHz | 16GB DDR4-4100 MHz CL 19-19-19-39 | GTX 1080Ti 2100/6000MHz | Link

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oureweller (18. April 2020)

2061 | Oureweller |R5 3600 @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-1600 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1T | RX 570 @ 1286/1750 | https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1086541&d=1587184464


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. April 2020)

Oh, wow, neue Werte [emoji50]

Pflege ich die Tage ein, jetzt am Handy ist nicht drin [emoji16]


----------



## Oureweller (22. April 2020)

3746 | Oureweller| R5 3600 @ Stock | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1T  | RX 5700 @ 1750/1720 | https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1086990&d=1587536326


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. April 2020)

Updated


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juni 2020)

5053 | Evgasüchtiger| AMD R7 3700X @ 4,25Ghz  | 32GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-19-21-36-1T | Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700XT @ 2115/1800mhz |Link

​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2020)

Ups, heute erst gesehen, wird nachher eingepflegt, sorry.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juli 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ups, heute erst gesehen, wird nachher eingepflegt, sorry.


Danke [emoji4] kein Stress [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Oktober 2020)

Ist ja totenstill hier geworden. 

5351 | Hawky1980 | Ryzen R7 3700X@ 4,5 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T |Nvidia GTX 1080 @ 2050/6000 MHz | Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2020)

Habs erstmal eingepflegt, aber da muss wegen der Forenumstellung wohl ne neue Lösung her bzgl. Tabellen, das funktioniert ja nicht, genauso wie das Thema Schriftgröße da etwas blöd ist, einzelne Zeilen sind da einfach falsch übernommen worden.

Andererseits ist Valley einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß udn misst mehr die CPU als die GPU in 1080p.


----------

